# Che botta !!



## sonoschifato (13 Settembre 2016)

Buongiorno a tutti...
Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.

Andiamo per gradi.
Non sposati, fidanzati da 8 anni, conviventi da 4 circa.

Ultimo anno difficile, abbiamo litigato spesso. Probabilmente la monotonia ci ha allontanato, abbiamo delle colpe entrambi...Io mi son sentito spesso poco considerato, come compagno e come uomo. Dispiaciuto della sua  "distanza". ( volte la chiamo ironicamente la "coinquilina ")

Ma anche io non ho brillato in attenzioni, preso più' da problemi di lavoro ( che condividiamo purtroppo ), considerandoli  prioritari al momento.

Comunque teniamo botta, se stiamo assieme senza aver figli e senza esser sposati significa che ci teniamo ( o ci tenevamo ) alla fine !

Nell'ultimo anno Qualche nuovo hobby per lei, palestra, amiche nuove, qualche nuova uscita...insomma anche se Con lei non sono mai stato assillante o geloso ( anche se dentro lo sono ), e finora non ho mai sospettato avesse un altro...iniziavo a sentire "qualcosa" di pericoloso nell'aria.

Arriviamo al dunque :
martedì scorso festeggiamo nostro anniversario, lei molto carina e dolce. Ripercorriamo la nostra storia, dagli inizi.. ecc ecc. Lei mi dice che sta bene ed è stato bello in qs anni...Ci accordiamo per metterci di impegno a fare qualcosa di nuovo per ravvivare la nostra vita sessuale, spenta nell'ultimo anno.
Insomma tutto molto bello...facciamo l'amore...stiamo bene.

Ma come detto io sentivo puzza nell'aria.
Già da giorni mi aveva preannunciato che il mercoledì avrebbe avuto una "cena" con amiche in un posto nuovo... insomma non le ho creduto.

L'indomani la faccio seguire, e vengo a sapere che la sua auto è in zona noto motel di coppiette.

Impazzisco mi precipito, la chiamo non risponde, mi manda sms: stiamo cenando ti chiamo dopo.
Mi piazzo all'uscita motel, li vedo uscire accendo auto e li inseguo piazzandomi a fianco per farli fermare.
Lei invece dice di accelerare e scappare ( aveva paura finisse in tragedia ).
Dopo 7\8 km lui scende e procede a piedi verso un parcheggio, mentre lei procede in auto.
Io scendo vado verso di lui, che si volta e mi tiene d'occhio mentre mi avvicino.

Io: perché vai via?
Lui: Perché devo andare ( continuando a camminare a 10 metri di distanza )

Io: cosa hai,paura ?
Lui : ( con aria da bullo ) no, non ho paura. Non ho assolutamente paura!

Decido di lasciar perdere al momento perché ero veramente fuori di me, ho temuto potesse finire male davvero, e torno in macchina.

Lei non torna a casa, va a dormire da amica.

Io indago per due giorni (scoprendomi uno 007 fantastico ) e adesso so che ha 51 anni ( lei 32 io 39 ) fa l'istruttore in palestra , sposato, credo no figli. Ex Belloccio, da sempre attento al fisico, adesso brizzolato e abbronzato che si mantiene bene in forma.
Lo seguo,scopro dove abita e vedo faccia e auto di sua moglie.

Non vi sto a tediare dicendovi che sono distrutto, che ho pianto da solo come un cretino, mi son sentito tradito deluso ecc ecc Fatico a mangiare e come vedete anche a dormire.  Cose immagino comuni a tanti.

Lei dopo ns incontro in cui dice che si son visti due volte, una  a maggio e una adesso, ( non so se è vero ) che era attrazione fisica, che ha fatto una stronzata... che non era importante ecc ecc... non ha cercato alibi o scusanti. ( ma NON mi ha voluto dire il suo nome ) è tornata da sua mamma per il momento.


Adesso sono combattuto non so cosa fare con lei ( io per carattere purtroppo porto molto rancore quando qualcuno mi fa qualcosa di sbagliato ) e ho preso tempo.

L'unica cosa che intanto voglio è vendetta nei confronti di lui ( si, sono sciocco  e infantile ). Dopo avere per fortuna escluso cose che potrebbero crearmi guai ho quasi deciso che andrò a raccontare tutto a sua moglie.
Non so se prima però andrò anche da lui o meno.

Perché vi scrivo tutto questo ? non lo so...non so con chi parlare...son situazioni davvero di merda. Forse un aiuto, un consiglio, un sostegno. Non so davvero...

Grazie intanto.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


E faresti cosa buona e giusta. :up:
P.S. : se non lo conosci inutile 'affrontarlo'. Informare la moglie (dalla descrizione del soggetto si potrebbe dire che la tua fidanzata non è probabilmente neanche la prima) basta e avanza.


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2016)

....lui non c'entra nulla, i problemi li hai con la tua lei......con questo non sto sostenendo che devi picchiare lei


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


Bella cazzata
Capisco il tuo dolore. apprezza che non ha inventato scuse e che si è tolta di mezzo
Ora cerca di capire cosa vuoi tu e cosa vuole lei 
A me darebbe da pensare se non da segni di volerti riconquistare. A quel punto è la fine di una storia. Meglio che continuare a tradirti o trascinare le cose


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

Mi vengono le madonne a leggere queste storie.

Come si può pensare di chiedere 'spiegazioni'? Le ha date uscendo da un motel...esaustive fino al vomito.


Se hai la forza, scappa via a gambe levate...


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Ma lascia perdere...
Non avvisare la moglie di lui, che ti frega?
Lo fai per vendetta.
Tienti la risorsa eventualmente come minaccia per il futuro, ma non fare 'sta cazzata.
Pensa alla tua compagna e ai tuoi problemi, ora, che è lei che ti ha tradito.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....lui non c'entra nulla, i problemi li hai con la tua lei......con questo non sto sostenendo che devi picchiare lei


hai fatto bene a chiarire....si sa mai


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi vengono le madonne a leggere queste storie.
> 
> Come si può pensare di chiedere 'spiegazioni'? Le ha date uscendo da un motel...esaustive fino al vomito.
> 
> ...


Invece io credo che parlarsi e provare a capire (non accettare ) le motivazioni ammesso che ce ne siano a volte può aiutare


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

"Quando la fortuna sorride a una cosa violenta e turpe come la vendetta,  sembra essere la prova assoluta non solo che Dio esiste, ma che stai  facendo la sua volontà" (dal film 'Kill Bill')


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Quando la fortuna sorride a una cosa violenta e turpe come la vendetta,  sembra essere la prova assoluta non solo che Dio esiste, ma che stai  facendo la sua volontà" (dal film 'Kill Bill')


al di la che la vendetta la trovo una cazzata.....ma se uno ti accoltella tu te la prendi con lui o con il coltello ?


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> al di la che la vendetta la trovo una cazzata.....ma se uno ti accoltella tu te la prendi con lui o con il coltello ?


Io me la prendo con lui, ovvio.
Ma, per come la vedo io (e ti prego di rispettare il mio punto di vista), se vieni a cacare il cazzo a casa mia liscio non la passi. Barbaro ? Stupido ? Inutile ? Pò esse. Chi se ne frega.


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


Non ti do il benvenuto qui dentro perché, secondo me è una specie di presa in giro ...

Detto questo ... riguardo il grassetto io credo che sia una emerita cazzata !!
Perché dovresti "vendicarti" con lui ?? non credo che la tua compagna sia stata "costretta" da questo tipo o sbaglio ?? A meno che tu non consideri la tua compagna una cerebrolesa incapace di intendere e volere, per finire a letto con questo tizio, lei ci ha messo del suo !! 
Infine, cosa ti fa credere che la moglie di un personaggio come quello che descrivi non sia già perfettamente al corrente delle "attività" extraconiugali del marito ??

Io con l'amante della mia (quasi ex) moglie ci andai a parlare e lo minacciai pure, gli dissi che avrei raccontato tutto alla moglie (della quale conoscevo anche il numero di telefono !!). Sai quale fu la cosa che mi fermò ?? 
fu la consapevolezza che non ci avrei guadagnato nulla ... che rovinare la vita ad una persona che nemmeno conoscevo non avrebbe cambiato la realtà delle cose ... la realtà che mia moglie scopava con un'altro, punto.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> al di la che la vendetta la trovo una cazzata.....ma se uno ti accoltella tu te la prendi con lui o con il coltello ?


Domanda per domanda...poi un giorno mi spiegherete come mai tutte le coppie clandestine si nascondono...perchè non vogliono far fare brutta figura ai traditi o, più realisticamente, perchè temono delle conseguenze ? E quelle conseguenze come possono eventualmente tradursi nel 'concreto' (oltre ad essere lasciati, ovvio) ? Forse che chi tradisce e - ovviamente - si nasconde dà per scontato che se viene beccato sono dolori ? 
Perchè si nega un tradimento ? Solo per non far star male il tradito ?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io me la prendo con lui, ovvio.
> Ma, per come la vedo io (e ti prego di rispettare il mio punto di vista), se vieni a cacare il cazzo a casa mia liscio non la passi. Barbaro ? Stupido ? Inutile ? Pò esse. Chi se ne frega.



Buongiorno Jim....prendersela con lui,significa fare lo struzzo.Che colpa ne ha poveretto????e'un tuo amico.?..ti deve qualcosa??Ha fatto quello che ogni uomo farebbe,se trovasse una mogliettina altrui in cerca di evasioni.
Piuttosto chiediti perche'tua moglie,ti ha tradito..........


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Jim....prendersela con lui,significa fare lo struzzo.Che colpa ne ha poveretto????e'un tuo amico.?..ti deve qualcosa??*Ha fatto quello che ogni uomo farebbe,se trovasse una mogliettina altrui in cerca di evasioni.*
> Piuttosto chiediti perche'tua moglie,ti ha tradito..........



Sì.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Jim....prendersela con lui,significa fare lo struzzo.Che colpa ne ha poveretto????e'un tuo amico.?..ti deve qualcosa??Ha fatto quello che ogni uomo farebbe,se trovasse una mogliettina altrui in cerca di evasioni.
> Piuttosto chiediti perche'tua moglie,ti ha tradito..........


E perchè mai ?
Mica dico di prendersela SOLO con lui, anzi.
E' OVVIO che solo chi ci deve qualcosa è responsabile nei nostri confronti, è parimenti ovvio (a mio modestissimo avviso) che non siamo tutti uguali, e che c'è chi da una piccola vendetta ne trae un piccolo giovamento.
E poi lothar57 caro....tu sei un esperto dello stare dall''altra parte', e sicuramente avrai avuto a che fare con donne sposate, vero ? Dimmi allora perchè ti nascondi...solo per non farlo sapere a tua moglie o forse anche perchè in mezzo al mazzo ci sarà pure un marito gelosetto e vendicativo che potrebbe bussare alla tua porta...lo metti in conto quindi, o no ?
Giusto o sbagliato si sa che può succedere, no ? E se succede che gli dici, 'vai da tua moglie, io non ti devo niente ?'


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Domanda per domanda...poi un giorno mi spiegherete come mai tutte le coppie clandestine si nascondono...perchè non vogliono far fare brutta figura ai traditi o, più realisticamente, perchè temono delle conseguenze ? E quelle conseguenze come possono eventualmente tradursi nel 'concreto' (oltre ad essere lasciati, ovvio) ? Forse che chi tradisce e - ovviamente - si nasconde dà per scontato che se viene beccato sono dolori ?
> Perchè si nega un tradimento ? Solo per non far star male il tradito ?


.....se sono stato un traditore è perchè il mio matrimonio era già finito e SI, lo ammetto, HO SBAGLIATO, avessi avuto più consapevolezza e coraggio avrei fatto le cose in maniera diversa.
Naturalmente non volevo far soffrire mia moglie in maniera "brutale", del marito di Lei, che ho incontrato, sinceramente non me ne fregava un cazzo...... non mi ero innamorato di sua moglie per fare un dispetto a lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


Ma anche no.
Tu, Danny, lo faresti ? Mi pare di ricordare che di occasioni ne hai avute e hai lasciato perdere, quindi quel 'tutti' non ci sta proprio....


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION] ... Lassa perdere, qui l'amante è una specie protetta WWF...

Scherzo... Io sono d'accordo con te... Se ti fa stare meglio e purchè non violi la legge, daje...

Lui non ti doveva niente, ma tu non devi niente a lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....se sono stato un traditore è perchè il mio matrimonio era già finito e SI, lo ammetto, HO SBAGLIATO, avessi avuto più consapevolezza e coraggio avrei fatto le cose in maniera diversa.
> Naturalmente non volevo far soffrire mia moglie in maniera "brutale", del marito di Lei, che ho incontrato, sinceramente non me ne fregava un cazzo...... *non mi ero innamorato di sua moglie per fare un dispetto a lui*.


Questo è chiaro ma...riesci a capìre che magari (magari, eh) a 'lui' che tu VOLESSI fargli un dispetto o meno non gliene può fregare di meno ? E che, al di là delle tue intenzioni - sulle quali non dubito - il 'dispetto' comunque glielo hai fatto ?


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> @_Jim Cain_ ... Lassa perdere, qui l'amante è una specie protetta WWF...
> 
> Scherzo... Io sono d'accordo con te... Se ti fa stare meglio e purchè non violi la legge, daje...
> 
> Lui non ti doveva niente, ma tu non devi niente a lui.


Sul sottolineato : lo so, lo so da tempo. :up:
Ciononostante certe 'teorie' (che, da un punto di vista razionale, rispetto) mi pare non tengano minimamente conto dell'animo umano, purtroppo e per fortuna irriducibile a certe forzature di principio.
Sul secondo sottolineato : d'accordissimo con te.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E perchè mai ?
> Mica dico di prendersela SOLO con lui, anzi.
> E' OVVIO che solo chi ci deve qualcosa è responsabile nei nostri confronti, è parimenti ovvio (a mio modestissimo avviso) che non siamo tutti uguali, e che c'è chi da una piccola vendetta ne trae un piccolo giovamento.
> E poi lothar57 caro....tu sei un esperto dello stare dall''altra parte', e sicuramente avrai avuto a che fare con donne sposate, vero ? Dimmi allora perchè ti nascondi...solo per non farlo sapere a tua moglie o forse anche perchè in mezzo al mazzo ci sarà pure un marito gelosetto e vendicativo che potrebbe bussare alla tua porta...lo metti in conto quindi, o no ?
> Giusto o sbagliato si sa che può succedere, no ? E se succede che gli dici, 'vai da tua moglie, io non ti devo niente ?'


 Molto recentemente una tipa attacca il disco rotto,''mi marito non mi capisce..''.......mia risposta''in effetti oggi e'caldo''.Ha tentato di chiedermi ,ma si e'beccata un''proibito nominare i partner''.
Per me non esistono.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Domanda per domanda...poi un giorno mi spiegherete come mai tutte le coppie clandestine si nascondono...perchè non vogliono far fare brutta figura ai traditi o, più realisticamente, perchè temono delle conseguenze ? E quelle conseguenze come possono eventualmente tradursi nel 'concreto' (oltre ad essere lasciati, ovvio) ? Forse che chi tradisce e - ovviamente - si nasconde dà per scontato che se viene beccato sono dolori ?
> Perchè si nega un tradimento ? Solo per non far star male il tradito ?


per quel che mi riguarda perchè non volevo essere lasciata perchè non desideravo lasciare
all'altra non ho mai pensato


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E perchè mai ?
> ...


Per te. 
Per lui, magari, un domani, 'esisti'.
Che si fa ?
Gli dici 'per me non esisti ?'


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Tu, Danny, lo faresti ? Mi pare di ricordare che di occasioni ne hai avute e hai lasciato perdere, quindi quel 'tutti' non ci sta proprio....


Lo fai quando ti senti pronto a farlo e perché hai voglia di farlo con una persona particolare, non perché hai l'occasione.
E questo può capitare a tutti.
Me compreso.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....se sono stato un traditore è perchè il mio matrimonio era già finito e SI, lo ammetto, HO SBAGLIATO, avessi avuto più consapevolezza e coraggio avrei fatto le cose in maniera diversa.
> Naturalmente non volevo far soffrire mia moglie in maniera "brutale", del marito di Lei, che ho incontrato, sinceramente non me ne fregava un cazzo...... non mi ero innamorato di sua moglie per fare un dispetto a lui.


A me è successo - nel 2005 - qualcosa di MOOOOLTO simile a quello che qui racconti.
Anch'io ho incontrato l'ex marito della mia attuale compagna.
Al suo invito ad incontrarci non ho certo opposto un 'no, chi ti conosce'.
E sapevo di avergli fatto del male. E sapevo che del fatto che non avrei voluto fargliene a lui poteva e doveva fregare meno di zero.
E sapevo anche, quel giorno, che le avrei potute prendere. 
E sapevo anche che, se le prendevo, ci stavano tutte (era ed è ben più alto e 'grosso' di me).
P.S. : se non vuoi casini, trovati un'amante single. Come dice un mio caro e saggio amico - 'impegnato' sui generis - 'MAI donne sposate. Men che meno con figli'.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per te.
> Per lui, magari, un domani, 'esisti'.
> Che si fa ?
> Gli dici 'per me non esisti ?'


Ma se una si mette su un sito di incontri, che fai'
Te la prendi con chi la cerca sul sito?
La gente va lì apposta, mica puoi pretendere che si facciano scrupoli perché è tua moglie.
Che ne sanno gli altri?


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lo fai quando ti senti pronto a farlo e perché hai voglia di farlo con una persona particolare, non perché hai l'occasione.
> E questo può capitare a tutti.
> Me compreso.


Certo, e chi lo nega.
Ma la frase voleva dire che lo avrebbero fatto tutti sempre e comunque...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se una si mette su un sito di incontri, che fai'
> Te la prendi con chi la cerca sul sito?
> La gente va lì apposta, mica puoi pretendere che si facciano scrupoli perché è tua moglie.
> Che ne sanno gli altri?


Danny c'è una discriminante per me fondamentale : se non lo conosci il 'terzo' ti deve poco o punto (ma, come scriveva prima @_marietto_, se lui non mi deve niente non gli devo niente neanche io). Se lo conosci, bene o benino, per me il discorso cambia, e parecchio pure. Se poi è un 'amico' vabbè...
E poi, scusami, l'esempio che fai è un pò 'estremo'...la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie clandestine non si conosce su siti di incontri...


----------



## sonoschifato (13 Settembre 2016)

Si,lo ammetto , é un meccanismo mentale strano... Ma vendicarmi con lui penso potrebbe intanto togliere qualche grammo di dolore. E dirò di più , se avessi avuto la certezza dell'impunitá avrei fatto tante cose peggiori. 
Ma non voglio rovinarmi la vita. 

Il suo atteggiamento quando l'ho visto mi ha sbigottito. Sceso calmo, avviandosi di passo spedito in direzione parcheggio, voltandosi solo per accertarsi non volessi aggredirlo. 
Non so quale potesse essere il comportamento migliore da tenere... Ma quel " devo andare " detto con sufficienza , e quel " non ho per niente paura " mi hanno disgustato e inferocito. 

Adesso però sapete quale é il colmo? Che non vorrei si creasse altro casino , e lui o la moglie se la prendesse con la mia compagna. ( non ho timori per me ). Sono proprio cretino direte... Non lo so , ma certamente in grande confusione. 

In in ogni caso cosa fare con lui non cambierà il resto del ragionamento. Cioè che fare con lei... E il fatto di lavorare assieme non aiuta...

Non credevo di stare così male...


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> @_Jim Cain_ ... *Lassa perdere, qui l'amante è una specie protetta WWF...
> *
> Scherzo... Io sono d'accordo con te... Se ti fa stare meglio e purchè non violi la legge, daje...
> 
> Lui non ti doveva niente, ma tu non devi niente a lui.


Mah. Non mi pare a dire il vero.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah. Non mi pare a dire il vero.


Volendo interpretare il pensiero di [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION], credo volesse dire che qui aleggia sempre un'aura di DERESPONSABILIZZAZIONE TOTALE dell'amante.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se una si mette su un sito di incontri, che fai'
> Te la prendi con chi la cerca sul sito?
> La gente va lì apposta, mica puoi pretendere che si facciano scrupoli perché è tua moglie.
> Che ne sanno gli altri?


Ma mi pare ovvio che ci sono dinamiche e dinamiche.

Se scopri che tua moglie è su un sito di incontri sei un coglione a tenertela (oppure hai fatto i tuoi calcoli e hai deciso che ti conviene così)

Quello che fa rimanere basito Jim, e anche me è che:

1.
- Il traditore ha tradito: "Beh, la carne è debole...
- L'amante ha scopato (e magari ci ha provato per un tot di tempo) una donna/uomo sposata/o: "Beh, era  disponibile, cosa gliene frega a lui/lei..."  
- Il tradito fa qualcosa contro l'amante (anche non illegale): "ANATEMA! COME SI PERMETTE!"
Qui in pratica ognuno è libero di farsi i cazzi suoi fregandosene degli altri, eccetto il tradito. Per me è assurdo...

2.
Se vai a letto con qualcuno impegnato con altri è possibile che mal te ne incolga, anche fisicamente, a volte. Sarà meglio che non fai l'offeso o lo scandalizzato e lo metta in preventivo...

-


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah. Non mi pare a dire il vero.


Leggi l'alzata di scudi a difesa e poi mi dici...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Si,lo ammetto , é un meccanismo mentale strano... Ma vendicarmi con lui penso potrebbe intanto togliere qualche grammo di dolore. E dirò di più , se avessi avuto la certezza dell'impunitá avrei fatto tante cose peggiori.
> Ma non voglio rovinarmi la vita.
> 
> Il suo atteggiamento quando l'ho visto mi ha sbigottito. Sceso calmo, avviandosi di passo spedito in direzione parcheggio, voltandosi solo per accertarsi non volessi aggredirlo.
> ...


Non pensare di fare 'cose peggiori', i guai sarebbero solo i tuoi.
Non è un tuo amico e/o conoscente e non ti deve chissà che.
Però, capisco perfettamente che un atteggiamento di assoluta strafottenza come quello che ha tenuto non può che inferocirti, sarebbe strano il contrario.
Per cui, fermo restando che il problema è LEI e non LUI, ed è con LEI che devi chiarire tante belle cosette, io - fossi in te - mi limiterei ad informare la di lui moglie. Poi, stop.


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Jim....prendersela con lui,significa fare lo struzzo.Che colpa ne ha *poveretto*????e'un tuo amico.?..ti deve qualcosa??Ha fatto quello che* ogni uomo farebbe*,se trovasse una mogliettina altrui in cerca di evasioni.
> Piuttosto chiediti perche'tua moglie,ti ha tradito..........


POVERETTO?

OGNI UOMO?

Non funziona così per tutti...io a ficcare il pisello nella famiglia di altre persone non vado mica.


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Leggi l'alzata di scudi a difesa e poi mi dici...


Parlavo in generale e non sul caso specifico.
Quando io ho detto di essere stata amante per anni e anni l'ultima cosa che ho visto è stata l'alzata di scudi e la difesa. :carneval:


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

*Vendetta, manco troppo...*

In generale...manco di vendetta si parla: si tratta di rendere partecipi persone che hanno tutto il diritto di conoscere.


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

Esco subitamente dal thread...


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parlavo in generale e non sul caso specifico.
> Quando io ho detto di essere stata amante per anni e anni l'ultima cosa che ho visto è stata l'alzata di scudi e la difesa. :carneval:


Situazioni abbastanza diverse, mi pare, Qui quando succedono cose come questa sembra sempre che l'amante sia Fratel Coniglietto o qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> POVERETTO?
> 
> OGNI UOMO?
> 
> Non funziona così per tutti...io a ficcare il pisello nella famiglia di altre persone non vado mica.


...anche perchè sai che puoi incappare in un marito gelosetto, vendicativo, alto un metro e 90 per 100 chili di muscoli...


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esco subitamente dal thread...


Ma de che?
Dove vai tu...? Mi fai soffrire se ti allontani troppo. :inlove:


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Si,lo ammetto , é un meccanismo mentale strano... Ma vendicarmi con lui penso potrebbe intanto togliere qualche grammo di dolore. E dirò di più , se avessi avuto la certezza dell'impunitá avrei fatto tante cose peggiori.
> Ma non voglio rovinarmi la vita.
> 
> Il suo atteggiamento quando l'ho visto mi ha sbigottito. Sceso calmo, avviandosi di passo spedito in direzione parcheggio, voltandosi solo per accertarsi non volessi aggredirlo.
> ...


Ma scusa, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare ?? scusarsi ?? scappare ?? 
Del resto lei, oltre che consenziente (e non è un dettaglio da poco, credimi), non è nemmeno tua moglie e lui lo sa benissimo, quindi perché dovrebbe preoccuparsi di te ??
Renditi conto che dal suo punto di vista tu non sei nessuno ... 
Altra cosa: la vendetta non toglie neanche un microgrammo al dolore ... te lo assicuro !!



sonoschifato ha detto:


> *In in ogni caso cosa fare con lui non cambierà il resto del ragionamento. Cioè che fare con lei... E il fatto di lavorare assieme non aiuta...
> 
> Non credevo di stare così male...*


Ecco, se magari ti concentri su questo e lasci stare il resto fai solo la cosa giusta !!


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...anche perchè sai che puoi incappare in un marito gelosetto, vendicativo, alto un metro e 90 per 100 chili di muscoli...


Infatti il problema è tutto lì...se trombo madri di famiglia metto in conto ci possano essere ripercussioni anche nella mia vita.

Comunque allo sventurato ragazzo dico solo di aggrapparsi con violenza alla vita e provare a chiudere.
Saranno lacrime e sangue, ma alla fine ne uscirà immacolato e pronto a farsi una splendida vita.

Non dico che avrei preferito la sua situazione alla mia, ma una cosa tanto netta lascia pochissimo spazio a interpretazioni e dubbi.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Infatti il problema è tutto lì...*se trombo madri di famiglia metto in conto ci possano essere ripercussioni anche nella mia vita.
> 
> *Comunque allo sventurato ragazzo dico solo di aggrapparsi con violenza alla vita e provare a chiudere.
> Saranno lacrime e sangue, ma alla fine ne uscirà immacolato e pronto a farsi una splendida vita.
> ...


Possibile che un concetto talmento OVVIO sia così difficile da condividere ? Boh...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Leggi l'alzata di scudi a difesa e poi mi dici...


Non è un'alzata di scudi
E' che io reputo mio marito un uomo capace di intendere e di volere.
Se mi accanissi con l'eventuale amante vorrebbe dire che non sono più sicura manco di questo
Ma che me lo tengo a fare un uomo così dopo che mi ha tradito?
E di conseguenza anche l'opposto. Cosa ricostruisco dopo averlo tradito, un matrimonio con uno che manco mi reputa in grado di prendermi le responsabilità di quello che faccio?


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Situazioni abbastanza diverse, mi pare, Qui quando succedono cose come questa sembra sempre che l'amante sia Fratel Coniglietto o qualcosa del genere...


Quello che voglio dire è che a prescindere da tutto bisognerebbe prendersela coi responsabili principali. Amanti e affini non hanno tutta questa importanza e non conosco nessuno che abbia costretto un uomo o una donna sposata a cedere. Quella si chiama circonvenzione di incapace.
Nessuno è Fratel Coniglietto, ma la cosa primaria è risolvere all'interno della coppia, non andare all'interno di un'altra coppia di cui non si sa nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> I*nfatti il problema è tutto lì...se trombo madri di famiglia metto in conto ci possano essere ripercussioni anche nella mia vita.
> *
> Comunque allo sventurato ragazzo dico solo di aggrapparsi con violenza alla vita e provare a chiudere.
> Saranno lacrime e sangue, ma alla fine ne uscirà immacolato e pronto a farsi una splendida vita.
> ...


Metterlo in conto e dire che è giusto che succeda sono cose diverse.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che a prescindere da tutto bisognerebbe prendersela coi responsabili principali. Amanti e affini non hanno tutta questa importanza e non conosco nessuno che abbia costretto un uomo o una donna sposata a cedere. Quella si chiama circonvenzione di incapace.
> Nessuno è Fratel Coniglietto, ma la cosa primaria è risolvere all'interno della coppia, non andare all'interno di un'altra coppia di cui non si sa nulla.


già dato un verde prima
Esauriti


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> già dato un verde prima
> Esauriti


Sti racconti sono ciclici. E la mia reazione resta sempre questa: :facepalm:


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è un'alzata di scudi
> E' che io reputo mio marito un uomo capace di intendere e di volere.
> Se mi accanissi con l'eventuale amante vorrebbe dire che non sono più sicura manco di questo
> Ma che me lo tengo a fare un uomo così dopo che mi ha tradito?
> E di conseguenza anche l'opposto. Cosa ricostruisco dopo averlo tradito, un matrimonio con uno che manco mi reputa in grado di prendermi le responsabilità di quello che faccio?


L'equivoco di fondo sta nel fatto che una cosa non esclude l'altra.
E' ovvio che tuo marito è certamente capace di intendere e volere, ed è parimenti ovvio che è con lui che te la devi vedere.
Però...però metti caso che :
- l'amante pressa perchè tua moglie/marito lasci la sua famiglia per lui/lei ;
- l'amante cerchi in ogni modo di convincerla/lo che suo marito/moglie non fa per lei, che la loro unione è finita, distrutta;
- che, magari, l'amante cerchi di disporre anche della vita e degli affetti più cari del marito ('Jim potrà vedere il bambino quando vuole') 
- che lo stesso amante incontri il tradito e voglia offrirgli un caffè.
Beh, farfà, di uno così che facciamo ? 
Gli diciamo 'no, guarda, il problema ce l'ho in casa, tu non c'entri niente' ?


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Metterlo in conto e dire che è giusto che succeda sono cose diverse.


Nessuno dice che è 'giusto'.
Siete voi a dire che non è giusto che succeda.
Qui ci si limita a dire che se succede non devi frignare...


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'equivoco di fondo sta nel fatto che una cosa non esclude l'altra.
> E' ovvio che tuo marito è certamente capace di intendere e volere, ed è parimenti ovvio che è con lui che te la devi vedere.
> Però...però metti caso che :
> - l'amante pressa perchè tua moglie/marito lasci la sua famiglia per lui/lei ;
> ...


Io risponderei all'ufficiale "bell'amante di merda ti sei trovata/o".


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...



Certo la colpa è di lui,quel cattivone,la tua donna poverina non voleva,certo...vai pure dalla moglie...sputtanalo,e contunua la tua storia d'amore con la tua splendida donna...vai.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che a prescindere da tutto bisognerebbe prendersela coi responsabili principali. Amanti e affini non hanno tutta questa importanza e non conosco nessuno che abbia costretto un uomo o una donna sposata a cedere. Quella si chiama circonvenzione di incapace.
> Nessuno è Fratel Coniglietto, ma la cosa primaria è risolvere all'interno della coppia, non andare all'interno di un'altra coppia di cui non si sa nulla.


Se permetti, però, in base alla dinamica di quello che è successo sarà il tradito a decidere se fare certe "ritorsioni" è positivo per lui oppure no.

Se non c'è responsabilità morale a farsi persone impegnate diversamente, non vedo perchè dovrebbe essercene se decido che "vendicarmi" è positivo per me...

E ribadisco che quando sono stato tradito, da fideanzato, ho chiuso il rapporto e non ho neanche preso in considerazione l'amante, che peraltro conoscevo...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io risponderei all'ufficiale "bell'amante di merda ti sei trovata/o".


Se l''amante di merda' lo conosci non basta.
Proprio no.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> *Se permetti, però, in base alla dinamica di quello che è successo sarà il tradito a decidere se fare certe "ritorsioni" è positivo per lui oppure no.
> 
> *Se non c'è responsabilità morale a farsi persone impegnate diversamente, non vedo perchè dovrebbe essercene se decido che "vendicarmi" è positivo per me...
> 
> E ribadisco che quando sono stato tradito, da fideanzato, ho chiuso il rapporto e non ho neanche preso in considerazione l'amante, che peraltro conoscevo...


Ho finito i verdi. Standing ovation.


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se l''amante di merda' lo conosci non basta.
> Proprio no.


Ah per carità, io mi sono sempre trovata in situazioni che più lontane dal mio giro non potevano essere.
Pure con quello storico, zero amicizie in comune con la di lui ufficiale.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Si,lo ammetto , é un meccanismo mentale strano... Ma vendicarmi con lui penso potrebbe intanto togliere qualche grammo di dolore. E dirò di più , se avessi avuto la certezza dell'impunitá avrei fatto tante cose peggiori.
> Ma non voglio rovinarmi la vita.
> 
> Il suo atteggiamento quando l'ho visto mi ha sbigottito. Sceso calmo, avviandosi di passo spedito in direzione parcheggio, voltandosi solo per accertarsi non volessi aggredirlo.
> ...


Ciao
in effetti quelli che devi capire e cosa fare con lei, cosa fare di voi 
io direi che è la prima cosa nell'elenco 

lei l'hai risentita? Dopo quella sera vi siete parlati di nuovo ?


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Se permetti, però, in base alla dinamica di quello che è successo sarà il tradito a decidere se fare certe "ritorsioni" è positivo per lui oppure no.
> 
> Se non c'è responsabilità morale a farsi persone impegnate diversamente, non vedo perchè dovrebbe essercene se decido che "vendicarmi" è positivo per me...
> 
> E ribadisco che quando sono stato tradito, da fideanzato, ho chiuso il rapporto e non ho neanche preso in considerazione l'amante, che peraltro conoscevo...


Sono d'accordo, ma in genere (dico in genere) le vendette fanno fatica a portare godimento anche momentaneo, figuriamoci.


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Se permetti, però, in base alla dinamica di quello che è successo sarà il tradito a decidere se fare certe "ritorsioni" è positivo per lui oppure no.
> 
> *Se non c'è responsabilità morale a farsi persone impegnate diversamente, non vedo perchè dovrebbe essercene se decido che "vendicarmi" è positivo per me...
> *
> E ribadisco che quando sono stato tradito, da fideanzato, ho chiuso il rapporto e non ho neanche preso in considerazione l'amante, che peraltro conoscevo...


E qui c'è la mia, di standing ovation.

P-E-R-F-E-T-T-O! :up:


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In generale...manco di vendetta si parla: si tratta di rendere partecipi persone che hanno tutto il diritto di conoscere.


Ma il diritto di sapere cosa ?? 
Mi pare che con questo ragionamento sei tu che ti arroghi il diritto di entrare nella vita privata di una persona che neanche conosci (e magari rovinargli l'esistenza) solo perché ha, come unica "colpa", quella di essere la moglie di quello con cui scopa tua moglie ...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah per carità, io mi sono sempre trovata in situazioni che più lontane dal mio giro non potevano essere.
> Pure con quello storico, zero amicizie in comune con la di lui ufficiale.


Bene. Brava. Ma non va sempre così...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'equivoco di fondo sta nel fatto che una cosa non esclude l'altra.
> E' ovvio che tuo marito è certamente capace di intendere e volere, ed è parimenti ovvio che è con lui che te la devi vedere.
> Però...però metti caso che :
> - l*'amante pressa perchè tua moglie/marito lasci la sua famiglia per lui/lei ;
> ...


I primi 3 punti presuppongono che non sai pensare da solo e torniamo a quello che dico
Se il mio amante avesse premuto lo avrei defenestrato se gli avessi dato retta sarebbe stata una decisione mia

Il punto 4 lo tengo in sospeso perchè mi è successo
Non c'erano altrernative ma su questo posso anche concordare


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma in genere (dico in genere) le vendette fanno fatica a portare godimento anche momentaneo, figuriamoci.


Le vendette nel breve fan sentire meno dolore...dato che l'emergenza è nell'immediato, è opportuno fare quanto ci alleggerisca l'animo. Alle conseguenze si penserà in un altro momento.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è un'alzata di scudi
> E' che io reputo mio marito un uomo capace di intendere e di volere.
> Se mi accanissi con l'eventuale amante vorrebbe dire che non sono più sicura manco di questo
> Ma che me lo tengo a fare un uomo così dopo che mi ha tradito?
> E di conseguenza anche l'opposto. Cosa ricostruisco dopo averlo tradito, un matrimonio con uno che manco mi reputa in grado di prendermi le responsabilità di quello che faccio?


Ci sono casi e dinamiche in cui chiudi e te ne freghi dell'amante
Ci sono casi e dinamiche in cui cerchi di recuperare il rapporto e te ne freghi dell'amante
Ci sono casi e dinamiche in cui chiudi o cerchi di recuperare, ma vuoi anche che l'altro/a non ne esca illeso/a.

Quello che voglio dire è che se i due amanti hanno deciso per conto loro cosa era giusto e cosa era sbagliato, quando hanno intrapreso la loro relazione, il tradito ha il medesimo diritto di decidere cosa è giusto o sbagliato fare in reazione a quello che è successo (beninteso purchè si resti nella legalità) e nessuno ha il diritto di dire al tradito che la sua decisione è moralmente più condannabile di quella degli amanti, IMO.


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma il diritto di sapere cosa ??
> Mi pare che con questo ragionamento sei tu che ti arroghi il diritto di entrare nella vita privata di una persona che neanche conosci (e magari rovinargli l'esistenza) solo perché ha, *come unica "colpa", quella di essere la moglie di quello con cui scopa tua moglie* ...



Beh, no...semmai ha come unica colpa quella di essere partecipe in un'impresa che rovina la *tua *esistenza.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma il diritto di sapere cosa ??
> Mi pare che con questo ragionamento sei tu che ti arroghi il diritto di entrare nella vita privata di una persona che neanche conosci (e magari rovinargli l'esistenza) solo perché ha, come unica "colpa", quella di essere la moglie di quello con cui scopa tua moglie ...


Ma vedi...quello che si scopava mia moglie mica lo faceva per fare un dispetto a me, per cui se poi lo dico alla di lui moglie mica è per fare un dispetto a lei...
P.S. : la morale è che SE HAI QUALCOSA DA PERDERE allora statti buono buono a casetta tua o fatti la storia con una single (che però può dare altri problemi)..


----------



## Martoriato (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In generale...manco di vendetta si parla: si tratta di rendere partecipi persone che hanno tutto il diritto di conoscere.



Be' oddio,nei limiti del buongusto pero'. La mia ex moglie 5 mesi dopo che ci eravamo mollati ha portato tutte le mie email scambiate con la mia allora amante all'ex marito della stessa mollato per me 5 mesi prima con un semplice " non ti amo piu' " e di colpo 'sto poraccio che stava provando a rifarsi una vita si e' beccato una tegola in faccia...


----------



## sonoschifato (13 Settembre 2016)

C siamo visti il giorno dopo ma senza parlare. ( anche lei ha chiesto qualche giorno perché non riusciva a parlare al momento , e io idem ) 
Le ho detto di prendere le sue cose ( giusto per qualche giorno ) al momento, e lasciarmi le chiavi di  casa. 

Poi C siamo rivisti domenica ( il fatto é successo mercoledi sera ) e abbiamo parlato ( quel che ho scritto ). Nel frattempo io avevo indagato su di lui... E lei é rimasta di sasso. 

Ma da ieri la rivedo tutti i giorni x lavoro...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *I primi 3 punti presuppongono che non sai pensare da solo *e torniamo a quello che dico
> Se il mio amante avesse premuto lo avrei defenestrato se gli avessi dato retta sarebbe stata una decisione mia
> 
> Il punto 4 lo tengo in sospeso perchè mi è successo
> Non c'erano altrernative ma su questo posso anche concordare


Sul primo neretto : ASSOLUTAMENTE NO, e infatti la mia compagna non era persuasa da certi 'ragionamenti'. Quindi, pure se coinvolta, non li condivideva, pur ovviamente condividendo una storia con lui (parlo del mio caso ma la casistica è PIENA di amanti particolarmente 'pressanti').


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma vedi...quello che si scopava mia moglie mica lo faceva per fare un dispetto a me, per cui se poi lo dico alla di lui moglie mica è per fare un dispetto a lei...
> P.S. : la morale è che se hai da perdere statti buono buono a casetta tua o fatti la storia con una single (che però può dare altri problemi)..



Il fatto è che tradendo sai di fare un torto a qualcuno, altrimenti non ti nasconderesti.

Se temi di essere beccato, è perchè sai che si potrebbero essere conseguenze spiacevoli.


Quel che voglio dire è che da traditore/amante...già dovresti essere pronto a tutto, dallo sputtanamento alle botte.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma in genere (dico in genere) le vendette fanno fatica a portare godimento anche momentaneo, figuriamoci.


Vero, ma questo è un discorso molto diverso.
Anche mettere a rischio la propria famiglia per un paio di scopate extra può rivelarsi gradevole subito ma poi chiedere un prezzo molto pesante...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il fatto è che tradendo sai di fare un torto a qualcuno, altrimenti non ti nasconderesti.
> 
> Se temi di essere beccato, è perchè sai che si potrebbero essere conseguenze spiacevoli.
> 
> ...


Questa discussione, che non è nuova su questo forum, mi ha portato spesso a pensare che la differenza di vedute su di una cosa così ovvia (in disparte casi specifici e marginali come il tradimento consumato tramite siti di incontri), e cioè sul fatto che l'amante può (attenzione : può, non deve) subire delle conseguenze per essersi ficcato in una storia in corso, è direttamente correlata all'educazione ricevuta e ai principii cui ci si attiene nella vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## spleen (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


Ciao, senti, intanto ti dico secondo me cosa sarebbe giusto fare con lei: - Calcio sul sedere.-
Questo tradimento è stata una cosa voluta e pianificata, non una improvvisazione ed in tutta sincerità non capisco perchè tu ti stia ancora a fare delle domande su quello che vuole lei e quello che pensa lei. E' chiaro, fin troppo, secondo me, lei vuole te come compagno della vita ufficiale e poi vuole concedersi delle divagazioni.
A te sta bene? Ti fideresti ancora? Sei disposto a metter su famiglia con una così?
Ecco, risponditi a queste domande, senza reticenze e senza pensare come anestetico a come ti piacerebbe fossero le cose, guarda in faccia le realtà, perchè è questa, nuda e cruda.

Ripartire non sarà nè facile nè indolore ma possibile si, sei giovane.

Per quel che riguarda lui, lascia perdere, se ti riesce, secondo me è corresponsabile, come tutti i cotraditori ma con la violenza non si risolve nulla. Avvisare sua moglie getterebbe un'altra famiglia nel dolore e il dolore di altri innocenti non vale quasi mai la nostra vendetta.
Diverso sarebbe se sua moglie fosse già in bilico e in cerca di conferme, ma questo non puoi saperlo, per ora.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa discussione, che non è nuova su questo forum, mi ha portato spesso a pensare che la differenza di vedute su di una cosa così ovvia (in disparte casi specifici e marginali come il tradimento consumato tramite siti di incontri), e cioè sul fatto che l'amante può (attenzione : può, non deve) subire delle conseguenze per essersi ficcato in una storia in corso, è direttamente correlata all'educazione ricevuta e ai principii cui ci si attiene nella vita di tutti i giorni.


sul può concordo ma qui si tifa spesso per il deve o quantomeno parte la ola se succede


----------



## Martoriato (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa discussione, che non è nuova su questo forum, mi ha portato spesso a pensare che la differenza di vedute su di una cosa così ovvia (in disparte casi specifici e marginali come il tradimento consumato tramite siti di incontri), e cioè sul fatto che l'amante può (attenzione : può, non deve) subire delle conseguenze per essersi ficcato in una storia in corso, *è direttamente correlata all'educazione ricevuta e ai principii cui ci si attiene nella vita di tutti i giorni.*


Ma non diciamo fregnate per favore,scusami il termine. Io non ho mai rubato niente a nessuno e piu' di una volta in certe situazioni professionali ci ho messo la faccia e mi sono beccato le conseguenze delle mie azioni,eppure ho tradito. E in macchina metto pure la freccia,guarda un po'...visto che si parla della vita di tutti i giorni...:facepalm:


----------



## Ross (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa discussione, che non è nuova su questo forum, mi ha portato spesso a pensare che la differenza di vedute su di una cosa così ovvia (in disparte casi specifici e marginali come il tradimento consumato tramite siti di incontri), e cioè sul fatto che l'amante può (attenzione : può, non deve) subire delle conseguenze per essersi ficcato in una storia in corso, è direttamente correlata all'educazione ricevuta e ai principii cui ci si attiene nella vita di tutti i giorni.


Vedi Jim, io non condannerei mai e poi mai alcuna categoria.

Perchè so benissimo di poter essere proprio io, magari neanche tra chissà quanto tempo...a fare qualche puttanata che oggi mi trovo a criticare.

Rimprovero solo il ritenere le proprie azioni prive di conseguenze...mica il discorso si esaurisce con il cornuto che informa la famiglia. Pure lui dovrà valutare eventuali reazioni per il gesto.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul può concordo ma qui si tifa spesso per il deve o quantomeno parte la ola se succede


Farfalla,
UNA cosa deve essere chiara (è stato scritto da [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] e da [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] come meglio non si poteva) :
SE ti metti con uno/a sposata/o DEVI mettere in conto che ci possono (possono) essere delle conseguenze. E che non sei TU a poterne delimitare i confini.


----------



## sheldon (13 Settembre 2016)

*la colpa non è di lui*

La colpa è solo della tua compagna,se lei non avesse voluto,anche se pressata non sarebbe successo nulla.
Poi non credere che gli incontri siano stati solo 2,quando si confessa uno minimizza sempre.
Inoltre lei festeggiava l'anniversario con te,bacini/bacetti,promesse,ma intanto aveva gia' organizzato per incontrarsi.
QUESTO è il tuo problema è con lei che devi chiarire,pero' dai anche se ci lavori assieme e la devi vedere,pensaci bene se ne vale la pena continuare,perchè niente sara' piu' come prima,quando la fiducia si azzera è molto difficile ridarla,sei giovane,non avete figli,gia' eravate un po' in crisi...valuta


----------



## Nicka (13 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Le vendette nel breve fan sentire meno dolore...dato che l'emergenza è nell'immediato, è opportuno fare quanto ci alleggerisca l'animo. Alle conseguenze si penserà in un altro momento.


Un mio grosso limite è che non sono mai stata impulsiva nella vita. Piuttosto mi trascino le cose per mesi e anni, la vendetta è qualcosa che viene di istinto (che io ho pari a zero), anche se dicono che è gustosa fredda è qualcosa che mediti da subito.
Io ragionamenti come quelli non riesco a farne.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma non diciamo fregnate per favore,scusami il termine. Io non ho mai rubato niente a nessuno e piu' di una volta in certe situazioni professionali ci ho messo la faccia e mi sono beccato le conseguenze delle mie azioni,eppure ho tradito. E in macchina metto pure la freccia,guarda un po'...visto che si parla della vita di tutti i giorni...:facepalm:


 [MENTION=6099]Martoriato[/MENTION] tu sei un altro - se non ricordo male - poco a tuo agio con le conseguenze delle tue azioni...sai, non vale dire e dirsi 'ho fatto bene' perchè l'ex moglie era una viziata ed un'egoista...


----------



## Martoriato (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> @_Martoriato_ tu sei un altro - se non ricordo male - poco a tuo agio con le conseguenze delle tue azioni...sai, non vale dire e dirsi 'ho fatto bene' perchè l'ex moglie era una viziata ed un'egoista...


Si ok,e' il nesso con quello che hai detto tu sarebbe ?


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Be' oddio,nei limiti del buongusto pero'. La mia ex moglie 5 mesi dopo che ci eravamo mollati ha portato tutte le mie email scambiate con la mia allora amante all'ex marito della stessa mollato per me 5 mesi prima con un semplice " non ti amo piu' " e di colpo 'sto poraccio che stava provando a rifarsi una vita si e' beccato una tegola in faccia...


Questo non lo capisco ma se non ricordo male avevi iniziato con la separazione, e in quei casi sai che c'è da aspettarsi di tutto (specie se la moglie sta peggio di una jena).


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Se mia moglie butta vicino al cassonetto la mia bici da 3000 euro solo perché l'ha trovata sporca di fango in box e la fa schifo, e qualcuno che passa nel frattempo se la prende e porta via, con chi me la prendo?
Con mia moglie, che non mi ha rispettato.
Poi mi aspetto che il tipo che mi ha preso la bici si scusi e me la restituisca, rendendosi conto di quanto io ci tenga e che io non avevo alcuna intenzione di rinunciare alla bici.
Se non lo fa, lo denuncio.
Se mia moglie mi tradisce, me la prendo con lei, solo con lei.
L'amante compresa la cosa si defila, al limite si scusa se mi incontra, ma sparisce dalla mia vita.
Se non lo fa, e continua a insistere per scoparsi mia moglie, allora userò tutti gli strumenti a mia disposizione per rompergli le palle.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Si ok,e' il nesso con quello che hai detto tu sarebbe ?


Che a mio modo di vedere sei - come dire - 'allergico' alle assunzioni di responsabilità e alle conseguenze delle tue azioni.
Che questo derivi da un motivo o da un altro rileva poco.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Farfalla,
> UNA cosa deve essere chiara (è stato scritto da @_Ross_ e da @_marietto_ come meglio non si poteva) :
> SE ti metti con uno/a sposata/o DEVI mettere in conto che ci possono (possono) essere delle conseguenze. E che non sei TU a poterne delimitare i confini.


e io ti ho detto ceh sono d'accordo
Mi auguro che i confini però qualcuno li metta
Mi augurerei che li mettesse il mio compagno
Mi augurerei che li mettesse la sua compagna
mi augurerei di aver sposato l'uomo che penso di aver sposato
Tutto qui

Ripeto dire che può esserci la conseguenza e fare la ola quando accade invece di cercare di arginare cose come queste per me sarebbe più utile


----------



## Martoriato (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo non lo capisco ma se non ricordo male avevi iniziato con la separazione, e in quei casi sai che c'è da aspettarsi di tutto (specie se la moglie sta peggio di una jena).


No,eravamo separati di fatto ma non avevo ancora iniziato con le scartoffie,mi ci e' voluto un altro anno intero per trascinarla in tribunale senno' a quest'ora se fosse stato per lei eravamo ancora sposati...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> e io ti ho detto ceh sono d'accordo
> Mi auguro che i confini però qualcuno li metta
> Mi augurerei che li mettesse il mio compagno
> Mi augurerei che li mettesse la sua compagna
> ...


L'unico confine è quello dato dalla legge.
Nel senso che se qualcuno decide di fartela pagare infrangendo la legge sei liberissima di sporgere querela.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Danny c'è una discriminante per me fondamentale : se non lo conosci il 'terzo' ti deve poco o punto (ma, come scriveva prima @_marietto_, se lui non mi deve niente non gli devo niente neanche io). Se lo conosci, bene o benino, per me il discorso cambia, e parecchio pure. *Se poi è un 'amico' vabbè.*..
> E poi, scusami, l'esempio che fai è un pò 'estremo'...la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie clandestine non si conosce su siti di incontri...



Se è un amico ti ha tradito da amico, ed è quindi responsabile verso di te per la vostra amicizia.
E non è poco.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'unico confine è quello dato dalla legge.
> Nel senso che se qualcuno decide di fartela pagare infrangendo la legge sei liberissima di sporgere querela.


E ci mancherebbe altro
già il fatto che c'è una legge che mi impedisce di farlo se no divento perseguibile dovrebbe farmi riflettere su quello che sto per fare


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No,eravamo separati di fatto ma non avevo ancora iniziato con le scartoffie,mi ci e' voluto un altro anno intero per trascinarla in tribunale senno' a quest'ora se fosse stato per lei eravamo ancora sposati...


Non capisco la vendetta 'a freddo' ma - ripeto - ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
Se hai avuto a che fare con una persona particolarmente vendicativa posso solo dire che sei stato particolarmente sfortunato. Ma, magari, conoscendola, sapevi che ne sarebbe stata capace. E, magari (ma questo lo sai solo tu) hai fatto e detto più di qualcosa che l'ha particolarmente indispettita (secondo me la vendetta è per il 50 % correlata all'atteggiamento che tiene il traditore).


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se è un amico ti ha tradito da amico, ed è quindi responsabile verso di te per la vostra amicizia.
> E non è poco.


E se è un buon conoscente ?
(l'amico è OVVIO per come la vedo io che non la può passare liscia).


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se mia moglie butta vicino al cassonetto la mia bici da 3000 euro solo perché l'ha trovata sporca di fango in box e la fa schifo, e qualcuno che passa nel frattempo se la prende e porta via, con chi me la prendo?
> Con mia moglie, che non mi ha rispettato.
> Poi mi aspetto che il tipo che mi ha preso la bici si scusi e me la restituisca, rendendosi conto di quanto io ci tenga e che io non avevo alcuna intenzione di rinunciare alla bici.
> Se non lo fa, lo denuncio.
> ...


Potrei risponderti che in realtà anche se lui insiste, se tua moglie non ci sta, lui non la scopa. Non è cambiato nulla rispetto alla prima volta.

Potrei anche dirti che se tua moglie è tentata di riscoparlo, forse è meglio che non ci stai più insieme.

La realtà è che con il tuo esempio dimostri la mia tesi:
se io ritengo che sia positivo PER ME mi comporto esattamente come lui e faccio quello che ritengo opportuno fregandomene di lui, come lui scopando mia moglie se ne è fregato di me. Non c'è una responsabilità morale differente, o c'è per entrambi o non c'è per nessuno dei due...


----------



## Martoriato (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non capisco la vendetta 'a freddo' ma - ripeto - ognuno è fatto a modo suo.
> Se hai avuto a che fare con una persona particolarmente vendicativa posso solo dire che sei stato particolarmente sfortunato. Ma, magari, conoscendola, sapevi che ne sarebbe stata capace. E, magari (ma questo lo sai solo tu) hai fatto e detto più di qualcosa che l'ha particolarmente indispettita *(secondo me la vendetta è per il 50 % correlata all'atteggiamento che tiene il traditore)*.


Verissimo. 
Tuttavia mettere di mezzo un povero disgraziato che ormai stava guardando avanti e' stato un gesto assolutamente immaturo.
Pare pero' che si siano lasciati la cosa alle spalle,hanno addirittura passato l'ultimo capodanno assieme con un bel gruppo di amici e nuove moglie di lui . Che eleganza


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Ma se io conosco una, che mi dice:
"Guarda mio marito non mi tocca da 3 anni, non gliene frega più niente di me, non ci separiamo solo per i figli", io non è che mi faccio scrupoli se questa mi piace nell'andarci insieme.
Comprendo la situazione e non mi sento in debito verso il marito.
Che poi, anche senza dirlo, se una donna viene con te, da sposata, qualche problema pensi che ce l'abbia col marito.
Immagini coppie in crisi, generalmente, e tu, conoscendo lei, ti rapporti solo con lei, vi immaginate solo voi due.
Il marito, detto in poche parole, non lo vedi.
Non lo devi vedere, se il tuo scopo è solo quello di avere una relazione da uomo con una donna.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Potrei risponderti che in realtà anche se lui insiste, *se tua moglie non ci sta*, lui non la scopa. Non è cambiato nulla rispetto alla prima volta.
> 
> Potrei anche dirti che se tua moglie è tentata di riscoparlo, forse è meglio che non ci stai più insieme.
> 
> ...


Direi che nella totalità dei casi in cui la donna ci sta, è questo il vero problema.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> *Potrei risponderti che in realtà anche se lui insiste, se tua moglie non ci sta, lui non la scopa. Non è cambiato nulla rispetto alla prima volta.
> 
> Potrei anche dirti che se tua moglie è tentata di riscoparlo, forse è meglio che non ci stai più insieme.
> *
> ...


Stavo per rispondere questo
Sarà che non mi è mai capitato che mi scopasse qualcuno con cui non volessi scopare


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2016)

*Alt*



marietto ha detto:


> Potrei risponderti che in realtà anche se lui insiste, se tua moglie non ci sta, lui non la scopa. Non è cambiato nulla rispetto alla prima volta.
> 
> Potrei anche dirti che se tua moglie è tentata di riscoparlo, forse è meglio che non ci stai più insieme.
> 
> ...


C'è per entrambi ma non nella stessa misura.
Quello è un estraneo e si è trombato la tua donna,la tua donna si è trombata un estraneo.
Chi ti ha fatto il torto è la tua donna.


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se io conosco una, che mi dice:
> "Guarda mio marito non mi tocca da 3 anni, non gliene frega più niente di me, non ci separiamo solo per i figli", io *non è che mi faccio scrupoli se questa mi piace nell'andarci insieme.*
> Comprendo la situazione e non mi sento in debito verso il marito.
> Che poi, anche senza dirlo, se una donna viene con te, da sposata, qualche problema pensi che ce l'abbia col marito.
> ...


Io sì


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Per quanto riguarda [MENTION=6870]sonoschifato[/MENTION] , che, poveretto, è stato preso in mezzo all'annoso dibattito ma ha i suoi problemi, io dico questo:

- Per come la vedo io, il fidanzamento è l'allenamento per il matrimonio.
La tua compagna ha mollato di brutto già durante l'allenamento. Io ne trarrei la conclusione che costruire un rapporto a lungo termine con lei non sia una buona idea.

Fidanzate/i che tradiscono per poi diventare mogli/mariti affidabili ce ne sono, ma non sono tanti. Di solito questo tipo di segnali in questa fase ha un significato preciso, quindi, secondo me, le probabilità sono decisamente a tuo sfavore.

Io passerei oltre, pazienza gli otto anni sprecati, almeno bimbi non ce ne sono...


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda @_sonoschifato_ , che, poveretto, è stato preso in mezzo all'annoso dibattito ma ha i suoi problemi, io dico questo:
> 
> - Per come la vedo io, il fidanzamento è l'allenamento per il matrimonio.
> La tua compagna ha mollato di brutto già durante l'allenamento. Io ne trarrei la conclusione che costruire un rapporto a lungo termine con lei non sia una buona idea.
> ...


Su questo, pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda @_sonoschifato_ , che, poveretto, è stato preso in mezzo all'annoso dibattito ma ha i suoi problemi, io dico questo:
> 
> - Per come la vedo io, il fidanzamento è l'allenamento per il matrimonio.
> La tua compagna ha mollato di brutto già durante l'allenamento. Io ne trarrei la conclusione che costruire un rapporto a lungo termine con lei non sia una buona idea.
> ...


Quoto
Resta incomprensibile anche per me il tradimento nel momento in cui si dovrebbe essere più presi


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è per entrambi ma non nella stessa misura.
> Quello è un estraneo e si è trombato la tua donna,la tua donna si è trombata un estraneo.
> Chi ti ha fatto il torto è la tua donna.


1-Il torto lo hanno fatto entrambi.

2-La responsabilità morale è la sua nei miei confronti e la mia nei suoi confronti, e non vedo perchè non sarebbe nella stessa misura. Se lui ha trombato mia moglie e la cosa lo ha fatto stare bene, e quindi se ne è fregato del torto che faceva a me, io ho il medesimo suo diritto di sputtanarlo perchè la cosa fa stare bene me, fregandomene del danno che faccio a lui. Non vedo perchè io dovrei avere maggiori attenzioni di quelle che ha avuto lui...


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1-Il torto lo hanno fatto entrambi.
> 
> 2-La responsabilità morale è la sua nei miei confronti e la mia nei suoi confronti, e non vedo perchè non sarebbe nella stessa misura. Se lui ha trombato mia moglie e la cosa lo ha fatto stare bene, e quindi se ne è fregato del torto che faceva a me, io ho il medesimo suo diritto di sputtanarlo perchè la cosa fa stare bene me, fregandomene del danno che faccio a lui. Non vedo perchè io dovrei avere maggiori attenzioni di quelle che ha avuto lui...


A prescindere dall'opportunità (anche pratica) della vendetta non capisco come si possa negare una corresponsabilità morale in questo tipo di situazioni. Il non conoscere il marito dell'amante non giustifica il tradimento.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1-Il torto lo hanno fatto entrambi.
> 
> 2-La responsabilità morale è la sua nei miei confronti e la mia nei suoi confronti, e non vedo perchè non sarebbe nella stessa misura. *Se lui ha trombato mia moglie e la cosa lo ha fatto stare bene, e quindi se ne è fregato del torto che faceva a me, io ho il medesimo suo diritto di sputtanarlo perchè la cosa fa stare bene me, fregandomene del danno che faccio a lui*. Non vedo perchè io dovrei avere maggiori attenzioni di quelle che ha avuto lui...


La differenza tra queste due azioni è nella consapevolezza e nella volontà di fare del male.
Tu (impersonale) non hai alcuna certezza di quello che lui sapeva effettivamente della relazione tra te e tua moglie, e tutti noi siamo a conoscenza di come i traditori spesso mentano su questo argomento, il cliché "non ho rapporti con mia moglie/marito da anni" è ampiamente adottato.
Lui quindi potrebbe essersi sentito ampiamente giustificato nelle sue scelte sulla base di quello che gli era stato detto, e pertanto privo di alcuna responsabilità etica nei tuoi confronti. 
In ogni caso, lui non si è scopato la consorte con l'intenzione di farti del male, tu gli eri estraneo: lui si è rapportato solo con tua moglie, nel segreto della relazione clandestina, con la speranza che rimanesse tale (e non causasse dolore ad alcuno)
Diverso il caso in cui si mette al corrente la moglie dell'amante: lì c'è l'assoluta e dichiarata intenzione di causargli guai, di fargli del male, di estendere ad altri il nostro dolore.


----------



## sonoschifato (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda [MENTION=6870]sonoschifato[/MENTION] , che, poveretto, è stato preso in mezzo all'annoso dibattito ma ha i suoi problemi, io dico questo:
> 
> - Per come la vedo io, il fidanzamento è l'allenamento per il matrimonio.
> La tua compagna ha mollato di brutto già durante l'allenamento. Io ne trarrei la conclusione che costruire un rapporto a lungo termine con lei non sia una buona idea.
> ...


Grazie Marietto. 
Solo una precisazione.  Non mi sono sposato perché non credo all'istituzione del matrimonio, per come è concepito in Italia ( ma non creiamo un super discorso su questo !).  Lei lo sapeva e le andava bene per ora. 

Io non mi sentivo in allenamento. Anzi se fosse venuto un bimbo ne sarei stato contento. ( ma la crisi ci frenava ).


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza tra queste due azioni è nella consapevolezza e nella volontà di fare del male.
> Tu (impersonale) non hai alcuna certezza di quello che lui sapeva effettivamente della relazione tra te e tua moglie, e tutti noi siamo a conoscenza di come i traditori spesso mentano su questo argomento, il cliché "non ho rapporti con mia moglie/marito da anni" è ampiamente adottato.
> Lui quindi potrebbe essersi sentito ampiamente giustificato nelle sue scelte sulla base di quello che gli era stato detto, e pertanto privo di alcuna responsabilità etica nei tuoi confronti.
> In ogni caso, lui non si è scopato la consorte con l'intenzione di farti del male, tu gli eri estraneo: lui si è rapportato solo con tua moglie, nel segreto della relazione clandestina, con la speranza che rimanesse tale (e non causasse dolore ad alcuno)
> Diverso il caso in cui si mette al corrente la moglie dell'amante: lì c'è l'assoluta e dichiarata intenzione di causargli guai, di fargli del male, di estendere ad altri il nostro dolore.


Quindi stai dicendo che se mi faccio un'amante sposata con due figli piccoli, che in conseguenza di questo tradimento potrebbe separarsi, ma io non ero consapevole di questo pericolo perchè lei mi aveva detto che era in crisi con il marito, io non ho alcuna responsabilità? Basta davvero poco per stare bene con la coscienza...


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che se mi faccio un'amante sposata con due figli piccoli, che in conseguenza di questo tradimento potrebbe separarsi, ma io non ero consapevole di questo pericolo perchè lei mi aveva detto che era in crisi con il marito, *io non ho alcuna responsabilità*? Basta davvero poco per stare bene con la coscienza...


Tu non hai alcuna responsabilità nei confronti del marito.
Poi, verso la tua coscienza è un'altra cosa.
Se hai un minimo di etica, gli scrupoli te li fai prima. Non certo dopo, e solo perché hai paura della vendetta del marito.


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tu non hai alcuna responsabilità nei confronti del marito.
> Poi, verso la tua coscienza è un'altra cosa.
> Se hai un minimo di etica, gli scrupoli te li fai prima. Non certo dopo, perché hai paura della vendetta del marito.


Io sto parlando del prima, dopo non è etica ma paura.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Io sto parlando del prima, dopo non è etica ma paura.


Prima la scelta spetta a te.
Ma in relazione a te stesso, non all'amante o al marito o ai due figli.
Ti fa dormire la notte avere un'amante sposata, seppur in crisi?
Non ti crea problemi a livello di coscienza?
Pensi che in fin dei conti è comunque amore, che stai vivendo dei momenti di gioia, condivisa con un'altra persona?
Perché alla fine ti salva questo: che nel presente tu stai bene, la tua amante pure.
Quanto sollievo può darti questa sensazione?


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza tra queste due azioni è nella consapevolezza e nella volontà di fare del male.
> Tu (impersonale) non hai alcuna certezza di quello che lui sapeva effettivamente della relazione tra te e tua moglie, e tutti noi siamo a conoscenza di come i traditori spesso mentano su questo argomento, il cliché "non ho rapporti con mia moglie/marito da anni" è ampiamente adottato.
> Lui quindi potrebbe essersi sentito ampiamente giustificato nelle sue scelte sulla base di quello che gli era stato detto, e pertanto privo di alcuna responsabilità etica nei tuoi confronti.
> In ogni caso, lui non si è scopato la consorte con l'intenzione di farti del male, tu gli eri estraneo: lui si è rapportato solo con tua moglie, nel segreto della relazione clandestina, con la speranza che rimanesse tale (e non causasse dolore ad alcuno)
> Diverso il caso in cui si mette al corrente la moglie dell'amante: lì c'è l'assoluta e dichiarata intenzione di causargli guai, di fargli del male, di estendere ad altri il nostro dolore.


Non sono d'accordo, lui lo sa di fare del male, ma se ne frega, non è Fratel Coniglietto, dai, Danny... 

Se leggi il tuo stesso esempio qualche post più sopra, mettere al corrente la moglie dell'amante può servirti a tenerlo lontano (anche se per me a quel punto non ne vale la pena) quindi la voglia di causargli danno potrebbe non esistere, è solo effetto collaterale alla mia intenzione di tenerlo al suo posto...


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prima la scelta spetta a te.
> Ma in relazione a te stesso, non all'amante o al marito o ai due figli.
> Ti fa dormire la notte avere un'amante sposata, seppur in crisi?
> Non ti crea problemi a livello di coscienza?
> ...


A me sinceramente ne darebbe poco, non dormo per molto meno. Ma l'etica non è un'asticella che si può abbassare o alzare a nostro piacimento.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> A me sinceramente ne darebbe poco, non dormo per molto meno. Ma l'etica non è un'asticella che si può abbassare o alzare a nostro piacimento.


Esattamente, o vale per tutte le questioni o ce ne freghiamo.

Non è che per alcune cose ce ne freghiamo e per altre ci scandalizziamo...


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro ma...riesci a capìre che magari (magari, eh) a 'lui' che tu VOLESSI fargli un dispetto o meno non gliene può fregare di meno ? E che, al di là delle tue intenzioni - sulle quali non dubito - il 'dispetto' comunque glielo hai fatto ?


....vabbe....ma quello che provavo ( e provo) io per sua moglie non conta niente ? 



Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è successo - nel 2005 - qualcosa di MOOOOLTO simile a quello che qui racconti.
> Anch'io ho incontrato l'ex marito della mia attuale compagna.
> Al suo invito ad incontrarci non ho certo opposto un 'no, chi ti conosce'.
> E sapevo di avergli fatto del male. E sapevo che del fatto che non avrei voluto fargliene a lui poteva e doveva fregare meno di zero.
> ...


In un certo senso a te è andata meglio visto che è la tua attuale compagna, era più grosso e avevo paura di prenderle, di avergli fatto del male non dubitavo ma se fossi partito da questo presupposto ( e da altri simili) non avrei mai incontrato una donna meravigliosa. 
Vero sulle "amanti single" ....ma se una mia più o meno coetanea è single un motivo ci sarà...................


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Grazie Marietto.
> Solo una precisazione.  Non mi sono sposato perché non credo all'istituzione del matrimonio, per come è concepito in Italia ( ma non creiamo un super discorso su questo !).  Lei lo sapeva e le andava bene per ora.
> 
> Io non mi sentivo in allenamento. Anzi se fosse venuto un bimbo ne sarei stato contento. ( ma la crisi ci frenava ).


Credo che cambi poco, se non eravate all'allenamento, eravate ai primi chilometri della maratona, IMO...


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che intanto voglio è vendetta nei confronti di lui ( si, sono sciocco  e infantile ). Dopo avere per fortuna escluso cose che potrebbero crearmi guai ho quasi deciso che andrò a raccontare tutto a sua moglie.
> Non so se prima però andrò anche da lui o meno.
> 
> Perché vi scrivo tutto questo ? non lo so...non so con chi parlare...son situazioni davvero di merda. Forse un aiuto, un consiglio, un sostegno. Non so davvero...
> ...



Ciao, mi dispiace molto.

Reintroduci non volendo un'annosa questione dentro la quale ci si separa come l'acqua e l'olio. 
Personalmente non farei nessun tentativo con la tua fidanzata, la lascerei proprio andare definitivamente (so che è facile parlare quando non si è coinvolti direttamente, ma è la mia visione della tua storia). Sul vendicarti anche verso di lui andando a riferire alla moglie, non ci vedo niente di assurdo; sono perfettamente allineata a [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION], [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION], proprio della stessa identica opinione.

In realtà, come moglie tradita, seppure ho accarezzato per molto tempo l'idea di distruggere l'amante, e se mi muovo succede per davvero, alla resa dei conti non ne ho avuto il coraggio. Nonostante tutto. Fare del male ad una persona (il marito) che a momenti neanche so che faccia abbia, e anche a lei, non è stato nelle mie corde, nonostante la rabbia. Però se l'avessi fatto, o magari se lo farò un giorno, credo che sarebbe un mio diritto: non sono andata io a casa sua ad introdurmi nella sua vita e, sebbene la responsabilità maggiore stia in chi le ha aperto la porta, il fatto che si sia ficcata dentro con tutte le valige, non la esime da una bella ritorsione. Ma non per pura vendetta, ma perchè così è che funziona la vita, ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione. Se non vuoi reazioni, non agire.






Jim Cain ha detto:


> Farfalla,
> UNA cosa deve essere chiara (è stato scritto da @_Ross_ e da @_marietto_ come meglio non si poteva) :
> SE ti metti con uno/a sposata/o DEVI mettere in conto che ci possono (possono) essere delle conseguenze. E che non sei TU a poterne delimitare i confini.


Esatto.



marietto ha detto:


> Potrei risponderti che in realtà anche se lui insiste, se tua moglie non ci sta, lui non la scopa. Non è cambiato nulla rispetto alla prima volta.
> 
> Potrei anche dirti che se tua moglie è tentata di riscoparlo, forse è meglio che non ci stai più insieme.
> 
> ...



Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Esattamente, o vale per tutte le questioni o ce ne freghiamo.
> 
> Non è che per alcune cose ce ne freghiamo e per altre ci scandalizziamo...


Ma difatti a me il tradimento non scandalizza.
E' un avvenimento talmente frequente che è diventato quasi ovvio.
Non c'è film che non ne tratti: la stessa commedia all'italiana lo vedeva protagonista, con registi e interpreti d'accezione.
Basti ricordare un "Signore e signori" o "Il magnifico cornuto".
E "Il laureato"?
Il problema del tradimento è esclusivamente personale, perché mette in discussione la coppia, distrugge il patto di fiducia tra due persona, spesso comporta, se scoperto (precisazione necessaria) una separazione.
Non spetta a me fare il giustiziere di tradimenti altrui.
Il tradimento è un campanello (una torre campanaria, direi) d'allarme.
Significa che qualcosa non sta andando nella coppia esattamente come io credevo dovesse andare.
A volte è anche meglio saperlo.
Se non si hanno figli e si è giovani ci si può rifare una vita.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma difatti a me il tradimento non scandalizza.
> E' un avvenimento talmente frequente che è diventato quasi ovvio.
> Non c'è film che non ne tratti: la stessa commedia all'italiana lo vedeva protagonista, con registi e interpreti d'accezione.
> Basti ricordare un "Signore e signori" o "Il magnifico cornuto".
> ...


Non parlavo del tradimento: qui ci si scandalizza per l'eventuale reazione (anche non illegale) del tradito. O l'etica vale per questo e anche per il fatto di ronzare intorno a persone impegnate, o non vale per nessuna delle due cose. A mio parere non puoi negare una responsabilità etica in un senso ma attribuirla nell'altro...


----------



## ologramma (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> C siamo visti il giorno dopo ma senza parlare. ( anche lei ha chiesto qualche giorno perché non riusciva a parlare al momento , e io idem )
> Le ho detto di prendere le sue cose ( giusto per qualche giorno ) al momento, e lasciarmi le chiavi di  casa.
> 
> Poi C siamo rivisti domenica ( il fatto é successo mercoledi sera ) e abbiamo parlato ( quel che ho scritto ). Nel frattempo io avevo indagato su di lui... E lei é rimasta di sasso.
> ...


che la rivedi è una cosa agghiacciante , puoi per caso cambiare sede non dico lavoro perchè è già difficile trovarlo.
Se puoi mio consiglio bisogna iniziare ad ignorare la persona , perchè credo di capire che lo faceva con entrambi quindi sentimento per te zero


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, *lui lo sa di fare del male*, ma se ne frega, non è Fratel Coniglietto, dai, Danny...
> 
> Se leggi il tuo stesso esempio qualche post più sopra, mettere al corrente la moglie dell'amante può servirti a tenerlo lontano (anche se per me a quel punto non ne vale la pena) quindi la voglia di causargli danno potrebbe non esistere, è solo effetto collaterale alla mia intenzione di tenerlo al suo posto...



No, nel momento in cui la relazione è clandestina e nessuno sa che esiste, non vi è la consapevolezza di fare del male ad alcuno, perché è tutto piacevole.
Sai che ci sono dei rischi - speri minimi - che tu possa far male.
Ma rischi anche andando in macchina ogni giorno. 
Eppure nessuno si esime dal guidare perché spera sempre che non capiti nulla.
Non vi è coscienza di fare del male, questo intendo, a differenza di chi si vendica che è perfettamente consapevole degli effetti che può produrre.
Non è una differenza da poco, a livello etico.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non parlavo del tradimento: *qui ci si scandalizza* per l'eventuale reazione (anche non illegale) del tradito. O l'etica vale per questo e anche per il fatto di ronzare intorno a persone impegnate, o non vale per nessuna delle due cose. A mio parere non puoi negare una responsabilità etica in un senso ma attribuirla nell'altro...


Nessuno scandalo: è la tipica, solita reazione che da sempre contraddistingue l'umanità.
Occhio per occhio, dente per dente.
Si reagisce così, condividendo il nostro dolore col dolore altrui.
Perché credi che non ne abbia avuto desiderio anch'io?
Io l'indirizzo della (ormai ex )convivente di lui ce l'avevo, infatti.


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, nel momento in cui la relazione è clandestina e nessuno sa che esiste, non vi è la consapevolezza di fare del male ad alcuno, perché è tutto piacevole.
> Sai che ci sono dei rischi - speri minimi - che tu possa far male.
> Ma rischi anche andando in macchina ogni giorno.
> Eppure nessuno si esime dal guidare perché spera sempre che non capiti nulla.
> ...



Quindi si tiene la relazione nascosta perchè si teme di fare del male ad altri? Secondo me no, la si tiene clandestina per fare bene a se stessi in primis, hai ragione, ma soprattutto per non farsi male, che è diverso. Quindi è se stessi che si mette al primo posto e non vedo perchè se vale per chi inganna non debba valere per chi è ingannato. Se per se stesso il tradito ritiene che la cosa giusta da fare siano due chiacchiere con il corrispettivo imbrogliato, non vedo perchè no.

 Stiamo parlando della stessa partita, non ci possono essere regole diverse fra il primo e il secondo tempo.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, nel momento in cui la relazione è clandestina e nessuno sa che esiste, non vi è la consapevolezza di fare del male ad alcuno, perché è tutto piacevole.
> Sai che ci sono dei rischi - speri minimi - che tu possa far male.
> Ma rischi anche andando in macchina ogni giorno.
> Eppure nessuno si esime dal guidare perché spera sempre che non capiti nulla.
> ...


No Danny, se sei una persona adulta lo sai che stai facendo del male, non scherziamo...


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> No Danny, se sei una persona adulta lo sai che stai facendo del male, non scherziamo...


Magari non sarà il pensiero principale che guida un amante, ma che viaggi al fianco si, di sicuro.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Magari non sarà il pensiero principale che guida un amante, ma che viaggi al fianco si, di sicuro.


Magari il pensiero non ce l'hai proprio, ma la consapevolezza ce l'hai, salvo lobotomie...


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quindi si tiene la relazione nascosta perchè si teme di fare del male ad altri? Secondo me no, la si tiene clandestina per fare bene a se stessi in primis, hai ragione, ma soprattutto per non farsi male, che è diverso. Quindi è se stessi che si mette al primo posto e non vedo perchè se vale per chi inganna non debba valere per chi è ingannato. Se per se stesso il tradito ritiene che la cosa giusta da fare siano due chiacchiere con il corrispettivo imbrogliato, *non vedo perchè no*.
> 
> Stiamo parlando della stessa partita, non ci possono essere regole diverse fra il primo e il secondo tempo.


Per non mettermi sullo stesso piano di chi mi ha tradito.
Perché se io reputo sbagliato l'essere tradito, allo stesso tempo reputo sbagliato far del male a chi non mi ha tradito.
Non è una partita in cui qualcuno vince e qualcuno perde.
E' il momento in cui i miei valori possono dimostrare la loro forza.
Pe me la vendetta è qualcosa di orribile.


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ciao, mi dispiace molto.
> 
> Reintroduci non volendo un'annosa questione dentro la quale ci si separa come l'acqua e l'olio.
> Personalmente non farei nessun tentativo con la tua fidanzata, la lascerei proprio andare definitivamente (so che è facile parlare quando non si è coinvolti direttamente, ma è la mia visione della tua storia). Sul vendicarti anche verso di lui andando a riferire alla moglie, non ci vedo niente di assurdo; sono perfettamente allineata a @_Jim Cain_, @_Ross_ e @_marietto_, proprio della stessa identica opinione.
> ...


Scusate ma io non capisco : che "azione" avrebbe fatto contro di te il/la compagna dell'amante ?? la sua colpa è non aver tenuto il guinzaglio abbastanza corto ??

No spiegatemi sta cosa : per vendicarmi dell'amante di mia moglie ho il "diritto" di rovinare la vita a sua moglie ?? 

Ripeto, non capisco ... ma è probabilmente un limite mio !!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusate ma io non capisco : che "azione" avrebbe fatto contro di te il/la compagna dell'amante ?? la sua colpa è non aver tenuto il guinzaglio abbastanza corto ??
> 
> No spiegatemi sta cosa : per vendicarmi dell'amante di mia moglie h*o il "diritto" di rovinare la vita a sua moglie* ??
> 
> Ripeto, non capisco ... ma è probabilmente un limite mio !!


come se questo non vuol dire fare volutamente del male a qualcuno che non ha colpa.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per non mettermi sullo stesso piano di chi mi ha tradito.
> Perché se io reputo sbagliato l'essere tradito, allo stesso tempo reputo sbagliato far del male a chi non mi ha tradito.
> Non è una partita in cui qualcuno vince e qualcuno perde.
> E' il momento in cui i miei valori possono dimostrare la loro forza.
> Pe me la vendetta è qualcosa di orribile.


Questa è già una cosa più accettabile. 
Non si difende un'inesistente maggior diritto morale, ma si esprime un'opinione.

Così ha senso. Purchè si tenga presente che è un'opinione tua... 

Per altri la vendetta potrebbe non essere un concetto cosi orribile.

In altre occasioni, può anche non essere vendetta ma una precisa strategia, come tu stesso hai rilevato in precedenza, e anche li non sono moralmente più reprensibile di chi è andato a letto con persone impegnate (attenzione, non ho detto che lo sono meno, ho detto che non lo sono di più, è molto diverso).


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusate ma io non capisco : che "azione" avrebbe fatto contro di te il/la compagna dell'amante ?? la sua colpa è non aver tenuto il guinzaglio abbastanza corto ??
> 
> No spiegatemi sta cosa : per vendicarmi dell'amante di mia moglie ho il "diritto" di rovinare la vita a sua moglie ??
> 
> Ripeto, non capisco ... ma è probabilmente un limite mio !!


Ma a te chi te l'ha detto che le rovini la vita?

Magari ha un'età tale da potersene rifare una, mentre tacendo scoprirà di essere sposata con una testa di cazzo quando magari le sue possibilità sono molto ridotte...

Questo èil classico argomento-alibi...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma a te chi te l'ha detto che le rovini la vita?
> 
> Magari ha un'età tale da potersene rifare una, mentre tacendo scoprirà di essere sposata con una testa di cazzo quando magari le sue possibilità sono molto ridotte...
> 
> Questo èil classico argomento-alibi...


Però [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] non facciamo passare una vendetta per un atto caritatevole dai....


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per non mettermi sullo stesso piano di chi mi ha tradito.
> Perché se io reputo sbagliato l'essere tradito, allo stesso tempo reputo sbagliato far del male a chi non mi ha tradito.
> Non è una partita in cui qualcuno vince e qualcuno perde.
> E' il momento in cui i miei valori possono dimostrare la loro forza.
> Pe me la vendetta è qualcosa di orribile.



Danny, io non mi sono messa sullo stesso piano dell'amante anzi,  lei mi ha vista volare come un puntino sulla sua testa, però non ritengo che giocare con gli stessi strumenti di chi dentro il gioco mi ci ha trascinata con la violenza, sia sbagliato. Per me si può scegliere con la stessa dignità di volare alto o di scoperchiare tutte le carte. Ognuno poi opta per ciò che è meglio per sè, a parità di decoro.

Se una delle mogli dei due che abbi come amanti fosse venuta dal mio ex marito e gli avesse raccontato tutto, io avrei taciuto, non mi sarei mai sognata di dirle di non infilarsi nella mia vita, visto che io per prima in qualche modo ero entrata nella sua. E il mio ex avrebbe avuto tutto il diritto di sapere ciò che io tacevo consapevolmente per il mio bene, non per il suo. Magari il suo, e quello di chiunque sia tradito, era proprio sapere con che razza di donna vivesse, chissà. Si può obiettare che non spetta ad un estraneo aprire gli occhi a chi non sa, ma se non l'altro tradito, chi? Visto che il coniuge, l'unico ad avere obbllighi di sincerità, non lo fa..



kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusate ma io non capisco : che "azione" avrebbe fatto contro di te il/la compagna dell'amante ?? la sua colpa è non aver tenuto il guinzaglio abbastanza corto ??
> 
> No spiegatemi sta cosa : per vendicarmi dell'amante di mia moglie ho il "diritto" di rovinare la vita a sua moglie ??
> 
> Ripeto, non capisco ... ma è probabilmente un limite mio !!


La vita alla moglie non gliela rovina chi le racconta di che pasta è fatto il marito, ma il marito stesso che la cornifica. Mi pare ovvio.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però @_marietto_ non facciamo passare una vendetta per un atto caritatevole dai....


No, no, è  molto chiaro che lo fai per te.

Ma prima veniva fatto passare come atto caritatevole un silenzio che in realtà non è tale, ma serve solo per pararsi il culo...


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma a te chi te l'ha detto che le rovini la vita?
> 
> Magari ha un'età tale da potersene rifare una, mentre tacendo scoprirà di essere sposata con una testa di cazzo quando magari le sue possibilità sono molto ridotte...
> 
> Questo è il classico argomento-alibi...


E che diritto "divino" hai tu per ergerti a giudice e carnefice allo stesso tempo ?? 

che ne sai di quello che lei/lui vuole o non vuole ?? 
che ne sai di cosa magari ha fatto lei/lui per essere tradita/o ??
cosa hai fatto tu per essere tradito/tradita ??

Troppe domande a cui nessuno può rispondere con certezza assoluta ... e se c'è un "ragionevole dubbio" non può esserci condanna e tanto meno pena


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Danny, io non mi sono messa sullo stesso piano dell'amante anzi, mi lei ha vista volare come un puntino sulla sua testa, però non ritengo che giocare con gli stessi strumenti di chi dentro il gioco mi ci ha trascinata con la violenza, sia sbagliato. Per me si può scegliere con la stessa dignità di volare alto o di scoperchiare tutte le carte. Ognuno poi sceglie ciò è meglio per sè, a parità di decoro.
> 
> Se una delle mogli dei due che abbi come amanti fosse venuta dal mio ex marito e gli avesse raccontato tutto, io avrei taciuto, non mi sarei mai sognata di dirle di non infilarsi nella mia vita, visto che io per prima in qualche modo ero entrata nella sua. E il mio ex avrebbe avuto tutto il diritto di sapere ciò che io tacevo consapevolmente per il mio bene, non per il suo. Magari il suo, e quello di chiunque sia tradito, era proprio sapere con che donna vivesse, chissà. Si può obiettare che non spetta ad un estraneo aprire gli occhi a chi non sa, ma se non l'altro tradito, chi? Visto che il coniuge, l'unico ad avere obbllighi di sincerità, non lo fa?
> 
> ...


E' un giudizio su una coppia che non si può conoscere.
Magari lei a sua volta ha un amante, oppure sta insieme ancora al marito per abitudine e tranquillità, ma non fa più sesso con lui da anni, chi può dirlo?
Non sono problemi che ci riguardano, non possiamo risolverli: andando a parlare dei nostri, costringiamo qualcun altro a dover gestire una situazione che magari non ha alcuna intenzione di voler gestire.
Non è una buona idea condividere il nostro dolore con chi ci è sconosciuto.
Pensiamo ad affrontarlo con chi è vicino a noi e ci ha tradito.
Ragioniamo su quello.


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E che diritto "divino" hai tu per ergerti a giudice e carnefice allo stesso tempo ??
> 
> che ne sai di quello che lei/lui vuole o non vuole ??
> che ne sai di cosa magari ha fatto lei/lui per essere tradita/o ??
> ...



Alt. Qui non si tratta di fare qualcosa per chicchessia, ma per se stessi, qualcosa che faccia bene a se stessi. Una specie di rivalsa, mai successo a nessuno di averne bisogno? Mai sentito di averne diritto dopo un torto subito? Sembrate angeli scesi in terra, beati voi.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E che diritto "divino" hai tu per ergerti a giudice e carnefice allo stesso tempo ??
> 
> che ne sai di quello che lei/lui vuole o non vuole ??
> che ne sai di cosa magari ha fatto lei/lui per essere tradita/o ??
> ...


Nessuno. Esattamente come l'amante, il tradito fa quello che considera opportuno. E, esattamente come l'amante, se ne frega del resto.

Ti ho solo dimostrato che il tuo era un non-argomento.
Tu chi sei per dire ch lei/lui non vorrebbe sapere? Nessuno, anche tu.

Se la famiglia era così importante per lui, magari era una buona idea non scopazzare in giro, non credi?


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' un giudizio su una coppia che non si può conoscere.
> Magari lei a sua volta ha un amante, oppure sta insieme ancora al marito per abitudine e tranquillità, ma non fa più sesso con lui da anni, chi può dirlo?
> Non sono problemi che ci riguardano, non possiamo risolverli: andando a parlare dei nostri, costringiamo qualcun altro a dover gestire una situazione che magari non ha alcuna intenzione di voler gestire.
> Non è una buona idea condividere il nostro dolore con chi ci è sconosciuto.
> ...


Se qualcun altro non ha intenzione di dover gestire una situazione che gli fa comodo così com'è, non gli arrecheremo nessun danno aprendogli ulteriormente gli occhi, ma magari facciamo un favore a noi stessi. Magari ci sentiamo meno idioti a non  aver intuito, magari ci consolianmo con un'azione, con l'agito. Che a stare fermi a prendere pugni in faccia e poi volare pure alto si rischia pure di passare per ebete ai propri stessi occhi. Almeno così mi sento io certe volte.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Danny, io non mi sono messa sullo stesso piano dell'amante anzi,  lei mi ha vista volare come un puntino sulla sua testa, però non ritengo che giocare con gli stessi strumenti di chi dentro il gioco mi ci ha trascinata con la violenza, sia sbagliato. Per me si può scegliere con la stessa dignità di volare alto o di scoperchiare tutte le carte. Ognuno poi opta per ciò che è meglio per sè, a parità di decoro.
> 
> Se una delle mogli dei due che abbi come amanti fosse venuta dal mio ex marito e gli avesse raccontato tutto, io avrei taciuto, non mi sarei mai sognata di dirle di non infilarsi nella mia vita, visto che io per prima in qualche modo ero entrata nella sua. E il mio ex avrebbe avuto tutto il diritto di sapere ciò che io tacevo consapevolmente per il mio bene, non per il suo. Magari il suo, e quello di chiunque sia tradito, era proprio sapere con che razza di donna vivesse, chissà. Si può obiettare che non spetta ad un estraneo aprire gli occhi a chi non sa, ma se non l'altro tradito, chi? Visto che il coniuge, l'unico ad avere obbllighi di sincerità, non lo fa..
> 
> ...


Se lo scopre
Se no gliela rovini tu che glielo dici


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lo scopre
> Se no gliela rovini tu che glielo dici


Quindi la tua filosofia è "cornuti e contenti"? 

Fantastico.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Alt. Qui non si tratta di fare qualcosa per chicchessia, ma per se stessi, qualcosa che faccia bene a se stessi. Una specie di rivalsa, mai successo a nessuno di averne bisogno? Mai sentito di averne diritto dopo un torto subito? Sembrate angeli scesi in terra, beati voi.


Però questo discorso ci sta ancora ancora se te la prendi con l'amante
La moglie non ha fatto alcun torto per rovinarle la vita
Questo è proprio secondo me cattiveria verso chi assolutamente non ci ha fatto nulla


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quindi la tua filosofia è "cornuti e contenti"?
> 
> Fantastico.


no ma io non applico la mia filosofia ad altri
E non mi prendo la briga di decidere cosa sia meglio per lei


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2016)

io distinguerei tra chi compie un atto per se stesso, es. andare a letto con la moglie di un altro che indirettamente ( su questo si può discutere) provoca dolore al coniuge inconsapevole, da chi fa qualcosa deliberatamente per creare dolore, può essere la vendetta menando l'amante o spifferando alla/al consorte


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Questa è già una cosa più accettabile.
> Non si difende un'inesistente maggior diritto morale, ma si esprime un'opinione.
> 
> Così ha senso. Purchè si tenga presente che è un'opinione tua...
> ...


Personalmente considero questo un atteggiamento ... mafioso.
questo tipo di vendetta, che colpisce dei terzi innocenti, per colpire il "colpevole" è tipica della mafie ...

in fine dei conti, nel principio, non c'è poi così tanta differenza ...


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Alt. Qui non si tratta di fare qualcosa per chicchessia, ma per se stessi, qualcosa che faccia bene a se stessi. Una specie di rivalsa, mai successo a nessuno di averne bisogno? Mai sentito di averne diritto dopo un torto subito? Sembrate angeli scesi in terra, beati voi.


Fare qualcosa per se stessi è al limite lasciare la donna che non ci ama più. Il resto è solo sfogo di un rancore verso bersagli che non costruiscono nulla per noi. Energie sprecate.


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però questo discorso ci sta ancora ancora se te la prendi con l'amante
> La moglie non ha fatto alcun torto per rovinarle la vita
> Questo è proprio secondo me cattiveria verso chi assolutamente non ci ha fatto nulla


Quindi fare del male a chi ci ha fatto qualcosa è lecito, mentre a chi neanche sa che esistiamo, no? Giusto?

Allora l'amante ci ha fatto del male, mi pare acclarato, dunque lui/lei possiamo massacrarlo, ma il coniuge lo lasciamo beota nella sua bolla ignara e felice (ammesso che sia così). La moglie è la moglie, il corrispettivo tradito, non una a casaccio pescata al mercato. Tradita e ingannata quanto l'altro, dunque facente parte della faccenda tal quale, con lo stesso peso. 
Il tuo punto di vista è quanto di più lontano sulla questione esista da me.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Personalmente considero questo un atteggiamento ... mafioso.
> questo tipo di vendetta, che colpisce dei terzi innocenti, per colpire il "colpevole" è tipica della mafie ...
> 
> in fine dei conti, nel principio, non c'è poi così tanta differenza ...


1. Veramente è mafioso il concetto che se si mantiene l'omertà è come se non fosse successo nulla.

2. Quando l'amante scopa la persona sposata colpisce gli innocenti della mia famiglia, ma questo va bene?
Se io lo sputtano, invece no? Ma che cazzo di concetto è?

3. Chi ha messo di mezzo la famiglia dell'amante è lui stesso medesimo quando è andato a scopare in giro. Il concetto che è colpa di chi lo dice è come dire che il politico corrotto non è colpevole di aver preso la mazzetta, la colpa è di chi ha dato la notizia sul giornale...


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> io distinguerei tra chi compie un atto per se stesso, es. andare a letto con la moglie di un altro che indirettamente ( su questo si può discutere) provoca dolore al coniuge inconsapevole, da chi fa qualcosa deliberatamente per creare dolore, può essere la vendetta menando l'amante o spifferando alla/al consorte


Esatto. Non penso che mia moglie mi abbia tradito per farmi del male. Lo ha fatto perché il tipo le piaceva e sentiva la voglia di avere una storia con lui. Voglia ricambiata. Se non avessi scoperto tutto ognuno di noi sarebbe stato più felice. Me compreso, che avrei avuto al fianco una donna contenta inconsapevole dei motivi della sua gioia. Meglio non sapere, in certi casi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quindi fare del male a chi ci ha fatto qualcosa è lecito, mentre a chi neanche sa che esistiamo, no? Giusto?
> 
> Allora l'amante ci ha fatto del male, mi pare acclarato, dunque lui/lei possiamo massacrarlo, ma il coniuge lo lasciamo beota nella sua bolla ignara e felice (ammesso che sia così). La moglie è la moglie, il corrispettivo tradito, non una a casaccio pescata al mercato. Tradita e ingannata quanto l'altro, dunque facente parte della faccenda tal quale, con lo stesso peso.
> Il tuo punto di vista è quanto di più lontano sulla questione esista da me.


allora io sono dell'idea che l'eventuale amante di mio marito a me non ha fatto nulla
Ha scopato con un uomo che voleva scoparsela e viceversa
Quindi sono assolutamente per lasciarla fuori dalla mia vita
Diciamo che il male minore che posso anche capire ma non condividere è incazzarsi con lei. Andare dal coniuge che non ci ha davvero fatto nulla lo trovo un atto meschino
Cioè ci incazziamo con l'amante che ci ha fatto del male pur non conoscendoci e poi noi agiamo allo stesso modo
roviniamo una famiglia per vendetta? Per me inconcepibile


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> no ma io non applico la mia filosofia ad altri
> E non mi prendo la briga di decidere cosa sia meglio per lei


Ma difatti non lo si fa per arrogarsi un diritto su uno sconosciuto, ma per se stessi. Lo stiamo dicendo da tre ore.
Che poi ci vada di mezzo la vita di qualcun altro doveva pensarci chi di quella vita fa parte e l'ha costruita insieme. Non uno sconosciuto.

Metti me. Io ho parato il culo all'amante e la sua vita è bella in piedi probabilmente molto più fastosa e allegra della mia, col marito ignaro e felice. Se gli avessi raccontato che la moglie il venerdi sera trombava nel motel dietro casa con un mezzo sconosciuto raccattato in un forum, magari sarebbe meno felice ma contento di vivere nella verità e non in una costante menzogna. Tutto può essere ma non lo sappiamo. Io so che PER ME è stato meglio non rimestare ancora nella merda, ma per altri, o anche per me stessa in altre circostanze, potrebbe essere addirittura salvifico muovermi diversamente. Rivendico il diritto, in una situazione del genere, di muoversi come si ritiene opportuno, in tutta legalità s'intende.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Fare qualcosa per se stessi è al limite lasciare la donna che non ci ama più. Il resto è solo sfogo di un rancore verso bersagli che non costruiscono nulla per noi. Energie sprecate.


quoto


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Danny, io non mi sono messa sullo stesso piano dell'amante anzi,  lei mi ha vista volare come un puntino sulla sua testa, però non ritengo che giocare con gli stessi strumenti di chi dentro il gioco mi ci ha trascinata con la violenza, sia sbagliato. Per me si può scegliere con la stessa dignità di volare alto o di scoperchiare tutte le carte. Ognuno poi opta per ciò che è meglio per sè, a parità di decoro.
> 
> Se una delle mogli dei due che abbi come amanti fosse venuta dal mio ex marito e gli avesse raccontato tutto, io avrei taciuto, non mi sarei mai sognata di dirle di non infilarsi nella mia vita, visto che io per prima in qualche modo ero entrata nella sua. E il mio ex avrebbe avuto tutto il diritto di sapere ciò che io tacevo consapevolmente per il mio bene, non per il suo. Magari il suo, e quello di chiunque sia tradito, era proprio sapere con che razza di donna vivesse, chissà. *Si può obiettare che non spetta ad un estraneo aprire gli occhi a chi non sa, ma se non l'altro tradito, chi? Visto che il coniuge, l'unico ad avere obbllighi di sincerità, non lo fa..*
> 
> ...


Io di ovvio non ci vedo proprio niente. 
Per quello che ne sappiamo magari alla moglie la "pasta" di cui è fatto il marito piace così com'è ... oppure la pasta della moglie è ancora peggiore ... oppure no ... 
Che ne sappiamo noi per poterci permettere di entrare nella vita di una persona che non ha avuto nulla a che fare con noi ??


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma difatti non lo si fa per arrogarsi un diritto su uno sconosciuto, ma per se stessi. Lo stiamo dicendo da tre ore.
> *Che poi ci vada di mezzo la vita di qualcun altro doveva pensarci chi di quella vita fa parte *e l'ha costruita insieme. Non uno sconosciuto.
> 
> Metti me. Io ho parato il culo all'amante e la sua vita è bella in piedi probabilmente molto più fastosa e allegra della mia, col marito ignaro e felice. Se gli avessi raccontato che la moglie il venerdi sera trombava nel motel dietro casa con un mezzo sconosciuto raccattato in un forum, magari sarebbe meno felice ma contento di vivere nella verità e non in una costante menzogna. Tutto può essere ma non lo sappiamo. Io so che PER ME è stato meglio non rimestare ancora nella merda, ma per altri, o anche per me stessa in altre circostanze, potrebbe essere addirittura salvifico muovermi diversamente. Rivendico il diritto, in una situazione del genere, di muoversi come si ritiene opportuno, in tutta legalità s'intende.


Ripeto non faccio del male a qualcuno per farla pagare a qualcun altro
Non ho detto sia giusto così. Io sono fatta così


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io di ovvio non ci vedo proprio niente.
> Per quello che ne sappiamo magari alla moglie la "pasta" di cui è fatto il marito piace così com'è ... oppure la pasta della moglie è ancora peggiore ... oppure no ...
> Che ne sappiamo noi per poterci permettere di entrare nella vita di una persona che non ha avuto nulla a che fare con noi ??


O parlo io o parli tu, sembra che ci copiamo


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> allora io sono dell'idea che l'eventuale amante di mio marito a me non ha fatto nulla
> Ha scopato con un uomo che voleva scoparsela e viceversa
> Quindi sono assolutamente per lasciarla fuori dalla mia vita
> Diciamo che il male minore che posso anche capire ma non condividere è incazzarsi con lei. Andare dal coniuge che non ci ha davvero fatto nulla lo trovo un atto meschino
> ...


Idem. Anche perché chi sono io per denunciare alla moglie il marito fedifrago? Sono uno che vuole vendicarsi, non un amico che vuole avvisarla di quanto sta accadendo. Non mi comporto così per bontà o generosità.


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. Veramente è mafioso il concetto che se si mantiene l'omertà è come se non fosse successo nulla.


E' mafioso il concetto di "vendetta trasversale" ... è mafioso rapire, uccidere e sciogliere nell'acido il figlio del pentito rinchiuso in carcere e "protetto" dallo stato ...  



marietto ha detto:


> 2. Quando l'amante scopa la persona sposata colpisce gli innocenti della mia famiglia, ma questo va bene?
> Se io lo sputtano, invece no? Ma che cazzo di concetto è?


qui non si tratta di "sputtanare" il traditore, ma di entrare nella vita privata di una persona di cui non sappiamo nulla se non che è la/il compagna/o del traditore ... 



marietto ha detto:


> 3. Chi ha messo di mezzo la famiglia dell'amante è lui stesso medesimo quando è andato a scopare in giro. Il concetto che è colpa di chi lo dice è come dire che il politico corrotto non è colpevole di aver preso la mazzetta, la colpa è di chi ha dato la notizia sul giornale...


scusa ma questo esempio non calza proprio ... qui non si tratta di "diritto di cronaca" per il bene comune ma piuttosto di "delazione" pro domo mea ...


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> O parlo io o parli tu, sembra che ci copiamo


allora mi taccio ...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> allora mi taccio ...


no no taccio io....tu ti esprimi meglio


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. Veramente è mafioso il concetto che se si mantiene l'omertà è come se non fosse successo nulla.
> 
> *2. Quando l'amante scopa la persona sposata colpisce gli innocenti della mia famiglia, ma questo va bene?
> Se io lo sputtano, invece no? Ma che cazzo di concetto è?
> ...



Perfettissimo.



danny ha detto:


> Esatto. Non penso che mia moglie mi abbia tradito per farmi del male. Lo ha fatto perché il tipo le piaceva e sentiva la voglia di avere una storia con lui. Voglia ricambiata. Se non avessi scoperto tutto ognuno di noi sarebbe stato più felice. Me compreso, che avrei avuto al fianco una donna contenta inconsapevole dei motivi della sua gioia. Meglio non sapere, in certi casi.



Guarda danny, io invece benedico ogni giorno il momento in cui ho aperto quel cavolo di telefono e ho letto. Perchè di vivere cogliona e felice proprio non so che farmene. Mille volte meglio le centinaia di notti passate insonni, i piatti tirati, le scatole di lenticchie in faccia, le porte sbattute fino a far tremare l'attico, le guidate notturne perdendosi nelle campagne piangendo tutte le lacrime del mondo... Meglio tutto questo dolore pur di essere nella verità che baci sporchi delle labbra di un'altra e carezze da polpastrelli digitanti amore non per me. Non saprei che farmene di un uomo felice di avere un'altra a sollazzarlo. Piuttosto me ne sto da sola tutta la vita.



farfalla ha detto:


> allora io sono dell'idea che l'eventuale amante di mio marito a me non ha fatto nulla
> Ha scopato con un uomo che voleva scoparsela e viceversa
> Quindi sono assolutamente per lasciarla fuori dalla mia vita
> Diciamo che il male minore che posso anche capire ma non condividere è incazzarsi con lei. Andare dal coniuge che non ci ha davvero fatto nulla lo trovo un atto meschino
> ...



Non agiamo allo stesso modo. Noi ce ne stavamo belli belli nella nostra cuccia ma siamo stati tirati fuori dalla puzza che regnava. E se per respirare abbiamo bisogno di diffondere e spandere quel marcio altrove, ben venga; ci dobbiamo pur salvare in qualche modo, ti pare? O il medico dell'etica ha ordinato che si deve subire, soffrire, non fare male, accogliere e rispettare perchè siamo esseri superiori? 

Vabbè, tu sei superiore, ma sarai una perla rara. 



kikko64 ha detto:


> Io di ovvio non ci vedo proprio niente.
> Per quello che ne sappiamo magari alla moglie la "pasta" di cui è fatto il marito piace così com'è ... oppure la pasta della moglie è ancora peggiore ... oppure no ...
> Che ne sappiamo noi per poterci permettere di entrare nella vita di una persona che non ha avuto nulla a che fare con noi ??


Scusa, e che ne sapeva l'amante di che pasta è fatto il coniuge? Se un tradimento ci avrebbe distrutti oppure ci avrebbe magari fatto piacere? Ribaltiamo pari pari il tuo discorso. E se la moglie tradita fosse una persona molto debole con manie suicide che magari appurato il fattaccio si lascia andare fino alla morte? Non mi pare che chicchessia si sia fatto scrupolo del danno che si può arrecare magari con anni di storia clandestina. Tra l'altro l'azione di andare a parlare con l'altro tradito è una sola, mentre una storia è fatta di mille azioni quotidiane che a saperle una per una ferirebbero a morte un coniuge innamorato.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Quindi, ricapitolando:

- un tizio sposato con prole, scopa ripetutamente una madre di quattro figli, alla lunga portando alla distruzione del di lei nucleo famigliare; ora è ovvio che la colpa è di lei, ma lui è compartecipe.
- il marito della signora avvisa l'altra sposa tradita e la cosa porta alla distruzione del di lui nucleo famigliare.
- com'è possibile che la responsabilità di questo sia solo del marito che ha svelato l'arcano. Il tizio sposato era solo un povero cerbiatto intrappolato dai fari della macchina?
Ma per favore.....




danny ha detto:


> Idem. Anche perché chi sono io per denunciare alla moglie il marito fedifrago? Sono uno che vuole vendicarsi, non un amico che vuole avvisarla di quanto sta accadendo. Non mi comporto così per bontà o generosità.


Chiaro che non lo faccio per bontà, ma a leggerti qui sembrerebbe cosa da non fare comunque...



danny ha detto:


> Se mia moglie mi tradisce, me la prendo con lei, solo con lei.
> L'amante compresa la cosa si defila, al limite si scusa se mi incontra, ma sparisce dalla mia vita.
> Se non lo fa, e continua a insistere per scoparsi mia moglie, allora  userò tutti gli strumenti a mia disposizione per rompergli le  palle.


Quindi mi viene da chiederti, cosa intendevi con questa frase?
Se ho le giuste motivazioni, quindi, diventa lecito avvisare la tradita?

Chi decide se le motivazioni sono giuste, tu? altri?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non agiamo allo stesso modo. Noi ce ne stavamo belli belli nella nostra cuccia ma siamo stati tirati fuori dalla puzza che regnava. E se per respirare abbiamo bisogno di diffondere e spandere quel marcio altrove, ben venga; ci dobbiamo pur salvare in qualche modo, ti pare? O il medico dell'etica ha ordinato che si deve subire, soffrire, non fare male, accogliere e rispettare perchè siamo esseri superiori?
> 
> Vabbè, tu sei superiore, ma sarai una perla rara.


ma che superiore?
io non ce la farei
Tu non riusciresti a tradire come ho fatto io magari, io non riuscirei a rovinare una famiglia. Mi sentirei peggio
Non credo esista una regola


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E' mafioso il concetto di "vendetta trasversale" ... è mafioso rapire, uccidere e sciogliere nell'acido il figlio del pentito rinchiuso in carcere e "protetto" dallo stato ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La vendetta è diretta ed è molto più mafiosa l'omertà- E comunque certi termini, e certi paragoni (sciogliere nell'acido???) tientili per te, grazie.

Quando lui scopa una persona impegnata entra nella vita privata di quella famiglia, questa è una cazzata.

Quando le sue malefatte coinvolgono altri non consenzienti, me e la mia famiglia, delazione un accidente.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> La vendetta è diretta ed è molto più mafiosa l'omertà- E comunque certi termini, e certi paragoni (sciogliere nell'acido???) tientili per te, grazie.
> 
> Quando lui scopa una persona impegnata entra nella vita privata di quella famiglia, questa è una cazzata.
> 
> Quando le sue malefatte coinvolgono altri non consenzienti, me e la mia famiglia, delazione un accidente.


Ma non è diretta
colpisce un innocente
L'esempio di Kikko sul figlio del pentito è estremo ma calza. Per vendicarti di lui colpisci qualcuno vicino a lui


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi, ricapitolando:
> 
> - un tizio sposato con prole, scopa ripetutamente una madre di quattro figli, alla lunga portando alla distruzione del di lei nucleo famigliare; ora è ovvio che la colpa è di lei, ma lui è compartecipe.
> - il marito della signora avvisa l'altra sposa tradita e la cosa porta alla distruzione del di lui nucleo famigliare.
> ...


Nel mio caso lui voleva che mia moglie si separasse da me per sposarla (lui conviveva ma era in crisi). E consapevole dei sentimenti che lei aveva verso di lui ha fatto di tutto per creare casino. Si è messo in mezzo tra me e lei, non ha accettato di godere di una storia parallela.  Questa è la differenza. Non era un amante e basta. Non se ne stava al suo posto. A un certo punto ha posto un aut-aut a mia moglie. O lui o me. Ora è sposato con un'altra. Una terza donna. Molte cose le ho sapute dopo che erano successe, ovviamente. Nel mio caso correre dalla convivente sarebbe stato inutile. Lui voleva sbarazzarsi di lei.


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma che superiore?
> io non ce la farei
> Tu non riusciresti a tradire come ho fatto io magari, io non riuscirei a rovinare una famiglia. Mi sentirei peggio
> Non credo esista una regola


N'ata vota. Tu amante o tu con-tradito non rovini nessuna famiglia. Non ne hai il potere. Gli unici ad averlo sono quelli che quella famiglia l'hanno costruita e che dovrebbero difenderla. Bada bene che potrebbero preservarla anche al cospetto di una spifferata, non è detto succeda un pandemonio o che si vada a finire ai pazzi necessariamente. Ogni nucleo ha il suo equilibrio.


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è diretta
> colpisce un innocente
> L'esempio di Kikko sul figlio del pentito è estremo ma calza. Per vendicarti di lui colpisci qualcuno vicino a lui



L'innocente è già stato colpito. Solo che non lo sa, è questo il punto che ci sta sfuggendo.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è diretta
> colpisce un innocente
> L'esempio di Kikko sul figlio del pentito è estremo ma calza. Per vendicarti di lui colpisci qualcuno vicino a lui


Non è vero, io colpisco lui, come lui ha colpito me. Le vittime (sempre che vittime siano, il che è tutto da dimostrare) collaterali non sono un mio problema come io e i mei figli non lo eravamo per lui.

No, Farfalla, in un ambito di tradimenti tirare fuori morti sciolti nell'acido, non calza proprio per niente. E' disgustoso e fuori luogo...


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> N'ata vota. Tu amante o tu con-tradito non rovini nessuna famiglia. Non ne hai il potere. Gli unici ad averlo sono quelli che quella famiglia l'hanno costruita e che dovrebbero difenderla. Bada bene che potrebbero preservarla anche al cospetto di una spifferata, non è detto succeda un pandemonio o che si vada a finire ai pazzi necessariamente. Ogni nucleo ha il suo equilibrio.


Guarda, l'avere scoperto tutto non rovina solo le famiglie ma anche le persone. Non entro nei particolari ma si sta meglio a vivere nell'illusione che nella verità. Come tanti, eh.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'innocente è già stato colpito. Solo che non lo sa, è questo il punto che ci sta sfuggendo.


Se non lo sa se nn se ne è accorto non è stato colpito. Conosco cornuti inconsapevoli che vivono sereni e felici. E io sono ben lieto di lasciarli inconsapevoli il più a lungo possibile. Anni di sofferenza risparmiata.


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda, l'avere scoperto tutto non rovina solo le famiglie ma anche le persone. Non entro nei particolari ma si sta meglio a vivere nell'illusione che nella verità. Come tanti, eh.


A poter scegliere, opto per la verità a qualsiasi costo. Poi magari vive meglio uno che preferisce l'illusione; può essere.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso lui voleva che mia moglie si separasse da me per sposarla (lui conviveva ma era in crisi). E consapevole dei sentimenti che lei aveva verso di lui ha fatto di tutto per creare casino. Si è messo in mezzo tra me e lei, non ha accettato di godere di una storia parallela.  Questa è la differenza. Non era un amante e basta. Non se ne stava al suo posto. A un certo punto ha posto un aut-aut a mia moglie. O lui o me. Ora è sposato con un'altra. Una terza donna. Molte cose le ho sapute dopo che erano successe, ovviamente. Nel mio caso correre dalla convivente sarebbe stato inutile. Lui voleva sbarazzarsi di lei.


Però, utile o meno, non rispondi alla mia domanda.

Tu hai scritto che se lo reputavi necessario lo avresti fatto...

Perchè ritiene che sarebbe diventata accettabile una conseguenza che poi hai dato come eticamente inaccettabile?


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non è vero, io colpisco lui, come lui ha colpito me. Le vittime (sempre che vittime siano, il che è tutto da dimostrare) collaterali non sono un mio problema come io e i mei figli non lo eravamo per lui.
> 
> No, Farfalla, in un ambito di tradimenti tirare fuori morti sciolti nell'acido, non calza proprio per niente. E' disgustoso e fuori luogo...


Se vuoi colpire lui, menalo. Da uoml a uomo come era uso un tempo. E la si finisce lì. Ma lascia stare moglie e figli.


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> ... omissis
> 
> *Scusa, e che ne sapeva l'amante di che pasta è fatto il coniuge? Se un tradimento ci avrebbe distrutti oppure ci avrebbe magari fatto piacere? Ribaltiamo pari pari il tuo discorso. E se la moglie tradita fosse una persona molto debole con manie suicide che magari appurato il fattaccio si lascia andare fino alla morte*? Non mi pare che chicchessia si sia fatto scrupolo del danno che si può arrecare magari con anni di storia clandestina. Tra l'altro l'azione di andare a parlare con l'altro tradito è una sola, mentre una storia è fatta di mille azioni quotidiane che a saperle una per una ferirebbero a morte un coniuge innamorato.


Sono proprio queste incertezze ... questi dubbi ... queste insicurezze sulla reazione che la persona "innocente" potrebbe avere di fronte alla _*nostra*_ "verità" che dovrebbero fermaci ... esattamente queste sono le cose che hanno fermato me ... 

E giusto per sdrammatizzare l'argomento: se mia moglie fosse andata a raccontare tutto al compagno della mia amante, convinta potersi vendicare e di rovinarle la vita, si sarebbe sentita rispondere "Embè ... che problema c'è ... lo so benissimo che la mia compagna scopa con tuo marito ... mi sa che sta cosa è più un problema tuo che mio ..."


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Però, utile o meno, non rispondi alla mia domanda.
> 
> Tu hai scritto che se lo reputavi necessario lo avresti fatto...
> 
> Perchè ritiene che sarebbe diventata accettabile una conseguenza che poi hai dato come eticamente inaccettabile?


Per egoismo mio. Per difendere me stesso. Accettabile per questo.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se vuoi colpire lui, menalo. E la si finisce lì. Ma lascia stare moglie e figli.


Ma moglie e figli li ha messi sulla graticola lui quando è andato a scopare in giro. Voi uccidete il messaggero e ve ne fregate di chi ha mandato il messaggio...


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A poter scegliere, opto per la verità a qualsiasi costo. Poi magari vive meglio uno che preferisce l'illusione; può essere.


Senza magari.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per egoismo mio. Per difendere me stesso. Accettabile per questo.


Quindi non è una questione di etica superiore, è solo una questione di motivazioni, che ognuno valuterà secondo la propria sensibilità.

E' qui che volevo arrivare...


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi non è una questione di etica superiore, è solo una questione di motivazioni, che ognuno valuterà secondo la propria sensibilità.
> 
> E' qui che volevo arrivare...


L'etica non sempre la si applica "a caldo". Difatti qui stiamo ragionando, cosa che non capita in certi momenti. L'istinto di fare delazione e vendicarmi l'ho avuto. Certo.


----------



## kikko64 (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se vuoi colpire lui, menalo. Da uoml a uomo come era uso un tempo. E la si finisce lì. Ma lascia stare moglie e figli.


per principio sono contro la violenza fisica ma quoto Danny ... sarà poi un suo problema giustificare alla moglie gli eventuali lividi.

Certo che così ci vuole un po' di coraggio ... ci vogliono "le palle" ... 
vuoi mettere quanto più facile (e meno pericoloso) sia andare a parlare con la moglie ... specie se lui lavora in palestra !!


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se non lo sa se nn se ne è accorto non è stato colpito. Conosco cornuti inconsapevoli che vivono sereni e felici. E io sono ben lieto di lasciarli inconsapevoli il più a lungo possibile. Anni di sofferenza risparmiata.



Scenario non di fantasia ma reale: venerdi sera, lui mangia patatine sul divano da solo e lei tromba nel motel a pochi km da casa davanti al quale passano entrambi la mattina per andare al lavoro (magari facendo battutine sui poveracci ridotti a quello schifo). Lui non è colpito?  Lui che si fida e che le augura di divertirsi con le amiche non è colpito?
A me pare di si e parecchio anche. Lo colpisce quell'insegna che gli sbatte negli occhi ogni giorno, l'odore dell'amante  che rimane nella macchina che lei usa e che lui respira ogni sabato mattina, lo colpiscono le bugie che accoglie cento volte al giorno senza accorgersene, lo colpiscono i malumori di lei a causa dell'amante e che lui si smazza, i minuti in bagno trascorsi a scrivere d'amore all'altro, e non continuo perchè mi fa ancora male scrivere di queste cose.  

Salvo il tuo discorso solo se si riesce a morire senza venire mai a sapere nulla perchè più tardi si ha consapevolezza e più passato viene divorato. Ed è terribile, lo sai purtroppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi non è una questione di etica superiore, è solo una questione di motivazioni, che ognuno valuterà secondo la propria sensibilità.
> 
> E' qui che volevo arrivare...


Per quanto mi riguarda non vorrei vedere il dolore di una notizia così negli occhi di uno  ( il fidanzato di lei ) che non conosco, che non mi conosce, che non so come potrebbe reagire.
posso capire chi dice ma così gli aprì gli occhi, ma io con quella persona non ho alcuna confidenza, non c'è empatia, non vado lì per abbracciare e condividere andrei a quanto ho capito solo per soddisfare una mia rivalsa nei confronti dell' amante del mio uomo 
boh non riuscirei ad esser  così brutale


----------



## spleen (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi non è una questione di etica superiore, è solo una questione di motivazioni, che ognuno valuterà secondo la propria sensibilità.
> 
> E' qui che volevo arrivare...


Sono in via di massima d'accordo con te, solo una cosa mi frena, il fare del male ad una persona che non conosco e che non mi ha fatto niente, cioè la moglie di lui. Non è sempre possibile capire cosa sia meglio per gli altri.

Se poi vengo a sapere che la di lui moglie è già sul chi vive ed in qualche modo è preparata e cerca anche lei prove per stabilire quale si ala verità su suo marito, hai voglia, lo faccio mettere sulla graticola.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Personalmente non mi sono curato dell'amante quando sono stato tradito. E, detto francamente, ritengo che occuparsene possa essere utile molto molto raramente, e che solitamente non ne valga la pena.

Quello che contesto io è la differenza nella valutazione etica delle azioni dell'amante e del tradito.
Per me quello che fa l'amante alla famiglia del tradito non è diverso da quello che fa il tradito alla famiglia dell'amante, contesto che si dica che l'amante è uno che si è fatto i cazzi suoi e il tradito invece è uno stronzo-

Per come la vedo io o sono stronzi entrambi o tutti e due si sono fatti i cazzi loro. Respingo con forza l'esistenza di una differenza morale tra i due.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma moglie e figli li ha messi sulla graticola lui quando è andato a scopare in giro. Voi uccidete il messaggero e ve ne fregate di chi ha mandato il messaggio...


Ma quei figli per fortuna loro non sanno nulla
Purtroppo per te tradito i tuoi sanno
Che gusto c'è a far male ad altri bambini come i tuoi?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non vorrei vedere il dolore di una notizia così negli occhi di uno  ( il fidanzato di lei ) che non conosco, che non mi conosce, che non so come potrebbe reagire.
> posso capire chi dice ma così gli aprì gli occhi, ma io con quella persona non ho alcuna confidenza, non c'è empatia, non vado lì per abbracciare e condividere andrei a quanto ho capito solo per soddisfare una mia rivalsa nei confronti dell' amante del mio uomo
> boh non riuscirei ad esser  così brutale


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi sono curato dell'amante quando sono stato tradito. E, detto francamente, ritengo che occuparsene possa essere utile molto molto raramente, e che solitamente non ne valga la pena.
> 
> Quello che contesto io è la differenza nella valutazione etica delle azioni dell'amante e del tradito.
> Per me quello che fa l'amante alla famiglia del tradito non è diverso da quello che fa il tradito alla famiglia dell'amante, contesto che si dica che l'amante è uno che si è fatto i cazzi suoi e il tradito invece è uno stronzo-
> ...


Ma certo non c'è una differenza morale, stanno tradendo entrambi,,quindi ognuno fa i suoi bei danni, non assolvo nessuno dei due 
però assumermi la responsabilità di andare a riversare la mia rabbia su uno sconosciuto anche no, è proprio una questione di disagio, non mi sentirei me stessa, non so in quale altro modo spiegarlo


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quei figli per fortuna loro non sanno nulla
> Purtroppo per te tradito i tuoi sanno
> Che gusto c'è a far male ad altri bambini come i tuoi?


Ma perchè io devo pensare ai suoi quando lui dei miei si è sbattuto le balle?

Perchè lui e solo un povero innocente che si è fatto gli affari suoi e io invece devo pensare ai mali del mondo?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma perchè io devo pensare ai suoi quando lui dei miei si è sbattuto le balle?
> 
> Perchè lui e solo un povero innocente che si è fatto gli affari suoi e io invece devo pensare ai mali del mondo?


Perchè loro non hanno colpa di avere un padre che ti ha fatto male
E' come se uno ti ammazza un figlio e tu invece che ammazzare lui ammazzi suo figlio


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè loro non hanno colpa di avere un padre che ti ha fatto male
> E' come se uno ti ammazza un figlio e tu invece che ammazzare lui ammazzi suo figlio


Ma non è vero... E comunque, ribadisco: la questione per me è perchè sono stronzo io e non è stronzo quello che ha ammazzato per primo?


----------



## Skorpio (13 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Se un marito tradito ha soddisfazione a gettar nel dolore una donna di una coppia, andando a raccontargli che suo marito ha fatto una scorrettezza con sua moglie, credo sia giusto se la tolga.

In fondo sarà sicuramente una stronza anche lei...

Perché il concetto è uguale.

Per colpire l amante finisco per colpire la moglie (tradita anche lei come me) che non centra nulla e magari una famiglia...

Mi viene un po il vomito, mi faro una camomilla


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scenario non di fantasia ma reale: venerdi sera, lui mangia patatine sul divano da solo e lei tromba nel motel a pochi km da casa davanti al quale passano entrambi la mattina per andare al lavoro (magari facendo battutine sui poveracci ridotti a quello schifo). Lui non è colpito?  Lui che si fida e che le augura di divertirsi con le amiche non è colpito?
> A me pare di si e parecchio anche. Lo colpisce quell'insegna che gli sbatte negli occhi ogni giorno, l'odore dell'amante  che rimane nella macchina che lei usa e che lui respira ogni sabato mattina, lo colpiscono le bugie che accoglie cento volte al giorno senza accorgersene, lo colpiscono i malumori di lei a causa dell'amante e che lui si smazza, i minuti in bagno trascorsi a scrivere d'amore all'altro, e non continuo perchè mi fa ancora male scrivere di queste cose.
> 
> Salvo il tuo discorso solo se si riesce a morire senza venire mai a sapere nulla perchè più tardi si ha consapevolezza e più passato viene divorato. Ed è terribile, lo sai purtroppo.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se io conosco una, che mi dice:
> "Guarda mio marito non mi tocca da 3 anni, non gliene frega più niente di me, non ci separiamo solo per i figli", io non è che mi faccio *scrupoli *se questa mi piace nell'andarci insieme.
> Comprendo la situazione e non mi sento in debito verso il marito.
> Che poi, anche senza dirlo, se una donna viene con te, da sposata, qualche problema pensi che ce l'abbia col marito.
> ...


Quindi perchè io, tradito, dovrei farmene ?
Finchè non ci si mette d'accordo sul fatto che questi sono giochi pericolosi, e non ce la si può sfangare con un 'non ti devo niente', non se ne esce...perchè, secondo voi, c'è gente che, pur avendone la possibilità, gira al largo da uomini e donne sposate ? Solo perchè non vuole sfasciare una famiglia ? Non credo proprio. Quindi, CHIUNQUE partecipa al Grande Gioco delle Corna, deve sapere che, come per il Monopoli, esiste la casella 'probabilità' e, soprattutto, quella 'imprevisti'. 
Se le regole del gioco non piacciono, si può tranquillamente giocare ad altro...
Poi, Danny, se TU - che sei stato tradito - ritieni che PER TE è opportuno evitare di coinvolgere coniugi ignari, tanto di cappello. 
Ma a te che il torto l'hai subìto. 
Perchè se lo scrive qualcuno/a che s'è trovato ad essere l'amante di un uomo/donna sposata, la cosa puzza di alibi da un chilometro...


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè loro non hanno colpa di avere un padre che ti ha fatto male
> E' come se uno ti ammazza un figlio e tu invece che ammazzare lui ammazzi suo figlio



Non lo dici ai figli infatti, ma ad una persona adulta tale e quale a te che ha subito la stessa identica cosa tua. Secondo te devo crepare io, e nel caso i miei figli (visto che li tiri in ballo) per una situazione che si viene a creare nella mia famiglia salvaguardando quelli dell'amante che dei miei se n'è ben fregata? 

Nel mio caso quella pressava e pressava sbattendosene che lui avesse una famiglia a cui rendere conto; difatti i litigi e finanche la rottura definitiva si sono consumati essenzialmente per le sue egoistiche richieste continue. Noi non eravamo tutti innocenti? Carne da macello di cui disfarsi per dedicare tempo a lei, ostacoli sul suo cammino, disturbo generalizzato, questo eravamo. La sua famiglia che tanto un tradito deve rispettare perchè incolpevole, dov'era nella sua testa di madre e moglie mentre allargava le gambe o diceva che lui era l'amore più profondo della sua vita? Perchè dovrei farmene carico io che avrei di già parecchio di mio da smazzarmi?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma non è vero... E comunque, ribadisco: la questione per me è perchè sono stronzo io e non è stronzo quello che ha ammazzato per primo?


ma chi ha detto che l'altro non è stronzo
E' uno stronzo nei confronti di sua moglie


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che l'altro non è stronzo
> E' uno stronzo nei confronti di sua moglie


Beh no, non solo. Quello che tu non vuoi che venga fatto alla sua famiglia, lui lo fa alla mia.. IMO


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non lo dici ai figli infatti, ma ad una persona adulta tale e quale a te che ha subito la stessa identica cosa tua. Secondo te devo crepare io, e nel caso i miei figli (visto che li tiri in ballo) per una situazione che si viene a creare nella mia famiglia salvaguardando quelli dell'amante che dei miei se n'è ben fregata?
> 
> Nel mio caso quella pressava e pressava sbattendosene che lui avesse una famiglia a cui rendere conto; difatti i litigi e finanche la rottura definitiva si sono consumati essenzialmente per le sue egoistiche richieste continue. Noi non eravamo tutti innocenti? Carne da macello di cui disfarsi per dedicare tempo a lei, ostacoli sul suo cammino, disturbo generalizzato, questo eravamo. La sua famiglia che tanto un tradito deve rispettare perchè incolpevole, dov'era nella sua testa di madre e moglie mentre allargava le gambe o diceva che lui era l'amore più profondo della sua vita? Perchè dovrei farmene carico io che avrei di già parecchio di mio da smazzarmi?


Preciso.


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se un marito tradito ha soddisfazione a gettar nel dolore una donna di una coppia, andando a raccontargli che suo marito ha fatto una scorrettezza con sua moglie, credo sia giusto se la tolga.
> *
> In fondo sarà sicuramente una stronza anche lei...*
> 
> ...


Che anche lei sia una stronza nessuno l'ha affermato. Fatti venire il vomito per qualcos'altro.

NON è per colpire l'amante che si fa, ma per se stessi, per tante ragioni. Perchè semplicemente ti fa stare bene, anche solo per un giorno. Perchè non meritavi di essere colpito nel midollo, perchè sei impotente, perchè non puoi cambiare di una virgola quello che è successo, perchè se non fai qualcosa crepi, perchè hai sete di giustizia, perchè rosichi che l'amante viva la sua vita serena mentre tu scoppi, perchè perchè perchè.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh no, non solo. Quello che tu non vuoi che venga fatto alla sua famiglia, lui lo fa alla mia.. IMO


No. Secondo me
Lui si scopa tua moglie che vuole essere scopata, se te lo venisse a dire farebbe quello che tu vuoi fare.
finchè sta al suo posto lui non sta rovinando nulla
Tu invece a mente fredda e consapevolmente vai a rovinare la vita di persone che a te non hanno fatto nulla
Ripeto incazzati con lui, menalo (io non condivido) ma non scendere a un livello più basso



E finalmente discutiamo un po' anche io e te


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....vabbe....ma quello che provavo ( e provo) io per sua moglie non conta niente ?


Il tuo amore per sua moglie conta tanto quanto il suo dolore.
Ci sono - almeno - tre attori qui, ognuno con un proprio ruolo e con le proprie - ohibò - 'responsabilità'...:up:





ermik ha detto:


> In un certo senso a te è andata meglio visto che è la tua attuale compagna, era più grosso e avevo paura di prenderle, di avergli fatto del male non dubitavo ma se fossi partito da questo presupposto ( e da altri simili) non avrei mai incontrato una donna meravigliosa.
> Vero sulle "amanti single" ....ma se una mia più o meno coetanea è single un motivo ci sarà...................


Hai incontrato una donna meravigliosa che stava con un altro.
Il prezzo che paghi (che avresti dovuto pagare per cotanta meraviglia) era un'eventuale, possibile 'vendetta' dell'ex.
Mettila insieme alla meraviglia e il quadro è completo.


----------



## eagle (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scenario non di fantasia ma reale: venerdi sera, lui mangia patatine sul divano da solo e lei tromba nel motel a pochi km da casa davanti al quale passano entrambi la mattina per andare al lavoro (magari facendo battutine sui poveracci ridotti a quello schifo). Lui non è colpito?  Lui che si fida e che le augura di divertirsi con le amiche non è colpito?
> A me pare di si e parecchio anche. Lo colpisce quell'insegna che gli sbatte negli occhi ogni giorno, l'odore dell'amante  che rimane nella macchina che lei usa e che lui respira ogni sabato mattina, lo colpiscono le bugie che accoglie cento volte al giorno senza accorgersene, lo colpiscono i malumori di lei a causa dell'amante e che lui si smazza, i minuti in bagno trascorsi a scrivere d'amore all'altro, e non continuo perchè mi fa ancora male scrivere di queste cose.
> 
> Salvo il tuo discorso solo se si riesce a morire senza venire mai a sapere nulla perchè più tardi si ha consapevolezza e più passato viene divorato. Ed è terribile, lo sai purtroppo.


Con queste parole per me si chiude il cerchio. Tutto il resto sono specupazioni.


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Secondo me
> Lui si scopa tua moglie che vuole essere scopata, se te lo venisse a dire farebbe quello che tu vuoi fare.
> finchè sta al suo posto lui non sta rovinando nulla
> Tu invece a mente fredda e consapevolmente vai a rovinare la vita di persone che a te non hanno fatto nulla
> ...


1. Che io rovini vite è tutto da dimostrare. Magari la moglie è una trentenne che ha tutto il tempo per dargli un sano calcio nel culo e trovarsi uno meglio, invece di scoprirlo da cinquantenne e con tre figli sul groppone.

2. Se si scopa gente sposata si sta minando la stabilità di un'altra famiglia e della propria. Far finta che non sia vero e che stia tutto al tradito che dovrebbe tacere, non rende la cosa meno vera.


E sto comunque parlando sempre a livello teorico, sia chiaro. Oltre i 50, con un numero limitato di anni davanti e due figli grandi, cosa vuoi che combini? (A parte che non ho motivo di sospettare)


----------



## Skorpio (13 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Che anche lei sia una stronza nessuno l'ha affermato. Fatti venire il vomito per qualcos'altro.
> 
> NON è per colpire l'amante che si fa, ma per se stessi, per tante ragioni. Perchè semplicemente ti fa stare bene, anche solo per un giorno. Perchè non meritavi di essere colpito nel midollo, perchè sei impotente, perchè non puoi cambiare di una virgola quello che è successo, perchè se non fai qualcosa crepi, perchè hai sete di giustizia, perchè rosichi che l'amante viva la sua vita serena mentre tu scoppi, perchè perchè perchè.


Ma anche io sono stato tradito, Andrea... E non vorrei mai far del male a una moglie che non conosco che come me è in difficoltà...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. Che io rovini vite è tutto da dimostrare. Magari la moglie è una trentenne che ha tutto il tempo per dargli un sano calcio nel culo e trovarsi uno meglio, invece di scoprirlo da cinquantenne e con tre figli sul groppone.
> 
> 2. Se si scopa gente sposata si sta minando la stabilità di un'altra famiglia e della propria. Far finta che non sia vero e che stia tutto al tradito che dovrebbe tacere, non rende la cosa meno vera.


1. E' da dimostrare ma io non correrei il rischio senza sentirmi male per questo

2. si può essere. io non ho sentito di minare nulla tanto che tutto procede ancora nel loro caso per il meglio. ma questo è sicuramente un caso e ce ne sono tanti altri in cui hai ragione tu.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, nel momento in cui la relazione è clandestina e nessuno sa che esiste, non vi è la consapevolezza di fare del male ad alcuno, perché è tutto piacevole.
> Sai che ci sono dei rischi - speri minimi - che tu possa far male.
> Ma rischi anche andando in macchina ogni giorno.
> Eppure nessuno si esime dal guidare perché spera sempre che non capiti nulla.
> ...


Sul sottolineato : ho sostenuto per più di due anni questa tesi qui sul forum, per 'differenziare' il mio tradimento da quello che avevo subìto.
Perchè a differenziarli c'era il DOLORE che aveva seguito la scoperta del suo.
Un anno di terapia mi ha fatto capìre che l'equazione 'lo hai fatto anche tu, quindi che vuoi ?' che ho più volte letto su queste pagine purtroppo non funziona, se non dall'esterno.
Perchè mi è stato spiegato che il dolore se lo senti lo senti, e non c'è razionalità che possa farti dire '1 a 1 palla al centro'.
E che quindi, come scrivi, se 'nessuno sa che esiste' non c'è, non esiste. Nel senso che non provoca dolore.
Ma nel momento in cui viene allo scoperto non si può dire, come scrivi, che non ci sia 'consapevolezza' di far male a qualcuno.
Quella consapevolezza c'è, eccome se c'è, c'è dal primo bacio che dài all'amante.
Tant'è che ci si nasconde.
Probabilmente non c'è la 'volontà' di far male, ma non può non esserci la condapevolezza che quel piacere, se svelato, può produrre solo dolore.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Personalmente considero questo un atteggiamento ... mafioso.
> questo tipo di vendetta, che colpisce dei terzi innocenti, per colpire il "colpevole" è tipica della mafie ...
> 
> in fine dei conti, nel principio, non c'è poi così tanta differenza ...


Forse è solo umano, perchè è quello che succede spesso e volentieri.
Se qualcuno si scopa la moglie di un altro (azione) = così accade che, se scoperti, il tradito ne parla con l'ignara (reazione).
Se lo schema non ti piace, stai a casa.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto. Non penso che mia moglie mi abbia tradito per farmi del male. Lo ha fatto perché il tipo le piaceva e sentiva la voglia di avere una storia con lui. Voglia ricambiata. Se non avessi scoperto tutto ognuno di noi sarebbe stato più felice. Me compreso, che avrei avuto al fianco una donna contenta inconsapevole dei motivi della sua gioia. Meglio non sapere, in certi casi.


E questo è un ALTRO discorso.
Il meccanismo di 'azione/reazione' è relativo all''emerso', non a ciò che non si sa e si vorrebbe non sapere.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sono proprio queste incertezze ... questi dubbi ... queste insicurezze sulla reazione che la persona "innocente" potrebbe avere di fronte alla _*nostra*_ "verità" che dovrebbero fermaci ... esattamente queste sono le cose che hanno fermato me ...
> 
> E giusto per sdrammatizzare l'argomento: se mia moglie fosse andata a raccontare tutto al compagno della mia amante, convinta potersi vendicare e di rovinarle la vita, si sarebbe sentita rispondere "Embè ... che problema c'è ... lo so benissimo che la mia compagna scopa con tuo marito ... mi sa che sta cosa è più un problema tuo che mio ..."


'se'...'se'...'se'...tutte ipotetiche.
Uno lo fa e basta, poi quel che deve succedere succede e non è più affar tuo che l'hai spifferato.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scenario non di fantasia ma reale: venerdi sera, lui mangia patatine sul divano da solo e lei tromba nel motel a pochi km da casa davanti al quale passano entrambi la mattina per andare al lavoro (magari facendo battutine sui poveracci ridotti a quello schifo). Lui non è colpito?  Lui che si fida e che le augura di divertirsi con le amiche non è colpito?
> A me pare di si e parecchio anche. Lo colpisce quell'insegna che gli sbatte negli occhi ogni giorno, l'odore dell'amante  che rimane nella macchina che lei usa e che lui respira ogni sabato mattina, lo colpiscono le bugie che accoglie cento volte al giorno senza accorgersene, lo colpiscono i malumori di lei a causa dell'amante e che lui si smazza, i minuti in bagno trascorsi a scrivere d'amore all'altro, e non continuo perchè mi fa ancora male scrivere di queste cose.
> 
> Salvo il tuo discorso solo se si riesce a morire senza venire mai a sapere nulla perchè più tardi si ha consapevolezza e più passato viene divorato. Ed è terribile, lo sai purtroppo.


Su questo non sono d'accordo.
Se NON sa non è colpìto.
Se lo viene a sapere allora tutto quello squallore che hai descritto gli arriva addosso tutto insieme.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non vorrei vedere il dolore di una notizia così negli occhi di uno  ( il fidanzato di lei ) che non conosco, che non mi conosce, che non so come potrebbe reagire.
> posso capire chi dice ma così gli aprì gli occhi, ma io con quella persona non ho alcuna confidenza, non c'è empatia, non vado lì per abbracciare e condividere andrei a quanto ho capito solo per soddisfare una mia rivalsa nei confronti dell' amante del mio uomo
> boh non riuscirei ad esser  così brutale


"Ciao P., come stai ?
Sono Jim Cain, vorrei sapere se ci possiamo vedere
Sono in cantiere adesso...fammi pensare...se vuoi ci vediamo per l'una in piazza G.
Ok, per l'una in piazza G"
Arriva l'una, sono già in piazza, seduto su di una panchina, la vedo arrivare, mi alzo e mi sbraccio.
Si viene a sedere vicino a me, le accenno (accenno) quello che sto per dirle e mi fa "qualcosa l'avevo intuito".
Segue breve esibizione di scansioni mail e facebook.
Piange.
Parla e piange.
Le invìo tutto con whatsapp, un quarto d'ora di 'chiacchiera' e ci salutiamo.
'Grazie Jim' mi fa.
'Grazie'...'grazie' altre due volte.
E va via.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma perchè io devo pensare ai suoi quando lui dei miei si è sbattuto le balle?
> 
> Perchè lui e solo un povero innocente che si è fatto gli affari suoi e io invece devo pensare ai mali del mondo?


Una delle cose che più fanno 'sorridere' di questa surreale deresponsabilizzazione di chi è venuto a pucciare a casa d'altri è il paventato 'casino' che si può provocare in un'altra famiglia. E dei CASINI che succedono nella MIA chi se ne cura ? Non si riesce a capìre che è perfettamente umano, comprensibile e quindi più che accettabile che uno faccia quanto - nel lecito - sia possibile fare per 'vendicarsi' poichè ritiene semplicemente insopportabile il paragone fra la propria situazione (l'aver dovuto cambiare casa anche per un breve periodo - come è successo a me - o l'aver dormito in macchina, come è sempre successo a me) e l'idea che l'altro se ne stia bello sdraiato sul divano abbracciato all'ignara consorte a vedere Breaking Bad ?


----------



## marietto (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo.
> Se NON sa non è colpìto.
> Se lo viene a sapere allora tutto quello squallore che hai descritto gli arriva addosso tutto insieme.


Può essere... ma perchè funzioni tutti si devono portare il segreto nella tomba...

Perchè forse e meglio non sapere se non sai nulla fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni, ma se scopri che ti hanno preso per il culo per anni....

Non so.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Può essere... ma perchè funzioni tutti si devono portare il segreto nella tomba...
> 
> Perchè forse e meglio non sapere se non sai nulla fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni, ma se scopri che ti hanno preso per il culo per anni....
> 
> Non so.


Io lo mettevo in relazione a quanto scritto da [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION]
A me non convince la sua tesi (strano ma vero), e sono del parere che finchè non sai non soffri, e lo 'squallore' non lo vedi, anche se c'è. Punto. 
Poi, certo, meglio non sapere.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Che anche lei sia una stronza nessuno l'ha affermato. Fatti venire il vomito per qualcos'altro.
> 
> NON è per colpire l'amante che si fa, ma per se stessi, per tante ragioni. Perchè semplicemente ti fa stare bene, anche solo per un giorno. Perchè non meritavi di essere colpito nel midollo, perchè sei impotente, perchè non puoi cambiare di una virgola quello che è successo, perchè se non fai qualcosa crepi, perchè hai sete di giustizia, perchè rosichi che l'amante viva la sua vita serena mentre tu scoppi, perchè perchè perchè.


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


Adesso, a caldo, la voglia di vendetta ci sta. Inutile farti la filippica sull'inutilità della vendetta. Di certo è un sentimento che col tempo svanisce e diventa sempre meno prevalente.

Detto questo, e considerato che sei uno che non dimentica, se c'è qualcosa che non dimenticherai e che, probabilmente, ti martellerà per tanto tempo, se non per sempre, è lei e il suo tradimento.

Coinvolgere la moglie di lui è una tua facoltà. Non credo però che quest'azione possa darti sollievo tanto quanto il lasciare che la tua convivente resti per sempre dalla mammina. Il rapporto sforzo/rendimento è molto più elevato in quest'ultimo caso.

Poi, vabbè, c'è l'amore, del quale hai lasciato trasparire ancora un certo peso.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Ammetto che questi 3D son quelli che mi "ammazzano" emotivamente.. 

Non saprei davvero dove trovar la forza x andar da ciascuna di voi utentesse sconosciute, a dirvi: sai, tuo marito ha scopato con mia moglie.. Guarda..

Non saprei proprio dove trovarvi soddisfazione, non saprei proprio quanta gioia ricavarne e per quanto tempo...

Non saprei cosa far della mia faccia allo specchio, sapendo che ho distrutto una famiglia, o l ho comunque messa a disagio. magari con dei figli.. Per un ora o un giorno o una settimana di "soddisfazione"...

Già ma io?? Al mio dolore chi ci pensa?

Io ci penso, il dolore sarebbe mio, resterebbe comunque mio... Con cazzi annessi

A me si raddoppierebbe il dolore, se facessi cosi.. 

Bella fregatura.. Un po invidio chi si solleva cosi.. A me non riuscirebbe, anzi finirei di buttarmi giu

Vabbe'....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ammetto che questi 3D son quelli che mi "ammazzano" emotivamente..
> 
> Non saprei davvero dove trovar la forza x andar da ciascuna di voi utentesse sconosciute, a dirvi: sai, tuo marito ha scopato con mia moglie.. Guarda..
> 
> ...


Ecco perfetto


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ammetto che questi 3D son quelli che mi "ammazzano" emotivamente..
> 
> Non saprei davvero dove trovar la forza x andar da ciascuna di voi utentesse sconosciute, a dirvi: sai, tuo marito ha scopato con mia moglie.. Guarda..
> 
> ...


A volte però, quando si parla di vendetta, finisce perlopiù sullo sfogo. Senza che la cosa si concretizzi.

Che tu riesca a fare un discorso razionale, e giusto anche, non significa molto se non che nel momento in cui ti esprimi non sei "trafitto" dal dolore che invece esprime chi al momento manifesta quel desiderio. La rabbia è un sentimento istantaneo ed istintivo che poco ha a che vedere con la ragione.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> "Ciao P., come stai ?
> Sono Jim Cain, vorrei sapere se ci possiamo vedere
> Sono in cantiere adesso...fammi pensare...se vuoi ci vediamo per l'una in piazza G.
> Ok, per l'una in piazza G"
> ...


Dal saluto iniziale direi che già vi conoscevate


----------



## Skorpio (13 Settembre 2016)

*...*



JON ha detto:


> A volte però, quando si parla di vendetta, finisce perlopiù sullo sfogo. Senza che la cosa si concretizzi.
> 
> Che tu riesca a fare un discorso razionale, e giusto anche, non significa molto se non che nel momento in cui ti esprimi non sei "trafitto" dal dolore che invece esprime chi al momento manifesta quel desiderio. La rabbia è un sentimento istantaneo ed istintivo che poco ha a che vedere con la ragione.


Tutto fila... La rabbia esce, ci mancherebbe altro.. Rabbia beffa vuoto impotenza, chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Chi di noi se tradito e scoperta la cosa, non le ha vissute?

Io non giudico nessuno, x carità.

Ma non posso dire che restando calmo e circoscrivendo la cosa in casa, mi son a suo tempo  privato di una soddisfazione.

Non io, non ce la vedo


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto fila... La rabbia esce, ci mancherebbe altro.. Rabbia beffa vuoto impotenza, chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> 
> Chi di noi se tradito e scoperta la cosa, non le ha vissute?
> 
> ...


Vedi, il momento di rabbia è quel momento in cui i tuoi sensi e le tue capacità sono scevri da condizionamenti. Anche se non sei del tutto lucido, è il momento in cui sei veramente solo con te stesso e in certo senso sei al massimo delle tue potenzialità.

Significa che in quel momento le tue azioni potrebbero portarti a soluzioni tanto semplici quanto efficaci, il punto è solo come e dove canalizzarla quella rabbia. Perché anch'io sono del parere che, sfogarla su di una terza, ed estranea ai fatti, persona, sia pressoché inutile agli atti del senno del poi. Senza volerne considerare gli aspetti etici.

Restare calmo, porgere l'altra guancia, controllare la situazione...sono solo azioni che mortificano l'istinto della rabbia quando invece questa potrebbe permettere di arrivare a soluzioni sicuramente più confacenti per se stessi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

.


----------



## Tradito? (13 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se una si mette su un sito di incontri, che fai'
> Te la prendi con chi la cerca sul sito?
> La gente va lì apposta, mica puoi pretendere che si facciano scrupoli perché è tua moglie.
> Che ne sanno gli altri?


Ci sono casi è casi ma se la cosa è partita da lui che ha cercato di sedurla in tutti i modi e poi c'è riuscito è un caso diverso e, per quanto mi riguarda una lezione ci può stare


----------



## sonoschifato (13 Settembre 2016)

Vedo che ci sono diverse opinioni contrastanti... come è normale che sia... 50|50 circa...

Solo alcune precisazioni:

Se ad oggi avessi la certezza che una sprangata in testa, oppure che so... tibia perone e ginocchio in frantumi, l'auto non assicurata in fiamme o qualche altra stronzata ( mai la morte ) mi lasciasse del tutto impunito... non avrei dubbi. 
Lo farei subito con goduria, e Non coinvolgerei nessun altro. 
Ma così non stanno le cose,non lo conosco, rischierei guai seri e non ci penso nemmeno.

Quindi rimangono due soluzioni: 

1 aspettare che il tempo allevi non solo il dolore del tradimento delusione ecc ecc, ma anche la rabbia dell'impotenza e dell'orgoglio ferito...( diciamolo )

2 farla pagare anche a lui, informando l'altra cornuta e sperando che lo butti fuori di casa. ( sono i rischi del mestiere )

Ancora non ho deciso, e i dubbi sono proprio dettati dall'evitare ulteriori casini / scenate, e crearle dolore, anzi in realtà  metterla al corrente di un dolore che dovrebbe già provare ! ( non credo sia un amante novello a vederlo in faccia )

Insomma un bel casino di idee... son confuso... intanto però domattina la seguo e vedo dove lavora, così mi preparo un incontro in terreno neutro.

Se dovessi  decidere per il si comunque Non mi sentirò per niente in colpa, non posso impedire il suo dolore, e non ne sono la causa.


ps.
Sapete una cosa però, forse assurda ?
Se quella sera lui non avesse avuto quell'atteggiamento di sufficienza , quasi da bullo, e invece avesse detto hai ragione sei incazzato...che so scusa...sono uno stronzo ( anche mentendo per pararsi il culo )... boh l'avrei presa meno male.

Invece mi ha trasmesso indifferenza, sufficienza, poco stupore nessuna paura... tipico di chi ne ha fatte tante e gli è sempre andata bene! 

beh non lo ritengo Giusto.... !


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Si,lo ammetto , é un meccanismo mentale strano... Ma vendicarmi con lui penso potrebbe intanto togliere qualche grammo di dolore. E dirò di più , se avessi avuto la certezza dell'impunitá avrei fatto tante cose peggiori.
> Ma non voglio rovinarmi la vita.
> 
> Il suo atteggiamento quando l'ho visto mi ha sbigottito. Sceso calmo, avviandosi di passo spedito in direzione parcheggio, voltandosi solo per accertarsi non volessi aggredirlo.
> ...


Ma sei giovane!
Che ti frega di lui e pure di lei?!
Pensa alla tua vita!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto fila... La rabbia esce, ci mancherebbe altro.. Rabbia beffa vuoto impotenza, chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> 
> Chi di noi se tradito e scoperta la cosa, non le ha vissute?
> 
> ...


Comunque se qualcuno me l'avesse detto mi avrebbe fatto un piacere.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dal saluto iniziale direi che già vi conoscevate


Per lo più di vista, ci si salutava e poco più.
Moltissimi amici in comune.
'Lui' lo conoscevo meglio, visto che ero andato al suo primo matrimonio e al funerale della madre.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Settembre 2016)

*...*



JON ha detto:


> Vedi, il momento di rabbia è quel momento in cui i tuoi sensi e le tue capacità sono scevri da condizionamenti. Anche se non sei del tutto lucido, è il momento in cui sei veramente solo con te stesso e in certo senso sei al massimo delle tue potenzialità.
> 
> Significa che in quel momento le tue azioni potrebbero portarti a soluzioni tanto semplici quanto efficaci, il punto è solo come e dove canalizzarla quella rabbia. Perché anch'io sono del parere che, sfogarla su di una terza, ed estranea ai fatti, persona, sia pressoché inutile agli atti del senno del poi. Senza volerne considerare gli aspetti etici.
> 
> Restare calmo, porgere l'altra guancia, controllare la situazione...sono solo azioni che mortificano l'istinto della rabbia quando invece questa potrebbe permettere di arrivare a soluzioni sicuramente più confacenti per se stessi.


Si Jon, lo capisco...
E davvero non giudico chi si sente di far diversamente, se lo sente dal profondo, è giusto faccia cosi...

Si può solo esplorare le reciproche sensazioni, siam tutti diversi, rispondiamo a meccanismi diversi

È indubbio  che le sensazioni son quelle che descrivi, ognuno le elabora e le risolve diversamente,  dico solo al nostro amico appena iscritto di valutare  bene gli effetti benefici di simili iniziative su di se, senza lasciarsi ingannare dall impulso.

Perché davvero a volte si fan dei passi, per poi scoprire che la soddisfazione che immaginavamo conseguirne, in realtà dura nemmeno il tempo di una sigaretta

E ci si ritrova più soli e più vuoti e piu impotenti di prima...  

Per me almeno sarebbe cosi


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque se qualcuno me l'avesse detto mi avrebbe fatto un piacere.



Grandissima.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque se qualcuno me l'avesse detto mi avrebbe fatto un piacere.


Ti credo...
Se tu mi credi che a non andarlo io a dire il piacere lo farei a me


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti credo...
> Se tu mi credi che a non andarlo io a dire il piacere lo farei a me


Skorpio, senz'offesa eh...magari SE e QUANDO ti troverai in 'quella' condizione ci dirai cosa ti frulla per la testa, ok ?
Sai com'è, tra ipotetiche e condizionale e vita vissuta c'è una bella distanza..


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Vedo che ci sono diverse opinioni contrastanti... come è normale che sia... 50|50 circa...
> 
> Solo alcune precisazioni:
> 
> ...


Già.
Chi 'teorizza' magari non sa (non può sapere ma parla lo stesso) cos'è tutto quell'odioso corollario che fa da cornice ad un tradimento.
L'atteggiamento di sufficienza di cui parli lo comprendo e comprendo anche l'inevitabile 'fastidio' (eufemismo) che ti ha provocato.
Dalle mie parti si dice che spesso 'la toppa é peggio del buco' e questo é il tipico caso in cui al dolore si aggiunge anche lo sberleffo.
A me capitò di parlare al telefono con il 'lui' per più di un quarto d'ora  (quando le cose mi erano chiare ancora a metà) e ricordo ancora l'arroganza di chi quasiquasi si sentiva addirittura offeso dai miei sospetti.
Qualcuno dirà che l'ha fatto per pararsi il culo, ma a quel punto, quando scoprii come effettivamente stavano le cose, pensavo e penso che il MINIMO SINDACALE consisteva nel contattare la moglie.
Sapete com'è, così come il ragazzo cercava di salvare il salvabile, così io pensavo fosse giusto fargliela pagare.
Ammetto che un atteggiamento supino e conciliante, quando cerchi di salvare il salvabile, é davvero di pochi, ma se alle corna aggiungi l'arroganza di chi spera di farla franca non puoi frignare se ti sputtanano con tua moglie.
Per cui, NO.
Lascia perdere spranghe e tibie  (ci ho pensato e ripensato anche io, sai ?) perché puoi solo passare dalla parte del torto.
Per il resto, sai già cosa devi fare.
Magari la sua unione non salta, ma lo scricchiolìo é garantito. A volte può bastare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti credo...
> Se tu mi credi che a non andarlo io a dire il piacere lo farei a me


Certo! Infatti io non mi sono sognata di andare a parlare a nessuno. Ho detto quello che sarebbe stato utile a me.

Il fatto è che degli altri matrimoni e famiglie non sappiamo niente e quindi non abbiamo idea se quella relazione dovrebbe essere conosciuta perché sarebbe decisiva o se sia meglio che resti segreta perché insignificante.


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Vedo che ci sono diverse opinioni contrastanti... come è normale che sia... 50|50 circa...
> 
> Solo alcune precisazioni:
> 
> ...


Ma non sarebbe meglio investire tutte queste energie nel rapporto se reputi di salvarlo?
avrei capito una reazione a caldo da scazzottata ma premeditare vendetta che sollievo ti da?


----------



## bettypage (14 Settembre 2016)

Mi è venuta in mente sta scena
[video=youtube_share;Fa-oM4ScH_8]https://youtu.be/Fa-oM4ScH_8[/video]


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo.
> Se NON sa non è colpìto.
> Se lo viene a sapere allora tutto quello squallore che hai descritto gli arriva addosso tutto insieme.


Ed è proprio questo il punto. Perché estendere il sapere a chi rimane fortunatamente inconsapevole? Dovrei rendermi responsabile del dolore altrui per vendicare il dolore che sto subendo io?


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ci sono casi è casi ma se la cosa è partita da lui che ha cercato di sedurla in tutti i modi e poi c'è riuscito è un caso diverso e, per quanto mi riguarda una lezione ci può stare


Se c'è riuscito è perché lei ha deciso che dovesse riuscirci.
Tendiamo sempre a deresponsabilizzare chi veramente ci ha tradito cercando altrove responsabilità.
Io non ho sposato l'amante di mia moglie, non ho avuto con lui alcun rapporto né ho stipulato alcun patto.
Lui viveva la sua vita e un giorno per caso ha incontrato mia moglie.
Ma è lei che ha deciso di tradirmi con lui ed è a lei che devo riferirmi per tutti i problemi che nascono dalla scoperta di un tradimento.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Vedo che ci sono diverse opinioni contrastanti... come è normale che sia... 50|50 circa...
> 
> Solo alcune precisazioni:
> 
> ...


Ecco, sul primo neretto... era proprio quello a cui NON volevo arrivare, con tutti questi discorsi.
Anche se è una cosa che comprendo, perché l'aggressività A CALDO (ma noi qui stiamo ragionando, dovremmo aver superato quella fase) l'ho avuto anch'io, e io mi sono trovato di fronte a lui a urlare di tutto e di più, con mia moglie in mezzo ad evitare il peggio.
Ma se questo che dici è quello che vorresti fare a LUI, che cosa potresti desiderare di fare invece alla tua compagna, che è la persona che ti ha veramente tradito?
Io comprendo gli sfoghi, in certe situazioni mi sono trovato e il rischio che l'aggressività che viene generata si trasformi in violenza c'è. 
Ma una donna che scopa con un altro non vale il rischio di finire in prigione o i rimorsi per aver ferito o fatto male a una persona. Non vale.
Le relazioni iniziano e finiscono esattamente come ogni cosa di questo mondo.
A volte finiscono male, ma non è nel nostro potere cambiare lo stato delle cose.
Si prende atto che la storia è finita, si lascia (o si accetta quel che è stato, se non lo si vuol fare) e si cerca altrove (o altre modalità di coppia che ci rendano il tutto più accettabile, fate voi).
Sul secondo neretto: concordo. 

Pongo un'altra questione: se tu vai dalla sua famiglia a rivelare quello che ti è successo, la sua vendetta nei tuoi confronti - nelle stesse modalità che tu proponi nel primo neretto - non sarebbe ugualmente accettabile?
In fin dei conti se lui ha rovinato la tua coppia, tu gli avresti rovinato la sua famiglia.
L'aggressività stimola l'aggressività.
Sempre.
Lo hai detto anche tu.


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2016)

*Cioè*



Tradito? ha detto:


> Ci sono casi è casi ma se la cosa è partita da lui che ha cercato di sedurla in tutti i modi e poi c'è riuscito è un caso diverso e, per quanto mi riguarda una lezione ci può stare



Se la cosa è partita da lui e ha cercato di sedurla in tutti i modi è ci è riuscito una lezione ci può stare......
E queste sono le cose che a me fanno davvero molto incazzare......
Senza trascendere con concetti astrusi,mafia e tanto altro......,mi chiedo:
ma gli uomini come tradito e come tanti di voi che concetti hanno delle donne?delle donne che hanno vicino?delle donne che hanno sposato?
Sono oggetti?sono persone incapaci di intendere e di volere?persone psicolabili?bambine?
Ma scherziamo?
Non è ora di finirla?
Vogliamo metterci in testa che la donna PUò DIRE NO?
Se alla donna non va di farsi scopare dice no,e puoi star li ore,giorni,mesi,anni se per lei e no,cazzo è NO.
Poi che a molti di VOI faccia comodo pensare o illudersi che se la propria donna incontra uno bravo,che cerca di sedurla,lei possa farsi trombare per sfinimento,bè,questa idea è solo nella vostra testa,la realtà è ben diversa.
Quindi qui leggo di vendette e lezioni...reazioni umane,comprensibili,non ci sta,ma l'assurdo è che spesso l'obbiettivo è l'amante,non quella povera donna che hanno accanto,che poverina,è finita a farsi scopare dal bruto di turno....e non poteva rifiutarsi....!
A me questo sembra un comportamento vigliacco davvero,e continuate pure ad avere queste idee offensive delle donne....


----------



## kikko64 (14 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se la cosa è partita da lui e ha cercato di sedurla in tutti i modi è ci è riuscito una lezione ci può stare......
> E queste sono le cose che a me fanno davvero molto incazzare......
> Senza trascendere con concetti astrusi,mafia e tanto altro......,mi chiedo:
> ma gli uomini come tradito e come tanti di voi che concetti hanno delle donne?delle donne che hanno vicino?delle donne che hanno sposato?
> ...


Ipse dixit.


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Ipse dixit.


Se becco il ladro che mi sta rubando l'auto....una lezione ci può stare...posso capire ma non condividere.
Cazzo la macchina..è una cosa...uno rompe il vetro...insomma la macchina non può dire no.

Ma cazzo uno ti scopa la donna...e cazzo una lezione ci può stare....io resto basito.
E non è questione di avere idee diverse,è proprio una questione di considerazione delle donne...è davvero non conoscerle....per nulla.


----------



## kikko64 (14 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se becco il ladro che mi sta rubando l'auto....una lezione ci può stare...posso capire ma non condividere.
> Cazzo la macchina..è una cosa...uno rompe il vetro...insomma la macchina non può dire no.
> 
> Ma cazzo uno ti scopa la donna...e cazzo una lezione ci può stare....io resto basito.
> E non è questione di avere idee diverse,è proprio una questione di considerazione delle donne...è davvero non conoscerle....per nulla.


Quoto :up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se la cosa è partita da lui e ha cercato di sedurla in tutti i modi è ci è riuscito una lezione ci può stare......
> E queste sono le cose che a me fanno davvero molto incazzare......
> Senza trascendere con concetti astrusi,mafia e tanto altro......,mi chiedo:
> ma gli uomini come tradito e come tanti di voi che concetti hanno delle donne?delle donne che hanno vicino?delle donne che hanno sposato?
> ...


Quoto 
Siprattutto se poi con quella donna o uomo continui a starci


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se becco il ladro che mi sta rubando l'auto....una lezione ci può stare...posso capire ma non condividere.
> Cazzo la macchina..è una cosa...uno rompe il vetro...insomma la macchina non può dire no.
> 
> Ma cazzo uno ti scopa la donna...e cazzo una lezione ci può stare....io resto basito.
> E non è questione di avere idee diverse,è proprio una questione di considerazione delle donne...è davvero non conoscerle....per nulla.


La girerei anche al maschile


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


Ha fatto bene a cornificarti. Anzi secondo me conoscendoti si sarà scopata qualcun altro in passato.

Buone corna.


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


1 - Sei un cornuto, benvenuto
2 - Lui non c'entra nulla fatti i cazzi tuoi, perchè potrebbe non essere stato l'unico ad essere preso per il culo, quindi forse potrebbe essere uno che sta in una situazione traballante nella sua famiglia e sta passando il tuo stesso periodo e magari manco sapeva che fosse sposata. Passa al punto 3.
3 - E' la donna che decide, quindi i problemi ce li hai con lei a causa tua/vostra, se scopa con altri il problema è tuo/suo non di chi si scopa.
4 - A 39 anni stai messo malissimo datti una regolata, addirittura inseguire in auto

Vuoi un consiglio? Parti dalla cena dell'anniversario, tira la somma, e il risultato è questo : mollatevi, rifatti una vita per i cazzi tuoi, meglio ora che quando sarete quasi in terza età, e curati la tua gelosia, non essere lucidi significa fare azioni che possono rovinarti la vita, sii più egoista.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> 1 - Sei un cornuto, benvenuto
> 2 - Lui non c'entra nulla fatti i cazzi tuoi, perchè potrebbe non essere stato l'unico ad essere preso per il culo, quindi forse potrebbe essere uno che sta in una situazione traballante nella sua famiglia e sta passando il tuo stesso periodo e magari manco sapeva che fosse sposata. Passa al punto 3.
> 3 - E' la donna che decide, quindi i problemi ce li hai con lei a causa tua/vostra, se scopa con altri il problema è tuo/suo non di chi si scopa.
> 4 - A 39 anni stai messo malissimo datti una regolata, addirittura inseguire in auto
> ...


Segna sul calendario la data perché ...quoto 
Sul mollatevi però non mi pronuncio


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se becco il ladro che mi sta rubando l'auto....una lezione ci può stare...posso capire ma non condividere.
> Cazzo la macchina..è una cosa...uno rompe il vetro...insomma la macchina non può dire no.
> 
> Ma cazzo uno ti scopa la donna...e cazzo una lezione ci può stare....io resto basito.
> E non è questione di avere idee diverse,è proprio una questione di considerazione delle donne...è davvero non conoscerle....per nulla.


Ma infatti questo avrà un cesto di corna che nemmeno si immagina!


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Segna sul calendario la data perché ...quoto
> Sul mollatevi però non mi pronuncio


Farfy cara, abituato a stupire le persone, mi piace essere sottovalutato! Un bacio sul capezzolo!


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma infatti questo avrà un cesto di corna che nemmeno si immagina!


Intanto ciao e buona giorno.
Sai per me non è importante quante corna possa avere.
Io ho sempre studiato le reazioni delle persone sotto stress.......
Per me la reazione di questo soggetto,è la tipica reazione di chi MAI avrebbe pensato di avere una donna,che festeggia al ristorante,e pochi giorni dopo finisce a scopare dentro un albergo con l'istruttore della palestra.
Io non mi sento di giudicare una reazione non lucida,io mi chiedo che idea noi uomini abbiamo delle donne che abbiamo vicino.
LE CONOSCIAMO?O le conosciamo per quello che le vogliamo conoscere e le consideriamo per quello che ci fa comodo considerare?
Ora le donne ovviamente non son tutte uguali,ma ecco,ci son le donne che vanno a cena con il proprio uomo per festeggiare un anniversario,e pochi giorni dopo sono in albergo con l'istruttore della palestra,e una volte beccate ti dicono:ho fatto una cazzata.
A quel punto non serve più andare dall'amante,sputtanarlo,pisciargli sulla macchina,alla fine bisogna prendere atto che la donna che abbiam vicino è anche quella donna,e dobbiam scegliere se continuare sapendo chi è...o lasciare stare.....PUNTO.


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ciao e buona giorno.
> Sai per me non è importante quante corna possa avere.
> Io ho sempre studiato le reazioni delle persone sotto stress.......
> Per me la reazione di questo soggetto,è la tipica reazione di chi MAI avrebbe pensato di avere una donna,che festeggia al ristorante,e pochi giorni dopo finisce a scopare dentro un albergo con l'istruttore della palestra.
> ...


Buongiorno a te!
Esattamente. Le sinapsi alle volte non si collegano e non guardano oltre. Ognuno ha la donna che si merita in base a come la tratta e a quanta importanza gli dà. Poi ovviamente, ci sono donne che al posto del clitoride è come se avessero il cazzo e sono troie dentro per scelta. E quando ne becchi una, non ci sono cazzi che tengano.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ciao e buona giorno.
> Sai per me non è importante quante corna possa avere.
> Io ho sempre studiato le reazioni delle persone sotto stress.......
> Per me la reazione di questo soggetto,è la tipica reazione di chi MAI avrebbe pensato di avere una donna,che festeggia al ristorante,e pochi giorni dopo finisce a scopare dentro un albergo con l'istruttore della palestra.
> ...


:up:


----------



## sonoschifato (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ha fatto bene a cornificarti. Anzi secondo me conoscendoti si sarà scopata qualcun altro in passato.
> 
> Buone corna.



Ok, per te ha fatto bene a cornificarmi... forse è vero, forse no, spero di comprenderlo per il futuro.

Ma spiegami, perché secondo te ha fatto bene ?

E la seconda parte, su quali basi la teorizzi ? visto che al contrario di quel che dici non mi conosci...


----------



## ilnikko (14 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ciao e buona giorno.
> Sai per me non è importante quante corna possa avere.
> Io ho sempre studiato le reazioni delle persone sotto stress.......
> Per me la reazione di questo soggetto,è la tipica reazione di chi MAI avrebbe pensato di avere una donna,che festeggia al ristorante,e pochi giorni dopo finisce a scopare dentro un albergo con l'istruttore della palestra.
> ...





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te!
> Esattamente. Le sinapsi alle volte non si collegano e non guardano oltre. Ognuno ha la donna che si merita in base a come la tratta e a quanta importanza gli dà. Poi ovviamente, ci sono donne che al posto del clitoride è come se avessero il cazzo e sono troie dentro per scelta. E quando ne becchi una, non ci sono cazzi che tengano.


Quotovi :up:


----------



## MariLea (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ha fatto bene a cornificarti. Anzi secondo me conoscendoti si sarà scopata qualcun altro in passato.
> 
> Buone corna.





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma infatti questo avrà un cesto di corna che nemmeno si immagina!


e questa cos'è  terapia d'urto?

:ira:



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Esattamente. Le sinapsi alle volte non si collegano e non guardano oltre. Ognuno ha la donna che si merita in base a come la tratta e a quanta importanza gli dà. Poi *ovviamente, ci sono donne che al posto del clitoride è come se avessero il cazzo e sono troie dentro per scelta. E quando ne becchi una, non ci sono cazzi che tengano*.


Quoto molto il grassetto


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> e questa cos'è  terapia d'urto?
> 
> :ira:
> Quoto molto il grassetto


No realtà cruda.Poi se vogliamo ammorbidire con uno zuccherino,ok, 1/2 cesto!


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Quoto molto il grassetto


Che sei della stessa accademia femminile di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ?


----------



## MariLea (14 Settembre 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Che sei della stessa accademia femminile di @_ipazia_ ?


non so, qual è quest'accademia? 
comunque non appartengo ai tiratori scelti sulla croce rossa


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ed è proprio questo il punto. Perché estendere il sapere a chi rimane fortunatamente inconsapevole? Dovrei rendermi responsabile del dolore altrui per vendicare il dolore che sto subendo io?


Riporto quanto sul punto ha scritto [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION], magari t'è sfuggito. Meglio di così non si può spiegare.
"NON  è per colpire l'amante che si fa, ma per se stessi, per tante ragioni.  Perchè semplicemente ti fa stare bene, anche solo per un giorno. Perchè  non meritavi di essere colpito nel midollo, perchè sei impotente, perchè  non puoi cambiare di una virgola quello che è successo, perchè se non  fai qualcosa crepi, perchè hai sete di giustizia, perchè rosichi che  l'amante viva la sua vita serena mentre tu scoppi, perchè perchè perchè."


----------



## iosolo (14 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque se qualcuno me l'avesse detto mi avrebbe fatto un piacere.


Da tradita, non lo so se mi avrebbe fatto piacere o meno. Probabilmente avrebbe solo accelerato un processo che poi è arrivato naturalmente con i miei tempi... 
"Non dire una verità a chi non è pronto ad ascoltarla!"

Tutti noi viviamo in un equilibrio difficile da spiegare, io mi farei lo stesso scrupolo nel rivelare la cosa ad un amica, una sorella, una persona a me cara. A volte (forse proprio come me) non si cercano le prove di quello che intuiamo per non doverci trovare di fronte ad una decisione. 
Non è il momento, forse. Oppure non lo sarà mai. 

Sono sicura che è stata la decisione migliore aprire quel cellulare e scoprire la verità ma lo è stata in quel momento, con il mio modo e con l'orgoglio anche di averla cercata quella verità (e i sensi di colpa per non averlo fatto prima). E' un percorso personale difficile e come tale secondo me va trattato. 
Quindi è giusto e umanamente ammirevole secondo me avere dei dubbi nel dirlo.

Capisco anche che è in qualche modo "giusto" per il tradito che il co-traditore subisca per le sue azioni ma secondo me prima di intraprendere questa azione che comunque porterà una conseguenza importante per tutti le parti fare i conti con il proprio senso morale. 

Io da tradita non lo farei. Il mio senso morale non me lo permetterebbe, il mio dolore non sarebbe alleviato e non avrei comunque ottenuto giustizia per i "torti" da me subiti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Ok, per te ha fatto bene a cornificarmi... forse è vero, forse no, spero di comprenderlo per il futuro.
> 
> Ma spiegami, perché secondo te ha fatto bene ?
> 
> E la seconda parte, su quali basi la teorizzi ? visto che al contrario di quel che dici non mi conosci...


Scusa il tono. 

In realtà a me ha molto fastidio/schifo che concentrassi il tuo post su di lui e scrivessi solo due righe su di lei e su di voi. Capisco l'incazzatura e la presa per il culo, ma la vendetta nei suoi confronti per me è ridicola. 

Lui ha qualcosa che tu non hai e che ti fa scattare qualche molla?


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Riporto quanto sul punto ha scritto @_Andrea Lila_, magari t'è sfuggito. Meglio di così non si può spiegare.
> "NON  è per colpire l'amante che si fa, ma per se stessi, per tante ragioni.  Perchè semplicemente ti fa stare bene, anche solo per un giorno. Perchè  non meritavi di essere colpito nel midollo, perchè sei impotente, perchè  non puoi cambiare di una virgola quello che è successo, perchè se non  fai qualcosa crepi, perchè hai sete di giustizia, perchè rosichi che  l'amante viva la sua vita serena mentre tu scoppi, perchè perchè perchè."



Come dire, mal comune mezzo gaudio.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Da tradita, non lo so se mi avrebbe fatto piacere o meno. Probabilmente avrebbe solo accelerato un processo che poi è arrivato naturalmente con i miei tempi...
> "Non dire una verità a chi non è pronto ad ascoltarla!"
> 
> Tutti noi viviamo in un equilibrio difficile da spiegare, io mi farei lo stesso scrupolo nel rivelare la cosa ad un amica, una sorella, una persona a me cara. A volte (forse proprio come me) non si cercano le prove di quello che intuiamo per non doverci trovare di fronte ad una decisione.
> ...


 ti quoto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Da tradita, non lo so se mi avrebbe fatto piacere o meno. Probabilmente avrebbe solo accelerato un processo che poi è arrivato naturalmente con i miei tempi...
> "Non dire una verità a chi non è pronto ad ascoltarla!"
> 
> Tutti noi viviamo in un equilibrio difficile da spiegare, io mi farei lo stesso scrupolo nel rivelare la cosa ad un amica, una sorella, una persona a me cara. A volte (forse proprio come me) non si cercano le prove di quello che intuiamo per non doverci trovare di fronte ad una decisione.
> ...


:up:


----------



## sonoschifato (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusa il tono.
> 
> In realtà a me ha molto fastidio/schifo che concentrassi il tuo post su di lui e scrivessi solo due righe su di lei e su di voi. Capisco l'incazzatura e la presa per il culo, ma la vendetta nei suoi confronti per me è ridicola.
> 
> Lui ha qualcosa che tu non hai e che ti fa scattare qualche molla?



La discussione si è concentrata su questo punto, ma è ovvio che è solo una parte marginale del problema...e che entro breve sarà chiusa ( indipendentemente che faccia o non faccia qualcosa )

Ma non provo nessuna vergogna ad ammetterlo, forse sono strano io come uomo, ma ciò che ho descritto ( non lo ripeto ) ha messo il carico da 11, come si dice dalle mie parti, alla situazione già di merda di suo.

E' la  prima volta che mi trovo nella parte del cornuto, o almeno lo sono in modo consapevole ( lo preciso, per i cecchini da  croce rossa, come li ha chiamati qualcuno. No problem, forse più che cesti sono bancali di corna...chi lo sa. Mi auguro vi abbia fatto star meglio dirlo ), e volente o nolente, giusta o sbagliata, adesso questa è stata la mia reazione.

Per risponderti comunque no, lui non ha nulla che io non ho, anzi è lontano anni luce dalla mia ambizione di 51 enne... ( alla quale temo non arriverò di questo passo ).

Ti posso garantire che nella vita di tutti i giorni sono una persona molto ragionevole e pacifica ( a volte troppo ), ma  forse l'orgoglio più il cuore in mille pezzettini al momento non mi fanno essere lucido ? e salta fuori solo il desiderio di vendetta ... boh...


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> La discussione si è concentrata su questo punto, ma è ovvio che è solo una parte marginale del problema...e che entro breve sarà chiusa ( indipendentemente che faccia o non faccia qualcosa )
> 
> Ma non provo nessuna vergogna ad ammetterlo, forse sono strano io come uomo, ma ciò che ho descritto ( non lo ripeto ) ha messo il carico da 11, come si dice dalle mie parti, alla situazione già di merda di suo.
> 
> ...



E' comprensibile.
Ci siamo passati tutti.
Poi l'abbiamo messa a tacere per prendere in mano in maniera più razionale la situazione.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Skorpio, senz'offesa eh...magari SE e QUANDO ti troverai in 'quella' condizione ci dirai cosa ti frulla per la testa, ok ?
> Sai com'è, tra ipotetiche e condizionale e vita vissuta c'è una bella distanza..


Veramente io la situazione l ho già vissuta.............

E anche io davvero dico "senza offesa" x chi avesse provato sensazioni diverse da quelle che provai io...


----------



## eagle (14 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ciao e buona giorno.
> Sai per me non è importante quante corna possa avere.
> Io ho sempre studiato le reazioni delle persone sotto stress.......
> Per me la reazione di questo soggetto,è la tipica reazione di chi MAI avrebbe pensato di avere una donna,che festeggia al ristorante,e pochi giorni dopo finisce a scopare dentro un albergo con l'istruttore della palestra.
> ...


Lucidità straripante.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> La discussione si è concentrata su questo punto, ma è ovvio che è solo una parte marginale del problema...e che entro breve sarà chiusa ( indipendentemente che faccia o non faccia qualcosa )
> 
> Ma non provo nessuna vergogna ad ammetterlo, forse sono strano io come uomo, ma ciò che ho descritto ( non lo ripeto ) ha messo il carico da 11, come si dice dalle mie parti, alla situazione già di merda di suo.
> 
> ...


Lui con te non ha nessun impegno, teoricamente avrebbe potuto essere all'oscuro della tua esistenza. Da quello che descrivi non pare nemmeno avere avuto desiderio di farvi lasciare e sostituirsi a te. Non l'ha maltrattata, anzi ha fatto star bene una persona che ami/amavi.

La vendetta eventualmente devi indirizzarla verso di lei, ma non mi pare che tu ne sia capace, perchè hai le tue pecche, perchè lavorate assieme, perchè contro di lui è più facile: basta una telefonata, perchè attaccare lei significherebbe processare anche te stesso, ecc.

E poi io non vedo incompatibilità fra andare al motel con l'istruttore della palestra belloccio e l'essere felice con il proprio partner. Sono proprio binari paralleli.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lui con te non ha nessun impegno, teoricamente avrebbe potuto essere all'oscuro della tua esistenza. *Da quello che descrivi non pare nemmeno avere avuto desiderio di farvi lasciare e sostituirsi a te*. Non l'ha maltrattata, anzi ha fatto star bene una persona che ami/amavi.
> 
> La vendetta eventualmente devi indirizzarla verso di lei, ma non mi pare che tu ne sia capace, perchè hai le tue pecche, perchè lavorate assieme, perchè contro di lui è più facile: basta una telefonata, perchè attaccare lei significherebbe processare anche te stesso, ecc.
> 
> *E poi io non vedo incompatibilità fra andare al motel con l'istruttore della palestra belloccio e l'essere felice con il proprio partner. Sono proprio binari paralleli.*



quoto
il grassetto in particolare
E il primo grassetto fa cadere molte delle motivazioni portate fino ad ora


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Come dire, mal comune mezzo gaudio.


No danny, non è così. Non si può godere del male, eventualmente, inferto ad altri. Ci sono momenti topici nella vita in cui la propria bolla è predominante su tutto il resto del mondo. Uno di questi è la sbandata per una terza persona, un altro è il momento della scoperta da parte di chi è stato tradito. Sono eventi concatenati, l'uno causa dell'altro; una specie di effetto a catena di situazioni limite.
Non si può chiedere all'innocente di essere irreprensibile e farne una questione morale quando in quella questione ci è stato trascinato suo malgrado. Per me non è corretto proprio anche solo appellarsi alle sue qualità di responsabilità, non glielo si può chiedere.
Mio marito in questo, secondo me, è stato bravo. Mi ha lasciata libera di muovermi come credevo senza mai tentare, magari con la scusa di preservare l'altro innocente (forse, chissà), di guidarmi o suggerirmi una qualsiasi postura. Anzi, a dirla tutta, mi ha anche esplicitamente chiesto, semmai ne avessi avuto il bisogno, di rivelare tutto al marito col rischio di prendersi pure qualche mazzata in testa.

Non so chi, forse @_Jim Cain_, ha detto che l'atteggiamento dell'amante conta, e sono d'accordo. Nel mio caso l'ho graziata perchè me l'ha chiesto esplicitamente, chiedendomi perdono (ah ah) in lacrime. Sono quasi certa che se si fosse mostrata un tantino strafottente col cavolo che avrei lasciato il marito ignaro; magari la sua è stata solo una patetica sceneggiata finalizzata a salvarsi il culo, ma tant'è, comunque ha dovuto strisciare, seppure per finta (ma non credo). Si è umiliata in ogni caso da sola; infierire ulteriormente sarebbe stato, seppur lecito (continuo a pensarlo) da cattiva, cosa che non sono. Magari fulminata, come mi hanno appena detto in privato, ma cattiva proprio no.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo! Infatti io non mi sono sognata di andare a parlare a nessuno. Ho detto quello che sarebbe stato utile a me.
> 
> Il fatto è che degli altri matrimoni e famiglie non sappiamo niente e quindi non abbiamo idea se quella relazione dovrebbe essere conosciuta perché sarebbe decisiva o se sia meglio che resti segreta perché insignificante.


Anche l'amante non sa nulla dello stato dell'arte della casa nella quale fa squillare continuamente il telefono, eppure insiste magari per anni senza porsi nessun tipo di problema. Perchè dovrei avere riguardi per lei che per prima si è accomodata nella mia famiglia? 


Nel mio precedente matrimonio anche a me sarebbe stato utilissimo che qualcuno mi mettesse almeno una pulce nell'orecchio. Invece tutti sapevano e tacevano. Lui ci aveva provato con le vicine di casa, con mia sorella, con le mie amiche, con le cugine, con le maestre e con chiunque respirasse; a volte gli è andata bene, altre ha ricevuto picche, ma tutto ciò le anime pie sono venute a riferirmelo solo dopo la separazione che io ho fortemente voluto per ragioni indipendenti dalle corna. Il messaggero riporta cose vere accadute o che stanno accadendo, e se il suo assumersi il ruolo non è determinato dalla volontà deliberata di fare male, ma di fare bene a se stesso o comunque di colpire qualcuno che l'ha ferito a morte, ben venga per me.

Ovvio ovvio ovvio che tutto questo discorso è parallelo a quello principale che riguarda il consorte di cui in questo frangente ci stiamo poco occupando.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lui con te non ha nessun impegno, teoricamente avrebbe potuto essere all'oscuro della tua esistenza. Da quello che descrivi non pare nemmeno avere avuto desiderio di farvi lasciare e sostituirsi a te. Non l'ha maltrattata, anzi ha fatto star bene una persona che ami/amavi.
> 
> La vendetta eventualmente devi indirizzarla verso di lei, ma non mi pare che tu ne sia capace, perchè hai le tue pecche, perchè lavorate assieme, perchè contro di lui è più facile: basta una telefonata, perchè attaccare lei significherebbe processare anche te stesso, ecc.
> 
> E poi io non vedo incompatibilità fra andare al motel con l'istruttore della palestra belloccio e l'essere felice con il proprio partner. Sono proprio binari paralleli.


Basta far parte di una "coppia aperta".

E saperlo.


Il problema nasce quando uno dei due non è stato messo al corrente del nuovo status...e lo scopre in modo piuttosto infame.


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E poi io non vedo incompatibilità fra andare al motel con l'istruttore della palestra belloccio e l'essere felice con il proprio partner. Sono proprio binari paralleli.


Basta che lo si faccia alla luce del sole... Se non c'è incompatibilità perchè ci si va di nascosto a ore come ladri?


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Basta far parte di una "coppia aperta".
> 
> E saperlo.
> 
> ...


Appunto.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Basta far parte di una "coppia aperta".
> 
> E saperlo.
> 
> ...


visto che ho quotato il grassetto ti rispondo per me
Per me non è incompatibile nel senso che non è che vado con l'amante perchè non sono felice con te, non voglio te. Mi fai mancare qualcosa o vorrei che tu fossi diverso. Appunto è un'altra cosa
Questo non significa che tu non devi incazzarti, anzi ne hai tutti i motivi, semplicemente non è come pensi se pensi questo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Basta far parte di una "coppia aperta".
> 
> E saperlo.
> 
> Il problema nasce quando uno dei due non è stato messo al corrente del nuovo status...e lo scopre in modo piuttosto infame.


No, non è vero. Capisco che da tradito sia difficile razionalizzare questa cosa, ma per chi è dall'altra parte della barricata è così. Non tradisci per sostituire o sopperire. Tradisci perchè capiti in una situazione in cui provi attrazione mentale e fisica per una persona. Spesso non c'entra nulla la vita di tutti i giorni, anche perchè nel lungo periodo tutti abbiamo frustrazioni/gioie/negatività/soddisfazioni/problemi/benessere più o meno in egual misura.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Basta che lo si faccia alla luce del sole... Se non c'è incompatibilità perchè ci si va di nascosto a ore come ladri?


Perchè è un tabù.
Anche la ricerca di un nuovo posto di lavoro viene fatta di nascosto dal proprio datore di lavoro. 

(Comunque in passato ho discusso con coppie aperta che avevano regole anche più assillanti di una coppia chiusa).


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No danny, non è così. Non si può godere del male, eventualmente, inferto ad altri. Ci sono momenti topici nella vita in cui la propria bolla è predominante su tutto il resto del mondo. Uno di questi è la sbandata per una terza persona, un altro è il momento della scoperta da parte di chi è stato tradito. Sono eventi concatenati, l'uno causa dell'altro; una specie di effetto a catena di situazioni limite.
> Non si può chiedere all'innocente di essere irreprensibile e farne una questione morale quando in quella questione ci è stato trascinato suo malgrado. Per me non è corretto proprio anche solo appellarsi alle sue qualità di responsabilità, non glielo si può chiedere.
> *Mio marito in questo, secondo me, è stato bravo*. Mi ha lasciata libera di muovermi come credevo senza mai tentare, magari con la scusa di preservare l'altro innocente (forse, chissà), di guidarmi o suggerirmi una qualsiasi postura. *Anzi, a dirla tutta, mi ha anche esplicitamente chiesto, semmai ne avessi avuto il bisogno, di rivelare tutto al marito col rischio di prendersi pure qualche mazzata in testa.*
> 
> Non so chi, forse @_Jim Cain_, ha detto che l'atteggiamento dell'amante conta, e sono d'accordo. *Nel mio caso l'ho graziata perchè me l'ha chiesto esplicitamente,* chiedendomi perdono (ah ah) in lacrime. Sono quasi certa che se si fosse mostrata un tantino strafottente col cavolo che avrei lasciato il marito ignaro; magari la sua è stata solo una patetica sceneggiata finalizzata a salvarsi il culo, ma tant'è, *comunque ha dovuto strisciare*, seppure per finta (ma non credo). Si è umiliata in ogni caso da sola; infierire ulteriormente sarebbe stato, seppur lecito (continuo a pensarlo) da cattiva, cosa che non sono. Magari fulminata, come mi hanno appena detto in privato, ma cattiva proprio no.


Non siamo d'accordo, e questo è evidente.
Cerco di spiegare il mio punto di vista.
Non apprezzo l'atteggiamento di tuo marito che ho evidenziato in neretto. Non ricordo bene la tua storia - per cui scrivo deducendo dal tuo post, correggimi se sbaglio nella valutazione degli eventi -, ma invitarti come moglie a fare delazione presso il marito della sua amante, mi dà l'impressione di volersi salvare il culo ad ogni costo, alleviando le proprie responsabilità.
E anche trattare la donna che è stata con lui (correggimi se sbaglio gli eventi) come un oggetto che si può buttare via (più o meno) quando gli interessi non coincidono più, non è un comportamento che valuto positivamente.
L'amante in ogni caso è una persona con cui si intraprende una relazione - extraconiugale ma pur sempre una relazione - e va rispettato, ovviamente intendo da chi si è relazionato con lui, non certo da te che le sei estranea (e dovresti rimanere tale fino in fondo).
Se è comprensibile la tua rabbia verso di lei, lo è meno il suo menefreghismo verso di lei.
Non solo non la difende (comprensibile per non aumentare la tua bellicosità), ma addirittura ti spinge a farle del male.
L'altro neretto: nessuno di noi può ergersi a giudice altrui. Per quanto una persona indirettamente ci abbia fatto del male non spetta a noi punirla per questo. 
Il responsabile del tuo dolore nei tuoi confronti è solo tuo marito.
Tu hai sposato lui.
Lei in questo eventualmente deve rispondere solo al suo sposo, non a te. 
Lei è una semplice sconosciuta che ha accettato una relazione con una persona che è anche tuo marito.
La cosa è probabilmente amorale, come tante cose che si fanno nella vita, ma non spetta a noi giudicarla per questo e solo perché ci ha toccato.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non siamo d'accordo, e questo è evidente.
> Cerco di spiegare il mio punto di vista.
> Non apprezzo l'atteggiamento di tuo marito che ho evidenziato in neretto. Non ricordo bene la tua storia - per cui scrivo deducendo dal tuo post, correggimi se sbaglio nella valutazione degli eventi -, ma invitarti come moglie a fare delazione presso il marito della sua amante, mi dà l'impressione di volersi salvare il culo ad ogni costo, alleviando le proprie responsabilità.
> E anche trattare la donna che è stata con lui (correggimi se sbaglio gli eventi) come un oggetto che si può buttare via (più o meno) quando gli interessi non coincidono più, non è un comportamento che valuto positivamente.
> ...


QUOTO  e dopo aver quotato te e [MENTION=4492]FataIgnorante[/MENTION] lo stesso giorno posso anche scollegarmi


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, non è vero. *Capisco che da tradito sia difficile* razionalizzare questa cosa, ma per chi è dall'altra parte della barricata è così. Non tradisci per sostituire o sopperire. Tradisci perchè capiti in una situazione in cui provi attrazione mentale e fisica per una persona. Spesso non c'entra nulla la vita di tutti i giorni, anche perchè nel lungo periodo tutti abbiamo frustrazioni/gioie/negatività/soddisfazioni/problemi/benessere più o meno in egual misura.


Perché io lo capisco?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché io lo capisco?


Perchè ho passato serate a spiegartelo


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè ho passato serate a spiegartelo


Anche.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, non è vero. Capisco che da tradito sia difficile razionalizzare questa cosa, ma per chi è dall'altra parte della barricata è così. Non tradisci per sostituire o sopperire. Tradisci perchè capiti in una situazione in cui provi attrazione mentale e fisica per una persona. Spesso non c'entra nulla la vita di tutti i giorni, anche perchè nel lungo periodo tutti abbiamo frustrazioni/gioie/negatività/soddisfazioni/problemi/benessere più o meno in egual misura.


Ti dirò...per me resta una questione di regole e patti.
Se da un certo punto in poi non valgono più, sarebbe gradevole saperlo e potersi comportare di conseguenza.



danny ha detto:


> Perché io lo capisco?


Danny...tu per me rimani un bellissimo mistero, in effetti. :sonar:


----------



## marietto (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No danny, non è così. Non si può godere del male, eventualmente, inferto ad altri. Ci sono momenti topici nella vita in cui la propria bolla è predominante su tutto il resto del mondo. Uno di questi è la sbandata per una terza persona, un altro è il momento della scoperta da parte di chi è stato tradito. Sono eventi concatenati, l'uno causa dell'altro; una specie di effetto a catena di situazioni limite.
> *Non si può chiedere all'innocente di essere irreprensibile e farne una questione morale quando in quella questione ci è stato trascinato suo malgrado*. Per me non è corretto proprio anche solo appellarsi alle sue qualità di responsabilità, non glielo si può chiedere.
> Mio marito in questo, secondo me, è stato bravo. Mi ha lasciata libera di muovermi come credevo senza mai tentare, magari con la scusa di preservare l'altro innocente (forse, chissà), di guidarmi o suggerirmi una qualsiasi postura. Anzi, a dirla tutta, mi ha anche esplicitamente chiesto, semmai ne avessi avuto il bisogno, di rivelare tutto al marito col rischio di prendersi pure qualche mazzata in testa.
> 
> ...


Quoto con vigore, in particolare i punti nerettati.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Io credo che ognuno abbia un approccio diverso, ma non ce quello giusto o quello sbagliato.. Semplicemente diverse strutture di persone.

Spiegare le proprie reazioni è interessante x questo, perché in fin dei conti si parla di noi

È come quando muore un familiare, c'è quella persona che urla in chiesa strascicandosi sulla tomba, e quella che resta fredda e formale.


Non credo esista la reazione "giusta" al massimo esiste la reazione che ci fa star il più possibile in coerenza con noi stessi, e quindi bene

O in certi casi "il meno peggio possibile"


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No danny, non è così. Non si può godere del male, eventualmente, inferto ad altri.


Ma guarda che una persona normale non gode del fatto che il marito sia cornuto ("ce l'ho più grosso io del cornuto, dillo! dai dillo!"). Anzi se io vado a letto con una persona significa che mi interessa di lei e quindi godo che stia bene anche con il proprio partner, che sia realizzata e felice a prescindere da me.



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche l'amante non sa nulla dello stato dell'arte della casa nella quale fa squillare continuamente il telefono, eppure insiste magari per anni senza porsi nessun tipo di problema. Perchè dovrei avere riguardi per lei che per prima si è accomodata nella mia famiglia?


Però qui si parla di psicopatici, mica amanti. Se io avessi un'amante che mi chiamasse a casa penso che la scioglierei nell'acido. E' sempre questione di mettere in chiaro i limiti di un rapporto.


----------



## marietto (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, non è vero. Capisco che da tradito sia difficile razionalizzare questa cosa, ma per chi è dall'altra parte della barricata è così. Non tradisci per sostituire o sopperire. Tradisci perchè capiti in una situazione in cui provi attrazione mentale e fisica per una persona. Spesso non c'entra nulla la vita di tutti i giorni, anche perchè nel lungo periodo tutti abbiamo frustrazioni/gioie/negatività/soddisfazioni/problemi/benessere più o meno in egual misura.


A parte il fatto che il tradimento subito è molto più vecchio del tradimento perpetrato, quindi forse dovrei considerarmi più un traditore che un tradito, però io il tuo discorso lo capisco, ma non capisco perchè un tradito dovrebbe trovarvi sollievo o minori ragioni di prendersela...

Anch'io non ho tradito per sostituire o sopperire, ma questo non alleggerisce la mia posizione, anzi, forse la aggrava.Ho rischiato cose a cui tenevo per un po' di svago esterno, non ho nemmeno la scusante dellìammmmore...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Basta che lo si faccia alla luce del sole... Se non c'è incompatibilità perchè ci si va di nascosto a ore come ladri?


.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che il tradimento subito è molto più vecchio del tradimento perpetrato, quindi forse dovrei considerarmi più un traditore che un tradito, però io il tuo discorso lo capisco, ma non capisco perchè un tradito dovrebbe trovarvi sollievo o minori ragioni di prendersela...
> 
> Anch'io non ho tradito per sostituire o sopperire, ma questo non alleggerisce la mia posizione, anzi, forse la aggrava.Ho rischiato cose a cui tenevo per un po' di svago esterno, non ho nemmeno la scusante dellìammmmore...


Gira il culo eccome. Però una vita assieme, una famiglia, figli, condivisione quotidiana di dispiaceri, piaceri, blablabla davvero possono essere messi in discussione da un rapporto che non pretendeva di essere sostitutivo? Io parlo con una persona, mi piace mentalmente, fisicamente, la cosa è reciproca, mi infatuo, non mi castro, andiamo al motel 1-2-10 volte. Stiamo parlando di cosa? 20 ore contro una vita?


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ti dirò...per me resta una questione di regole e patti.
> Se da un certo punto in poi non valgono più, sarebbe gradevole saperlo e potersi comportare di conseguenza.
> 
> 
> ...



Perché io non mi sento "tradito".
Non credo esista una fazione dei traditi e dei traditori, che esistano persone che possano differenziarsi per un avvenimento che ha colpito le loro vite.
Io mi sento una persona che a un certo punto della propria esistenza ha vissuto un accadimento doloroso e che ha avuto delle conseguenze da quanto è avvenuto ma che rimane pur sempre la stessa persona pur con un'esperienza in più.
Come penso che mia moglie sia la stessa di sempre, quella che ho sposato, ma vista per quanto mi riguarda ora sotto un altro punto di vista. Forse più realistico. Il che può forse essere stato per me negativo (in questo caso) e per lei positivo (sempre relativamente) ma non fa di noi persone distinguibili unicamente per quanto è accaduto.
Non esiste il bianco e nero, ma sfumature di grigio ben superiori alle cinquanta di certa letteratura.
Come dire, avrei potuto tradire anch'io, in quanto persona.
Perché no? Ed è una cosa che ho compreso perché in questo lasso di tempo sono stato a mia volta coinvolto da un'altra persona. Involontariamente, è accaduto. Non l'ho deciso io. E anche se non c'è stato alcun tradimento fisico, la testa era lì, con lei, senza che io potessi in quel periodo fare altrimenti. E ho capito che non decidi tu che una piccola parte di quanto accade, perché il salto per tradire è minimo, arrivati a un certo punto. Siamo carne, e pertanto deboli.


----------



## marietto (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Gira il culo eccome. Però una vita assieme, una famiglia, figli, condivisione quotidiana di dispiaceri, piaceri, blablabla davvero possono essere messi in discussione da un rapporto che non pretendeva di essere sostitutivo? Io parlo con una persona, mi piace mentalmente, fisicamente, la cosa è reciproca, mi infatuo, non mi castro, andiamo al motel 1-2-10 volte. Stiamo parlando di cosa? 20 ore contro una vita?


Qui si torna al rovesciamento delle responsabilià, però. Non è il tradito che butta via la vita per le 20 ore, è il traditore che ha violato il patto di esclusività.

Capisco che per te l'escluisività abbia zero importanza, ma non puoi misurare tutto sul tuo metro, perchè non è quello che ha la maggior parte delle persone, IMO.

Nel momento che tu vai a scopazzare in motel e lo fai con moglie (o marito) e figli a casa sei tu che metti a rischio tutto quanto, non chi eventualmente reagisce alla tua azione (a caldo o a freddo che sia)... Questo è un modo di deresponsabilizzarsi e dare la colpa a qualcun altro...


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non siamo d'accordo, e questo è evidente.
> Cerco di spiegare il mio punto di vista.
> Non apprezzo l'atteggiamento di tuo marito che ho evidenziato in neretto. Non ricordo bene la tua storia - per cui scrivo deducendo dal tuo post, correggimi se sbaglio nella valutazione degli eventi -, ma invitarti come moglie a fare delazione presso il marito della sua amante, mi dà l'impressione di volersi salvare il culo ad ogni costo, alleviando le proprie responsabilità.
> E anche trattare la donna che è stata con lui (correggimi se sbaglio gli eventi) come un oggetto che si può buttare via (più o meno) quando gli interessi non coincidono più, non è un comportamento che valuto positivamente.
> ...


Danny, sappiamo bene che ogni storia è un mondo a se stante; nella mia l'amante è stata di un ficcante tale che la sua insistenza nel voler appartenere ad un "noi" quotidiano che mio marito invece relegava nel mondo di mezzo, quello del luna park fra la sua vita vera e quella di lei, è stata determinante per il game over. Ho scoperto la cosa ad un anno dalla fine degli incontri per via dei continui, lunghissimi messaggi che lei continuava ad inviargli, ricordandogli quanto si erano amati e quanto era profondo quel "noi" in cui si era crogiolata di vivere, dunque nonostante la chiusura di lui, lei ha continuato e continuato a premere finanche venendo a trascorrere le vacanze a pochi km da casa nostra pur di vederlo per qualche minuto (cosa peraltro non accaduta). Lui avrebbe potuto bloccarla in malo modo e definitivamente, e in parte l'ha fatto (i sei pazza, sei fuori etc etc si sprecavano) ma ai tempi io ero del tutto ignara e la pazza avrebbe potuto avvertirmi, dunque un po' la teneva buona, un po' la mandava affanculo. Credo si sia esasperato anche lui alla fine, da qui la noncuranza verso un eventuale esito di una mia rivelazione al marito, anche perchè la tipa era tutto un mettere in bella vista la sua vita splendente fatta di feste, vacanze chic e Milano da bere, abitini firmati, cagnolini da esposizione e motine per il week end, chè forse, credo ma non sono certa, non gli dispiacerebbe, visto che me (e lui stesso) mi ha vista crepare per più di un anno giorno e notte, sapere che anche lei paga un qualche prezzo per una cazzata fatta da entrambi. Credo eh, non lo so per certo. Se gli chiedo il perchè mi ha detto di dire tutto al marito risponde che se a me fa bene, va bene qualsiasi cosa pur di farmi tornare tranquilla, ma io credo che in realtà lui la detesti per quello che ha rappresentato, per lo scivolone nella miseria che attraverso lei ha fatto. 



> *L'altro neretto: nessuno di noi può ergersi a giudice altrui. Per quanto una persona indirettamente ci abbia fatto del male non spetta a noi punirla per questo. *
> Il responsabile del tuo dolore nei tuoi confronti è solo tuo marito.
> Tu hai sposato lui.
> Lei in questo eventualmente deve rispondere solo al suo sposo, non a te.
> ...


Sul neretto: e chi lo dice? Indirettamente un piffero, caro Danny. Indirettamente se lei non avesse saputo che il suo amante era sposato, ma lo sapeva benissimo e chiedeva continuamente di mollarmi per dedicarle minuti al telefono. Tipo fà guidare lei così nel frattempo messaggi con me, tipo non uscire con lei a fare la spesa o qualsiasi altra cosa e rimani con me, tipo non andare a cena con lei o almeno vai in bagno e telefonami più volte, tipo cose così. Non è fare del male questo? Direttamente? Mica ero una controfigura di cartone io. Ero una donna in carne ed ossa che lei suggeriva di fare cencio ad ogni piè sospinto, caro danny. 

Lei è una semplice sconosciuta, hai ragionissima, e se fossi rimasta tale anche io per lei, nonostante la storia, forse non mi sarei tanto abbarbicata sulla postazione che sto difendendo; invece lei ha tentato di ficcarsi dentro ogni più piccola piega della mia vita per gelosia e questo ha fatto ancora più rabbia. Lui gliel'ha permesso etc etc. ma fino ad un certo punto. Era disturbata, poi l'ho capito, ma sti cazzi danny. Per poco non ci sono finita io ai pazzi


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Danny, sappiamo bene che ogni storia è un mondo a se stante; nella mia l'amante è stata di un ficcante tale che la sua insistenza nel voler appartenere ad un "noi" quotidiano che mio marito invece relegava nel mondo di mezzo, quello del luna park fra la sua vita vera e quella di lei, è stata determinante per il game over. Ho scoperto la cosa ad un anno dalla fine degli incontri per via dei continui, lunghissimi messaggi che lei continuava ad inviargli, ricordandogli quanto si erano amati e quanto era profondo quel "noi" in cui si era crogiolata di vivere, dunque nonostante la chiusura di lui, lei ha continuato e continuato a premere finanche venendo a trascorrere le vacanze a pochi km da casa nostra pur di vederlo per qualche minuto (cosa peraltro non accaduta). Lui avrebbe potuto bloccarla in malo modo e definitivamente, e in parte l'ha fatto (i sei pazza, sei fuori etc etc si sprecavano) ma ai tempi io ero del tutto ignara e la pazza avrebbe potuto avvertirmi, dunque un po' la teneva buona, un po' la mandava affanculo. Credo si sia esasperato anche lui alla fine, da qui la noncuranza verso un eventuale esito di una mia rivelazione al marito, anche perchè la tipa era tutto un mettere in bella vista la sua vita splendente fatta di feste, vacanze chic e Milano da bere, abitini firmati, cagnolini da esposizione e motine per il week end, chè forse, credo ma non sono certa, non gli dispiacerebbe, visto che me (e lui stesso) mi ha vista crepare per più di un anno giorno e notte, sapere che anche lei paga un qualche prezzo per una cazzata fatta da entrambi. Credo eh, non lo so per certo. Se gli chiedo il perchè mi ha detto di dire tutto al marito risponde che se a me fa bene, va bene qualsiasi cosa pur di farmi tornare tranquilla, ma io credo che in realtà lui la detesti per quello che ha rappresentato, per lo scivolone nella miseria che attraverso lei ha fatto.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


a parte che come già detto questo non è essere amanti ma essere psicopatiche
Però perdonami davvero, ma a me continuerebbe a fare incazzare di più che la persona che sta come me non l'abbia mandata a fare in culo alla prima richiesta di questo tipo. Molto più del fatto che se la sia scopata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Qui si torna al rovesciamento delle responsabilià, però. Non è il tradito che butta via la vita per le 20 ore, è il traditore che ha violato il patto di esclusività.
> 
> Capisco che per te l'escluisività abbia zero importanza, ma non puoi misurare tutto sul tuo metro, perchè non è quello che ha la maggior parte delle persone, IMO.
> 
> Nel momento che tu vai a scopazzare in motel e lo fai con moglie (o marito) e figli a casa sei tu che metti a rischio tutto quanto, non chi eventualmente reagisce alla tua azione (a caldo o a freddo che sia)... Questo è un modo di deresponsabilizzarsi e dare la colpa a qualcun altro...


Io non ribalto le responsabilità. Dico solo che a volte azione e reazione sono fuori equilibrio.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> a parte che come già detto questo non è essere amanti ma essere psicopatiche
> Però perdonami davvero, ma a me continuerebbe a fare incazzare di più che la persona che sta come me non l'abbia mandata a fare in culo alla prima richiesta di questo tipo. Molto più del fatto che se la sia scopata.


Poi veramente ci si incazza quando si "scherza" sul decalogo della brava amante...ma certa gente non è stronza perchè si è scopata un uomo sposato, è stronza proprio a prescindere.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Danny, sappiamo bene che ogni storia è un mondo a se stante; nella mia l'amante è stata di un ficcante tale che la sua insistenza nel voler appartenere ad un "noi" quotidiano che mio marito invece relegava nel mondo di mezzo, quello del luna park fra la sua vita vera e quella di lei, è stata determinante per il game over. Ho scoperto la cosa ad un anno dalla fine degli incontri per via dei continui, lunghissimi messaggi che lei continuava ad inviargli, ricordandogli quanto si erano amati e quanto era profondo quel "noi" in cui si era crogiolata di vivere, dunque nonostante la chiusura di lui, lei ha continuato e continuato a premere finanche venendo a trascorrere le vacanze a pochi km da casa nostra pur di vederlo per qualche minuto (cosa peraltro non accaduta). Lui avrebbe potuto bloccarla in malo modo e definitivamente, e in parte l'ha fatto (i sei pazza, sei fuori etc etc si sprecavano) ma ai tempi io ero del tutto ignara e la pazza avrebbe potuto avvertirmi, dunque un po' la teneva buona, un po' la mandava affanculo. Credo si sia esasperato anche lui alla fine, da qui la noncuranza verso un eventuale esito di una mia rivelazione al marito, anche perchè la tipa era tutto un mettere in bella vista la sua vita splendente fatta di feste, vacanze chic e Milano da bere, abitini firmati, cagnolini da esposizione e motine per il week end, chè forse, credo ma non sono certa, non gli dispiacerebbe, visto che me (e lui stesso) mi ha vista crepare per più di un anno giorno e notte, sapere che anche lei paga un qualche prezzo per una cazzata fatta da entrambi. Credo eh, non lo so per certo. Se gli chiedo il perchè mi ha detto di dire tutto al marito risponde che se a me fa bene, va bene qualsiasi cosa pur di farmi tornare tranquilla, ma io credo che in realtà lui la detesti per quello che ha rappresentato, per lo scivolone nella miseria che attraverso lei ha fatto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui hai ragione tu. Lei  veramente ti si è messa contro ed è comprensibile la tua reazione come quella di tuo marito. Ma soggetti come questi non sono amanti, sono delle sanguisughe. Come nel mio caso lui che voleva che lei mi lasciasse per sposarla.


----------



## marietto (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io non ribalto le responsabilità. Dico solo che a volte azione e reazione sono fuori equilibrio.


Non credo che ci sia un "equilibrio regolamentare" per queste cose. Ognuno ha il suo, c'è chi resta a fronte di cose che il 99% delle persone troverbbe insopportabile, c'è chi chiude alla prima trasgressione. Uno nel rapporto deve starci il più possibile a proprio agio, altrimenti è meglio salutarsi...


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma guarda che una persona normale non gode del fatto che il marito sia cornuto ("ce l'ho più grosso io del cornuto, dillo! dai dillo!"). Anzi se io vado a letto con una persona significa che mi interessa di lei e quindi godo che stia bene anche con il proprio partner, che sia realizzata e felice a prescindere da me.


Questa è fantascienza, lasciatelo dire. Almeno in un mondo di gente mediamente immersa nella realtà vera. 




> Però qui si parla di psicopatici, mica amanti. Se io avessi un'amante che mi chiamasse a casa penso che la scioglierei nell'acido. E' sempre questione di mettere in chiaro i limiti di un rapporto.


E questo è l'ammore, che ci vuoi fare? Magari all'inizio di una relazione si è anche gratificati dalle attenzioni, anche rischiose, dell'amante. Poi rompono i coglioni e si tronca, ma ormai il taglio è stato dato ed è difficile cambiarlo.



danny ha detto:


> Perché io non mi sento "tradito".
> Non credo esista una fazione dei traditi e dei traditori, che esistano persone che possano differenziarsi per un avvenimento che ha colpito le loro vite.
> Io mi sento una persona che a un certo punto della propria esistenza ha vissuto un accadimento doloroso e che ha avuto delle conseguenze da quanto è avvenuto ma che rimane pur sempre la stessa persona pur con un'esperienza in più.
> Come penso che mia moglie sia la stessa di sempre, quella che ho sposato, ma vista per quanto mi riguarda ora sotto un altro punto di vista. Forse più realistico. Il che può forse essere stato per me negativo (in questo caso) e per lei positivo (sempre relativamente) ma non fa di noi persone distinguibili unicamente per quanto è accaduto.
> ...


Sul neretto: io sono fermamente convinta che nessun coinvolgimento ci accada nostro malgrado. Accade se lo vogliamo, se ne abbiamo bisogno, se ci gratifica nonostante razionalmente non ce lo diciamo. Lo facciamo accadere, ci predisponiamo affinchè accada, ma non ci si innamora senza averne un sentore preciso assolutamente arginabile se lo si desidera.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi veramente ci si incazza quando si "scherza" sul decalogo della brava amante...ma certa gente non è stronza perchè si è scopata un uomo sposato, è stronza proprio a prescindere.


Sì.
È un distinguo necessario.


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Questa è fantascienza, lasciatelo dire. Almeno in un mondo di gente mediamente immersa nella realtà vera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci si innamora anche frequentandosi e piacendosi. Pian piano. Senza che vi sia stata alcuna intenzione o volontà che accadesse. Dopo puoi solo frenare gli sviluppi se ritieni che non siano il momento o le circostanze più adatti.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Questa è fantascienza, lasciatelo dire. Almeno in un mondo di gente mediamente immersa nella realtà vera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ho capito perchè io e te non andiamo d'accordo 
PErchè abbiamo vissuto due realtà così diverse che io parlo di relazioni di un tipo e tu di un altro. Impossibile il confronto
Infatti non sono d'accordo su nulla di quello che hai scritto nemmeno in questo post


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> a parte che come già detto questo non è essere amanti ma essere psicopatiche
> Però perdonami davvero, ma a me continuerebbe a fare incazzare di più che la persona che sta come me non l'abbia mandata a fare in culo alla prima richiesta di questo tipo. Molto più del fatto che se la sia scopata.



La persona che all'inizio accetta un comportamento assolutista probabilmente, come già detto, ne è gratificato perchè in quel momento è proprio di quel tipo di attenzione spinta che ha bisogno.



Nicka ha detto:


> Poi veramente ci si incazza quando si "scherza" sul decalogo della brava amante...ma certa gente non è stronza perchè si è scopata un uomo sposato, è stronza proprio a prescindere.


Si.



danny ha detto:


> Qui hai ragione tu. Lei  veramente ti si è messa contro ed è comprensibile la tua reazione come quella di tuo marito. Ma soggetti come questi non sono amanti, sono delle sanguisughe. Come nel mio caso lui che voleva che lei mi lasciasse per sposarla.


Come dice Nicka, sono persone dalle dubbie qualità a prescindere dal ruolo di amante.


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho capito perchè io e te non andiamo d'accordo
> PErchè abbiamo vissuto due realtà così diverse che io parlo di relazioni di un tipo e tu di un altro. Impossibile il confronto
> Infatti non sono d'accordo su nulla di quello che hai scritto nemmeno in questo post


Io sottoscrivo in pieno il ragionamento di [MENTION=2955]Andrea[/MENTION]_lila
In passato, quando avevo idea di potermi ficcare in qualche casino...troncavo prima che succedesse qualcosa. Non ci arrivavo volontariamente a  perdere la testa.

C'è sempre un momento in cui si è lucidi...e si sceglie con cognizione di causa se mettere le corna o continuare a farlo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci si innamora anche frequentandosi e piacendosi. Pian piano. Senza che vi sia stata alcuna intenzione o volontà che accadesse. Dopo puoi solo frenare gli sviluppi se ritieni che non siano il momento o le circostanze più adatti.



E appunto. Se non vuoi innamorarti e coinvolgerti non frequenti e stoppi la giostra sul nascere. Se non vuoi veramente.

E' chiaro che non lo decidi a priori, ma se ti offri anche amichevolmente a qualcuno che comunque ti attrae e lui/lei fa altrettanto, banghete, accade.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Questa è fantascienza, lasciatelo dire. Almeno in un mondo di gente mediamente immersa nella realtà vera.


Io potrei dire il contrario. 



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E questo è l'ammore, che ci vuoi fare? Magari all'inizio di una relazione si è anche gratificati dalle attenzioni, anche rischiose, dell'amante. Poi rompono i coglioni e si tronca, ma ormai il taglio è stato dato ed è difficile cambiarlo.


No, questo non è ammmmmmore. Questo è tradimento. Se io permetto a una persona di entrare a gamba tesa nella mia famiglia, o sono pazzo o glielo impedisco con tutti i mezzi o lascio la mia famiglia.


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Come dice Nicka, sono persone dalle dubbie qualità a prescindere dal ruolo di amante.


Esatto. 
Davvero, io non voglio fare l'apologia del ruolo di amante perchè l'ho vissuto per periodi della mia vita in modo continuativo.
Ma ci sono confini ben netti. Mai intromettersi nella storia ufficiale, mai.
Porca puttana, io ero innamorata persa, mi sono permessa una volta sola (UNA) di dire "prendi me, scegli me, ama me" (orrida citazione) ed era finita con lui da 2 anni. Mai mi sono permessa di fare telefonate a uomini impegnati, mai di parlare delle loro donne, tutta gente che mi poteva piacere pure un bel po'. Ma i confini sono netti.
La vita in condivisione con una persona è la base e lì nessuno deve entrare, so che sto per dire un'eresia ma prendetela per buona perchè davvero l'ho sempre pensata così e uso un termine forse errato, ma ci vuole "rispetto" per la coppia nella quale si entra. Perchè sì, si entra in una coppia, ma ad un livello parallelo, indefinito, completamente scisso dalla relazione ufficiale.
Poi ci stanno gli stronzi e le stronze, ma questa è una categoria a parte.


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io sottoscrivo in pieno il ragionamento di @_Andrea__lila
> In passato, quando avevo idea di potermi ficcare in qualche casino...troncavo prima che succedesse qualcosa. Non ci arrivavo volontariamente a  perdere la testa.
> 
> C'è sempre un momento in cui si è lucidi...e si sceglie con cognizione di causa se mettere le corna o continuare a farlo.



Love 


Il mio collega diogrecoscesointerra mi parla sempre ficcandomi gli occhi negli occhi e spesso tenendomi una mano sulla spalla o addirittura sulla schiena; io mi ritraggo ed evito tante volte la compresenza per non fomentare nulla, neanche per sbaglio chè magari, e sicuramente, è solo estremamente gentile e socievole, diciamo così. Ma sono consapevole che ho al fianco una bomba atomica e che neanche penso lontanamente di maneggiare. A questo mi riferisco quando dico che uno sceglie, quando è tempo di scegliere, non quando ormai la pallina ha cominciato la sua discesa e prende velocità.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La persona che all'inizio accetta un comportamento assolutista probabilmente, come già detto, ne è gratificato perchè in quel momento è proprio di quel tipo di attenzione spinta che ha bisogno.


Scusami. non ti seguo
E' gratificato dal fatto che una donna per attirare la sua attenzione "denigri" la moglie?


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E appunto. Se non vuoi innamorarti e coinvolgerti non frequenti e stoppi la giostra sul nascere. Se non vuoi veramente.
> 
> E' chiaro che non lo decidi a priori, ma se ti offri anche amichevolmente a qualcuno che comunque ti attrae e lui/lei fa altrettanto, banghete, accade.


Io sono molto razionale ma non ritengo così semplice agire sull'attrazione. Puoi evitare di avere una storia, e lo fai dolorosamente,  di certo non puoi impedirti di desiderare una persona.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Io sottoscrivo in pieno il ragionamento di @_Andrea__lila
> In passato, quando avevo idea di potermi ficcare in qualche casino...troncavo prima che succedesse qualcosa. Non ci arrivavo volontariamente a  perdere la testa.
> 
> *C'è sempre un momento in cui si è lucidi...e si sceglie con cognizione di causa se mettere le corna o continuare a farlo.*


Questo lo sostengo anche io da sempre


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Davvero, io non voglio fare l'apologia del ruolo di amante perchè l'ho vissuto per periodi della mia vita in modo continuativo.
> Ma ci sono confini ben netti. Mai intromettersi nella storia ufficiale, mai.
> Porca puttana, io ero innamorata persa, mi sono permessa una volta sola (UNA) di dire "prendi me, scegli me, ama me" (orrida citazione) ed era finita con lui da 2 anni. Mai mi sono permessa di fare telefonate a uomini impegnati, mai di parlare delle loro donne, tutta gente che mi poteva piacere pure un bel po'. Ma i confini sono netti.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.




farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami. non ti seguo
> E' gratificato dal fatto che una donna per attirare la sua attenzione "denigri" la moglie?



No, è gratificato dalle attenzioni esagerate dell'amante. Nessuno ha parlato di denigrazione della moglie, anzi il contrario, gelosia nei confornti di una donna che divide la sua quotidianità con l'uomo col quale vorrebbe dividerla lei.



danny ha detto:


> Io sono molto razionale ma non ritengo così semplice agire sull'attrazione. Puoi evitare di avere una storia, e lo fai dolorosamente,  di certo non puoi impedirti di desiderare una persona.


Non ci si può impedire di desiderare qualcuno, certo, ma puoi impedire che quella attrazione traslochi dal mondo dei sogni a quello reale.

Non sto dicendo che si debba fare, ma che è possibile farlo.


----------



## marietto (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci si innamora anche frequentandosi e piacendosi. Pian piano. Senza che vi sia stata alcuna intenzione o volontà che accadesse. Dopo puoi solo frenare gli sviluppi se ritieni che non siano il momento o le circostanze più adatti.


Per quello che conta e per quello che può essere la mia limitata esperienza:

E' vero all'inizio, ma poi ti rendi conto che sei sul bordo, ma continui a giocare perchè il gioco è divertente, e perchè è un pò come quando inizi a fumare (posso smettere quando voglio...), poi si, arrivi ad un punto in cui accade e basta... 

Ma hai tempi e spazi per fermarti se davvero lo vuoi... (a meno che questo modo di giocare non sia parte del tuo stile di vita, naturalmente).


----------



## spleen (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Gira il culo eccome. Però una vita assieme, una famiglia, figli, condivisione quotidiana di dispiaceri, piaceri, blablabla davvero possono essere messi in discussione da un rapporto che non pretendeva di essere sostitutivo? Io parlo con una persona, mi piace mentalmente, fisicamente, la cosa è reciproca, mi infatuo, non mi castro, andiamo al motel 1-2-10 volte. *Stiamo parlando di cosa? 20 ore contro una vita?*


Sciocchezzuole insomma...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No, è gratificato dalle attenzioni esagerate dell'amante. Nessuno ha parlato di denigrazione della moglie, anzi il contrario, gelosia nei confornti di una donna che divide la sua quotidianità con l'uomo col quale vorrebbe dividerla lei.


Vedi perchè non ci capiamo
Se io sono con l'amante e chiama mio marito io rispondo al cellulare e l'amante non deve permettersi di fare un verso. Figurati se accetto che mi dica non rispondere o altro. E io mi comporto allo stesso modo
E' come se io parlo di frutta e tu di verdura. non è che non siamo d'accordo. parliamo proprio di due cose diverse


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi perchè non ci capiamo
> Se io sono con l'amante e chiama mio marito io rispondo al cellulare e l'amante non deve permettersi di fare un verso. Figurati se accetto che mi dica non rispondere o altro. E io mi comporto allo stesso modo
> E' come se io parlo di frutta e tu di verdura. non è che non siamo d'accordo. parliamo proprio di due cose diverse


Parliamo la stessa lingua eppure non c'è verso di intendersi. Mio marito era lui a chiamarmi spesso quando era con lei, pure dal balcone del motel (incrociato dati); io non lo disturbavo perchè era con l'amico del cuore, figurati :unhappy:, ma se chiamavo o scrivevo era superpresente (magari non l'ho mai beccato nel mezzo di una fellatio, che ne so). Lei invece lo chiamava a qualsiasi ora. Mandava un messaggio e se lui non rispondeva partiva con la raffica di altri messaggi, telefonate etc. e fino a che non otteneva le attenzioni che cercava non mollava. Spesso lui non aveva suoneria quando era con me proprio per non insospettirmi e lei andava fuori di testa, più di quanto non fosse di natura. Poi era costretto ad uscire a prendere le sigarette per spiegarsi due minuti e bla bla bla. Flebo, grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Parliamo la stessa lingua eppure non c'è verso di intendersi. Mio marito era lui a chiamarmi spesso quando era con lei, pure dal balcone del motel (incrociato dati); io non lo disturbavo perchè era con l'amico del cuore, figurati :unhappy:, ma se chiamavo o scrivevo era superpresente (magari non l'ho mai beccato nel mezzo di una fellatio, che ne so). L*ei invece lo chiamava a qualsiasi ora. Mandava un messaggio e se lui non rispondeva partiva con la raffica di altri messaggi, telefonate etc. e fino a che non otteneva le attenzioni che cercava non mollava. Spesso lui non aveva suoneria quando era con me proprio per non insospettirmi e lei andava fuori di testa, più di quanto non fosse di natura. Poi era costretto ad uscire a prendere le sigarette per spiegarsi due minuti e bla bla bla. *Flebo, grazie.


Ribatto? Ma si ribatto dai 
io sono sposata e ho avuto una storia con un uomo sposato.
Prima cosa che ci siamo detti è stata: paletti per cercarti? Decisi quelli mai spostati
Quindi tornando a bomba. Se mi tempesti di messaggi dopo che non ti ho risposto al primo, a meno che non vuoi comunicarmi che ti restano 5 minuti di vita, ti tempesto la testa la prossima e ultima volta che ti vedo
E guarda che io del mio amante ero bella presa eh. Ma ci sono cose che SECONDO ME arrivano prima. 
Se non vengono prima sono queste le cose che mi fanno decidere, a me tradita, di lasciarti se ti sgamo, non il fatto che hai scopato con un'altra


----------



## Ross (14 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Parliamo la stessa lingua eppure non c'è verso di intendersi. Mio marito era lui a chiamarmi spesso quando era con lei, pure dal balcone del motel (incrociato dati); io non lo disturbavo perchè era con l'amico del cuore, figurati :unhappy:, ma se chiamavo o scrivevo era superpresente (magari non l'ho mai beccato nel mezzo di una fellatio, che ne so). Lei invece lo chiamava a qualsiasi ora. Mandava un messaggio e se lui non rispondeva partiva con la raffica di altri messaggi, telefonate etc. e fino a che non otteneva le attenzioni che cercava non mollava. Spesso lui non aveva suoneria quando era con me proprio per non insospettirmi e lei andava fuori di testa, più di quanto non fosse di natura. Poi era costretto ad uscire a prendere le sigarette per spiegarsi due minuti e bla bla bla. Flebo, grazie.


Va in esatta controtendenza con quanto dicevo in una altro thread...amante sposata non implica meno rognosa.

Poi a te è capitata una piattola vera, la regina di plastica delle piaghe sociali.


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Vedo che ci sono diverse opinioni contrastanti... come è normale che sia... 50|50 circa...
> 
> Solo alcune precisazioni:
> 
> ...


Se non applichi subito il punto 2 il punto 1 ne sarà la naturale evoluzione.

Quando hai parlato del soggetto, a me veramente è venuto in mente che se informassi la moglie potresti restarne meravigliato. Potrebbe benissimo essere che lui abbia precedenti simili di cui la moglie è già a conoscenza.


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribatto? Ma si ribatto dai
> io sono sposata e ho avuto una storia con un uomo sposato.
> Prima cosa che ci siamo detti è stata: paletti per cercarti? Decisi quelli mai spostati
> Quindi tornando a bomba. Se mi tempesti di messaggi dopo che non ti ho risposto al primo, a meno che non vuoi comunicarmi che ti restano 5 minuti di vita, ti tempesto la testa la prossima e ultima volta che ti vedo
> ...



Bhò, secondo me lui all'inizio era abbastanza preso e tollerava. Ribadiva la non intrusione ma la prendeva alla leggera; poi lei ha iniziato veramente a rompere forte e lì si è aperta la spaccatura. Ma era più o meno psicopatica, eh; ansia galoppante e autostima sotto i tacchi. Roba con la quale lui faceva il giocoliere del circo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribatto? Ma si ribatto dai
> io sono sposata e ho avuto una storia con un uomo sposato.
> Prima cosa che ci siamo detti è stata: paletti per cercarti? Decisi quelli mai spostati
> Quindi tornando a bomba. Se mi tempesti di messaggi dopo che non ti ho risposto al primo, a meno che non vuoi comunicarmi che ti restano 5 minuti di vita, ti tempesto la testa la prossima e ultima volta che ti vedo
> ...


:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Come dire, mal comune mezzo gaudio.


Danny caro,
più e più volte ho apprezzato (e parecchio, e lo sai) quello che hai scritto su questo forum.
Aggiungo, in relazione all'argomento di cui qui ora si discorre, che tu, a differenza di altri, proprio per esserti trovato in una certa condizione ed aver reagito in un determinato modo, puoi legittimamente affermare che certo 'revanscismo' non ti appartiene, non lo trovi corretto, non lo approvi.
Così come, per quel che riguarda la tua storia, sei riuscito ad andare oltre un tradimento che - se non ricordo male - s'è protratto ben oltre la data della 'scoperta'. E anche qui, davvero pochi sarebbero riusciti a dare credito a chi, in realtà, ha tradito non una ma due volte.
Quello che, a mio modesto avviso, emerge dalle tue parole e dall'atteggiamento che hai tenuto in situazioni delicatissime, è una sorta di incredibile accettazione e superamento anche delle più amare realtà che però credo appartenga a te e a pochissimi altri. Il fatto che tu sia riuscito a razionalizzare e a superare in quel modo la realtà dei fatti fa di te un caso più unico che raro.
Però, liquidare quello che ha scritto @_Andrea Lila_, che non è altro che l'umana, umanissima reazione ad un torto subito, con il 'mal comune mezzo gaudio' non rende giustizia ai mille torcimenti di budella di chi, a differenza tua, ambisce - anche solo a parole - a rendere in qualche modo più difficile la vita di chi ha consapevolmente contribuito a rovinare la nostra.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, non è vero. Capisco che da tradito sia difficile razionalizzare questa cosa, ma per chi è dall'altra parte della barricata è così. Non tradisci per sostituire o sopperire. Tradisci perchè capiti in una situazione in cui provi attrazione mentale e fisica per una persona. Spesso non c'entra nulla la vita di tutti i giorni, anche perchè nel lungo periodo tutti abbiamo frustrazioni/gioie/negatività/soddisfazioni/problemi/benessere più o meno in egual misura.


Essendo stato dall'una e dall'altra parte della 'barricata' posso serenamente affermare che quello che scrivi sono solo scuse. 
Perchè O si gioca a carte scoperte ('coppia aperta')  O questa bella spiegazione dei 'perchè' e dei 'percome' si tradisce non è altro che un bel vestito per quella che è e rimane una gran vigliaccata.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Come nel mio caso lui che voleva che lei mi lasciasse per sposarla.


Uno così non ti 'deve' niente ?


----------



## JON (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Gira il culo eccome. Però una vita assieme, una famiglia, figli, condivisione quotidiana di dispiaceri, piaceri, blablabla davvero possono essere messi in discussione da un rapporto che non pretendeva di essere sostitutivo? Io parlo con una persona, mi piace mentalmente, fisicamente, la cosa è reciproca, mi infatuo, non mi castro, andiamo al motel 1-2-10 volte. *Stiamo parlando di cosa? 20 ore contro una vita*?


Fosse solo questo sarebbe il postulato perfetto di una teoria che potrebbe rendere tollerabile il tradimento all'interno di una coppi che fondamentalmente non lo accetta.

Ma non è solo questo. Forse non sempre, ma il tradimento spesso è solo una parte di un cumulo di problematiche.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Uno così non ti 'deve' niente ?


Ma a me cosa me ne può fregare di uno così? A me bastava che uscisse dalla mia vita. Lo ha fatto. Per me lui è un capitolo chiuso.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Danny caro,
> più e più volte ho apprezzato (e parecchio, e lo sai) quello che hai scritto su questo forum.
> Aggiungo, in relazione all'argomento di cui qui ora si discorre, che tu, a differenza di altri, proprio per esserti trovato in una certa condizione ed aver reagito in un determinato modo, puoi legittimamente affermare che certo 'revanscismo' non ti appartiene, non lo trovi corretto, non lo approvi.
> Così come, per quel che riguarda la tua storia, sei riuscito ad andare oltre un tradimento che - se non ricordo male - s'è protratto ben oltre la data della 'scoperta'. E anche qui, davvero pochi sarebbero riusciti a dare credito a chi, in realtà, ha tradito non una ma due volte.
> ...


Ho impiegato un po' a collegare Andrea al suo precedente nick e ora ho capito.
Lei si è trovata una psicopatica parassitaria, ed è comprensibile che ne sia uscita più che desiderosa di levarsela di torno in tutte le maniere, sia fisicamente - non avendola più tra i piedi - sia mentalmente - rendendo a lei quel che le era stato inflitto.
Che poi al momento opportuno non sia arrivata a dare sfogo alle sue intenzioni (o ambizioni, come le chiami tu), me la fa apprezzare ancor di più.
Non credere che in me non siano nati sentimenti negativi. Non pensare che non abbia avuto voglia di rivalsa, non sia stato animato da pensieri anche violenti e desideri di sputtanamento generale. 
Non solo contro l'amante ma contro altre persone che avevano favorito la relazione.
Ma a tutto questo è subentrata la razionalità che mi ha fatto comprendere l'inutilità di certe azioni.
E il confronto con alcune persone del forum mi è servito a comprendere quanto sia inutile seguire certe strade che non portano a niente e ci fanno godere solo un'effimera sensazione di rivalsa.
Effimera in quanto le "corna" non le scacci mica così se ce le hai. E i tuoi problemi di coppia rimangono lì, sempre lì. Mi puoi dire che la vendetta può servire a fare stare meglio. Ne sei convinto? Io non devo dimostrare di essere migliore dell'amante e pertanto non mi interessa vincere contro di lui, in alcun modo. Non ho mai pensato che mia moglie sia andata con lui perché lo preferiva a me. Io sono stato con mia moglie per 28 anni, e credo che già questo mi faccia comprendere quanto entrambi siamo stati importanti l'uno per l'altra. Anche se.
Non ho quindi stimoli a livello competitivo con l'amante. E qualsiasi vendetta non mi avrebbe dato niente di quello che io ritenevo mi fosse stato tolto.
Neanche per un attimo.
Inoltre, piccola considerazione finale: siamo su un forum. Spegnere l'aggressività di chi scrive dovrebbe essere anche più importante dell'esprimere compiutamente le nostre pulsioni. Se uno mi dice che vorrebbe bruciare la macchina dell'amante o fare casini, non gli do corda.
Cerco di spiegargli quanto ragionando a freddo tutto questo sia inutile.
Perché così è, perché noi da queste fasi ci siamo già passati.


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Gira il culo eccome. Però una vita assieme, una famiglia, figli, condivisione quotidiana di dispiaceri, piaceri, blablabla davvero possono essere messi in discussione da un rapporto che non pretendeva di essere sostitutivo? Io parlo con una persona, mi piace mentalmente, fisicamente, la cosa è reciproca, mi infatuo, non mi castro, andiamo al motel 1-2-10 volte. Stiamo parlando di cosa? 20 ore contro una vita?


Interessante.
Vedi president,la premessa è che bastano 30 sec a cambiare una vita.
Passare ad un incrocio o ad una rotatoria con 30 sec di anticipo o di ritardo può essere la differenza che ci separa fra la vita e al morte.
A me questa cosa è stata ricordata proprio un anno fa.
5 sec prima non scrivevo oggi,5 sec dopo avrei evitato un incidente.
Fatta questa premessa,la questione è che certi valori,se uno li ha,correttezza,onestà,sincerità,non vanno a tempo.
Una volta,10 volte,5 min,24 ore,mancare di rispetto a qualcuno,non è questione di tempo.Basta un attimo.


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho impiegato un po' a collegare Andrea al suo precedente nick e ora ho capito.
> Lei si è trovata una psicopatica parassitaria, ed è comprensibile che ne sia uscita più che desiderosa di levarsela di torno in tutte le maniere, sia fisicamente - non avendola più tra i piedi - sia mentalmente - rendendo a lei quel che le era stato inflitto.
> Che poi al momento opportuno non sia arrivata a dare sfogo alle sue intenzioni (o ambizioni, come le chiami tu), me la fa apprezzare ancor di più.
> Non credere che in me non siano nati sentimenti negativi. Non pensare che non abbia avuto voglia di rivalsa, non sia stato animato da pensieri anche violenti e desideri di sputtanamento generale.
> ...


Bel post. Molto.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante.
> Vedi president,la premessa è che bastano 30 sec a cambiare una vita.
> Passare ad un incrocio o ad una rotatoria con 30 sec di anticipo o di ritardo può essere la differenza che ci separa fra la vita e al morte.
> A me questa cosa è stata ricordata proprio un anno fa.
> ...


Ma le scelte non sono una questione di tempo e fato.
5 secondi prima o 5 secondi dopo fanno la differenza tra la vita e la morte, scegliere di andare con una persona 1 volta, 10, 20, un'ora o un giorno intero non è un incidente. E' una scelta. Giusta o sbagliata che sia.
Scorretti? Disonesti? E se si fosse solo (o prevalentemente) egoisti?


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma le scelte non sono una questione di tempo e fato.
> 5 secondi prima o 5 secondi dopo fanno la differenza tra la vita e la morte, scegliere di andare con una persona 1 volta, 10, 20, un'ora o un giorno intero non è un incidente. E' una scelta. Giusta o sbagliata che sia.
> Scorretti? Disonesti? E se si fosse solo (o prevalentemente) egoisti?


Giusto egoisti.Ma allora meglio rendere edotti il patner o no?
Vorrei sempre scegliere con chi stare....se con una persona o una maschera...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto egoisti.Ma allora meglio rendere edotti il patner o no?
> Vorrei sempre scegliere con chi stare....se con una persona o una maschera...


Sai quante cose non racconti nemmeno a te stesso? Mica per niente, è che a volte manco le vedi. E' giusto quello che dici, ma credo che siano ben poche le persone che riescono in quello che dici tu.
E poi...chi ti dice che non siano tutte persone? Magari con lati che preferiscono tenere celati, non sempre vuol dire avere una maschera. Forse vuol dire dare diverse importanze a cosa succede nel corso della vita, che si spera essere lunga.


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sai quante cose non racconti nemmeno a te stesso? Mica per niente, è che a volte manco le vedi. E' giusto quello che dici, ma credo che siano ben poche le persone che riescono in quello che dici tu.
> E poi...chi ti dice che non siano tutte persone? Magari con lati che preferiscono tenere celati, non sempre vuol dire avere una maschera. Forse vuol dire dare diverse importanze a cosa succede nel corso della vita, che si spera essere lunga.


D'accordo,anche io ho una maschera,come tutti.
Il problema è la distanza fra quello che sei e la maschera che indossi.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo,anche io ho una maschera,come tutti.
> Il problema è la distanza fra quello che sei e la maschera che indossi.


No, ho detto una cosa diversa. Non penso si indossi una maschera.
Penso che si sia così e basta e che si scelga di far vedere quello che si decide di far vedere. Abbiamo molteplici lati, non tutti belli e non tutti brutti. Il gioco sta nel far vedere il più possibile, ma tutto è impossibile.


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No, ho detto una cosa diversa. Non penso si indossi una maschera.
> Penso che si sia così e basta e che si scelga di far vedere quello che si decide di far vedere. Abbiamo molteplici lati, non tutti belli e non tutti brutti. Il gioco sta nel far vedere il più possibile, ma tutto è impossibile.


Embè si decide di far vedere sempre quello che si pensa possa piacere...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè si decide di far vedere sempre quello che si pensa possa piacere...


Si decide in coscienza di tenere nascosto il meno possibile. Ognuno mostra di sè pregi e difetti, perchè è coi pregi e difetti del partner che convivi ogni giorno.
Io sono stata anni in una situazione decisamente particolare, lui ha creato comunque una famiglia, a lei non ha tolto nulla, con lei ha messo su casa, ha pagato bollette, mutui, animali, etc...
Manco posso dire che con me si svagava perchè la nostra era una situazione particolare sul serio, ma io non ero la sua donna, il suo mondo, il suo quotidiano.
Ero altro. Ero (ipse dixit) la macchia sul suo perfetto curriculum vitae. E ci puoi passare il bianchetto, ma la macchia resta, invisibile agli occhi di chi quel curriculum lo legge e aggiorna ogni giorno. La macchia la conosce solo chi la macchia l'ha fatta.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si decide in coscienza di tenere nascosto il meno possibile. Ognuno mostra di sè pregi e difetti, perchè è coi pregi e difetti del partner che convivi ogni giorno.
> Io sono stata anni in una situazione decisamente particolare, lui ha creato comunque una famiglia, a lei non ha tolto nulla, con lei ha messo su casa, ha pagato bollette, mutui, animali, etc...
> Manco posso dire che con me si svagava perchè la nostra era una situazione particolare sul serio, ma io non ero la sua donna, il suo mondo, il suo quotidiano.
> Ero altro. Ero (ipse dixit) la macchia sul suo perfetto curriculum vitae. E ci puoi passare il bianchetto, ma la macchia resta, invisibile agli occhi di quel curriculum lo legge e aggiorna ogni giorno. La macchia la conosce solo chi la macchia l'ha fatta.


Bel post mi ci ritrovo


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho impiegato un po' a collegare Andrea al suo precedente nick e ora ho capito.
> Lei si è trovata una psicopatica parassitaria, ed è comprensibile che ne sia uscita più che desiderosa di levarsela di torno in tutte le maniere, sia fisicamente - non avendola più tra i piedi - sia mentalmente - rendendo a lei quel che le era stato inflitto.
> Che poi al momento opportuno non sia arrivata a dare sfogo alle sue intenzioni (o ambizioni, come le chiami tu), me la fa apprezzare ancor di più.
> Non credere che in me non siano nati sentimenti negativi. Non pensare che non abbia avuto voglia di rivalsa, non sia stato animato da pensieri anche violenti e desideri di sputtanamento generale.
> ...


Sul sottolineato : anch'io ho consigliato almeno due volte al nostro amico di evitare di fare cazzate come quella del tuo esempio. Ciononostante, si deve pur accettare il fatto che non siamo tutti uguali e che per uno (due, tre, cento, un milione) che si comporterebbero esattamente come ti sei comportato tu, ce n'è altrettanti, e forse di più, che reagirebbero diversamente. E francamente non me la sento di tirare una linea di demarcazione fra ciò che è giusto e ciò che è sbagliato. Ognuno è fatto a suo modo e ognuno reagisce in base al proprio temperamento. 
Se poi :
a) l'altro/a s'è intrigato parecchio della vita altrui, cercando in tutti i modi di far saltare il banco e,
b) l'altro/a non era uno sconosciuto/a, ma anzi un conoscente o, addirittura, un amico, beh io, a costo di farmi  dare del troglodita, non censurerò mai chi medita di restituire, in altra forma, il dolore che ha subìto. Eccetto, ovviamente, qualsiasi forma di violenza.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non credo che ci sia un "equilibrio regolamentare" per queste cose. Ognuno ha il suo, c'è chi resta a fronte di cose che il 99% delle persone troverbbe insopportabile, c'è chi chiude alla prima trasgressione. Uno nel rapporto deve starci il più possibile a proprio agio, altrimenti è meglio salutarsi...


Ma infatti. 
Qui non si considera che ognuno è fatto a modo suo e ognuno reagisce per come è fatto, per quella che è la sua sensibilità, la sua formazione, e per mille altre cose.
Esempio : se io ho una tresca con la moglie di uno che so essere particolarmente iroso e violento, posso realisticamente aspettarmi che, se scoperto, mi cerchi per farmi un mazzo così. Giusto ? Sbagliato ? Sai che gliene fotte al tipo...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> b) l'altro/a non era uno sconosciuto/a, ma anzi un conoscente o, addirittura, un amico, beh io, a costo di farmi  dare del troglodita, non censurerò mai chi medita di restituire, in altra forma, il dolore che ha subìto. Eccetto, ovviamente, qualsiasi forma di violenza.


E' più violenza uno schiaffo dato a chi si reputa uno stronzo che si è fottuto la moglie o andare dalla sua compagna (magari con figli) a rovinarle la vita?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Si decide in coscienza di tenere nascosto il meno possibile. Ognuno mostra di sè pregi e difetti, perchè è coi pregi e difetti del partner che convivi ogni giorno.
> Io sono stata anni in una situazione decisamente particolare, lui ha creato comunque una famiglia, a lei non ha tolto nulla, con lei ha messo su casa, ha pagato bollette, mutui, animali, etc...
> Manco posso dire che con me si svagava perchè la nostra era una situazione particolare sul serio, ma io non ero la sua donna, il suo mondo, il suo quotidiano.
> Ero altro. Ero (ipse dixit) la macchia sul suo perfetto curriculum vitae. E ci puoi passare il bianchetto, ma la macchia resta, invisibile agli occhi di chi quel curriculum lo legge e aggiorna ogni giorno. La macchia la conosce solo chi la macchia l'ha fatta.


Condivido
Aggiungo che le "facce" di ciascuno di noi non è che decidiamo noi di farle vedere a bacchetta, o le dobbiamo far vedere a tutti e per forza ogni giorno

Se io avessi un lato violento di me, per dire, non è che lo faccio veder dal mattino quando vado in ufficio a prender a sganassoni i colleghi

Poi magari capita il giorno x la situazione y in ufficio, e improvvisamente mostro di me un lato violento.

Le parti di noi non ci si giocano necessariamente tutte, su tutto, ogni giorno, con chiunque.

Chi di noi non ha nascosto ai propri genitori (per dire) alcuni "lati" di noi??

Forse solo io??

Eppure... Sono i nostri genitori, gli vorremo o gli avrem voluto bene? (Per chi li avesse persi)


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se non vuoi innamorarti e coinvolgerti non frequenti e stoppi la giostra sul nascere. Se non vuoi veramente.


'Volontà' è un'altra parola chiave.
C'è chi usa come scusa il 'mi sono fatto/a prendere' come se non ci fosse stato un attimo per DECIDERE autonomamente cosa fare. Poi, i complimenti e le avances piacciono un pò a tutti. E' solo che alcuni sanno rimanere a quello, altri vogliono (anche se non sempre riescono ad ammetterlo) andare oltre.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' più violenza uno schiaffo dato a chi si reputa uno stronzo che si è fottuto la moglie o andare dalla sua compagna (magari con figli) a rovinarle la vita?


Il primo è passibile di querela, il secondo no.
Poi, se ho subìto un torto forse sta a me decidere come renderti pariglia, o vuoi deciderlo tu ?
Qui mi sembra che si continui a guardare il dito e non la luna...
Rispondendo a Danny pochi minuti fa ho specificato due casi nei quali reputo una 'rivalsa' (non violenta) più o meno legittima, specificando inoltre che tutto dipende (mi dispiace per i traditori, ma così è) da come è fatto il tradito.
O vogliamo forse sostenere che chi s'è andato a ficcare nella vita di qualcun altro (invitato, certo) debba anche arrogarsi il diritto di decidere se, come ed in che modo 'scontare' quello che ha fatto ?


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il primo è passibile di querela, il secondo no.
> Poi, se ho subìto un torto forse sta a me decidere come renderti pariglia, o vuoi deciderlo tu ?
> Qui mi sembra che si continui a guardare il dito e non la luna...
> Rispondendo a Danny pochi minuti fa ho specificato due casi nei quali reputo una 'rivalsa' (non violenta) più o meno legittima, specificando inoltre che tutto dipende (mi dispiace per i traditori, ma così è) da come è fatto il tradito.
> O vogliamo forse sostenere che chi s'è andato a ficcare nella vita di qualcun altro (invitato, certo) debba anche arrogarsi il diritto di decidere se, come ed in che modo 'scontare' quello che ha fatto ?


E' proprio perchè guardo la luna e non il dito che dico così. Perchè guardo sul lungo e su cose lontane nel tempo. 
Io capisco più uno sfogo immediato (e fisico) su chi si è permesso di entrare nella propria vita piuttosto che altro.
Sfogo immediato=dito. Avvisare il partner dell'amante con tutte le conseguenze del caso=luna.
Quando mi sono trovata ad essere amante e per una serie di circostanze avevamo pensato che lei avesse capito o sospettasse (ci avevano visti in giro insieme un po' troppo spesso) mi sono aspettata che questa venisse a tirarmi due ceffoni e li avrei pure presi. Sia chiaro, parlo così perchè ero single e oltre a quello credo non avrebbe potuto fare. 
Io non mi arrogo il diritto di decidere come scontare le mie pene, ma credo poco al mal comune mezzo gaudio dell'avvisare la gente in giro.
Se mi beccavo due ceffoni col cazzo che querelavo. Ma io parlo per me.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il primo è passibile di querela, il secondo no.
> Poi, se ho subìto un torto forse sta a me decidere come renderti pariglia, o vuoi deciderlo tu ?
> Qui mi sembra che si continui a guardare il dito e non la luna...
> Rispondendo a Danny pochi minuti fa ho specificato due casi nei quali reputo una 'rivalsa' (non violenta) più o meno legittima, specificando inoltre che tutto dipende (mi dispiace per i traditori, ma così è) da come è fatto il tradito.
> O vogliamo forse sostenere che chi s'è andato a ficcare nella vita di qualcun altro (invitato, certo) debba anche arrogarsi il diritto di decidere se, come ed in che modo 'scontare' quello che ha fatto ?


Perché ritieni che qualcuno voglia "decidere" quale dovrebbe esser la tua reazione scopertoti tradito??

Non credo che qui si parli di stabilire la "reazione giusta" si confrontano e esplorano semplicemente le nostre diverse reazioni, senza limitarci a enunciarle.

Parlavi giustamente di "volontà" ed ecco.. Per me in quel contesto da tradito mi interessò esclusivamente accertare la "volontà" di mia moglie

Accertata e dichiarata pienamente quella, tutto il resto per me è pari a 0

Per te è pari a 50 o 30, non so

Per me fu pari a 0

La dichiarata volontà di mia moglie di aver agito in piena consapevolezza, mise fuori gioco ogni ulteriore bersaglio della mia rabbia


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non mi arrogo il diritto di decidere come scontare le mie pene, ma credo poco al mal comune mezzo gaudio dell'avvisare la gente in giro.
> Se mi beccavo due ceffoni col cazzo che querelavo. Ma io parlo per me.


In realtà lo fai poichè ritieni che una conseguenza sia accettabile, l'altra no.
Il punto è che chi è nelle tue condizioni non può permettersi di decidere un bel niente, può solo pregare che non succeda nulla. Stop. Poi, ripeto, c'è caso e caso e c'è temperamento e temperamento, e anche qui chi è in quella posizione non è che possa fare granchè.
Poi, che TU, nel caso di due ceffoni, non avresti querelato beh, buon per te e per chi te li avrebbe tirati. 
Ma non siamo tutti uguali e c'è chi lo farebbe. 
E sai com'è, un tradito che si becca pure una querela per un paio di ceffoni finisce dritto dritto nella peggiore delle categorie, quella del 'cornuto e mazziato'.


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' più violenza uno schiaffo dato a chi si reputa uno stronzo che si è fottuto la moglie o andare dalla sua compagna (magari con figli) a rovinarle la vita?


1. Che tu le rovini la vita è tutto da dimostrare. Magari gliela salvi.

2. Se vai a scopare in giro, che siano libere/i o impegnate/i (perchè magari alla fine da tua moglie/tuo marito ci va l'amante single che vorrebbe di più...) sei TU che metti la tua famiglia in gioco e sulla linea di tiro. Quindi lo/a stronzo/a resti tu, a mio parere; poi se la tua "salvezza" la metti nelle mani di quello/a a cui trombi la moglie o il marito, oltre che stronzo/a sei anche abbastanza coglione/a.

3.Questa è la mia opinione, poi fate vobis, mi rendo conto che in un mondo dove non è mai nostra responsabilità ma colpa dei venti, dell'effetto serra, della briscola bastoni e io c'ho coppe, può essere un concetto faticoso da accettare...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché ritieni che qualcuno voglia "decidere" quale dovrebbe esser la tua reazione scopertoti tradito??
> 
> Non credo che qui si parli di stabilire la "reazione giusta" si confrontano e esplorano semplicemente le nostre diverse reazioni, senza limitarci a enunciarle.
> 
> ...


C'è [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] che ritiene che certe 'conseguenze' siano accettabili, altre no.
Perciò precisavo.
Poi, come già scritto, c'è tradimento e tradimento, dipende se l'altro/a lo conoscevi o meno, quanto l'altro/a ha brigato per far saltare la tua unione, insomma, per me è pari alla percentuale che più ti piace nel momento in cui l'altro ha fatto di tutto per far saltare il banco giocando sporco sulla mia persona, sulla mia reputazione, sull'andamento della storia con la mia compagna...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. Che tu le rovini la vita è tutto da dimostrare. Magari gliela salvi.
> 
> 2. Se vai a scopare in giro, che siano libere/i o impegnate/i (perchè magari alla fine da tua moglie/tuo marito ci va l'amante single che vorrebbe di più...) sei TU che metti la tua famiglia in gioco e sulla linea di tiro. Quindi lo/a stronzo/a resti tu, a mio parere; poi se la tua "salvezza" la metti nelle mani di quello/a a cui trombi la moglie o il marito, oltre che stronzo/a sei anche abbastanza coglione/a.
> 
> 3.Questa è la mia opinione, poi fate vobis, mi rendo conto che in un mondo dove non è mai nostra responsabilità ma colpa dei venti, dell'effetto serra, della briscola bastoni e io c'ho coppe, può essere un concetto faticoso da accettare...


1. ma non sapendolo perchè correre il rischio? è questo che non capisco.

2. e questo lo dico sempre pure io, la responsabilità è di chi mette a rischio la propria famiglia ed è con questa persona che il tradito DOVREBBE prendersela.

3. questo concetto mi pare che non sia stato fatto passare, ma vabbè.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. Che tu le rovini la vita è tutto da dimostrare. Magari gliela salvi.
> 
> 2. Se vai a scopare in giro, che siano libere/i o impegnate/i (perchè magari alla fine da tua moglie/tuo marito ci va l'amante single che vorrebbe di più...) *sei TU che metti la tua famiglia in gioco e sulla linea di tiro. *Quindi lo/a stronzo/a resti tu, a mio parere; *poi se la tua "salvezza" la metti nelle mani di quello/a a cui trombi la moglie o il marito, oltre che stronzo/a sei anche abbastanza coglione/a.
> 
> *3.Questa è la mia opinione, poi fate vobis, mi rendo conto che in un mondo dove non è mai nostra responsabilità ma colpa dei venti, dell'effetto serra, della briscola bastoni e io c'ho coppe, può essere un concetto faticoso da accettare...


E che altro vuoi aggiungere ?:up::up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> 1. Che tu le rovini la vita è tutto da dimostrare. Magari gliela salvi.
> 
> 2. Se vai a scopare in giro, che siano libere/i o impegnate/i (perchè magari alla fine da tua moglie/tuo marito ci va l'amante single che vorrebbe di più...) sei TU che metti la tua famiglia in gioco e sulla linea di tiro. Quindi lo/a stronzo/a resti tu, a mio parere; poi se la tua "salvezza" la metti nelle mani di quello/a a cui trombi la moglie o il marito, oltre che stronzo/a sei anche abbastanza coglione/a.
> 
> 3.Questa è la mia opinione, poi fate vobis, mi rendo conto che in un mondo dove non è mai nostra responsabilità ma colpa dei venti, dell'effetto serra, della briscola bastoni e io c'ho coppe, può essere un concetto faticoso da accettare...


Non sono d accordo su questa attribuzione di responsabilità

Se un tale va in giro a strombazzare, ma mia moglie si fa felicemente strombazzare da questo qui, chi rovina eventualmente  la MIA famiglia è MIA moglie, che si fa felicemente strombazzare da questo qui

È l attribuzione piena e massima di responsabilità, per me


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo su questa attribuzione di responsabilità
> 
> Se un tale va in giro a strombazzare, ma mia moglie si fa felicemente strombazzare da questo qui, chi rovina eventualmente  la MIA famiglia è MIA moglie, che si fa felicemente strombazzare da questo qui
> 
> È l attribuzione piena e massima di responsabilità, per me


Boh io non riesco a capire, ma rispetto le idee di tutti, come si faccia a pensarla diversamente


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> 1. ma non sapendolo perchè correre il rischio? è questo che non capisco.
> 
> 2. e questo lo dico sempre pure io, la responsabilità è di chi mette a rischio la propria famiglia ed è con questa persona che il tradito DOVREBBE prendersela.
> 
> 3. questo concetto mi pare che non sia stato fatto passare, ma vabbè.


1. Personalmente ho corso il rischio quando l'ho fatto, e m'ha ringraziato tre volte (aveva esordito con 'qualcosa l'avevo intuìta') ;

2. leggi tutto il periodo, non solo quello relativo alla responsabilità del proprio 'congiunto'. Marietto aggiunge che illudersi che il marito di quella che ti sei scopato agisca in modo da non farti alcunchè è pura coglionagine.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] che ritiene che certe 'conseguenze' siano accettabili, altre no.
> Perciò precisavo.
> Poi, come già scritto, c'è tradimento e tradimento, dipende se l'altro/a lo conoscevi o meno, quanto l'altro/a ha brigato per far saltare la tua unione, insomma, per me è pari alla percentuale che più ti piace nel momento in cui l'altro ha fatto di tutto per far saltare il banco giocando sporco sulla mia persona, sulla mia reputazione, sull'andamento della storia con la mia compagna...


Io se vado con una sposata, posso aspettarmi di tutto
Botte, stiaffi, msnate, cazzotti, fucilate nella schiena

Non è questo il problema, e noi che traditori siamo anche stati, sappiamo Jim che si pensa a ben altro, e nulla di questi pensieri ci assilla

Ma non è questo il punto

Ognuno reagirà come crede, si fa x esplorare le reciproche sensazioni

E il punto della volontà da te toccato x me è decisivo

Poi io potevo anche dire a n a moglie in quei tempi: ma no, dai.. Un pochino eri indecisa vero? Ti ha un po costretto, vero? Dai su, cosi mi sento autorizzato a spaccargli l auto

Ma se tua moglie ti dice che no,non è stata costretta, anzi gli è piaciuto
Anzi, se non scoperta probabilmente lo avrebbe rivisto

Mi spieghi cosa cazzo mi resta da sfogarmi verso chi?????

Dimmelo, insegnami il meccanismo, cosi se mi capita di nuovo lo faccio anche io e mi sfogo un po di piu di come mi sfogai


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo su questa attribuzione di responsabilità
> 
> Se un tale va in giro a strombazzare, ma mia moglie si fa felicemente strombazzare da questo qui, chi rovina eventualmente  la MIA famiglia è MIA moglie, che si fa felicemente strombazzare da questo qui
> 
> È l attribuzione piena e massima di responsabilità, per me


Oh ma leggete o fate finta ? 
NESSUNO dice che non sia come scrivi e come ho sottolineato, solo che la vicenda nel suo insieme, per come si modulano certe storie, non esime il terzo da certe sue 'responsabilità'. OVVIO che chi ci deve qualcosa è di gran lunga il nostro partner e non l'altro/a ma questo non racconta tutta la storia.


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> 1. ma non sapendolo perchè correre il rischio? è questo che non capisco.
> 
> 2. e questo lo dico sempre pure io, la responsabilità è di chi mette a rischio la propria famiglia ed è con questa persona che il tradito DOVREBBE prendersela.
> 
> 3. questo concetto mi pare che non sia stato fatto passare, ma vabbè.


Attenzione: io non ho scritto che vendicarsi, in qualsiasi forma, sia positivo, ma che non mi sta bene che la reazione sia considerata più riprovevole dell'azione. 

1.Anche l'amante non sa se a casa hai 4 figli oppure no, o se il vostro matrimonio senza il suo intervento, sarebbe durato per sempre. Perchè lui può correre il rischio e il tradito no? Trombare vince su tutto?

2.Ma lo stesso vale per chi da sposato/a tromba tua moglie/marito. La famiglia se la gioca lui/lei. Non può dare la colpa all'avverso destino, se qualcuno dei coinvolti si rompe i coglioni e vuota il sacco. E se contava sul silenzio di quella persona, trattasi anche di coglionaggine.
Non sei tu che decidi se il tradito debba prendersela con te con la compagna/il compagno o con l'amante, o con entrambi. E' lui. Tu hai già piegato le "regole" a tuo favore, se lui fa lo stesso è al massimo esecrabile esattamente come te. Non di più.

3. Mi sembra d'aver letto ripetutamente l'amante non c'entra nulla. E' esattamente questo concetto, IMO.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oh ma leggete o fate finta ?
> NESSUNO dice che non sia come scrivi e come ho sottolineato, solo che la vicenda nel suo insieme, per come si modulano certe storie, non esime il terzo da certe sue 'responsabilità'. OVVIO che chi ci deve qualcosa è di gran lunga il nostro partner e non l'altro/a ma questo non racconta tutta la storia.


Ah.. OK!


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io se vado con una sposata, posso aspettarmi di tutto
> Botte, stiaffi, msnate, cazzotti, fucilate nella schiena


Bene.
Vedo che piano piano questa consapevolezza si fa giustamente strada...



Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è questo il problema, e noi che traditori siamo anche stati, sappiamo Jim che si pensa a ben altro, e nulla di questi pensieri ci assilla


Benissimo.
Non 'assilla' te ? E sai a chi ti scopre che gliene frega se ti assilla o meno ? 
Se il pensiero non ti 'assilla' c'è qualcosa che non va amico mio, giacchè sarebbe più corretto dire che il pensiero t'assilla ma sostanzialmente te ne freghi e continui a fare una cosa che comporta una serie di rischi...




Skorpio ha detto:


> E il punto della volontà da te toccato x me è decisivo
> 
> Poi io potevo anche dire a n a moglie in quei tempi: ma no, dai.. Un pochino eri indecisa vero? Ti ha un po costretto, vero? Dai su, cosi mi sento autorizzato a spaccargli l auto
> 
> ...


La volontà di chi ci deve qualcosa è decisiva anche per me, quella dell'altro è solo marginale.
Mai sostenuto il contrario.
Però, se avessi letto i miei 'distinguo', avresti facilmente inteso come la penso, e cioè :
se l'altro/a lo conosci personalmente, o no ; se è un amico o un buon conoscente, o no. 
Perchè nei primi casi, per come la vedo io, la responsabilità del 'terzo' pesa, eccome ! 
Viceversa molto meno.
Se poi il terzo, come spesso accade, non si limita a fare il terzo ma prova in tutti i modi a farti le scarpe, a denigrarti in ogni modo, a disprezzare quello che sei, quello che fai, come sei e come lo fai (insomma, in una parola cerca di gettare su di te quanto più fango possibile) allora dimmi tu se quel 'terzo' non merita una ovvia reazione...


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2016)

Io inviterei a riflettere solo su una cosa - che questo tema è stato ampiamente dibattuto più e volte e più volte ho detto la mia.
Le reazioni umane sono imprevedibili.
Tu (generico) vai ad informare il marito dell'amante di tuo marito per vendetta/rivalsa/perchéègiustochesoffranoancheloro bla bla.
Quello impazzisce e ammazza la moglie.
.....dove ti vai a mettere?
Informi la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie. Quella aspetta sotto casa tua moglie e la prende a mazzate.
"Giustizia è fatta"?
Concordo con Danny sull'invito alla prudenza e la necessità di stemperare al fine di non fomentare e con Nicka su tutto (pur essendo stata io tradita).
Non ho altro da aggiungere, buona discussione


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Io inviterei a riflettere solo su una cosa - che questo tema è stato ampiamente dibattuto più e volte e più volte ho detto la mia.
> Le reazioni umane sono imprevedibili.
> Tu (generico) vai ad informare il marito dell'amante di tuo marito per vendetta/rivalsa/perchéègiustochesoffranoancheloro bla bla.
> Quello impazzisce e ammazza la moglie.
> ...


Esatto tanto di cappellone.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto tanto di cappellone.


Uh :carneval: bello il cappellone...! :rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ... omissis
> 
> La volontà di chi ci deve qualcosa è decisiva anche per me, quella dell'altro è solo marginale.
> Mai sostenuto il contrario.
> ...


Ma il problema è sempre e comunque tua moglie che gli da retta ... che accetta che questa persona ti denigri senza reagire ... che lo lascia fare perché LEI non ha più rispetto per te.

Se la mia amante avesse anche detto solo una parola contro mia moglie (che fra l'altro conosce anche abbastanza bene), io me ne sarei andato all'istante ...


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Io inviterei a riflettere solo su una cosa - che questo tema è stato ampiamente dibattuto più e volte e più volte ho detto la mia.
> Le reazioni umane sono imprevedibili.
> Tu (generico) vai ad informare il marito dell'amante di tuo marito per vendetta/rivalsa/perchéègiustochesoffranoancheloro bla bla.
> Quello impazzisce e ammazza la moglie.
> ...


...E se il tradito o la tradita, scoperta la tresca si suicida, o ammazza entrambi? 

La verità è che quando ci si mette a giocare con certe cose, tutto può succedere.

L'importante sarebbe rendersi conto che nessuno dei protagonisti è intoccabile o salvo da qualsiasi cosa, e invece mi sembra che molti pensino che lo status di "terzo incomodo" sia una specie di matta a scala 40...


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Io inviterei a riflettere solo su una cosa - che questo tema è stato ampiamente dibattuto più e volte e più volte ho detto la mia.
> Le reazioni umane sono imprevedibili.
> Tu (generico) vai ad informare il marito dell'amante di tuo marito per vendetta/rivalsa/perchéègiustochesoffranoancheloro bla bla.
> Quello impazzisce e ammazza la moglie.
> ...


E io quoto te.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene.
> Vedo che piano piano questa consapevolezza si fa giustamente strada...
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io l ho letto il tuo ultimo punto, anche sopra....
L ho letto e molto bene

È il mio metro x giudicar le persone questo.

Che è molto diverso da una "sensazione" da verificare  sulla persona

"Jim Cain mi fa la sensazione di persona viscida, cosi a idea.. Non so"

"Jim Cain E' viscido - stai attento!"

Non so se cogli la differenza.. Che x me è di sostanza

So di andar sul pesante, ed eventualmente fermami o ignorami, ma se questo soggetto faceva questa "azione" con tua moglie, parlandogli male di te, era lei che doveva tutelarti e stopparlo risolutamente, 

Questo si, per me sarebbe davvero insostenibile, altro che trombate.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh io non riesco a capire, ma rispetto le idee di tutti, come si faccia a pensarla diversamente



Io invece ricordo quell'episodio di cronaca, di quel bastardo che bruciò la fidanzata, rea di averlo lasciato per mettersi con un altro.
Ricordo gli amici che lo incitavano a dar fuoco alla macchina di lei, a vendicarsi del torto subito.
I parenti di lui che dopo comunque lo definivano "uno a posto".
Lei non c'è più ed è morta nella maniera più orribile.
Lui ha gettato a sua volta la sua vita.
Per cosa?

Ecco: il dovere di chi era accanto a quel disgraziato era di fermarlo prima, aiutarlo a ragionare.
Aiutarlo a capire che le storie finiscono, ed è INUTILE affannarsi a costruire qualcosa che si è rotto, ed è anche peggio vendicarsi per quello che si ritiene un torto, ma non lo è.
E' solo uno dei tanti casi della vita, che a un certo punto prende altre strade, indipendentemente da noi.
Perché noi non possiamo decidere di tenere una donna legata, come fosse una cosa nostra, a noi.
Piuttosto noi possiamo decidere se stare ancora con questa donna dopo che ci ha traditi o andarcene per la nostra strada, ma - A FREDDO - non possiamo stabilire una punizione per lei, per lo sconosciuto che lei ha deciso di amare, per la moglie di questo sconosciuto, per i figli di questa coppia che noi non conosciamo.
Ci fu qualcuno che già 2000 anni fa lo disse, e ancora a noi manca di comprendere che non spetta a noi giudicare o punire, che non siamo così infallibili o perfetti da potercelo permettere e non è neppure da deboli ammetterlo, semmai il contrario. 
A una persona tradita spetta solo di prendere coscienza della cosa e decidere che fare della coppia, senza trovare falsi bersagli per poter recuperare l'autostima o falsare il giudizio sulla compagna per non gettare via l'immagine illusoria di lei con cui ha convissuto per anni.
Serve un atto di maturità per capire chi si ha veramente accanto, un'altra persona, fatta di carne, pensante, viva, e soprattutto non nostra.
Se questa persona può piacerci ancora o non piacerci più.
Nient'altro. 
Se mai questa persona l'abbiamo amata, il rispetto - in cui lei sicuramente ha mancato, ma che a noi non deve mancare, altrimenti ci macchiamo dello stesso peccato che ci ha fatto così male - presuppone che la si lasci libera di scegliere a sua volta cosa fare del nostro "noi".
Liberamente, non con la paura di ritorsioni da parte nostra o di vendette.
Chi tradisce non è una troia, una cagna, come si legge ormai da parte di omuncoli frustrati sul web, come chi va con donne sposate non è uno stronzo o un bastardo.
Sono persone che fanno scelte, magari sbagliate per noi, ma corrette per chi vive quel rapporto che ha deciso di portare avanti indipendentemente da noi. 
L'unica conseguenza è che possa finire, per quel rapporto, un altro rapporto, nel momento in cui per caso (e non per intenzione o delazione) tutto venisse alla luce.
Ed è su questo, sul rapporto di coppia ufficiale, che ci si deve concentrare.
Io noto che in questo thread non se ne è mai accennato.
La cosa mi fa pensare. Negativamente, aggiungo.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> ...E se il tradito o la tradita, scoperta la tresca si suicida, o ammazza entrambi?
> 
> La verità è che quando ci si mette a giocare con certe cose, tutto può succedere.
> 
> L'importante sarebbe rendersi conto che nessuno dei protagonisti è intoccabile o salvo da qualsiasi cosa, e invece mi sembra che molti pensino che lo status di "terzo incomodo" sia una specie di matta a scala 40...


Guarda che sono d'accordo, nessuno è intoccabile o esente da reazioni inconsulte. A maggior ragione coinvolgere IO quarti e quinti ignari perché ferita e distrutta e quindi "muoia Sansone con tutti i filistei", lo trovo inutile e dannoso.


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece ricordo quell'episodio di cronaca, di quel bastardo che bruciò la fidanzata, rea di averlo lasciato per mettersi con un altro.
> Ricordo gli amici che lo incitavano a dar fuoco alla macchina di lei, a vendicarsi del torto subito.
> I parenti di lui che dopo comunque lo definivano "uno a posto".
> Lei non c'è più ed è morta nella maniera più orribile.
> ...


E vabbè tiriamo fuori le foto dei bimbi, adesso...

Io credo che fatti di cronaca o annedoti esemplari di un comportamento o dell'altro ne trovi fin che ti pare a dimostrare quello che ti pare.

Io vorrei solo leggere la stessa "indifferenza morale" che riserviamo a chi tradisce o a chi va a letto con il compagno/la compagna d'altri, anche per chi, eventualmente ha deciso di rivalersi o è stato tentato di farlo, senza che questo implichi una condanna morale più forte per lui/lei che per gli altri. Poi, ovvio, ci sarà caso e caso. Ma nessuno tocchi Caino per partito preso, per me resta assurdo...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se la mia amante avesse anche detto solo una parola contro mia moglie (che fra l'altro conosce anche abbastanza bene), io me ne sarei andato all'istante ...


'Se'...'se'...'se'.
Ma non è successo.
Non lo ha fatto.
Tu scrivi 'se lo avesse fatto' e immagini quale sarebbe potuta essere la tua reazione, ma puoi appunto solo immaginarlo perchè non è successo.
Sarebbe potuto succedere (puoi negarlo ?) che t'incazzavi con l'amante e finiva lì.
Che le dicevi che quel tipo di considerazioni non le gradivi ma, nonostante questo, avresti continuato a vederla.
Nel mio come in altri casi il meccanismo era il seguente :
lei : si lamentava con lui di una serie di cose che mi riguardavano/lui : coglieva la palla al balzo rafforzando ed esaltando queste 'lamentele', al fine di avvicinarla a sè quanto più possibile e per convincerla - in breve - che io e lei non eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altra/lei: spesso si incazzava con lui per le considerazioni che lui faceva su di me. Perchè ? Meccanismo psicologico semplicissimo : alla fine era lei e solo lei che doveva/poteva lamentarsi di me, lui poteva solo assecondare e ascoltare. Ma infanga oggi, infanga domani, qualcosa colpiva nel segno...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> ...E se il tradito o la tradita, scoperta la tresca si suicida, o ammazza entrambi?
> 
> La verità è che quando ci si mette a giocare con certe cose, tutto può succedere.


Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa.
Ma qui le responsabilità valgono solo per uno degli attori in gioco, mi sa.
P.S. : il mio psichiatra mi ha raccontato di DUE casi in passato alla sua attenzione relativi a persone 'tradite' che hanno letteralmente sbroccato.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Io inviterei a riflettere solo su una cosa - che questo tema è stato ampiamente dibattuto più e volte e più volte ho detto la mia.
> Le reazioni umane sono imprevedibili.
> Tu (generico) vai ad informare il marito dell'amante di tuo marito per vendetta/rivalsa/perchéègiustochesoffranoancheloro bla bla.
> Quello impazzisce e ammazza la moglie.
> ...


Bisogna considerare che le opinioni discordanti non significano necessariamente che alcuni siano più "violenti" che altri. Il violento, quello vero, non sbraita, non lo senti arrivare, te lo ritrovi davanti, anzi dietro direi...e colpisce.

Le opinioni variano al variare dell'esperienza e della condizione di chi le esprime. Non credo sia utile parlare di vendetta, credo piuttosto sia necessario parlare di rabbia e della sua gestione.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

*...*



JON ha detto:


> Bisogna considerare che le opinioni discordanti non significano necessariamente che alcuni siano più "violenti" che altri. Il violento, quello vero, non sbraita, non lo senti arrivare, te lo ritrovi davanti, anzi dietro direi...e colpisce.
> 
> Le opinioni variano al variare dell'esperienza e della condizione di chi le esprime. Non credo sia utile parlare di vendetta, credo piuttosto sia necessario parlare di rabbia e della sua gestione.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Se'...'se'...'se'.
> Ma non è successo.
> Non lo ha fatto.
> Tu scrivi 'se lo avesse fatto' e immagini quale sarebbe potuta essere la tua reazione, ma puoi appunto solo immaginarlo perchè non è successo.
> ...


a me basterebbe questo
Invece ti/vi focalizzate su cosa ha fatto lui
La cosa più grave l'ha già fatta lei
Lui poteva anche stare muto sicuro, ma lei si era già qualificata nell'importanza che dava al vostro rapporto


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E vabbè tiriamo fuori le foto dei bimbi, adesso...
> 
> Io credo che fatti di cronaca o annedoti esemplari di un comportamento o dell'altro ne trovi fin che ti pare a dimostrare quello che ti pare.
> 
> Io vorrei solo leggere la stessa "indifferenza morale" che riserviamo a chi tradisce o a chi va a letto con il compagno/la compagna d'altri, anche per chi, eventualmente ha deciso di rivalersi o è stato tentato di farlo, senza che questo implichi una condanna morale più forte per lui/lei che per gli altri. Poi, ovvio, ci sarà caso e caso. Ma nessuno tocchi Caino per partito preso, per me resta assurdo...





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa.
> Ma qui le responsabilità valgono solo per uno degli attori in gioco, mi sa.
> P.S. : il mio psichiatra mi ha raccontato di DUE casi in passato alla sua attenzione relativi a persone 'tradite' che hanno letteralmente sbroccato.


Perdonatemi ma io non ho detto niente del genere.o perlomeno se l'ho detto me lo potreste indicare? Che il traditore non ha responsabilità, che nessuno tocchi caino? Dove l'ho scritto?
Io ho semplicemente detto che reputo INUTILE E DANNOSO coinvolgere quarti o quinti una volta scoperto il tradimento subito perché chi mi deve rendere conto è mio marito, in alcuni casi (vedi danny e andrea) se l'amante di mio marito mi ronza intorno e mi crea problemi me la vedo con lei, ma andare dal marito di lei lo reputo inutile.

Poi se non avete interesse ad accettare le opinioni altrui che non combaciano con la vostra va benissimo, ma mettermi in bocca che "il traditore porello!!!!! Va protetto sia lui che l'amante" anche no.


----------



## Ross (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Bisogna considerare che le opinioni discordanti non significano necessariamente che alcuni siano più "violenti" che altri. Il violento, quello vero, non sbraita, non lo senti arrivare, te lo ritrovi davanti, anzi dietro direi...e colpisce.
> 
> Le opinioni variano al variare dell'esperienza e della condizione di chi le esprime. Non credo sia utile parlare di vendetta, credo piuttosto sia necessario parlare di rabbia e della sua gestione.


Aggiungo la parola 'sfogo'. 
Ricordo cosa si passi alla scoperta di un terzo incomodo nella propria vista sentimentale...esiste quasi sempre la fase della 'rabbia'.

Che in qualche modo va fatta sbollire...vuoi scopando una zoccola rimediata in giro, vuoi andando a correre, vuoi facendoti le canne come quando avevi 16 anni, vuoi rompendo il cazzo a chi ti ha dato la più forte delle gomitate sulle gengive mai ricevuta.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E vabbè tiriamo fuori le foto dei bimbi, adesso...
> 
> Io credo che fatti di cronaca o annedoti esemplari di un comportamento o dell'altro ne trovi fin che ti pare a dimostrare quello che ti pare.
> 
> Io vorrei solo leggere la stessa "indifferenza morale" che riserviamo a chi tradisce o a chi va a letto con il compagno/la compagna d'altri, anche per chi, eventualmente ha deciso di rivalersi o è stato tentato di farlo, senza che questo implichi una condanna morale più forte per lui/lei che per gli altri. Poi, ovvio, ci sarà caso e caso. Ma nessuno tocchi Caino per partito preso, per me resta assurdo...


Amore e vendetta, amore e violenza non sono mai pari.
Perché, se ribaltiamo il punto di vista, il tradimento è spesso a una storia d'amore per altri che non siamo noi.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me basterebbe questo
> Invece ti/vi focalizzate su cosa ha fatto lui
> La cosa più grave l'ha già fatta lei
> Lui poteva anche stare muto sicuro, ma lei si era già qualificata nell'importanza che dava al vostro rapporto


E ribadisco che se la gente ha a che fare con degli stronzi non è manco una questione di amanti o chissà che.


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2016)

Ogni volta che si parla di questo argomento mi trovo a dovermi "giustificare" di qualcosa che non ho detto. 
Io poi, che non ho mai tradito e sono stata tradita in passato, IO giustifico traditore ed amante, si certo, perché dire "che cazzo vai a fare dal marito dell'amante di tuo marito" =  tradimento è positivo!!
Ma sapete che vi dico? Ma fate come vi pare  andate, litigate, informate, vendicatevi, per me...rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ogni volta che si parla di questo argomento mi trovo a dovermi "giustificare" di qualcosa che non ho detto.
> Io poi, che non ho mai tradito e sono stata tradita in passato, IO giustifico traditore ed amante, si certo, perché dire "che cazzo vai a fare dal marito dell'amante di tuo marito" =  tradimento è positivo!!
> Ma sapete che vi dico? Ma fate come vi pare  andate, litigate, informate, vendicatevi, per me...rotfl: :rotfl:


E riquoto.
Mi sono appallata, vado a parlare di culo con Paolomilano.


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Amore e vendetta, amore e violenza non sono mai pari.
> Perché, se ribaltiamo il punto di vista, il tradimento è spesso da una storia d'amore.


Ancora... Di questo al tradito non frega (giustamente) una mazza...

Lui reagisce come può e come crede.

E se la sua reazione non è violenta ha lo stesso diritto che hanno avuto gli altri due di esercitarla. PUNTO.

La seconda parte poi è proprio falsa. la maggior parte dei tradimenti hanno ben poco a che fare con l'amore... IMO


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ogni volta che si parla di questo argomento mi trovo a dovermi "giustificare" di qualcosa che non ho detto.
> Io poi, che non ho mai tradito e sono stata tradita in passato, IO giustifico traditore ed amante, si certo, perché dire "che cazzo vai a fare dal marito dell'amante di tuo marito" =  tradimento è positivo!!
> Ma sapete che vi dico? Ma fate come vi pare  andate, litigate, informate, vendicatevi, per me...rotfl: :rotfl:


Hai ragione,e vorrà dire che se la mia donna mi mette le corna...vado a menare il suo amante,che magari neanche sapeva o chissà cosa cazzo sapeva...


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Bisogna considerare che le opinioni discordanti non significano necessariamente che alcuni siano più "violenti" che altri. Il violento, quello vero, non sbraita, non lo senti arrivare, te lo ritrovi davanti, anzi dietro direi...e colpisce.
> 
> Le opinioni variano al variare dell'esperienza e della condizione di chi le esprime. *Non credo sia utile parlare di vendetta, credo piuttosto sia necessario parlare di rabbia e della sua gestione*.




Sì, perfetto.


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Perdonatemi ma io non ho detto niente del genere.o perlomeno se l'ho detto me lo potreste indicare? Che il traditore non ha responsabilità, che nessuno tocchi caino? Dove l'ho scritto?
> Io ho semplicemente detto che reputo INUTILE E DANNOSO coinvolgere quarti o quinti una volta scoperto il tradimento subito perché chi mi deve rendere conto è mio marito, in alcuni casi (vedi danny e andrea) se l'amante di mio marito mi ronza intorno e mi crea problemi me la vedo con lei, ma andare dal marito di lei lo reputo inutile.
> 
> Poi se non avete interesse ad accettare le opinioni altrui che non combaciano con la vostra va benissimo, ma mettermi in bocca che "il traditore porello!!!!! Va protetto sia lui che l'amante" anche no.


Veramente, hai quotato una mia risposta a danny...


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ancora... Di questo al tradito non frega (giustamente) una mazza...
> 
> Lui reagisce come può e come crede.
> 
> ...



Sicuramente ha lo stesso diritto.
Può farlo.
Ma esattamente come reputiamo sbagliato il tradimento, ritengo altrettanto riprovevole la delazione o l'accanimento nei confronti dell'amante per ritorsione.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Aggiungo la parola 'sfogo'.
> Ricordo cosa si passi alla scoperta di un terzo incomodo nella propria vista sentimentale...esiste quasi sempre la fase della 'rabbia'.
> 
> Che in qualche modo va fatta sbollire...vuoi scopando una zoccola rimediata in giro, vuoi andando a correre, vuoi facendoti le canne come quando avevi 16 anni, vuoi rompendo il cazzo a chi ti ha dato la più forte delle gomitate sulle gengive mai ricevuta.


Certo, sono d accordo...

Non esiste lo sfogo giusto

Come quello in ufficio che si "sfoga" e rompe il cazzo perché ha problemi in casa, mica è giusto, ma si deve sfogare

Infatti si parla di rabbia, di come ciascuno l ha canalizzata nel contesto specifico, etc...

Che non è che lo scopo del 3D sia stabilire cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, o se alla amante è equa punizione bruciare il gatto o spaccare 6 denti

Che poi siccome mia moglie è bona, e allora invece che 6 denti è giusto gliene spacchi 12...

Si cade in discorsi senza senso...


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Veramente, hai quotato una mia risposta a danny...


Hai quotato me dicendo che nessuno pensa al tradito e che nessuno è esente etc etc.
Ogni volta che rappresento il mio pensiero arrivano i commenti a difesa d diritto del tradito a fare casino per rabbia/dolore/etc etc, va benissimo ma io parlavo d'altro, comunque no problema, meglio che mi concentro su altro che non è proprio un periodo lieto per "discutere" sul forum, per me.
Peace&love


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ogni volta che si parla di questo argomento mi trovo a dovermi "giustificare" di qualcosa che non ho detto.
> Io poi, che non ho mai tradito e sono stata tradita in passato, IO giustifico traditore ed amante, si certo, perché dire "che cazzo vai a fare dal marito dell'amante di tuo marito" =  tradimento è positivo!!
> Ma sapete che vi dico? Ma fate come vi pare  andate, litigate, informate, vendicatevi, per me...rotfl: :rotfl:


Io non credo di aver messo in bocca niente a nessuno  Oddio, si può dire su Tradinet.it? :rotfl:

Su una cosa ti do ragione: Anch'io devo smetterla di intervenire in questo tipo di thread. A dire la verità io o sempre e solo difeso una parità etica/morale tra le parti, ma risulto sempre più sanguinario di Vlad Tepes...

E tieni presente che non faccio a botte dalla prima adolescenza e quando sono stato tradito non ho neanche parlato con l'amante della mia morosa (e oltretutto lo conoscevo!)...


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2016)

*Si*

La rabbia va convogliata nella giusta direzione.
Se la macchina davanti a me frena,io freno,e la macchina dietro mi tampona...e sti cazzi la mia rabbia è per il coglione che mi ha tamponato....!
O facciamo che vigliaccamente preferiamo afferire una parte di responsabilità della nostra donna ad altri per affievolire le sue reposnabilità?


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me basterebbe questo
> Invece ti/vi focalizzate su cosa ha fatto lui
> La cosa più grave l'ha già fatta lei
> Lui poteva anche stare muto sicuro, ma lei si era già qualificata nell'importanza che dava al vostro rapporto


A me è stato spiegato - da uno che pago e che ne sa più di me e di te - che il tradimento nasce dal 'rancore'.
Ci sei ?
Quindi, lamentarsi con l'amante del proprio compagno/a è cosa comunissima (che sia sbagliato concordo con te ma non è questo il punto).
E questo succede per due motivi :
a) è proprio il rancore - unito ad altro - che spinge una persona ad interessarsi a qualcun'altra che non sia il proprio compagno/a ;
b) è proprio il rancore il motore della relazione adulterina laddove per molti lamentarsi del proprio partner costituisce una giustificazione a quello che stia facendo.
Mica tutti sono capaci di dire (e soprattutto, dirsi) che lo si fa semplicemente perchè ci piace e ci fa stare bene...no no...bisogna 'mostrizzarlo' il partner...
Il punto è che l''altro/a' gioca molto sporco quando non solo asseconda, ma FOMENTA quel rancore e lo cavalca.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io non credo di aver messo in bocca niente a nessuno  Oddio, si può dire su Tradinet.it? :rotfl:
> 
> Su una cosa ti do ragione: Anch'io devo smetterla di intervenire in questo tipo di thread. A dire la verità io o sempre e solo difeso una parità etica/morale tra le parti, ma risulto sempre più sanguinario di Vlad Tepes...
> 
> *E tieni presente che non faccio a botte dalla prima adolescenza e quando sono stato tradito non ho neanche parlato con l'amante della mia morosa (e oltretutto lo conoscevo!)*...


Ma infatti se volessimo dare alle espressioni di ognuno un pesò equivalente in termini di violenza è facile che si cada in fraintendimenti tali da giudicare una persona per un modo diametralmente opposto a quello che realmente questa è.

Ci sono casi in cui sia il partner che il suo amante hanno entrambi responsabilità verso il tradito.


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente ha lo stesso diritto.
> Può farlo.
> Ma esattamente come reputiamo sbagliato il tradimento, ritengo* altrettanto* riprovevole la delazione o l'accanimento nei confronti dell'amante per ritorsione.


Perfetto. E' esattamento quello che cerco di dire da tot threads a questa parte.

Il mio problema deriva dal fatto che raramente è così, qui, e la seconda sembra sempre considerata peggio della prima...


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io non credo di aver messo in bocca niente a nessuno  Oddio, si può dire su Tradinet.it? :rotfl:
> 
> Su una cosa ti do ragione: Anch'io devo smetterla di intervenire in questo tipo di thread. A dire la verità io o sempre e solo difeso una parità etica/morale tra le parti, ma risulto sempre più sanguinario di Vlad Tepes...
> 
> E tieni presente che non faccio a botte dalla prima adolescenza e quando sono stato tradito non ho neanche parlato con l'amante della mia morosa (e oltretutto lo conoscevo!)...


E' comprensibile il concetto che vuoi portare avanti, ma parte da un assunto sbagliato: che si affermi che il tradimento sia accettabile, mentre la gestione impropria della rabbia, successiva alla scoperta, da parte del tradito, no.
Entrambi, per ragioni diverse, sono comportamenti sbagliati, da stigmatizzare.
Non per niente a chi è tradito si consiglia di fare una scelta a ragion veduta, cercando di far luce sul rapporto che ha con la moglie/compagna, senza perdere tempo altrove a cercare responsabilità oltre a quella della persona che lo ha tradito. 
Ha di fronte a sé una persona che non lo ha rispettato, che ha mancato a degli impegni e che probabilmente si è anche legata sentimentalmente a un'altra.
Comprendo la rabbia, in un primo momento, ma dopo?
E' utile?
Che poi anche qui stiamo assolutizzando concetti che devono avere una loro relatività.
Come nel caso di Andrea, un certo comportamento può essere giustificabile.
Non è gestione impropria della rabbia ma desiderio di levarsi una persona che è contro di noi.
E' autodifesa.
Come nel tradimento: sarebbe altrettanto riprovevole il nostro giudizio verso chi tradisce il partner che lo rifiuta sistematicamente da anni?


----------



## banshee (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io non credo di aver messo in bocca niente a nessuno  Oddio, si può dire su Tradinet.it? :rotfl:
> 
> Su una cosa ti do ragione: Anch'io devo smetterla di intervenire in questo tipo di thread. A dire la verità io o sempre e solo difeso una parità etica/morale tra le parti, ma risulto sempre più sanguinario di Vlad Tepes...
> 
> E tieni presente che non faccio a botte dalla prima adolescenza e quando sono stato tradito non ho neanche parlato con l'amante della mia morosa (e oltretutto lo conoscevo!)...


Si che si può dire :rotfl: a me puoi dire tutto almeno..!
Anche io devo smetterla di intervenire, proprio perché ho avuto accanto un uomo violento, con reazioni oltre misura, incontrollate, esplosive e senza possibilità di previsione, mi spaventa molto l'idea di "andare a dire/fare etc/ te vengo sotto casa/te meno " che veramente non sai mai come l'altro possa reagire.
Ciò non toglie nulla alla gravità del tradimento etc etc... Tutto qui. 
Ma meglio che mi eclisso...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ci sono casi in cui sia il partner che il suo amante hanno entrambi responsabilità verso il tradito.


Giustissimo. :up:
Un esempio [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *A me è stato spiegato - da uno che pago e che ne sa più di me e di te - che il tradimento nasce dal 'rancore'.*
> Ci sei ?
> Quindi, lamentarsi con l'amante del proprio compagno/a è cosa comunissima (che sia sbagliato concordo con te ma non è questo il punto).
> E questo succede per due motivi :
> ...


Ma forse nel tuo caso. E appunto perchè lo paghi. 
In 6 anni (6) non ho mai sentito una lamentela. E mai lamentele rancorose nemmeno in altre situazioni più brevi. Sarò stata sicuramente fortunata io eh, prima che inizi a rispondermi "brava tu, beate te, complimentoni".
O forse erano veramente supermegarancorosi ma avevano capito che se volevano farmisi di tutto potevano parlare meno che dei problemi che avevano in casa. Perchè chi ha problemi in casa è meglio che se li risolva prima di aggiungere problemi ad altri problemi.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La rabbia va convogliata nella giusta direzione.
> Se la macchina davanti a me frena,io freno,e la macchina dietro mi tampona...e sti cazzi *la mia rabbia è per il coglione che mi ha tamponato*....!
> O facciamo che vigliaccamente preferiamo afferire una parte di responsabilità della nostra donna ad altri per affievolire le sue reposnabilità?


Poveraccio...tra l'altro sarebbe pure quello cui tocca pagare tutto.  Scherzo.

Ma mi sa che il punto è proprio questo. Chi tampona deve pagare, ma siccome in amore il codice della strada non è applicabile alla lettera, capita che chi tampona è soggetto a rilievi piuttosto opinabili.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma forse nel tuo caso. E appunto perchè lo paghi.


No. Il motore principale di chi tradisce (generico) è quello. Che io lo paghi o meno poco rileva, era semplicemente per riferire il parere di uno specialista. 



Nicka ha detto:


> In 6 anni (6) non ho mai sentito una lamentela. E mai lamentele rancorose nemmeno in altre situazioni più brevi. Sarò stata sicuramente fortunata io eh, prima che inizi a rispondermi "brava tu, beate te, complimentoni".
> O forse erano veramente supermegarancorosi ma avevano capito che se volevano farmisi di tutto potevano parlare meno che dei problemi che avevano in casa. Perchè chi ha problemi in casa è meglio che se li risolva prima di aggiungere problemi ad altri problemi.


Erano quello che ti pare. A me è stato spiegato altro.


----------



## Nicka (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No. Il motore principale di chi tradisce (generico) è quello. Che io lo paghi o meno poco rileva, era semplicemente per riferire il parere di uno specialista.
> 
> 
> 
> Erano quello che ti pare. A me è stato spiegato altro.


Ma tu, come ognuno qui dentro, devi guardare a te stesso. Non a tutto quello che di generico si può dire.
Se tu hai tradito per rancore e sei stato tradito per rancore non vuole assolutamente dire che il rancore è la base del tradimento. Ma per me proprio no.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Giustissimo. :up:
> Un esempio @_JON_ ?


Un semplice esempio. Direi un amico, ma anche un conoscente, che comunque ha un qualche rapporto con te, magari frequenta la tua casa...e si occupa pure della signora.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu, come ognuno qui dentro, devi guardare a te stesso. Non a tutto quello che di generico si può dire.
> Se tu hai tradito per rancore e sei stato tradito per rancore non vuole assolutamente dire che il rancore è la base del tradimento. Ma per me proprio no.


Again.
Mi è stato spiegato che 'generalmente' il motore è quello.
Io - tanto per stare a me - non credo di averlo fatto per quel motivo, ma siccome quel motivo attiene sostanzialmente all'inconscio l'autoanalisi in questi casi il più delle volte fa cilecca...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Un semplice esempio. Direi un amico, ma anche un conoscente, che comunque ha un qualche rapporto con te, magari frequenta la tua casa...e si occupa pure della signora.


Quindi se racconto alla moglie di un lui generico - lui che conosco per essere stato al suo primo matrimonio e al funerale di sua madre - posso dire che tutto sommato ho fatto bene o sono solo uno stronzo rancoroso ?


----------



## kikko64 (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Se'...'se'...'se'.
> Ma non è successo.
> Non lo ha fatto.
> Tu scrivi 'se lo avesse fatto' e immagini quale sarebbe potuta essere la tua reazione, ma puoi appunto solo immaginarlo perchè non è successo.
> ...


Non capisco in base a quale "verità infusa" tu possa permetterti di affermare una cosa del genere ...

Al di là del fatto che tu tendi a "stereotipare" i rapporti fra amanti usando a modello solo la tua esperienza, posso solo dirti che il rapporto che avevo io con la mia amante non era nemmeno paragonabile a quello che, a quanto dici, aveva tua moglie con il suo amante, se non altro per il fatto che con la mia amante MAI mi sono lamentato di mia moglie (e lei MAI si è lamentata del suo compagno) non dando a lei la possibilità, se mai ce ne fosse stato bisogno, di denigrarla in alcun modo (cosa che comunque avevo chiarito sin dall'inizio, non avrei mai accettato).



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nel mio come in altri casi il meccanismo era il seguente :
> *lei : si lamentava con lui di una serie di cose che mi riguardavano
> */lui : coglieva la palla al balzo rafforzando ed esaltando queste 'lamentele', al fine di avvicinarla a sè quanto più possibile e per convincerla - in breve - che io e lei non eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altra/*lei: spesso si incazzava con lui per le considerazioni che lui faceva su di me.* Perchè ? Meccanismo psicologico semplicissimo : alla fine era *lei e solo lei che doveva/poteva lamentarsi di me, *lui poteva solo assecondare e ascoltare. Ma infanga oggi, infanga domani, qualcosa colpiva nel segno...


Dal grassetto si evince comunque che fosse sempre tua moglie con le sue lamentele verso di te ad istigare ed in qualche modo giustificare il fatto che lui ti denigrasse ... 

Denigrandoti con il suo amante forse lei voleva solo giustificare se stessa ?? non lo so ... non ho parametri oggettivi per rispondere a questa domanda ma certo è che il suo amante aveva di te solo l'immagine che lei gli presentava ... giusta o sbagliata che fosse ... e forse era proprio quell'immagine di te, che LEI per prima aveva messo al centro del loro rapporto, che alla fine entrambi utilizzavano per giustificare se stessi.

Ed anche se io rimango convinto che ci siano migliaia, forse milioni di modi diversi per tradire, in fine dei conti è sempre è comunque lei che ti ha tradito ... lei che *ha deciso* di tradirti ... non lui.


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' comprensibile il concetto che vuoi portare avanti, ma parte da un assunto sbagliato: che il tradimento sia accettabile, mentre la gestione impropria della rabbia, successiva alla scoperta, da parte del tradito, no.
> Entrambi, per ragioni diverse, sono comportamenti sbagliati, da stigmatizzare.
> Non per niente a chi è tradito si consiglia di fare una scelta a ragion veduta, cercando di far luce sul rapporto che ha con la moglie/compagna, senza perdere tempo altrove a cercare responsabilità oltre a quella della persona che lo ha tradito.
> Ha di fronte a sé una persona che non lo ha rispettato, che ha mancato a degli impegni e che probabilmente si è anche legata sentimentalmente a un'altra.
> ...


No no, io sono pefettamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto, ma la mia sensazione è che generalmente, almeno qui, si tenda a lasciare passare il tradimento in cavalleria e ci si scaglia con cattiveria sulla reazione.

Per me sono profondamente sbagliati entrambi, ma credo che se si dice "può succedere" per il tradimento, altrettanto bisogna dire della reazione, pur se si ritiene che sia una cosa sbagliata.

Peraltro, come tu stesso hai raccontato di essere stato vicino a fare, a volte non si tratta neanche di vendetta, ma spesso è un tentativo per tenere lontano e occupato l'amante (Per me sbagliato, se la mia signora ha bisogno di convincimento per stare lontana dall'altro, è meglio che vada, tuttavia per molti credo sia cosi).


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Perfetto. E' esattamento quello che cerco di dire da tot threads a questa parte.
> 
> Il mio problema deriva dal fatto che raramente è così, qui, e la seconda sembra sempre considerata peggio della prima...



:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non capisco in base a quale "verità infusa" tu possa permetterti di affermare una cosa del genere ...


Veramente sei tu che affermi, sulla base di un'ipotetica, cosa avresti fatto.
C'è un sacco di gente che - faccio un esempio - dice che mai e poi mai tradirebbe il partner. 
E invece poi lo fa.




kikko64 ha detto:


> Dal grassetto si evince comunque che fosse sempre tua moglie con le sue lamentele verso di te ad istigare ed in qualche modo giustificare il fatto che lui ti denigrasse ...
> 
> Denigrandoti con il suo amante forse lei voleva solo giustificare se stessa ?? non lo so ... non ho parametri oggettivi per rispondere a questa domanda ma certo è che il suo amante aveva di te solo l'immagine che lei gli presentava ... giusta o sbagliata che fosse ... e forse era proprio quell'immagine di te, che LEI per prima aveva messo al centro del loro rapporto, che alla fine entrambi utilizzavano per giustificare se stessi.
> 
> Ed anche se io rimango convinto che ci siano migliaia, forse milioni di modi diversi per tradire, in fine dei conti è sempre è comunque lei che ti ha tradito ... lei che *ha deciso* di tradirti ... non lui.


Molto probabilmente il meccanismo è quello che descrivi, e che è molto simile a quello che ho già descritto.
Personalmente non mi sono mai sognato di deresponsabilizzare la mia compagna a sfavore del suo amante (che conosco di persona da più tempo di lei), ho solo detto che la delegittimazione da lei operata nei miei confronti veniva sapientemente fomentata e cavalcata da uno che comunque mi conosceva. Che era la stessa persona che, ripeto, pur conoscendomi, aveva iniziato a corteggiarla con notevole tenacia e determinazione*. Tutto qui.
* = che lei abbia gradito e ci sia stata lo so benissimo.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi se racconto alla moglie di un lui generico - lui che conosco per essere stato al suo primo matrimonio e al funerale di sua madre - posso dire che tutto sommato ho fatto bene o sono solo uno stronzo rancoroso ?


Ma io mi chiederei piuttosto come possa un amico (nel caso che citi) non curarsi di eventuali o impreviste reazioni delle quali, è di questo sono convinto in questo caso nella fattispecie, si è reso responsabile per la sua parte.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiederei piuttosto come possa un amico (nel caso che citi) non curarsi di eventuali o impreviste reazioni delle quali, è di questo sono convinto in questo caso nella fattispecie, si è reso responsabile per la sua parte.


Non era un amico ma sicuramente un buon conoscente.
Un amico per me è altro e non lo rubricavo, neanche prima, tra questi.
Se non se n'è curato non lo so ma visto quello che è successo direi che se n'è bellamente fottuto, e infatti non credo abbia avuto granchè da dolersi del mio comportamento quando ho informato la moglie.
Del resto, non essendo il mio migliore amico, se non se ne preoccupava la mia compagna non vedo perchè lui avrebbe dovuto farsi scrupoli...è anche vero, però, che dato che ci conoscevamo, e dato che non è un imbecille, sono sicuro che avesse messo in conto una possibile 'reazione'. 
Ma si sa, a volte l'ammmore ti spinge ben oltre la ragione.
P.S. : avendolo sentito per telefono quando ero ancora sicuro al 50 % di quello che era successo, e avendo riscontrato un atteggiamento tutt'altro che collaborativo ma, anzi, ai limiti dell'arroganza nel respingere ogni addebito, quando poi ho aggiunto l'altro 50 % che ancora mancava non ho avuto esitazioni.
Se fosse stato collaborativo chessò, magari sarebbe andata diversamente...la verità a volte disarma.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è stato spiegato - da uno che pago e che ne sa più di me e di te - che il tradimento nasce dal 'rancore'.
> Ci sei ?
> Quindi, lamentarsi con l'amante del proprio compagno/a è cosa comunissima (che sia sbagliato concordo con te ma non è questo il punto).
> E questo succede per due motivi :
> ...


Digli a quello che paghi che non è sempre così 
E per quel che mi riguarda e per chi ho incontrato i coniugi erano un discorso tabù da parte di entrambi


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Digli a quello che paghi che non è sempre così
> E per quel che mi riguarda e per chi ho incontrato i coniugi erano un discorso tabù da parte di entrambi


Il fatto che se ne parli o meno non vuol dire che la molla non sia quella - inconscia - che si basa sul rancore.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il fatto che se ne parli o meno non vuol dire che la molla non sia quella - inconscia - che si basa sul rancore.


io non ricordo di aver mai provato rancore per mio marito. Sinceramente manco pensandoci mi vengono in mente motivi per avercela avuta con lui. Quella che ho pagato io infatti mi ha sempre detto che mio marito non c'entrava proprio nulla con le motivazioni per cui l'avevo tradito


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non ricordo di aver mai provato rancore per mio marito. Sinceramente manco pensandoci mi vengono in mente motivi per avercela avuta con lui. Quella che ho pagato io infatti mi ha sempre detto che mio marito non c'entrava proprio nulla con le motivazioni per cui l'avevo tradito


Benissimo.
A me è stato spiegato altro.
Ovviamente massimo rispetto per la tua opinione e per quella di chi hai 'pagato'. :up:


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non era un amico ma sicuramente un buon conoscente.
> Un amico per me è altro e non lo rubricavo, neanche prima, tra questi.
> Se non se n'è curato non lo so ma visto quello che è successo direi che se n'è bellamente fottuto, e infatti non credo abbia avuto granchè da dolersi del mio comportamento quando ho informato la moglie.
> Del resto, non essendo il mio migliore amico, se non se ne preoccupava la mia compagna non vedo perchè lui avrebbe dovuto farsi scrupoli...è anche vero, però, che dato che ci conoscevamo, e dato che non è un imbecille, sono sicuro che avesse messo in conto una possibile 'reazione'.
> ...


Il punto è questo. In questi casi si corrono dei rischi, il fatto che ci si muova nel "buio" significa anche che si è coscienti del peso delle responsabilità.

Magari la moglie, benché delusa, ti ringrazia pure.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il punto è questo. In questi casi si corrono dei rischi, il fatto che ci si muova nel "buio" significa anche che si è coscienti del peso delle responsabilità.
> 
> Magari la moglie, benché delusa, ti ringrazia pure.


Mi ha ringraziato TRE volte quel giorno.
Perchè, come disse quando avevo appena iniziato a parlare, 'qualcosa l'avevo intuita'.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi ha ringraziato TRE volte quel giorno.
> Perchè, come disse quando avevo appena iniziato a parlare, 'qualcosa l'avevo intuita'.


Ambeh!

Come vedi di un argomento si possono avere opinioni divergenti, ma anche tutte giuste, ognuna per proprio conto.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ambeh!
> 
> Come vedi di un argomento si possono avere opinioni divergenti, ma anche tutte giuste, ognuna per proprio conto.


Certo.
Questa - la mia opinione - è però 'vita vissuta' (come lo è quella di Danny che ha un'opinione divergente ma della quale ho profondo rispetto).
Il resto spesso è 'teoria'.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

Anni fa....torno a casa, mia moglie mi dice che al telefono (che avevo lasciato in casa) aveva chiamato un uomo alquanto alterato. Lo richiamo e questo comincia subito ad insinuare che avessi una tresca con la sua ragazza, non sapevo chi fosse ne di cosa parlasse. Tra l'altro quello era un periodo nel quale non avevo nemmeno il tempo di guardarmi allo specchio....bimbi piccoli, pannolini, pappe e cazzi vari. Ero estraneo ai fatti ma lui era convinto del contrario. Era incalzante, e siccome sapevo cosa significasse trovarsi in quei momenti cominciai a parlarci e ad assecondarlo nonostante mi ritenesse un bastardo infame. 

Insomma, non riuscivo a calmarlo. Non era uno scherzo e nel frattempo cercavo di capire da dove mi arrivasse. Finchè non gli chiedo "scusa, ma che numero hai fatto", e lui guardando il foglio dove lo aveva annotato "il 6237625376", e io "eh, ma non è il mio numero". Per l'agitazione aveva scambiato uno dei numeri con un altro ed aveva beccato me. Si scusò e chiuse, ci rimasi male e sinceramente mi dispiaceva anche, tanto che se avessi potuto avrei fatto di più.

Ma, anche se per errore, dopo aver vestito per un momento gli abiti di un amante io francamente il peso di quelle responsabilità lo sentivo eccome. Altrimenti lo avrei mandato a quel paese senza nemmeno farlo parlare. Tra l'altro oltre ad affrontare me, aveva allertato anche mia moglie senza volerlo. Aveva fatto un casotto, ma non lo biasimo. 

Che poi la faccenda mi ha fatto pure riflettere, se fosse stato vero mi sarei vergognato come un ladro.


----------



## Essenove (15 Settembre 2016)

Amarezza.

Caro Jim, il dolore misto al tuo carattere qui ti ha davvero fatto perdere.

Hai perso quando la tua compagna ha preferito fare sesso con un altro che con te. Perché lei ha desiderato più un altro di te.
Hai perso quando hai provato a danneggiare l'altro - quello preferito dalla tua compagna a te - andando a raccontare tutto a casa sua.
Hai perso quando hai creato inutile dolore a chi era ignaro - al di là dei ringraziamenti cosa pensavi potesse dirti ? - o anche a chi è stato preferito a te.

Da un'esperienza negativa si può crescere. Non mi sembra tu l'abbia fatto perché nutri e hai nutrito rancore. 
E' durissimo da digerire un tradimento. Vendette e simili non fanno che rendere più amaro il tutto.

Alla fine, ed è la cosa più dura da realizzare, per quanto sia un atto deprecabile da un punto di vista morale, il traditore ha tradito perché gli/le mancava qualcosa e/o ha trovato chi offriva, in quel momento di più. Non è affatto una giustificazione.

Consiglio mio, che non sono nessuno: guarda te stesso. Capisci dove hai perso una persona a cui tieni e impara. Così da loser diventerai una persona migliore in questa storia.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è stato spiegato - da uno che pago e che ne sa più di me e di te - che il tradimento nasce dal 'rancore'.
> Ci sei ?
> Quindi, lamentarsi con l'amante del proprio compagno/a è cosa comunissima (che sia sbagliato concordo con te ma non è questo il punto).
> E questo succede per due motivi :
> ...


Concordo con Farfalla e Nicka,mai successo...e se permetti ho una certa esperienza.I partners non si nominano neanche


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 1. Che tu le rovini la vita è tutto da dimostrare. Magari gliela salvi.
> 
> 2. Se vai a scopare in giro, che siano libere/i o impegnate/i (perchè magari alla fine da tua moglie/tuo marito ci va l'amante single che vorrebbe di più...) sei TU che metti la tua famiglia in gioco e sulla linea di tiro. Quindi lo/a stronzo/a resti tu, a mio parere;* poi se la tua "salvezza" la metti nelle mani di quello/a a cui trombi la moglie o il marito, oltre che stronzo/a sei anche abbastanza coglione/a.*
> 
> 3.Questa è la mia opinione, poi fate vobis, mi rendo conto che in un mondo dove non è mai nostra responsabilità ma colpa dei venti, dell'effetto serra, della briscola bastoni e io c'ho coppe, può essere un concetto faticoso da accettare...





marietto ha detto:


> Attenzione:* io non ho scritto che vendicarsi, in qualsiasi forma, sia positivo, ma che non mi sta bene che la reazione sia considerata più riprovevole dell'azione.*
> 
> 1.Anche l'amante non sa se a casa hai 4 figli oppure no, o se il vostro matrimonio senza il suo intervento, sarebbe durato per sempre. *Perchè lui può correre il rischio e il tradito no? Trombare vince su tutto?*
> 
> ...





marietto ha detto:


> Ancora... Di questo al tradito non frega (giustamente) una mazza...
> 
> Lui reagisce come può e come crede.
> *
> ...





marietto ha detto:


> No no, io sono pefettamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto, ma la mia sensazione è che generalmente, almeno qui, si tenda a lasciare passare il tradimento in cavalleria e ci si scaglia con cattiveria sulla reazione.
> 
> *Per me sono profondamente sbagliati entrambi, ma credo che se si dice "può succedere" per il tradimento, altrettanto bisogna dire della reazione, pur se si ritiene che sia una cosa sbagliata.*
> 
> Peraltro, come tu stesso hai raccontato di essere stato vicino a fare, a volte non si tratta neanche di vendetta, ma spesso è un tentativo per tenere lontano e occupato l'amante (Per me sbagliato, se la mia signora ha bisogno di convincimento per stare lontana dall'altro, è meglio che vada, tuttavia per molti credo sia cosi).



Come se l'avessi scritto io.





danny ha detto:


> Se mai questa persona l'abbiamo amata,* il rispetto - in cui lei  sicuramente ha mancato, ma che a noi non deve mancare, altrimenti ci  macchiamo dello stesso peccato che ci ha fatto così male - presuppone  che la si lasci libera di scegliere a sua volta cosa fare del nostro  "noi".*



Danny, a chi si manca di rispetto andando a riferire al co-tradito cosa è accaduto? Al coniuge? Non mi pare il caso; pretendere anche di "coprirlo" mi sembra eccessivo. Al co-traditore? Idem. Alla persona magari sconosciuta con la quale si cerca un contatto? Si, secondo chi sostiene la tua/vostra tesi.
Allora, trattasi perlopiù di uno sconosciuto/a che si va ad informare sulla reale, *reale,* non cazzate, condotta del proprio coniuge. Non gli si manca di rispetto, anzi gli si forniscono strumenti il cui uso è a sua discrezione. Gli si dà una possibilità, gli si aprono gli occhi, si riferisce una verità che lo coinvolge. Che gli piaccia o meno, che lo aiuti o lo distrugga è quanto accade *veramente* ciò che gli si dice.  Ovviamente la domanda che sorge spontanea è se si ha il diritto di informarlo, a chi spetta farlo. Di solito, dal mio punto di vista e genericamente parlando, chi ama si assume la responsabilità e l'onere anche di mettere di fronte qualcun altro ad una qualche verità scomoda, anche se in questo caso non si ama, si è sconosciuti perlopiù, ma proprio per questo il discorso del rispetto non saprei dove appoggiarlo.

Tutto il tuo pensare sull'opportunità invece di consigliare diversamente, smorzare e concentrarsi sulla coppia lo condivido a latere. Come altro canale.




danny ha detto:


> Sono persone che fanno scelte, magari sbagliate per noi, ma corrette per  chi vive quel rapporto che ha deciso di portare avanti  indipendentemente da noi.


Perchè non riconoscere anche alle persone che decidono non di vendicarsi, ma di comunicare a chi è nella sua stessa posizione, quanto accade nella sua vita a propria insaputa, lo stesso diritto di fare egualmente delle scelte? Corrette per chi vive la condizione di essere stato ingannato. Indipendentemente da noi.


----------



## JON (15 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Concordo con Farfalla e Nicka,mai successo...e se permetti ho una certa esperienza.*I partners non si nominano neanche*


 E perché?


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E perché?


Perché.... " che palle". È tedioso come sentirsi raccontare degli ex. Mia opinione basata sul ricordo, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E perché?


Perchè quella parte della mia vita è mia e non lo riguarda se non nel semplice parlare di cazzate
Come sia mio marito, il padre dei miei figli con me non sono affari suoi.
C'è una parte offlimits per me
Ed è questa parte che se superata rende per me molto più grave il tradimento


----------



## lothar57 (15 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E perché?


semplice ognuno ha la sua vita,poi sarebbe inelegante e degno di persone misere.Gia'che tradiamo.....pure sparlare del partner no.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Essenove ha detto:


> Amarezza.
> 
> Caro Jim, il dolore misto al tuo carattere qui ti ha davvero fatto perdere.
> 
> ...


Ciao,
'loser' è il titolo di uno dei miei brani preferiti, quindi grazie per il finale.
Quanto al resto : 
1. non ho perso una partita che non giocavo, e che altri giocavano alle mie spalle.
2. mi ha ringraziato, e tanto basta. 
3. non nutro rancore. Non nutro granchè rispetto per opinioni che negano recisamente la possibilità di mettere in difficoltà chi ha contribuito a farti del male, soprattutto se tali opinioni provengono da chi in certe situazioni non s'è mai trovato.
4. No, non è una giustificazione, è un'ovvietà. Così come è del pari ovvio - ma ti guardi bene dallo scriverlo - che quel cercare all'esterno quel qualcosa che gli mancava è sostanzialmente una grandissima vigliaccata.
Detto questo, ci sono persone che si perdono per i fatti loro, e al di là di ovvie e tutto sommato ordinarie mancanze da parte del tradito, credo che anzitutto chi si è perso per qualcun altro debba capire i perché ed i percome.
Io so bene dove ho sbagliato ma non sono i punti che tu indichi.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Come se l'avessi scritto io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh.. è vero.. indubbiamente, il neretto... 
se togliamo la discriminante che lo informi perché "ferito/a" e lo informeresti comunque, fosse chiunque, mai visto ne conosciuto, persino di una città diversa, un tale di Berlino la cui moglie è venuta in vacanza qui 3 giorni e ha fatto le diavolerie in camera sua... e io alla reception dell'hotel ho visto di tutto, e come animato da una sorta di "senso civico" informo, allora il discorso fila..

è una impostazione generale

altrimenti non è proprio senso civico... ma interesse specifico (e legittimo per carità) alla rivalsa

però vedi la questione è che indubbiamente entri a condizionare la vita altrui DELIBERATAMENTE

anche chi ha fatto qualcosa con il nostro/a partner ci ha condizionato la vita, avendolo saputo, ma lui non lo voleva affatto questo, non ci pensava proprio (almeno in svariati casi, forse non tutti, ma parecchi di sicuro) 

e c'è una discreta differenza secondo me, tra il venir sgamati e finir col ferire INVOLONTARIAMENTE, e reagire DELIBERATAMENTE

Che poi si può fare, nessuno lo vieta, ci mancherebbe...  si fa per discorrere.

ma se io divento tuo amante perché sono infatuato di te, non divento amante tuo perché voglio DELIBERATAMENTE rovinar la tua famiglia, mentre se mia moglie scopre tutto e informa tuo marito, lei vuole DELIBERATAMENTE crear del casino in casa tua

e qui non si scappa... è logica


----------



## kikko64 (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il fatto che se ne parli o meno non vuol dire che la molla non sia quella - inconscia - che si basa sul rancore.


Su questo puoi anche aver ragione ... ma, nel mio caso, più che di rancore (non ho mai pensato di vendicarmi dei tradimenti di mia moglie tradendola a mia volta) si trattò di "mancanza": mi mancava molto la parte "fisica" del rapporto con mia moglie che, per sua volontà, era del tutto assente.
La mia amante colmò questa mancanza con il patto reciproco che il nostro rapporto sarebbe stato "confinato" solo ed esclusivamente alla sfera sessuale.
Anche per questo motivo, nessuno dei due fece mai cenno ai problemi con i rispettivi compagni ... quando eravamo insieme esistevamo solo noi e come spesso diceva lei "ora ci siamo solo noi e tutti gli altri sono fuori di qui ..."

La storia è finita esattamente nel momento in cui entrambi ci siamo resi conto che c'era il rischio che in nostro rapporto "sconfinasse" ...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Su questo puoi anche aver ragione ... ma, nel mio caso, più che di rancore (non ho mai pensato di vendicarmi dei tradimenti di mia moglie tradendola a mia volta) si trattò di "mancanza": mi mancava molto la parte "fisica" del rapporto con mia moglie che, per sua volontà, era del tutto assente.
> La mia amante colmò questa mancanza con il patto reciproco che il nostro rapporto sarebbe stato "confinato" solo ed esclusivamente alla sfera sessuale.
> Anche per questo motivo, nessuno dei due fece mai cenno ai problemi con i rispettivi compagni ... quando eravamo insieme esistevamo solo noi e come spesso diceva lei "ora ci siamo solo noi e tutti gli altri sono fuori di qui ..."
> 
> La storia è finita esattamente nel momento in cui entrambi ci siamo resi conto che c'era il rischio che in nostro rapporto "sconfinasse" ...


Non ho ragione io ma al limite chi me lo ha spiegato.
Le motivazioni che ti hanno spinto a tradire le trovo degne di massima considerazione (a patto che PRIMA tu abbia più volte parlato con tua moglie di questa tua umanissima esigenza) , tanto che ci aprirei un thread sul tema*. 
Anch'io ho vissuto un tradimento simile al tuo, solo che la scelta di 'chiudere' l'ho fatta solo io.
*P.S. : per non andare OT ho aperto sul punto apposito thread.
http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-...vi-sessuali-e-legittimo?p=1746851#post1746851


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. è vero.. indubbiamente, il neretto...
> se togliamo la discriminante che lo informi perché "ferito/a" e lo informeresti comunque, fosse chiunque, mai visto ne conosciuto, persino di una città diversa, un tale di Berlino la cui moglie è venuta in vacanza qui 3 giorni e ha fatto le diavolerie in camera sua... e io alla reception dell'hotel ho visto di tutto, e come animato da una sorta di "senso civico" informo, allora il discorso fila..
> 
> è una impostazione generale
> ...


*'LA SUA COLPEVOLEZZA CONSISTEVA NEL NON FARE ALCUN TENTATIVO DI GOVERNARE I PROPRI SENTIMENTI CON UNA CAUTA E SOTTILE INDAGINE SULLE EVENTUALI CONSEGUENZE'
(THOMAS HARDY)
*


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Settembre 2016)

Vorrei porre una domanda (spero che al nostro nuovo amico, anche se non si parla direttamente di lui ma delle nostre storie, possa essere tutto utile comunque).

Dunque chi vive una storia clandestina se la gode nei limiti del possibile senza intralci dovute alle ire funeste del coniuge. Mettiamo un anno, due. Poi viene tutto alla luce e il tradito passa mesi a rompergli le scatole sui perchè, i percome, si va in analisi, si scandaglia tutto fino al dettaglio più infimo e infido e le cose, se si decide di ricostruire, ripartono piano piano, acciaccate ma vive. 
Bene.
In tutto questo incedere capitano occasioni che risvegliano gli istinti più beceri del tradito che ogni tanto, mettiamo mensilmente tanto per dare un'idea, ha voglia di riparlarne. Magari di ridire le stesse cose, magari per analizzare qualche dettaglio emotivo che in quel momento lo tormenta.. E succede che il traditore si sorprende ; non si riesce a spiegare il perchè ancora l'altro abbia tale bisogno. Fila tutto liscio, va tutto bene, ci amiamo più di prima e tu rompi ancora i maroni?
 Qualcuno capisce che è frustrantissima questa cosa?

Lui si è vissuto tutta la sua storia, inizio, clou e fine, impiegando tutto il tempo che ha ritenuto necessario, nella fattispecie due anni fra un frizzo e un lazzo, e io dovrei, dopo un anno e mezzo dalla scoperta, metterci una pietra tombale sopra e dimenticare tutto? Come fa a non capire che così come lui ha avuto bisogno di un anno di tempo per smorzare tutto il trallallero che aveva messo in piedi, anch'io necessito di un tempo lungo per mettermi il cuore in pace come ha fatto lui?

Come si fa a non capire  che emozione è un innamoramento/infatuazione e emozione è il doverselo smazzare da tradito? E che nel campo dell'emotività e dei sentimenti, una volta avviati, c'è da trottare per guidarli perchè quelli vivono di vita propria? E' proprio tanto difficile fare un parallelismo fra una cosa bella che si è vissuta e che ha richiesto tempo per nascere, essere curata e poi uccisa e una cosa terribile che ti è piombata sulla testa e che devi curare a lungo per debellarla?
Per me è scontatissimo, sono strana io?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ciao e buona giorno.
> Sai per me non è importante quante corna possa avere.
> Io ho sempre studiato le reazioni delle persone sotto stress.......
> Per me la reazione di questo soggetto,è la tipica reazione di chi MAI avrebbe pensato di avere una donna,che festeggia al ristorante,e pochi giorni dopo finisce a scopare dentro un albergo con l'istruttore della palestra.
> ...


Uomo o donna è lo stesso.
A me hanno sempre detto è ANCHE questo.
L'amante è stato solo un mezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Riporto quanto sul punto ha scritto @_Andrea Lila_, magari t'è sfuggito. Meglio di così non si può spiegare.
> "NON  è per colpire l'amante che si fa, ma per se stessi, per tante ragioni.  Perchè semplicemente ti fa stare bene, anche solo per un giorno. Perchè  non meritavi di essere colpito nel midollo, perchè sei impotente, perchè  non puoi cambiare di una virgola quello che è successo, perchè se non  fai qualcosa crepi, perchè hai sete di giustizia, perchè rosichi che  l'amante viva la sua vita serena mentre tu scoppi, perchè perchè perchè."


No è per deviare la rabbia e non prendersela con il partner.
Non che si debba obbligatoriamente esprimere la rabbia. Anche la rabbia va capita. Io capisco di più lo sconcerto, il dolore, il senso di disorientamento.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Da tradita, non lo so se mi avrebbe fatto piacere o meno. Probabilmente avrebbe solo accelerato un processo che poi è arrivato naturalmente con i miei tempi...
> "Non dire una verità a chi non è pronto ad ascoltarla!"
> 
> Tutti noi viviamo in un equilibrio difficile da spiegare, io mi farei lo stesso scrupolo nel rivelare la cosa ad un amica, una sorella, una persona a me cara. A volte (forse proprio come me) non si cercano le prove di quello che intuiamo per non doverci trovare di fronte ad una decisione.
> ...


Infatti non mi è passato per la testa di interferire nella vita altrui. Ho detto che io avrei preferito saperlo prima.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No danny, non è così. Non si può godere del male, eventualmente, inferto ad altri. Ci sono momenti topici nella vita in cui la propria bolla è predominante su tutto il resto del mondo. Uno di questi è la sbandata per una terza persona, un altro è il momento della scoperta da parte di chi è stato tradito. Sono eventi concatenati, l'uno causa dell'altro; una specie di effetto a catena di situazioni limite.
> Non si può chiedere all'innocente di essere irreprensibile e farne una questione morale quando in quella questione ci è stato trascinato suo malgrado. Per me non è corretto proprio anche solo appellarsi alle sue qualità di responsabilità, non glielo si può chiedere.
> Mio marito in questo, secondo me, è stato bravo. Mi ha lasciata libera di muovermi come credevo senza mai tentare, magari con la scusa di preservare l'altro innocente (forse, chissà), di guidarmi o suggerirmi una qualsiasi postura. Anzi, a dirla tutta, mi ha anche esplicitamente chiesto, semmai ne avessi avuto il bisogno, di rivelare tutto al marito col rischio di prendersi pure qualche mazzata in testa.
> 
> ...


Il caso dell'amante insistente è particolare perché agisce attivamente dopo la scoperta. Non è il caso in oggetto, però.


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il caso dell'amante insistente è particolare perché agisce attivamente dopo la scoperta. Non è il caso in oggetto, però.


Nel mio caso ha agito una sola volta dopo la scoperta e da brava bambina ubbidiente ha obbedito agli ordini del padrone che le ha detto di stare a cuccia. 
Io parlavo, nel post che hai quotato, proprio dell'insistenza durante la storia. Sai com'è, un amore profondo va nutrito quotidianamente anche a distanza. Da parte di entrambi, naturalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè ho passato serate a spiegartelo





danny ha detto:


> Anche.


Infatti capisco anch'io


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci si innamora anche frequentandosi e piacendosi. Pian piano. Senza che vi sia stata alcuna intenzione o volontà che accadesse. Dopo puoi solo frenare gli sviluppi se ritieni che non siano il momento o le circostanze più adatti.


Ma la tipa non l'avresti frequentata se non ci fossero stati i fatti pregressi. Così come se non fossimo stati traditi non ci saremmo mai conosciuti io e te.
Un tradimento crea molte situazioni a cascata, alcune positive.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda (spero che al nostro nuovo amico, anche se non si parla direttamente di lui ma delle nostre storie, possa essere tutto utile comunque).
> 
> Dunque chi vive una storia clandestina se la gode nei limiti del possibile senza intralci dovute alle ire funeste del coniuge. Mettiamo un anno, due. Poi viene tutto alla luce e il tradito passa mesi a rompergli le scatole sui perchè, i percome, si va in analisi, si scandaglia tutto fino al dettaglio più infimo e infido e le cose, se si decide di ricostruire, ripartono piano piano, acciaccate ma vive.
> Bene.
> ...


posso rispondere per la mia personale esperienza...
finché il neretto non è superato da parte di chi ha subito (io ho subito, tu hai subito, altri leggo che hanno subito) la cosa non può dirsi superata.. non completamente

c'è la tentazione di ritornare indietro di richiedere, di rianalizzare, di ricomprendere come e perché... *di interfacciarsi con l'altro...  *ecco questo neretto lo sottolineo...

io ho superato nel momento in cui ho deciso di interfacciarmi con me stesso e non con mia moglie... che aveva detto tutto, aveva ammesso tutto, tra lacrime e disperazione non aveva rinnegato NULLA di quanto aveva fatto (e devo dire che l'ho stimata per non essersi arrampicata sugli specchi con balle cosmiche, ma la verità e la sincerità si paga, non è gratis, specie se è scomoda)

resti solo.. SOLO .. e ogni tentativo di aggrapparsi e riparlarne e rianalizzare, e ricapire, e rielaborare, è.. fu... dal mio punto di vista, un disperato tentativo di uscire dalla SOLITUDINE di me

e non ci esci col sorrisino, con la cenetta, con l'intimo di pizzo per te.. ti si fa di mezzo quel contrasto e vedi rosso, e ti senti lusingato e imbrogliato, importante e deficiente, ti senti come.. non si sa come ti senti.. 

e una attenzione in più la prendi male... o la prendi bene.. come la prendi??

dici: che bravo/a vedi? mi ama davvero, vuol "recuperare".. 

e poi.. ma che cazzo recupera?? cazzo!! 

e ti giri la medaglia e dici: aah.. vuol recuperare questa merda.. e già.. e io sono un coglione che abbocca..

e insomma... è una dinamica che personalmente non andava bene per me... e parlo per me

perché c'è anche quello/a che lo porti a mangiare il pesce in Versilia e è tutto felice.. io no

o c'è quello/a che lo porti in crociera ed è tutto felice.. io no

e c'è quello che si sente che l'altro "si impegna" col pesce e la crociera, e il pizzo, e il cazzo...

io no

e se ero su questa dinamica, io oggi ero ancora lì con la rogna addosso, e la rabbia che sbavavo.. pronto a saltare agli occhi

la riconosco dentro di me..

per cui... non è questione di "curare a lungo".. per ME.. è stato questione di far qualcosa di strano, inspiegabile, egoistico forse... io non te lo so spiegare....

ma se avessi attivato quella dinamica li.. oggi.. e sono passati anni e anni.. sarei ancora qui.. anche inconsapevolmente con la bava alla bocca, e col dente avvelenato... col portafoglio con dentro il mio debito da riscuotere non ancora estinto... pronto da esibire al primo problema, alla prima situazione strana, alla prima discussione che monta sopra le righe...

tutto qui... (sfogo della sera)


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> posso rispondere per la mia personale esperienza...
> finché il neretto non è superato da parte di chi ha subito (io ho subito, tu hai subito, altri leggo che hanno subito) la cosa non può dirsi superata.. non completamente
> 
> c'è la tentazione di ritornare indietro di richiedere, di rianalizzare, di ricomprendere come e perché... *di interfacciarsi con l'altro...  *ecco questo neretto lo sottolineo...
> ...


Per la prima volta nella storia ti ho letto fino alla fine e ti quoto pure. In positivo. Incredibile amisci.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è stato spiegato - da uno che pago e che ne sa più di me e di te - che il tradimento nasce dal 'rancore'.
> Ci sei ?
> Quindi, lamentarsi con l'amante del proprio compagno/a è cosa comunissima (che sia sbagliato concordo con te ma non è questo il punto).
> E questo succede per due motivi :
> ...


Scusa tu stai commettendo un errore che commettono molti che seguono una terapia: confondi acquisizioni momentanee TUE, relative alla tua presa di coscienza dei TUOI meccanismi mentali e coerenti con la vostra relazione di coppia, con affermazioni chiave applicabili come schemi alle relazioni in generale. Tu stai seguendo un percorso che ti porterà a capire TE, magari anche un po' tua moglie, ma non tutti. Altrimenti non servirebbe una terapia, ma quattro post sul forum.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti capisco anch'io


A qualcosa servo anche io


----------



## Skorpio (15 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Per la prima volta nella storia ti ho letto fino alla fine e ti quoto pure. In positivo. Incredibile amisci.


 ne sono contento!!


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2016)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Jim....prendersela con lui,significa fare lo struzzo.Che colpa ne ha poveretto????e'un tuo amico.?..ti deve qualcosa??Ha fatto quello che ogni uomo farebbe,se trovasse una mogliettina altrui in cerca di evasioni.
> Piuttosto chiediti perche'tua moglie,ti ha tradito..........


Verde gigante.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda (spero che al nostro nuovo amico, anche se non si parla direttamente di lui ma delle nostre storie, possa essere tutto utile comunque).
> 
> Dunque chi vive una storia clandestina se la gode nei limiti del possibile senza intralci dovute alle ire funeste del coniuge. Mettiamo un anno, due. Poi viene tutto alla luce e il tradito passa mesi a rompergli le scatole sui perchè, i percome, si va in analisi, si scandaglia tutto fino al dettaglio più infimo e infido e le cose, se si decide di ricostruire, ripartono piano piano, acciaccate ma vive.
> Bene.
> ...


Lo capisce. Ma tutto il trallallero glielo ritiri fuori tu e lo ributti dentro. Perché l'amante era una stronza, ma quello che lui voleva c'è ancora.
Se aveva bisogno di sentirsi ammirato, per esempio, e ha capito che era una miseria, farlo sentire miserrimo gli risveglia quel bisogno.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esco subitamente dal thread...


Io invece stasera voglio farmi del male e leggo fino in fondo.










Forse.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

Io credo che ogni volta che viene toccato il tema della "vendetta" si parta da un equivoco di fondo, ovvero che la rabbia vada sfogata. Non sto dicendo che non si debba provare rabbia, né che vada repressa, sto dicendo che non va alimentata perché fa stare peggio chi la prova perché cresce e non si sfoga.
Non è vero che sfogarla fa bene.
Chiunque abbia figli sa benissimo che farli sfogare, farli agitare, non favorisce per nulla il sonno. E i bambini non sono alieni, funzionano come noi.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2016)

Ma sonoschifato dov'è?


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No è per deviare la rabbia e non prendersela con il partner.
> Non che si debba obbligatoriamente esprimere la rabbia. Anche la rabbia va capita. Io capisco di più lo sconcerto, il dolore, il senso di disorientamento.


E che si fa ? Si reprime ? Mica siamo tutti uguali ! C'è chi ci riesce e chi no. 
Certo, dopo un pò di tempo è cosa saggia saperla controllare, ma i primi tempi per qualcuno magari è più difficile...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> che aveva detto tutto, aveva ammesso tutto, tra lacrime e disperazione non aveva rinnegato NULLA di quanto aveva fatto (e devo dire che l'ho stimata per non essersi arrampicata sugli specchi con balle cosmiche, ma la verità e la sincerità si paga, non è gratis, specie se è scomoda


Complimenti a tua moglie per l'atteggiamento che ha tenuto.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda (spero che al nostro nuovo amico, anche se non si parla direttamente di lui ma delle nostre storie, possa essere tutto utile comunque).
> 
> Dunque chi vive una storia clandestina se la gode nei limiti del possibile senza intralci dovute alle ire funeste del coniuge. Mettiamo un anno, due. Poi viene tutto alla luce e il tradito passa mesi a rompergli le scatole sui perchè, i percome, si va in analisi, si scandaglia tutto fino al dettaglio più infimo e infido e le cose, se si decide di ricostruire, ripartono piano piano, acciaccate ma vive.
> Bene.
> ...


Non lo si capisce perché ci si trova in opposizione, difendendo parti di sé che diventano antagoniste fra loro. E bisogni che hanno comunque necessità di venire soddisfatti.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la tipa non l'avresti frequentata se non ci fossero stati i fatti pregressi. Così come se non fossimo stati traditi non ci saremmo mai conosciuti io e te.
> Un tradimento crea molte situazioni a cascata, alcune positive.


Probabilmente si'.

Sai che tutto quello che è accaduto in effetti mi ha permesso di fare un percorso di revisione di molte parti di me che ora comprendo di più?  Volendo guardare la situazione nella sua parte positiva...


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo capisce. Ma tutto il trallallero glielo ritiri fuori tu e lo ributti dentro. Perché l'amante era una stronza, ma quello che lui voleva c'è ancora.
> Se aveva bisogno di sentirsi ammirato, per esempio, e ha capito che era una miseria, farlo sentire miserrimo gli risveglia quel bisogno.


Già.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E che si fa ? Si reprime ? Mica siamo tutti uguali ! C'è chi ci riesce e chi no.
> Certo, dopo un pò di tempo è cosa saggia saperla controllare, ma i primi tempi per qualcuno magari è più difficile...


Ne ho parlato dopo. Per me la rabbia va accettata, accolta, capita ed elaborata.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente si'.
> 
> Sai che tutto quello che è accaduto in effetti mi ha permesso di fare un percorso di revisione di molte parti di me che ora comprendo di più?  Volendo guardare la situazione nella sua parte positiva...


Anch'io. Certamente sono una persona (perfino ) migliore, più profonda e comprensiva. Però avrei preferito essere più superficiale :mexican:


----------



## Tara (16 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> 
> Comunque teniamo botta, se stiamo assieme senza aver figli e senza esser sposati significa che ci teniamo ( o ci tenevamo ) alla fine !
> 
> Grazie intanto.



Ciao "sono-schifato" 

Chi ti risponde e' una traditrice seriale (yep, anche noi serviamo a qualcosa!).

Nell'atteggiamento della tua ragazza parzialmente mi ci rivedo (parzialmente, perche io in un motel non ci sono mai stata). Tradire una settimana dopo l'anniversario dopo milioni di promesse.. ovviamente non era la seconda volta che si incontravano. E - se lo e' stata - significa che i mercoledi precentendi invece di incontrarsi con l'istruttore si incontrava con altri. 

Se i tradimenti non influiscono la vita di coppia (nel mio caso - semmai - l'hanno resa migliore) consiglio di non giudicare troppo i propri compagni/compagne, il tradimento puo' essere visto anche solo perche quello che a volte e' - un hobby. 
Ma nel caso in cui la coppia ne risenta, e la vostra vita da "coinquilini" pare un po' triste, forse... e' il caso di troncare. Il fatto che - come scrivi - siate stati insieme 8 anni nonostante  non fosse sposati e non abbiate figli non significa molto. Lei e' talmente giovane che queste due - probabilmente -  cose non le ha mai volute ancora. Non mi stupirei se i tradimenti fossero stati fatti con piu' di un uomo e nel corso di diversi anni. 

Spetta a te scegliere!


----------



## oscuro (16 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



Tara ha detto:


> Ciao "sono-schifato"
> 
> Chi ti risponde e' una traditrice seriale (yep, anche noi serviamo a qualcosa!).
> 
> ...


Ma certo è un hobby...,chi va a caccia....,chi pesca...,il cucito...,la partita di calcetto,la palestra,e adesso pure il tradire.....mi è diventato un hobby....
Di solito  quando vado a giocare a calcetto avviso la mia patner,che è a conoscenza del mio hobby.....,credo che se invece di vedermi con la borsa del calcetto,mi vedesse in tiro, con una bella dose di preservativi non prenderebbe troppo bene il mio hobby....ma come dici tu,se infilassi i preservativi nella borsa del calcetto...forse non influirebbe nella mia vita di coppia.
Ma non sarebbe avere un hobby,sarebbe prendere per il culo,e prendere per il culo non è un hobby positivo per la coppia....


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Complimenti a tua moglie per l'atteggiamento che ha tenuto.


Grazie, riferiro'.. 

Io credo che questo 3D sia interessante perché alla fine mette a confronto 2 registri di linguaggio, in relazione alle singole circostanze, il linguaggio della emotività e quello della razionalità.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie, riferiro'..
> 
> Io credo che questo 3D sia interessante perché alla fine mette a confronto 2 registri di linguaggio, in relazione alle singole circostanze, il linguaggio della emotività e quello della razionalità.


Ingabbiare l'emotività - e quindi la rabbia - può per taluni essere molto difficile e molto doloroso. Almeno nell'immediato credo sia doveroso concedere a chi ha subito un torto di sfogarsi.
Con l'ovvia precisazione che è altrettanto doveroso sconsigliare chi è in preda alla rabbia di sfogarla in modi che possono ritorcersi contro sè stessi, cioè tramite atti di violenza.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ingabbiare l'emotività - e quindi la rabbia - può per taluni essere molto difficile e molto doloroso. Almeno nell'immediato credo sia doveroso concedere a chi ha subito un torto di sfogarsi.
> Con l'ovvia precisazione che è altrettanto doveroso sconsigliare chi è in preda alla rabbia di sfogarla in modi che possono ritorcersi contro sè stessi, cioè tramite atti di violenza.


Certo.. Ma uscendo un po dai famosi 15 minuti o 15 giorni di rabbia del momento, che come detto ha anche giustamente necessità di qualche sfogo, è quel che resta addosso e ci si porta comunque a spasso nel futuro...

 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] diceva "elaborare".. 

È curiosa la cosa....

Io ho notato in questo 3d  (impressione mia) un po un alternarsi un po tra tutti ora di un linguaggio razionale, ora di un linguaggio "emotivamente piu coinvolto" come se la lettura di certi contesti risvegliasse a volte rabbie non ancora completamente "risolte"...

Come un lavoro rimasto a metà 

Sono visioni mie, ovviamente...

Ma è stato x me come avere l impressione un po come se una qualche parte di qualcuno di noi  dicesse indirettamente e quasi involontariamente in certi passaggi al NS amico "picchia per me!! Vendicati x me!!! Concludi tu il lavoro che mi è rimasto a metà!!"....


----------



## riccardo1973 (16 Settembre 2016)

Tara ha detto:


> Ciao "sono-schifato"
> 
> Chi ti risponde e' una traditrice seriale (yep, anche noi serviamo a qualcosa!).
> 
> ...


"Se i tradimenti non influiscono la vita di coppia (nel mio caso - semmai - l'hanno resa migliore) consiglio di non giudicare troppo i propri compagni/compagne, il tradimento puo' essere visto anche solo perche quello che a volte e' - un hobby."

In questo caso non puoi parlare di tradimento in quanto l'hobby come lo definisci tu non tradisce nessuna aspettativa o accordo tacito tra due amanti che si sono scambiati la promessa reciproca basata sulla fiducia!

ne conosco molte di coppie così...vanno anche oltre, club di scambisti, feste private scambiste, incontri in parcheggi....Non sono tradimenti, credo più che altro che sia un modo "diverso" di vivere il rapporto di coppia. Poi le sfumature sono molteplici: c'è chi lo fa per stanchezza e noia, chi per appetito sessuale sopra la media, chi per soddisfare la propria libido e realizzare i propri sogni erotici....Immagino (ma non è il mio caso....) che si dovrebbe separare la sessualità dall'amore. Dirò qualcosa di impopolare ma l'evoluzione prossima ci porterà e lo stiamo già attuando ad una morale di questo genere: cuore mente e sessualità 3 faccie distinte dell'essere definite sentimento razionalità e istinto. Ho una coppia di amici scambisti e attraverso i tanti discorsi e confronti ho allargato la mia visione in merito: loro si amano e stimano a vicenda, sono genitori fantastici, hanno complicità condivisione di passioni comuni e anche questa della sessualità intesa come fame da soddisfare oltre la coppia....


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo.. Ma uscendo un po dai famosi 15 minuti o 15 giorni di rabbia del momento, che come detto ha anche giustamente necessità di qualche sfogo, è quel che resta addosso e ci si porta comunque a spasso nel futuro...
> 
> @_Brunetta_ diceva "elaborare"..
> 
> ...



Boh, se ti riferisci a me può anche essere come dici.
L'errore che credo di avere compiuto è stato probabilmente quello di assimilare la storia del nostro amico alla mia quando invece - sempre a mio modo di vedere - ci sono TRE sostanziali differenze tra la sua storia e la mia che le rendono evidentemente imparagonabili in quanto ad evoluzione e dinamiche delle stesse e, di conseguenza, differenti sul piano delle conseguenze e delle eventuali 'ritorsioni'.
Nel mio caso infatti :
- io 'l'altro' lo conoscevo, lui no (e questo a mio modesto avviso rende la questione più grave) ;
- io e la mia compagna abbiamo un figlio, loro no ;
- 'l'altro' ha brigato - e parecchio - per far sì che la mia compagna mi lasciasse, l'istruttore di palestra con ogni probabilità non aveva alcuna intenzione nè spingeva affinchè loro si lasciassero.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Boh, se ti riferisci a me può anche essere come dici.
> L'errore che credo di avere compiuto è stato probabilmente quello di assimilare la storia del nostro amico alla mia quando invece - sempre a mio modo di vedere - ci sono TRE sostanziali differenze tra la sua storia e la mia che le rendono evidentemente imparagonabili in quanto ad evoluzione e dinamiche delle stesse e, di conseguenza, differenti sul piano delle conseguenze e delle eventuali 'ritorsioni'.
> Nel mio caso infatti :
> - io 'l'altro' lo conoscevo, lui no (e questo a mio modesto avviso rende la questione più grave) ;
> ...


è una sensazione in genere, non c'è riferimento se non per chi vi scopre qualcosa di se.. poi è una sensazione, e come tale passibile di errore... mica un giudizio personale. 

io le scrivo sempre perché magari qualcuno può riscoprirvi qualcosa, e meditarci su, come può non scoprirvi nulla, sono semplici sensazioni.. 

tu ti leggo a tratti emotivamente coinvolto su questo argomento, a tratti invece diventi molto razionale... 

io stesso come chiunque scrivo post "guidato" dalla emotività ed altri post guidato dalla razionalità.. è normale.

proprio ieri leggevo in copia conoscenza una "simpatica" conversazione tra il mio amministratore di condominio e la mia dirimpettaia, parlavano di un problema al tirante della porta

era uno scambio spassosissimo, perché in quel serrato botta e risposta si leggeva chiaramente che intorno a quel banale tirante che semplicemente funziona male, tra insinuazioni e provocazioni, girava un nervosismo e un accaloramento che erano totalmente immotivati.

In realtà non si sopportano e:rotfl::rotfl: hanno vecchi rancori tra di loro mai "risolti"... 

quelle righe trasudavano rabbia del tipo 2 cani che si ringhiano.. 

peccato non poterla postare per privacy...


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> tu ti leggo a tratti emotivamente coinvolto su questo argomento, a tratti invece diventi molto razionale...


A due anni di distanza dal mio atterraggio in queste lande, se sono ancora qui è perchè ho evidente bisogno di confrontarmi con alcuni di voi su certi 'temi'.
Peraltro, intervengo, sebbene con notevole quantità di post, solo su pochissimi thread.
Che sono i thread che per un motivo o per l'altro mi 'appassionano'.
Questo è uno di quelli.
Perchè - magari mi sbaglio ma è quello che penso - credo sia odioso sostenere TOUT COURT che 'l'altro/a' non ci deve niente e che pertanto il tradito non ha nessun motivo per prendersela ANCHE con il terzo incomodo. 
E questo semplicemente perchè c'è caso e caso, non tutte le storie sono uguali e non si può indicare come corretta la stessa via per tutti. Questo è un modo di ragionare per schemi che non tiene minimamente conto della realtà fattuale.
E allora, ESCLUSA ogni forma di violenza, io ritengo (ritenevo, e riterrò sempre) che ci sono situazioni dove il terzo non può sfangarsela dicendo che il problema è dentro la coppia e solo dentro la coppia, perchè così racconta solo una parte del problema. Che è ovvio che sia la più importante ma non la racconta tutta. E, detto da chi è sempre stato 'terzo', puzza lontano un miglio di 'alibi', di 'scusa', di deresponsabilizzazione, e non tiene minimamente conto di una 'variabile' che non può essere tenuta a bada con la razionalità, e che è essenzialmente il temperamento e il carattere di una persona colpita da un tradimento. Che, in certe situazioni, è comprensibile che possa perdere il controllo. 
In altre parole, e per chiuderla qui (almeno per me), nella realtà di tutti i giorni, se ti scopi una che ha un marito geloso e tendenzialmente manesco, e se quello un giorno vi scopre e decide di frantumarti di botte, tu che fai ? Te ne esci con la storiella che solo la moglie gli deve qualcosa ? O, da persona con un minimo di buon senso, metti in conto che, qualora scoperti, quell'evenienza - benchè certamente censurabile - e considerato il 'soggetto' - geloso e manesco, ma potevi saperlo - è certamente possibile* ?

* possibile, non giusta.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

A due anni di distanza dal mio atterraggio in queste lande, se sono ancora qui è perchè ho evidente bisogno di confrontarmi con alcuni di voi su certi 'temi'.
Peraltro, intervengo, sebbene con notevole quantità di post, solo su pochissimi thread.
Che sono i thread che per un motivo o per l'altro mi 'appassionano'.
Questo è uno di quelli.
Perchè - magari mi sbaglio ma è quello che penso - credo sia odioso sostenere TOUT COURT che 'l'altro/a' non ci deve niente e che pertanto il tradito non ha nessun motivo per prendersela ANCHE con il terzo incomodo. 
E questo semplicemente perchè c'è caso e caso, non tutte le storie sono uguali e non si può indicare come corretta la stessa via per tutti. Questo è un modo di ragionare per schemi che non tiene minimamente conto della realtà fattuale.
E allora, ESCLUSA ogni forma di violenza, io ritengo (ritenevo, e riterrò sempre) che ci sono situazioni dove il terzo non può sfangarsela dicendo che il problema è dentro la coppia e solo dentro la coppia, perchè così racconta solo una parte del problema. Che è ovvio che sia la più importante ma non la racconta tutta. E, detto da chi è sempre stato 'terzo', puzza lontano un miglio di 'alibi', di 'scusa', di deresponsabilizzazione, e non tiene minimamente conto di una 'variabile' che non può essere tenuta a bada con la razionalità, e che è essenzialmente il temperamento e il carattere di una persona colpita da un tradimento. Che, in certe situazioni, è comprensibile che possa perdere il controllo. 
In altre parole, e per chiuderla qui (almeno per me), nella realtà di tutti i giorni, se ti scopi una che ha un marito geloso e tendenzialmente manesco, e se quello un giorno vi scopre e decide di frantumarti di botte, tu che fai ? Te ne esci con la storiella che solo la moglie gli deve qualcosa ? O, da persona con un minimo di buon senso, metti in conto che, qualora scoperti, quell'evenienza - benchè certamente censurabile - e considerato il 'soggetto' - geloso e manesco, ma potevi saperlo - è certamente possibile* ?

* dico 'possibile', non giusta.


----------



## MariLea (16 Settembre 2016)

Così è!


----------



## oscuro (16 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> A due anni di distanza dal mio atterraggio in queste lande, se sono ancora qui è perchè ho evidente bisogno di confrontarmi con alcuni di voi su certi 'temi'.
> Peraltro, intervengo, sebbene con notevole quantità di post, solo su pochissimi thread.
> Che sono i thread che per un motivo o per l'altro mi 'appassionano'.
> Questo è uno di quelli.
> ...


E qui poi ci sarebbe da discutere su tanto.
Io ti scrivo solo questo,le persone tendenzialemente manesche,gelose,quando decidono di frantumare di botte l'amante della moglie prendano pure in cisiderazione che:
Finiscono con il prenderle loro,quindi cornuti e mazziati,non è sta gran cosa.
Fra le ipotesi peggiori c'è anche che la persona che viene aggredita,tiri fuori una pistola e decida di usarla.
Ci sta che oltre a prendere una fracca di botte uno venga pure denunciato per lesioni.
QUindi caro il mio jim,io consiglierei di farsi bene i propri conti.
Andare in galera o al pronto soccorso per le scopate extra della propria donna a me non sembra una buona cosa,usare il buon senso e dare un calcio nel culo a chi ti ha messo le corna credo che sia sempre la soluzione più giusta e preferibile,sempre che si ha il VERO coraggio.


----------



## MariLea (16 Settembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> "Se i tradimenti non influiscono la vita di coppia (nel mio caso - semmai - l'hanno resa migliore) consiglio di non giudicare troppo i propri compagni/compagne, il tradimento puo' essere visto anche solo perche quello che a volte e' - un hobby."
> 
> In questo caso non puoi parlare di tradimento in quanto l'hobby come lo definisci tu non tradisce nessuna aspettativa o accordo tacito tra due amanti che si sono scambiati la promessa reciproca basata sulla fiducia!
> 
> ne conosco molte di coppie così...vanno anche oltre, club di scambisti, feste private scambiste, incontri in parcheggi....Non sono tradimenti, credo più che altro che sia un modo "diverso" di vivere il rapporto di coppia. Poi le sfumature sono molteplici: c'è chi lo fa per stanchezza e noia, chi per appetito sessuale sopra la media, chi per soddisfare la propria libido e realizzare i propri sogni erotici....Immagino (ma non è il mio caso....) che si dovrebbe separare la sessualità dall'amore. Dirò qualcosa di impopolare mal'evoluzione prossima ci porterà e lo stiamo già attuando ad una morale di questo genere: cuore mente e sessualità 3 faccie distinte dell'essere definite sentimento razionalità e istinto. Ho una coppia di amici scambisti e attraverso i tanti discorsi e confronti ho allargato la mia visione in merito: loro si amano e stimano a vicenda, sono genitori fantastici, hanno complicità condivisione di passioni comuni e anche questa della sessualità intesa come fame da soddisfare oltre la coppia....


Mi sa che hai ragione sulla prossima evoluzione... 
Anche io ho parlato con alcuni scambisti per capacitarmi di qualcosa che per me è inconcepibile... devo ammettere che sono coppie molto solide.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E qui poi ci sarebbe da discutere su tanto.
> Io ti scrivo solo questo,le persone tendenzialemente manesche,gelose,quando decidono di frantumare di botte l'amante della moglie prendano pure in cisiderazione che:
> Finiscono con il prenderle loro,quindi cornuti e mazziati,non è sta gran cosa.
> Fra le ipotesi peggiori c'è anche che la persona che viene aggredita,tiri fuori una pistola e decida di usarla.
> ...


Io mi limitavo a parlare delle conseguenze, cioè di quello che può succedere, non delle conseguenze delle conseguenze, sulle quali, peraltro, mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo.
E sottolineavo, peraltro, come certe evenienze siano possibili, e non già 'giuste'.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> 2. Quando l'amante scopa la persona sposata *colpisce gli innocenti della mia famiglia*, ma questo va bene?
> Se io lo sputtano, invece no? Ma che cazzo di concetto è?


Quando  mi è capitato di frequentare una persona impegnata ho sempre martellato  affinchè lei non si facesse beccare, non commettesse leggerezze e sperato che non  mancasse di attenzioni verso la propria famiglia, che è l'unica cosa  intangibile, nei confronti della quale la trombata, il bacio, il  messaggio, l'incontro sono idiozie. 

Il marito non è un rivale da  denigrare, anzi sono anche convinto che una persona che ha un rapporto  extraconiugale appagante, non opprimente e sereno migliori pure il  rapporto col proprio partner ufficiale: vedi l'esempio di sonoschifato  (dobbiamo per forza pensare che la sua fidanzata mentisse quando  sosteneva di star bene?).

Se io frequento una persona, idealmente  instauro un rapporto di complicità teso alla positività, non per  distruggere quello che lei ama, altrimenti il rapporto è deleterio e va  fermato. E pretendo pure che questa visione del rapporto sia reciproca,  altrimenti viene sostituito da altro (libri, sport, seghe, sonno, ecc.).

E  non è fantascienza o lectio magistralis: è sufficiente parlare ed  essere chiari e rapportarsi a persone normali (sulla propria lunghezza  d'onda) parlandoci. Se per trombarmi X le racconto favole, che sogno una  vita con lei, che suo marito è una merda, ecc. è ovvio che poi possano  nascere cortocircuiti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A due anni di distanza dal mio atterraggio in queste lande, se sono ancora qui è perchè ho evidente bisogno di confrontarmi con alcuni di voi su certi 'temi'.
> Peraltro, intervengo, sebbene con notevole quantità di post, solo su pochissimi thread.
> Che sono i thread che per un motivo o per l'altro mi 'appassionano'.
> Questo è uno di quelli.
> ...


Ma quale problema dentro la coppia? Se una persona prova attrazione verso un'altra deve esserci per forza un problema nella coppia? Io ad esempio ho la fantasia sessuale di trombarmi una volta nella vita una giapponese (giuro) e mia moglie è italianissima. Non capiterà purtroppo, ma se capita stai sicuro che non mi tirerò indietro (se non per metterglielo meglio). Che problema di coppia ho?


----------



## oscuro (16 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma quale problema dentro la coppia? Se una persona prova attrazione verso un'altra deve esserci per forza un problema nella coppia? Io ad esempio ho la fantasia sessuale di trombarmi una volta nella vita una giapponese (giuro) e mia moglie è italianissima. Non capiterà purtroppo, ma se capita stai sicuro che non mi tirerò indietro (se non per metterglielo meglio). Che problema di coppia ho?


Anni fa ti avrei scritto che hai un problema di coppia....
Oggi ti scrivo che hai un problema di gusti,le italiane sono stronze, ma imbattibili.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> è sufficiente parlare ed  essere chiari e rapportarsi a persone normali (sulla propria lunghezza  d'onda) parlandoci. Se per trombarmi X le racconto favole, che sogno una  vita con lei, che suo marito è una merda, ecc. è ovvio che poi possano  nascere cortocircuiti.


Puoi spiegare meglio ?
Grazie.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma quale problema dentro la coppia? Se una persona prova attrazione verso un'altra deve esserci per forza un problema nella coppia? Io ad esempio ho la fantasia sessuale di trombarmi una volta nella vita una giapponese (giuro) e mia moglie è italianissima. Non capiterà purtroppo, ma se capita stai sicuro che non mi tirerò indietro (se non per metterglielo meglio). Che problema di coppia ho?


Non facciamo finta di non capirci.
Mi riferisco a quanti sostengono che il 'terzo' non c'entra nulla e che il tradito deve vedersela solo ed esclusivamente all'interno del suo nucleo familiare, della coppia appunto.


----------



## marietto (16 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quando  mi è capitato di frequentare una  persona impegnata ho sempre martellato  affinchè lei non si facesse  beccare, non commettesse leggerezze e sperato che non  mancasse di  attenzioni verso la propria famiglia, che è l'unica cosa  intangibile,  nei confronti della quale la trombata, il bacio, il  messaggio,  l'incontro sono idiozie.
> 
> Il marito non è un rivale da  denigrare, anzi sono anche convinto che  una persona che ha un rapporto  extraconiugale appagante, non opprimente  e sereno migliori pure il  rapporto col proprio partner ufficiale: vedi  l'esempio di sonoschifato  (dobbiamo per forza pensare che la sua  fidanzata mentisse quando  sosteneva di star bene?).
> 
> ...


- Premetto che la frase che hai citato in sostanza contestava i pianti e  stridori per i bimbi innocenti della famiglia dell'amante, che  contestualmente ignoravano quelli della famiglia del tradito. Non per  dire che Se C tromba B moglie di A, A fa bene a sputtanare C, ma  semplicemente che A deve a C quello che C deve a A, cioè niente.

-Non so se in corso d'opera la (o anche il) relazionata/o stia meglio,  suppongo di si, ma anche il drogato che sta sviluppando una addiction  all'inizio sta meglio e a volte è anche più simpatico... Tu trai  soddisfazione dalla soddisfazione sessuale della tua donna, anche se non  sei tu a dargliela, ma io sono "cablato" diversamente, e se la donna  sta così bene con altri per me puo' anche andare con loro  definitivamente... anche se lei sta bene così.

- Mi sembra che tu stia molto attento a mantenere comportamenti che  difficilmente portano un tradito che è riuscito a mettere sotto  controllo i cavalli, a venirti a cercare. Converrai che non sempre è  così. Che spesso alcuni atteggiamenti o comportamenti possono  riscatenare i suddetti cavalli. Non è bello, sono d'accordo, ma chi  dovesse subire ritorsioni in seguito a queste cose, per quello che mi  riguarda, raccoglie quello che ha seminato.

- Chi tradisce o chi si rende disponibile a persone impegnate, a mio  parere, dovrebbe rendersi conto che certe situazioni possono comportare  una serie di rischi e prendersi in prima persona la responsabilità delle  proprie azioni e rendersi conto delle conseguenze che potrebbero  derivarne.


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non facciamo finta di non capirci.
> Mi riferisco a quanti sostengono che il 'terzo' non c'entra nulla e che il tradito deve vedersela solo ed esclusivamente all'interno del suo nucleo familiare, della coppia appunto.


Io non capisco invece perchè il tradito debba vedersela con il terzo incomodo.
Parlo da terza incomoda di lungo corso e cerco di spiegarmi.
Avrei assolutamente capito se la lei ufficiale fosse venuta da me a darmene di santa ragione o a dirmene di ogni o fosse andata in giro a dire quanto puttana fossi stata. Lo capisco davvero, quindi questo mettiamolo da parte.
Ma poi? Ok, sparivo (boh, chi può dirlo col senno di poi)...ma il problema dove stava se non nella coppia?
Altra questione è se io avessi avuto la splendida idea di ficcarmi a forza in quella coppia, cercando insistentemente, mettendo al muro sto pover'uomo per scegliere me, chiamando e mandando messaggi ad ogni ora del giorno e della notte, facendo appostamenti (vabbè, questi li ho fatti...  ma solo per vederlo).
Il problema è che si parla sempre sulla propria base personale, è difficile uscire dalla propria esperienza.
Ad esempio io con lui non ci ho provato, ma per niente proprio. Mi è stato appresso lui per non so quale congiunzione astrale bislacca. E' colpa mia? Dovevo eventualmente mettermi lì IO a spiegargli che stava mancando (perchè?) nei confronti della sua compagna? Dovevo tirargli un ceffone e urlargli "screanzato, hai una donna!" e scappare urlando?
A me quel ragazzo piaceva, finchè ho resistito ho resistito, ma a volte nella vita succedono quelle cose che vaffanculo le fai. E amen.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo.. Ma uscendo un po dai famosi 15 minuti o 15 giorni di rabbia del momento, che come detto ha anche giustamente necessità di qualche sfogo, è quel che resta addosso e ci si porta comunque a spasso nel futuro...
> 
> @_Brunetta_ diceva "elaborare"..
> 
> ...



Probabilmente hai ragione ma il punto è che probabilmente certi passaggi della propria vita particolarmente dolorosi non li si accantona mai; c'è sempre l'attimo in cui riprendono un certo vigore e ci fanno accalorare. Io se ripenso a cose di quando ero bambina, col senno di ora mi incazzo ancora 



riccardo1973 ha detto:


> "Se i tradimenti non influiscono la vita di coppia (nel mio caso - semmai - l'hanno resa migliore) consiglio di non giudicare troppo i propri compagni/compagne, il tradimento puo' essere visto anche solo perche quello che a volte e' - un hobby."
> 
> In questo caso non puoi parlare di tradimento in quanto l'hobby come lo definisci tu non tradisce nessuna aspettativa o accordo tacito tra due amanti che si sono scambiati la promessa reciproca basata sulla fiducia!
> 
> ne conosco molte di coppie così...vanno anche oltre, club di scambisti, feste private scambiste, incontri in parcheggi....Non sono tradimenti, credo più che altro che sia un modo "diverso" di vivere il rapporto di coppia. Poi le sfumature sono molteplici: c'è chi lo fa per stanchezza e noia, chi per appetito sessuale sopra la media, chi per soddisfare la propria libido e realizzare i propri sogni erotici....Immagino (ma non è il mio caso....) che si dovrebbe separare la sessualità dall'amore. Dirò qualcosa di impopolare ma l'evoluzione prossima ci porterà e lo stiamo già attuando ad una morale di questo genere: cuore mente e sessualità 3 faccie distinte dell'essere definite sentimento razionalità e istinto. Ho una coppia di amici scambisti e attraverso i tanti discorsi e confronti ho allargato la mia visione in merito: loro si amano e stimano a vicenda, sono genitori fantastici, hanno complicità condivisione di passioni comuni e anche questa della sessualità intesa come fame da soddisfare oltre la coppia....


Per il poco che conosco in tema di coppie "aperte" ho capito che alla fine dei salmi sono vittime ugualmente di gelosie, patti non rispettati e cose del genere. Finchè la barca va tuttoapposto, nel momento in cui uno dei due sgarra minimamente le dinamiche che occorrono sono le stesse identiche di una coppia "normale".


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non capisco invece perchè il tradito debba vedersela con il terzo incomodo.
> Parlo da terza incomoda di lungo corso e cerco di spiegarmi.
> Avrei assolutamente capito se la lei ufficiale fosse venuta da me a darmene di santa ragione o a dirmene di ogni o fosse andata in giro a dire quanto puttana fossi stata. Lo capisco davvero, quindi questo mettiamolo da parte.
> Ma poi? Ok, sparivo (boh, chi può dirlo col senno di poi)...ma il problema dove stava se non nella coppia?
> ...


Ancora...
Non c'è un 'perchè' perchè c'è gente che è fatta in un modo tale che dei tuoi perchè SE-NE-FRE-GA.
Il punto è mettere in conto possibili conseguenze.
Lo fai ? Sei una persona avveduta.
Non lo fai ? Vivi su Marte.

Ancora....


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ancora...
> Non c'è un 'perchè' perchè c'è gente che è fatta in un modo tale che dei tuoi perchè SE-NE-FRE-GA.
> Il punto è mettere in conto possibili conseguenze.
> Lo fai ? Sei una persona avveduta.
> ...


Ma infatti ribadisco che la maggiorparte delle persone mette in conto le conseguenze.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Altra questione è se io avessi avuto la splendida idea di ficcarmi a forza in quella coppia, cercando insistentemente, mettendo al muro sto pover'uomo per scegliere me, chiamando e mandando messaggi ad ogni ora del giorno e della notte, facendo appostamenti (vabbè, questi li ho fatti...  ma solo per vederlo)


Quest''altra questione' è molto più comune di quello che pensi, il fatto che tu non ti sia mai comportata così fa statistica in senso opposto ma il tuo apprezzabile modo di comportarti non è lo stesso di altre/i.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti ribadisco che la maggiorparte delle persone mette in conto le conseguenze.


Oh, benissimo !


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non capisco invece perchè il tradito debba vedersela con il terzo incomodo.
> Parlo da terza incomoda di lungo corso e cerco di spiegarmi.
> Avrei assolutamente capito se la lei ufficiale fosse venuta da me a darmene di santa ragione o a dirmene di ogni o fosse andata in giro a dire quanto puttana fossi stata. Lo capisco davvero, quindi questo mettiamolo da parte.
> Ma poi? Ok, sparivo (boh, chi può dirlo col senno di poi)...ma il problema dove stava se non nella coppia?
> ...


Nicka, è ovvio che il problema principale risiede in chi la coppia ufficiale l'ha tradita. Questo lo stiamo dando per scontato. Il punto è sulla "legittimità" di mettersi sullo stesso piano dell'amante che comunque in una situazione di relazione altrui ci si è messa, seppur invitata da uno dei due, senza crearsi problemi di sorta. Lo stesso atteggiamento, di disinteresse, passami il termine, si rivendica per chi tutto ciò l'ha subito suo malgrado.


Inutile dire che sono d'accordo con [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION] su ogni passaggio, proprio per quello che affermano in questo thread, a prescindere da quello che posso sapere delle loro personalissime storie.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quest''altra questione' è molto più comune di quello che pensi, il fatto che tu non ti sia mai comportata così fa statistica in senso opposto ma il tuo apprezzabile modo di comportarti non è lo stesso di altre/i.


L'ho sempre detto: stai bene nel ruolo di amante? Goditi quello che puoi ma rimani confinata lì, non pisciare fuori dalla tazza perchè potresti finirci con la faccia dentro 

Chiedo scusa per la volgarità dell'immagine :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quest''altra questione' è molto più comune di quello che pensi, il fatto che tu non ti sia mai comportata così fa statistica in senso opposto ma il tuo apprezzabile modo di comportarti non è lo stesso di altre/i.


Sembro scema.
Oddio, forse lo sono. So perfettamente che qui è pieno di gente che ha subito cose simili e anche di peggio.
Pensa che mi sono data della cretina per anni per non avere agito in quel modo.
Quello che però dico è che non si può fare di un'erba un fascio. Perchè poi si finisce a categorizzare amanti/traditi/traditori come al solito e mi piacerebbe che a volte si vedesse (o almeno si cercasse di vedere) un punto di vista diverso. E per me l'unica categorizzazione possibile tutt'al più è "brave persone" (permettetemelo) e "stronzi/e patentati/e".


----------



## sonoschifato (16 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sonoschifato dov'è?



Ci sono, ci sono...ma son stato sommerso da questo fitto scambio di opinioni e scuole di pensiero...e ho faticato un po' a districarmici..

Vedo che l'argomento, per quanto banale, suscita interesse.

Alla fine credo che veramente non ci sia una soluzione/reazione giusta in assoluto.

Perché dipende veramente da troppi fattori, alcuni oggettivi ( lo conosci/ non lo conosci, li hai visti / non li hai visti, la tua storia andava già male / andava bene... ecc ecc ) ed altri personali, emotivi, di carattere.

Rimango ancora dell'opinione che non c'è nulla di sbagliato , per me, nel cercare vendetta anche nei confronti dell'amante, e che anzi sia un prezzo giusto che prima o poi bisogna pagare ( per i recidivi ).

Quindi per quanto non mi ritenga affatto un persona cattiva, io non ci trovo nulla di amorale nel procurare un po' di guai all'altro informando la moglie. ( altra vittima lo so, ma non a causa mia...ambasciator non porta pena).

Ad ora tuttavia, anche grazie alle riflessioni di alcuni di voi è rientrata un'altra variabile. La convenienza della reazione, cioè cosa mi  "conviene " fare. Ossia, questa goduria momentanea potrebbe alleviarmi una parte di dolore, ma procurarmi degli altri effetti a catena indesiderati. 
In virtù del fatto che la mia compagna lavora con me...e non voglio, e non mi conviene, che questa storia metta a rischio il lavoro.

Ma io davvero rischio d'impazzire se non faccio niente...
Nel frattempo ieri ho visto dove lavora ( l'altra vittima ) boh...vedrò... 


Gli uomini mai mi riuscì di capire, perché si combinassero attraverso l'amore,  affidando ad un gioco la gioia e il dolore. cit. F. De Andrè


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sembro scema.
> Oddio, forse lo sono. So perfettamente che qui è pieno di gente che ha subito cose simili e anche di peggio.
> Pensa che mi sono data della cretina per anni per non avere agito in quel modo.
> Quello che però dico è che non si può fare di un'erba un fascio. Perchè poi si finisce a categorizzare amanti/traditi/traditori come al solito e mi piacerebbe che a volte si vedesse (o almeno si cercasse di vedere) un punto di vista diverso. E per me l'unica categorizzazione possibile tutt'al più è "brave persone" (permettetemelo) e "stronzi/e patentati/e".


Ho più volte scritto che c'è caso e caso, e le conseguenze dovrebbero essere differenti.
Esempio banale : un conto è se TU (tu generico) amante ti vivi la tua storia e ti fai i cazzi tuoi, un altro è se oltre a viverti la tua storia cerchi anche di far saltare la mia, ti intrighi dei fatti miei, getti artatamente fango su di me...


----------



## MariLea (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non capisco invece perchè il tradito debba vedersela con il terzo incomodo.
> Parlo da terza incomoda di lungo corso e cerco di spiegarmi.
> Avrei assolutamente capito se la lei ufficiale fosse venuta da me a darmene di santa ragione o a dirmene di ogni o fosse andata in giro a dire quanto puttana fossi stata. Lo capisco davvero, quindi questo mettiamolo da parte.
> Ma poi? Ok, sparivo (boh, chi può dirlo col senno di poi)...ma il problema dove stava se non nella coppia?
> ...


Sì, però Jim diceva che la brutta reazione è "possibile, non giusta"
Quindi se l'"ufficiale" ti trova con l'espressione dell'avatar  è "possibile" che ti prenda per i codini e ti faccia fare un giro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Ci sono, ci sono...ma son stato sommerso da questo fitto scambio di opinioni e scuole di pensiero...e ho faticato un po' a districarmici..
> 
> Vedo che l'argomento, per quanto banale, suscita interesse.
> 
> ...


ecco... sul neretto... 

poiché ci si è affannati molto a dire che il signor X che ha fatto il ruolo dell'amante deve aspettarsi legittimamente anche che qualcosa gli possa capitare..

ma siccome il signor X non è decisivo per la mia vita del futuro, a meno che io non lo eriga a questo ruolo

ritornando sul neretto credo che se farai (legittimamente) qualcosa al signor X poi altrettanto "legittimamente" non credo dovrai aspettarti degli applausi a scena aperta da parte di tua moglie.. anzi

che a passar dalla ragione al torto per aver assecondato un proprio istinto, NELLA PROPRIA COPPIA, si fa in un volo...

e si parla della TUA vita, non di quella di un tale di cui mai più sentirai parlare


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione ma il punto è che probabilmente certi passaggi della propria vita particolarmente dolorosi non li si accantona mai; c'è sempre l'attimo in cui riprendono un certo vigore e ci fanno accalorare. Io se ripenso a cose di quando ero bambina, col senno di ora mi incazzo ancora



lo capisco, e bene... 

accantonare nel senso di "dimenticare cerebralmente" no.. non si può e non è giusto.

però credimi, ci si può distaccarne emotivamente sempre di più.. perché il nostro passato non abbia un peso sempre preminente su di noi, a livello emotivo... e "rispunti" fuori con varie maschere le più bizzarre..

un po' come "ripulirsi" emozionalmente... io penso che non sia impossibile... un po' come beccare l'emozione come sta per uscire, e tirarla per le orecchie... come un bimbo che sta per scappar da qualche parte.. e ragionarci un po' su


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nicka, è ovvio che il problema principale risiede in chi la coppia ufficiale l'ha tradita. Questo lo stiamo dando per scontato. Il punto è sulla "legittimità" di mettersi sullo stesso piano dell'amante che comunque in una situazione di relazione altrui ci si è messa, seppur invitata da uno dei due, senza crearsi problemi di sorta. Lo stesso atteggiamento, di disinteresse, passami il termine, si rivendica per chi tutto ciò l'ha subito suo malgrado.
> 
> 
> Inutile dire che sono d'accordo con @_marietto_ e @_Jim Cain_ su ogni passaggio, proprio per quello che affermano in questo thread, a prescindere da quello che posso sapere delle loro personalissime storie.



Vedi Andrea, io parlo sempre per esperienza mia personale e diretta. E  se parlo in un certo modo è perchè non mi sento una mosca bianca, credo  che esistano situazioni e situazioni.
Credimi, io mi sono fatta paranoie, problemi, pensieri. Avevo 19 anni ed  ero ancora talmente imbecille da avere schemi mentali molto chiusi e  rigidi. Non contemplavo assolutamente una situazione simile, ma proprio  per niente.
Posso dire che mi ci sono trovata? Non è del tutto corretto, lo so. Ma  mi ci sono trovata, non l'ho istigato a cedere alle mie avances  (figuriamoci, ero e resto una perfetta inetta in certe questioni), lui  ci ha provato 1/2/10/30 volte e alla fine ho ceduto io. Ricordo 8 mesi  per un bacio, quasi 2 anni per andare oltre (ed ero pure vergine, tanto  per la cronaca).
Il groppo in gola a vedere in casa le cose di lei lo so solo io, so io  le volte che gli dicevo "ma la vedi?" indicando le sue foto appese. E  volevo stesse bene lui, più che me stessa. E lui mi diceva che non  importava in che forma ma dovevo essere presente nella sua vita, per il  suo bene. E così è stato ed è.
E tutto posso dire meno che io abbia provato interesse solo per lui, ma  non per la sua vita. E la sua vita comprendeva lei. Ecco perchè non ho  mai fatto nulla, non ho mai spinto in una direzione, non ho mai fatto in  modo che lei scoprisse qualcosa, non ho mai mandato messaggi  (paradossalmente ci messaggiamo più adesso che all'epoca, senza badare a  orari) e non ho mai voluto che lui si trovasse in difficoltà con la  persona che aveva scelto di avere accanto.
Se tieni davvero a una persona fai il possibile per il suo bene, non per il tuo. Qualunque esso sia.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Ci sono, ci sono...ma son stato sommerso da questo fitto scambio di opinioni e scuole di pensiero...e ho faticato un po' a districarmici..
> 
> Vedo che l'argomento, per quanto banale, suscita interesse.
> 
> ...


Sai, posso davvero cercare di capire ogni pensiero cattivo, considerato che sono stata tradita pure io e so bene lo tsunami di merda che arriva, però mai, nemmeno per un.secondo ho pensato di parlare con ilcompagno di lei, o anche solo beccare lei, che ricordo a chi non lo.sapesse non solo veniva a casa mia, ma a tutto oggi è la.segretaria di Mattia (senza contare che ha comprato casa con il nuovo compagno a 100 metri da casa mia)

Tutto questo disinteresse per lei, non è per buonismo o altro, è solo che lei e la di lei famiglia, non mi interessa.
Tu mi hai tradito. Tu hai la responsabilità dell atto. Tu e solo tu.
Il restoè nulla


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Ti dirò di più.
Se il compagno di lei mi avesse avvertito della tresca, credo gli avrei sfasciato la faccia con il mio tacco 12, e poi avrei detto a lei che aveva fatto bene a tradirlo, perché uno che si comporta così...beh...è perlomeno un po' merda.
Ovviamente per come sono fatta io.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sembro scema.
> Oddio, forse lo sono. So perfettamente che qui è pieno di gente che ha subito cose simili e anche di peggio.
> Pensa che mi sono data della cretina per anni per non avere agito in quel modo.
> Quello che però dico è che non si può fare di un'erba un fascio. Perchè poi si finisce a categorizzare amanti/traditi/traditori come al solito e mi piacerebbe che a volte si vedesse (o almeno si cercasse di vedere) un punto di vista diverso. E per me l'unica categorizzazione possibile tutt'al più è "brave persone" (permettetemelo) e "stronzi/e patentati/e".



Su questo mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo. C'è l'amante balengo e il coniuge che peggio mi sento, l'altro/a col cervello collegato e quello psicopatico, il tradito incazzoso e quello che ragiona sull'essenza delle cose, l'irascibile e il bendato di default. Magari pure si passa da uno stato all'altro nel corso del tempo.



Skorpio ha detto:


> lo capisco, e bene...
> 
> accantonare nel senso di "dimenticare cerebralmente" no.. non si può e non è giusto.
> 
> ...


Non credo molto alla razionalizzazione di tutto quanto afferisce alla sfera dell'emotività perchè, prima o poi, tutto quanto è controllato troppo dalla ragione finisce per schizzare fuori. Meglio farlo fuoriuscire man mano; si fanno meno danni. Hai presente i vicini dell'assassino che dicono "era tanto una buona persona, diceva sempre buongiorno e mi portava le buste della spesa"? Una roba del genere. Molto meglio, per me, scaricare la rabbia quando la si prova che trattenerla e farla esplodere quando è diventata una bomba atomica.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non credo molto alla razionalizzazione di tutto quanto afferisce alla sfera dell'emotività perchè, prima o poi, tutto quanto è controllato troppo dalla ragione finisce per schizzare fuori. Meglio farlo fuoriuscire man mano; si fanno meno danni. *Hai presente i vicini dell'assassino che dicono "era tanto una buona persona, diceva sempre buongiorno e mi portava le buste della spesa"? *Una roba del genere. Molto meglio, per me, scaricare la rabbia quando la si prova che trattenerla e farla esplodere quando è diventata una bomba atomica.


anche questo è vero..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

Sono incasinata, quoto a oltranza President Nicka e Tebe (compreso il tacco 12 e l'aver fatto bene a tradirlo visto come la considera per essere venuto da me)


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più.
> Se il compagno di lei mi avesse avvertito della tresca, credo gli avrei sfasciato la faccia con il mio tacco 12, e poi avrei detto a lei che aveva fatto bene a tradirlo, perché uno che si comporta così...beh...è perlomeno un po' merda.
> Ovviamente per come sono fatta io.


ecco.. questo è interessante ...

Io non mi ci sono mai trovato in una situazione così.. ma se mi ci trovassi, io "immagino" che davanti a una signora che mi viene a dire che suo marito si è scopato mia moglie, io emozionalmente "difenderei la mia coppia"..

non gli darei alcun spazio ai miei sentimenti, alcuno, resterei freddissimo, la rimbalzerei freddamente, con un gelido grazie, come mi avesse avvisato che ho la macchina in sosta vietata e ci sono i vigili in giro.

ovvio che i sentimenti di delusione, rabbia, costernazione, li avrei.. è ovvio.. e dopo andrei a casa e sarebbe un caos

ma davanti a "una estranea" io non "metterei in piazza" i miei sentimenti.. non gli mostrerei nulla di quel che ho dentro, non gli darei alcun spazio di confidenza... nulla

questo in ipotesi. ma è una ipotesi che segue una logica e cioè che "la mia coppia" non la spacchi scioccandomi

poi magari mi lascio.. magari brucio la casa con lei dentro

ma a livello di "emozione" non restituirei nulla, immagino mi "chiuderei" istantaneamente


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi Andrea, io parlo sempre per esperienza mia personale e diretta. E  se parlo in un certo modo è perchè non mi sento una mosca bianca, credo  che esistano situazioni e situazioni.
> Credimi, io mi sono fatta paranoie, problemi, pensieri. Avevo 19 anni ed  ero ancora talmente imbecille da avere schemi mentali molto chiusi e  rigidi. Non contemplavo assolutamente una situazione simile, ma proprio  per niente.
> Posso dire che mi ci sono trovata? Non è del tutto corretto, lo so. Ma  mi ci sono trovata, non l'ho istigato a cedere alle mie avances  (figuriamoci, ero e resto una perfetta inetta in certe questioni), lui  ci ha provato 1/2/10/30 volte e alla fine ho ceduto io. Ricordo 8 mesi  per un bacio, quasi 2 anni per andare oltre (ed ero pure vergine, tanto  per la cronaca).
> Il groppo in gola a vedere in casa le cose di lei lo so solo io, so io  le volte che gli dicevo "ma la vedi?" indicando le sue foto appese. E  volevo stesse bene lui, più che me stessa. E lui mi diceva che non  importava in che forma ma dovevo essere presente nella sua vita, per il  suo bene. E così è stato ed è.
> ...



Anch'io, ovviamente, parlo per esperienza diretta, anche come amante di due uomini sposati, per due anni cadauno. Uno dei due in particolare era in rotta di collisione forte con la moglie, a ragion veduta gelosissima, che lo tampinava e controllava come un mastino napoletano e che era di un asfissiante incredibile. Io, paradossalmente, la capivo perchè aveva ragionissima a fare come faceva perchè lui le sfuggiva continuamente ingannandola sempre, prima durante e dopo di me. 

Dunque, davvero per assurdo, ero più dalla sua parte che da quella di lui, con tanto di incazzature nei miei confronti perchè non capiva il mio punto di vista femminile, che esprimevo pur facendo il mio (sporco, si) gioco di amante sua. Lui mi voleva, io anche. E a casa sua, nonostante i ripetuti inviti, non sono mai voluta andare. Mai avrei profanato il regno di qualcun'altra, così come non avrei mai voluto che casa mia fosse  calpestata da una delle numerose amanti del mio ex marito nonostante fossimo realmente separati in casa da anni. 

Volere il bene di una persona, nella fattispecie il proprio amante, è un concetto grosso. C'è altro in gioco prima del suo bene, tipo la propria famiglia, se la si ha. Se si è single il discorso cambia radicalmente.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più.
> Se il compagno di lei mi avesse avvertito della tresca, credo gli avrei sfasciato la faccia con il mio tacco 12, e poi avrei detto a lei che aveva fatto bene a tradirlo, perché uno che si comporta così...beh...è perlomeno un po' merda.
> Ovviamente per come sono fatta io.



Se il marito di qualcuna delle numerose donnine che il mio ex ha avuto durante il matrimonio, anche prima della separazione in casa, fosse venuto da ad avvertirmi con che razza di uomo mi coricavo la sera l'avrei solo ringraziato. Forse mi sarei risparmaita tanti anni d'oblio inutile.

Tutti sapevano che merda avevo al fianco e tutti hanno taciuto, mariti compresi che si sono presi le loro belle corna ma per non sputtanare la moglie e mantenere la parvenza di famigliola del piffero, la domenica mattina se la tenevano sottobraccio per le vie del paese felici e contenti. Ma che schifo é?


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono incasinata, quoto a oltranza President Nicka e Tebe (compreso il tacco 12 e l'aver fatto bene a tradirlo visto come la considera per essere venuto da me)


Scusa farfalla, ma che ragionamento è "l'aver fatto bene a tradirlo"?  Si è già detto a più riprese che l'andare dal co-tradito non è una questione di vendetta, ma di azione personalissima per cercare di sfangare il baratro nel quale si viene catapultati. Mica è un concetto difficile da capire...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusa farfalla, ma che ragionamento è "l'aver fatto bene a tradirlo"?  Si è già detto a più riprese che l'andare dal co-tradito non è una questione di vendetta, ma di azione personalissima per cercare di sfangare il baratro nel quale si viene catapultati. Mica è un concetto difficile da capire...


Provo a spiegarmi. Se mio marito avesse così poca stima in me da pensare che scopo con uno perchè mi ha trascinato in una storia e di conseguenza lui pensa di doversi rapportare con questa persona vuol dire che forse non stavo una persona che mi valutava per quello che sono.
Ora mi scuso sull'aver fatto bene che sicuramente non è la frase corretta, intendevo questo e non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anni fa ti avrei scritto che hai un problema di coppia....
> Oggi ti scrivo che hai un problema di gusti,le italiane sono stronze, ma imbattibili.


Non lo metto in dubbio, però c'ho sta fissa. :carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> - Premetto che la frase che hai citato in sostanza contestava i pianti e  stridori per i bimbi innocenti della famiglia dell'amante, che  contestualmente ignoravano quelli della famiglia del tradito. Non per  dire che Se C tromba B moglie di A, A fa bene a sputtanare C, ma  semplicemente che A deve a C quello che C deve a A, cioè niente.
> 
> -Non so se in corso d'opera la (o anche il) relazionata/o stia meglio,  suppongo di si, ma anche il drogato che sta sviluppando una addiction  all'inizio sta meglio e a volte è anche più simpatico... Tu trai  soddisfazione dalla soddisfazione sessuale della tua donna, anche se non  sei tu a dargliela, ma io sono "cablato" diversamente, e se la donna  sta così bene con altri per me puo' anche andare con loro  definitivamente... anche se lei sta bene così.
> 
> ...


Certo. Volevo solo specificare che non è la regola. Semmai è l'eccezione.


----------



## marietto (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi. Se mio marito avesse così poca stima in me da pensare che scopo con uno perchè mi ha trascinato in una storia e di conseguenza lui pensa di doversi rapportare con questa persona vuol dire che forse non stavo una persona che mi valutava per quello che sono.
> Ora mi scuso sull'aver fatto bene che sicuramente non è la frase corretta, intendevo questo e non so se mi sono spiegata


Mah... Secondo me in questa cosa non c'è necessariamente una valutazione delle capacità intellettive/relazionali dl partner, anzi credo che sia abbastanza rara...

c'è chi vuole rivalsa su entrambi gli amanti, c'è chi vuole tenersi la moglie ad ogni costo e deve trovarsi qualcuno da incolpare, c'è chi ritiene che tenere il rivale impegnato gli consenta di tentare con più calma una riconciliazione (io a queste condizioni non la tenterai, ma molti lo fanno).

Ovviamente tutto a mio parere...


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> *Volere il bene di una persona, nella fattispecie il proprio amante, è un concetto grosso. *C'è altro in gioco prima del suo bene, tipo la propria famiglia, se la si ha. Se si è single il discorso cambia radicalmente.


Perchè?
Per me è un concetto di umana vicinanza e affetto.
Ovviamente ero single quindi la mia era una situazione che non prevedeva l'eventuale coinvolgimento della famiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... Secondo me in questa cosa non c'è necessariamente una valutazione delle capacità intellettive/relazionali dl partner, anzi credo che sia abbastanza rara...
> 
> c'è chi vuole rivalsa su entrambi gli amanti, *c'è chi vuole tenersi la moglie ad ogni costo e deve trovarsi qualcuno da incolpare,* c'è chi ritiene che tenere il rivale impegnato gli consenta di tentare con più calma una riconciliazione (io a queste condizioni non la tenterai, ma molti lo fanno).
> 
> Ovviamente tutto a mio parere...


Questo lo quoto


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Su questo mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo. C'è l'amante balengo e il coniuge che peggio mi sento, l'altro/a col cervello collegato e quello psicopatico, il tradito incazzoso e quello che ragiona sull'essenza delle cose, l'irascibile e il bendato di default. Magari pure si passa da uno stato all'altro nel corso del tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> Non credo molto alla razionalizzazione di tutto quanto afferisce alla sfera dell'emotività perchè, prima o poi, tutto quanto è controllato troppo dalla ragione finisce per schizzare fuori. Meglio farlo fuoriuscire man mano; si fanno meno danni. Hai presente i vicini dell'assassino che dicono "era tanto una buona persona, diceva sempre buongiorno e mi portava le buste della spesa"? Una roba del genere. Molto meglio, per me, scaricare la rabbia quando la si prova che trattenerla e farla esplodere quando è diventata una bomba atomica.


Un bel corso di boxe? Una bella scopata con qualcuna? I soliti piatti rotti? Ci son tanti modi per far uscire la rabbia. Non è che proprio è necessario trattenerla. Basta limitarsi a fare cose utili o almeno che non danneggino altri e neppure noi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Per me è un concetto di umana vicinanza e affetto.
> Ovviamente ero single quindi la mia era una situazione che non prevedeva l'eventuale coinvolgimento della famiglia.




Ma si, può anche essere così, questione di vicinanza, affetto e finanche amore, ma in tanti casi la relazione clandestina è solo la conseguenza di motivazioni legate alla gratificazione che nulla hanno a che vedere con roba profonda, roba alla ndo-cojo-cojo pur di sentirsi vivi e di uscire dalla routine. Poi, ovvio, c'è caso e caso, ma se tutto questo volere il bene dell'altro spesso non si riscontra verso chi ne avrebbe diritto semplicemente perchè si è fatto perfino un patto a proposito, figuriamoci quanto può essere "vero" nel caso di un amante. Poi per te è stato così e te ne rendo merito, ma a me non pare che tutto questo essere corretti sia poi tanto diffuso. Che poi sarebbe normalissimo volere il bene dell'altro col quale ci si relaziona, ma si finisce per fare solo il proprio di bene magari calpestando sia l'una che l'altra parte.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se il marito di qualcuna delle numerose donnine che il mio ex ha avuto durante il matrimonio, anche prima della separazione in casa, fosse venuto da ad avvertirmi con che razza di uomo mi coricavo la sera l'avrei solo ringraziato. Forse mi sarei risparmaita tanti anni d'oblio inutile.
> 
> Tutti sapevano che merda avevo al fianco e tutti hanno taciuto, mariti compresi che si sono presi le loro belle corna ma per non sputtanare la moglie e mantenere la parvenza di famigliola del piffero, la domenica mattina se la tenevano sottobraccio per le vie del paese felici e contenti. Ma che schifo é?


Praticamente "Signore e signori" di Germi
 Su YouTube c'è. Va visto.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un bel corso di boxe? Una bella scopata con qualcuna? I soliti piatti rotti? Ci son tanti modi per far uscire la rabbia. Non è che proprio è necessario trattenerla. Basta limitarsi a fare cose utili o almeno che non danneggino altri e neppure noi.


Fatto tutto fuorchè scopare in giro 

E' sul concetto di danno all'altro che non siamo d'accordo. Voi date per scontato che sia così, o comunque avete il dubbio, io non mi pongo il problema. Credo che non siano affar mio le conseguenze dei comportamenti altrui. Il problema non è chi dice, ma chi fa.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se il marito di qualcuna delle numerose donnine che il mio ex ha avuto durante il matrimonio, anche prima della separazione in casa, fosse venuto da ad avvertirmi con che razza di uomo mi coricavo la sera l'avrei solo ringraziato. Forse mi sarei risparmaita tanti anni d'oblio inutile.
> 
> Tutti sapevano che merda avevo al fianco e tutti hanno taciuto, mariti compresi che si sono presi le loro belle corna ma per non sputtanare la moglie e mantenere la parvenza di famigliola del piffero, la domenica mattina se la tenevano sottobraccio per le vie del paese felici e contenti. Ma che schifo é?


Tante teste tante idee, Andrea.
Però rimango sempre sbalordita dal fatto che se.tutti sanno, e l unica.che non.sa.niente è l.avente diritto.
Ora...per quanto un traditore sia  accorto...se tutti sanno...beh...che l avente diritto non ne abbia sentore...oddio.
Mi sembra parecchio strano.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Io però in tutta questa intensa discussione non ho ancora capito se il punto da esplorare sia:

1 ha senso che un amante di persona sposata faccia un calcolo di rischio dove includere anche una scarica di legnate o peggio, nel caso venisse scoperto?

2 ha un senso e se si qual è il senso,  che il coniuge tradito scarichi la sua rabbia andando a dare una scarica di legnate o peggio alla amante del coniuge??

Perché le due cose sembrano collegate ma non lo sono per me.

Nel primo caso si parla di senso generico di giustizia, equità, rischio connesso all "esercizio" di una certa attività (anche chi fa il vigile urbano, il sindacalista, il politico rischia le legnate, vedi Berlusconi)

Nel secondo caso si parla di reazioni e canalizzazioni individuali della propria rabbia, in base evidentemente alle responsabilità attribuite circa il "danno procurato"


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusa farfalla, ma che ragionamento è "l'aver fatto bene a tradirlo"?  Si è già detto a più riprese che l'andare dal co-tradito non è una questione di vendetta, ma di azione personalissima per cercare di sfangare il baratro nel quale si viene catapultati. Mica è un concetto difficile da capire...


Esattamente come non è difficile da capire il concetto, che altri abbiano idee diverse e magari ti "corcano" anche se glielo vai a dire.
Azione personalissima appunto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io però in tutta questa intensa discussione non ho ancora capito se il punto da esplorare sia:
> 
> 1 ha senso che un amante di persona sposata faccia un calcolo di rischio dove includere anche una scarica di legnate o peggio, nel caso venisse scoperto?
> 
> ...


3 ha senso correre il rischio che da cornuti semplici si venga promossi a proverbiali cornuti e mazziati, visto che l'amante può benissimo essere un armadio di 100 chili?


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tante teste tante idee, Andrea.
> Però rimango sempre sbalordita dal fatto che se.tutti sanno, e l unica.che non.sa.niente è l.avente diritto.
> Ora...per quanto un traditore sia  accorto...se tutti sanno...beh...che l avente diritto non ne abbia sentore...oddio.
> Mi sembra parecchio strano.



Sul tante teste tante idee siamo d'accordo.

Per il resto qui è pieno di gente che ha saputo a storie straconsumate cosa succedeva, me compresa anche per il secondo marito; e che ne aveva eccome il sentore ma non ha affondato il colpo per enne ragioni. Nel mio caso, quello dell'ex, le motivazioni che mi hanno spinta al divorzio esulavano dalle corna, faccenda di cui non mi interessavo molto visto che si era separati in casa, ma che se avessi saputo con certezza prima mi avrebbe dato un'ulteriore spinta.  Per quanto non ci fosse quasi più nulla fra noi non potevo immaginare che ci provasse con mia sorella, con le mie cugine e con le mie amiche, vicine, maestre dei figli etc. Di certo non avevo sentore di aver sposato una persona così. Sarò stata idiota, che ti devo dire.



Tebe ha detto:


> Esattamente come non è difficile da capire il concetto, che altri abbiano idee diverse e magari ti "corcano" anche se glielo vai a dire.
> Azione personalissima appunto.


Finiamo per ribatterci sempre gli stessi concetti a vicenda perchè l'uno parte da presupposti diversi dall'altro, forse dalla propria esperienza oltre che da principi personali. Nessuno vuole convincere nessun altro della bontà della sua  idea in assoluto. Si parla. E' dialogo civile dal quale qualche volta scappa fuori qualche espressione più o meno felice, a turno.

Scusa, ma perchè un co-tradito dovrebbe corcare chi gli va a dire quello che fa il coniuge? Se corca lui cosa fa al traditore, lo riduce in pezzetti? Mica l'ho capito 'sto ragionamento


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tutti sapevano che merda avevo al fianco e tutti hanno taciuto, mariti compresi che si sono presi le loro belle corna ma per non sputtanare la moglie e mantenere la parvenza di famigliola del piffero, la domenica mattina se la tenevano sottobraccio per le vie del paese felici e contenti. Ma che schifo é?


Ipocrisia al CUBO, ecco cos'è.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sul tante teste tante idee siamo d'accordo.
> 
> Per il resto qui è pieno di gente che ha saputo a storie straconsumate cosa succedeva, me compresa anche per il secondo marito; e che ne aveva eccome il sentore ma non ha affondato il colpo per enne ragioni. Nel mio caso, quello dell'ex, le motivazioni che mi hanno spinta al divorzio esulavano dalle corna, faccenda di cui non mi interessavo molto visto che si era separati in casa, ma che se avessi saputo con certezza prima mi avrebbe dato un'ulteriore spinta.  Per quanto non ci fosse quasi più nulla fra noi non potevo immaginare che ci provasse con mia sorella, con le mie cugine e con le mie amiche, vicine, maestre dei figli etc. Di certo non avevo sentore di aver sposato una persona così. Sarò stata idiota, che ti devo dire.
> 
> ...


Infatti sto dicendo quello che dici tu, che ognuno è fatto diverso quindi si parte da presupposti per forza diversi per arrivare a conclusioni ancora una volta diverse.
Tu dici che se qualcuno te lo avesse detto avresti apprezzato, ma da quello che leggo il tuo non.era semplicemente un traditore, ma un merdone global considerato che ha bordonato anche tua sorella, ma mettiamo caso che avesse tradito una volta o che non.sia stato un uccello allegro, avresti apprezzato lo stesso che qualcuno ti buttasse addosso la cosa, non per benevolenza, ma con intenzione di fare male anche a te?
Probabilmente si.
Io non.apprezzerei invece e mi partirebbe l embolone.
E personalmente non ho fatto a pezzi il traditore, nonostante abbia passato qualche giorno a sputargli nel piatto e a combattere con la.voglia (soprattutto di notte quando dormiva) di strangolarlo lentamente, farlo a pezzi e poi scioglierlo nell' acido.
Comunque dai.
Ci siamo capite.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma mettiamo caso che avesse tradito una volta o che non.sia stato un uccello allegro, avresti apprezzato lo stesso che qualcuno ti buttasse addosso la cosa, non per benevolenza, ma con *intenzione di fare male anche a te?*
> Probabilmente si.
> Io non.apprezzerei invece e mi partirebbe l embolone.
> E personalmente non ho fatto a pezzi il traditore, nonostante abbia passato qualche giorno a sputargli nel piatto e a combattere con la.voglia (soprattutto di notte quando dormiva) di strangolarlo lentamente, farlo a pezzi e poi scioglierlo nell' acido.
> ...


Ci siamo capite, cioè abbiamo capito cosa diciamo reciprocamente, ma è come se vedessimo lo stesso oggetto da prospettive diverse, proprio non si può arrivare ad un punto. Uno vede da destra e gli è chiarissima la sagoma che gli appare, mentre l'altro da sinistra visualizza un altro profilo. Il soggetto è lo stesso, solo che si vede diverso.  

L'intenzione di fare male non c'è affatto, non so più come dirlo. Se, casualmente, se ne fa, ma potrebbe benissimo non essere così, chi riferisce non si ritiene responsabile di tale male in quanto innocente a sua volta. Cioè si fa capo all'atto in sè che genera il male, non a chi lo espone.*

Il male lo fa chi tradisce.*


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ci siamo capite, cioè abbiamo capito cosa diciamo reciprocamente, ma è come se vedessimo lo stesso oggetto da prospettive diverse, proprio non si può arrivare ad un punto. Uno vede da destra e gli è chiarissima la sagoma che gli appare, mentre l'altro da sinistra visualizza un altro profilo. Il soggetto è lo stesso, solo che si vede diverso.
> 
> L'intenzione di fare male non c'è affatto, non so più come dirlo. Se, casualmente, se ne fa, ma potrebbe benissimo non essere così, chi riferisce non si ritiene responsabile di tale male in quanto innocente a sua volta. Cioè si fa capo all'atto in sè che genera il male, non a chi lo espone.*
> 
> Il male lo fa chi tradisce.*


Si certo, ovvio. Il male lo fa.chi trascisce ok.
Ma allora se non è per trascinare nella merda con te un.altro essere umano, perché te la canti con la moglie o il marito?
Spiegamelo, perche davvero in un gesto del genere non vedo nulla che non mi riconduta alla cattiveria, saltando a piè pari tutto cio che gira intorno alle.buone intenzioni di samaritana memoria.


----------



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2016)

Vabbè dai, abbiamo un concetto diverso su cosa voglia dire avere buone intenzioni.
Riferito sempre e solo alla situazione di spifferare tutto all'altro/a ovviamente.
E fermo restando che chi tradisce è quello che fa del male, giusto per


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si certo, ovvio. Il male lo fa.chi trascisce ok.
> Ma allora se non è per trascinare nella merda con te un.altro essere umano, perché te la canti con la moglie o il marito?
> Spiegamelo, perche davvero in un gesto del genere non vedo nulla che non mi riconduta alla cattiveria, saltando a piè pari tutto cio che gira intorno alle.buone intenzioni di samaritana memoria.



L'abbiamo già detto in tutte le salse in tutti i luoghi in tutti i laghi. Non ci sono buone intenzioni nè cattive. 
C'è che c'è da fare qualcosa per se stessi, che fa bene a se stessi, che scarica, che fa sentire meno impotenti e imbecilli di quanto non si sia stati fino ad allora, che sa di giustizia (paradossalmente), che rimette in equilibrio (nella mente di chi ha subito) ciò che è stato stravolto da due persone fisiche, non dalla volontà del Cielo, perchè, molto semplicemente, fa bene a chi lo fa, se la si sente come una necessità. 

Perchè, poi, in un regime di scorrettezza totale un'azione tale, se anche fosse volta a farla minimamente pagare a chi è concausa del proprio male, dev'essere pesata con altro metro di giudizio rispetto a chi ha innescato il tutto?  Perchè si auspica che chi è ferito ingiustamente si elevi al di sopra di ogni piccolezza dopo essere stato scaraventato nella palude delle bassezze più infime? Perchè? Perchè gli si chiede tanto? Non ha già subito abbastanza da potersi permettere anche una piccola soddisfazione, chiamiamola così, se gli fa bene? L'altro è uno sconosciuto sul suo stesso identico piano, anche se non lo sa. E non glielo va a dire un pettegolo qualsiasi per inzupparci il pane, ma qualcuno con le budella in mano. Se s'incazza con lui, fa male perchè evidentemente sta bene nel mondo della fantasia, ma in questo caso può liquidare tranquillamente il rivelatore come un megalomane e continuare la sua vita beata, no?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Io seguo sempre con interesse questo tipo di discussioni proprio perché si basano sulla reazione di rabbia.
Non che io non l'abbia provata, nei confronti del traditore, anzi in qualche momento ho avuto fantasie che mi hanno sorpresa e spaventata, e hanno spaventato anche lui. Ma sono stati brevi attimi. Io ritengo la rabbia una emozione primitiva che va subito messa sotto controllo per SÉ, per non trasformarsi in coccodrillo o lupo :mexican:, non tanto per preservare l'altro. Per quanto riguarda le "complici" ne ho una bella (si fa per dire :unhappy serie ma non le ho mai ritenute degne altro che disprezzo o disgusto, alcune indifferenza. L'odio (sentimento evoluzione della rabbia) sarebbe dedicare troppa energia.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io seguo sempre con interesse questo tipo di discussioni proprio perché si basano sulla reazione di rabbia.
> Non che io non l'abbia provata, nei confronti del traditore, anzi in qualche momento ho avuto fantasie che mi hanno sorpresa e spaventata, e hanno spaventato anche lui. Ma sono stati brevi attimi. Io ritengo la rabbia una emozione primitiva che va subito messa sotto controllo per SÉ, per non trasformarsi in coccodrillo o lupo :mexican:, non tanto per preservare l'altro. Per quanto riguarda le "complici" ne ho una bella (si fa per dire :unhappy serie ma non le ho mai ritenute degne altro che disprezzo o disgusto, alcune indifferenza. L'odio (sentimento evoluzione della rabbia) sarebbe dedicare troppa energia.


Io quei due anni di merda, passati come un'inconsapevole idiota, proprio non li riesco a digerire del tutto.


----------



## Tradito? (16 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Ci sono, ci sono...ma son stato sommerso da questo fitto scambio di opinioni e scuole di pensiero...e ho faticato un po' a districarmici..
> 
> Vedo che l'argomento, per quanto banale, suscita interesse.
> 
> ...


non devi stare senza fare niente, devi pensare soprattutto a te stesso. Se un vendetta ti fa stare meglio allora falla,  in modo che non abbia ripercussioni al lavoro. Ma poi chiudi la parentesi e comincia una nuova vita


----------



## Tradito? (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono incasinata, quoto a oltranza President Nicka e Tebe (compreso il tacco 12 e *l'aver fatto bene a tradirlo visto come la considera per essere venuto da me*)


c'è sempre un motivo per dare la colpa al tradito


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io quei due anni di merda, passati come un'inconsapevole idiota, proprio non li riesco a digerire del tutto.


Alcune cose sono indigeribili e imperdonabili. Ma la rabbia fa solo male.


----------



## MariLea (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alcune cose sono indigeribili e imperdonabili. Ma la rabbia fa solo male.


Hai ragionissima :up:
ma mi rendo conto che, quando si sta troppo male davvero, si finisce col farsi ancora più male...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> c'è sempre un motivo per dare la colpa al tradito


Del tradimento? No mi spiace. Hai preso quella sbagliata. Mai dato la colpa al tradito. Si sceglie di tradire. Era un discorso diverso


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Alcune cose sono indigeribili *e imperdonabili. Ma la rabbia fa solo male.


circa minuto 2,20 per avere qualche spunto sul neretto...

[video=youtube;z3_2TPZZscg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3_2TPZZscg[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> circa minuto 2,20 per avere qualche spunto sul neretto...
> 
> [video=youtube;z3_2TPZZscg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3_2TPZZscg[/video]


Non ho capito il riferimento, ma Ovo Sodo mi fa sempre ridere.:carneval:


----------



## Tradito? (16 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Del tradimento? No mi spiace. Hai preso quella sbagliata. Mai dato la colpa al tradito. Si sceglie di tradire. Era un discorso diverso


sei stata tu a scrivere "aver fatto bene a tradirlo"


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> sei stata tu a scrivere "aver fatto bene a tradirlo"


In realtà l'ha scritto Tebe. Ho quotato e 
Ho anche spiegato cosa intendo


----------



## Tradito? (17 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà l'ha scritto Tebe. Ho quotato e
> Ho anche spiegato cosa intendo


ok


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ok


Era una palese forzatura, considerato che  ho anche scritto che  avrei sfasciato la faccia del pettegolo/a con il mio tacco 12.
Pensavo fosse chiaro.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era una palese forzatura, considerato che  ho anche scritto che  avrei sfasciato la faccia del pettegolo/a con il mio tacco 12.
> Pensavo fosse chiaro.


Be io al tacco 12 ci ho creduto


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be io al tacco 12 ci ho creduto


Beh, in effetti ero seria ma zitta che poi mi cazziano e devo rinforzare tutti i miei tacchi.12 per sfasciare facce a destra e a manca.

:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be io al tacco 12 ci ho creduto





Tebe ha detto:


> Beh, in effetti ero seria ma zitta che poi mi cazziano e devo rinforzare tutti i miei tacchi.12 per sfasciare facce a destra e a manca.
> 
> :carneval:


Ecco perché non amo i tacchi! Non sono così aggressiva.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco perché non amo i tacchi! Non sono così aggressiva.


Nemmeno io


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco perché non amo i tacchi! Non sono così aggressiva.


Io faccio un sacco di chiacchiere :rotfl:

Mignottone di qua, zoccolone di là, poi ok, va bene così, fatti la tua vita che io mi faccio la mia


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


scaricala. del tutto. stattene un po' da solo, riduci al minimo i contatti. NON CERCARE DI SAPERE O DI APPROFONDIRE. Mai.
Goditi la libertà per un po'
Poi, se è il caso, qualcosa potrebbe rinascere. Ma solo se entrambi avrete rifatto tutto il giro.
Altrimenti ti ritroverai a saltare sulla sedia per ogni telefonata che non arriva, per ogni cinque minuti di ritardo, però di spiegazione che non torna. Qualche tempo d'inferno e poi il giocattolo salta lo stesso.
Occhio che la gestione dei tempi è fondamentale...


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sonoschifato (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> scaricala. del tutto. stattene un po' da solo, riduci al minimo i contatti. NON CERCARE DI SAPERE O DI APPROFONDIRE. Mai.
> Goditi la libertà per un po'
> Poi, se è il caso, qualcosa potrebbe rinascere. Ma solo se entrambi avrete rifatto tutto il giro.
> Altrimenti ti ritroverai a saltare sulla sedia per ogni telefonata che non arriva, per ogni cinque minuti di ritardo, però di spiegazione che non torna. Qualche tempo d'inferno e poi il giocattolo salta lo stesso.
> ...


Tutto giusto...spero di resistere...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Tutto giusto...spero di resistere...


Non è la sofferenza che ci rende eroi. È il risultato che porti a casa. In questo momento, nonostante ti pesi la fronte, sei nella posizione più di ragione possibile. Qualunque passo fai verso di lei, perdi potere.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Tutto giusto...spero di resistere...



Non essere impulsivo.

DIPENDE  da tua moglie dimostrare a fatti di amarti.

SI PUO' tornare a stare bene insieme.  

E SE  lo dico io.......


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non essere impulsivo.
> 
> DIPENDE  da tua moglie dimostrare a fatti di amarti.
> 
> ...


Buona camicia a tutti?
Qui ci starebbe la faccetta, ma su questa maledetta app non funzionano
Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buona camicia a tutti?
> Qui ci starebbe la faccetta, ma su questa maledetta app non funzionano
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


duepunti parentesi rotonda chiusa (senza spazi)= 

duepunti d maiuscolo =


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> duepunti parentesi rotonda chiusa (senza spazi)=
> 
> duepunti d maiuscolo =


Sto sul telefonino[emoji20] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (18 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sto sul telefonino[emoji20]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non hai la punteggiatura?


----------



## Nuvola71 (21 Settembre 2016)

Lasciala o dalle un'altra possibilità. 

Se decidi di darle un'altra possibilità, amala, perdonala, non cercare il potere, né la vendetta verso l'altro. Sete di potere e vendetta non sono compatibili con l'amore. 
Se la lasci, allontanati con dignità' ed eleganza e volta pagina.
In ogni caso, hai vinto tu.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Non hai la punteggiatura?


No, ho le faccette preimpostate ma funzionano male

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Tutto giusto...spero di resistere...


Come va ?


----------



## sonoschifato (28 Settembre 2016)

Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Lasciala o dalle un'altra possibilità.
> 
> Se decidi di darle un'altra possibilità, amala, perdonala, non cercare il potere, né la vendetta verso l'altro. Sete di potere e vendetta non sono compatibili con l'amore.
> Se la lasci, allontanati con dignità' ed eleganza e volta pagina.
> In ogni caso, hai vinto tu.



Come va... beh per ora mi sono allontanato con dignità , non la cerco... la vedo quotidianamente per lavoro.
Ma non so davvero cosa sento, mi manca spesso, ma allo stesso tempo non so se sarei capace di perdonare.

E' dura, non so cosa voglio. In fondo penso che la cosa più giusta sia lasciar spegnere piano piano la storia... ma fa male comunque.

Non sono più andato da lui, nè da sua moglie, non vuol dire ancora che non lo farò... ma per ora mi sento senza forze.

In cuor mio, nonostante molte cose non andassero tra di noi, speravo fosse quella giusta... con cui metter su famiglia.

Ma se non son bastati 8 anni forse non doveva succedere.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> forse non doveva succedere.


Pensa se fosse successo con due figli, un mutuo e l'anello al dito.
So che non può essere consolatorio ma più avanti ti sarà chiaro il 'meglio adesso che poi'.


----------



## JON (29 Settembre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Come va... beh per ora mi sono allontanato con dignità , non la cerco... la vedo quotidianamente per lavoro.
> Ma non so davvero cosa sento, mi manca spesso, ma allo stesso tempo non so se sarei capace di perdonare.
> 
> E' dura, non so cosa voglio. *In fondo penso che la cosa più giusta sia lasciar spegnere piano piano la storia*... ma fa male comunque.
> ...


Ecco, lasciala scivolare via fuori dalla tua vita.
Pensavi che era quella giusta, ora devi sapere che non lo è. Non potresti iniziare nulla su questi presupposti. Se adesso soffri da solo con lei potrebbe diventare una sofferenza allargata. Ragiona sul fatto che hai la facoltà di contenere i danni, nonostante tutto.


----------



## maledetti.se (9 Ottobre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...



perchè non ti concentri su di lei. mandala a quel paese e rifatti una vita. e comincia subito a scopare a destra e sinistra


----------



## mistral (9 Ottobre 2016)

maledetti.se ha detto:


> perchè non ti concentri su di lei. mandala a quel paese e rifatti una vita. e comincia subito a scopare a destra e sinistra


Da quando scopare a destra e sinistra allevia qualche peso?


----------



## Leda (9 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Da quando scopare a destra e sinistra allevia qualche peso?


Probabilmente alleggerisce lo scroto.
Per qualcuno può essere un argomento determinante.


----------



## sonoschifato (11 Ottobre 2016)

É quello che ho fatto in questo mese ormai passato ...e che continuerò a fare x quel che posso. 

Nell'immediato allevia il dolore e distrae, dona qualche gioia, ma dopo purtroppo rimane il vuoto... La sera a casa faccio fatica a non pensare, a volte la nostalgia aiuta anche a trovare mie colpe, e di conseguenza qualche rimpianto. Solo Qualche birra aiuta a prendere sonno.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> É quello che ho fatto in questo mese ormai passato ...e che continuerò a fare x quel che posso.
> 
> Nell'immediato allevia il dolore e distrae, dona qualche gioia, ma dopo purtroppo rimane il vuoto... La sera a casa faccio fatica a non pensare, a volte la nostalgia aiuta anche a trovare mie colpe, e di conseguenza qualche rimpianto. Solo Qualche birra aiuta a prendere sonno.


Non mi sembra un buon percorso.


----------



## sonoschifato (12 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sembra un buon percorso.



neanche a me in effetti...


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Luglio 2018)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'abbiamo già detto in tutte le salse in tutti i luoghi in tutti i laghi. Non ci sono buone intenzioni nè cattive.
> C'è che c'è da fare qualcosa per se stessi, che fa bene a se stessi, che scarica, che fa sentire meno impotenti e imbecilli di quanto non si sia stati fino ad allora, che sa di giustizia (paradossalmente), che rimette in equilibrio (nella mente di chi ha subito) ciò che è stato stravolto da due persone fisiche, non dalla volontà del Cielo, perchè, molto semplicemente, fa bene a chi lo fa, se la si sente come una necessità.
> 
> Perchè, poi, in un regime di scorrettezza totale un'azione tale, se anche fosse volta a farla minimamente pagare a chi è concausa del proprio male, dev'essere pesata con altro metro di giudizio rispetto a chi ha innescato il tutto?  Perchè si auspica che chi è ferito ingiustamente si elevi al di sopra di ogni piccolezza dopo essere stato scaraventato nella palude delle bassezze più infime? Perchè? Perchè gli si chiede tanto? Non ha già subito abbastanza da potersi permettere anche una piccola soddisfazione, chiamiamola così, se gli fa bene? L'altro è uno sconosciuto sul suo stesso identico piano, anche se non lo sa. E non glielo va a dire un pettegolo qualsiasi per inzupparci il pane, ma qualcuno con le budella in mano. Se s'incazza con lui, fa male perchè evidentemente sta bene nel mondo della fantasia, ma in questo caso può liquidare tranquillamente il rivelatore come un megalomane e continuare la sua vita beata, no?


POST LEGGENDARIO.


----------



## Pat67 (26 Luglio 2018)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


Hai tutta la mia solidarietà' e compressione ma andiamo per gradi :

Il colpevole è' lei. Lui non c' entra nulla. Deve rendere conto alla moglie , non a te.
perche' fare stare male una persona? Non farlo davvero
Io ho provato a perdonare, ma il rapporto non è' stato più come prima . 
Forza , so si sta male ma ora sbollisci la rabbia e procedi con raziocinio.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà' e compressione ma andiamo per gradi :
> 
> Il colpevole è' lei. Lui non c' entra nulla. Deve rendere conto alla moglie , non a te.
> perche' fare stare male una persona? Non farlo davvero
> ...


Sono passati 2 anni.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sono passati 2 anni.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


>


Alla fine ,glielo avrà detto o no?


----------



## Mat78 (27 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Alla fine ,glielo avrà detto o no?


Non raccontano mai il finale. Spariscono sempre.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non raccontano mai il finale. Spariscono sempre.


È proprio vero: ciascuno ha la propria croce....


----------



## Mat78 (27 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È proprio vero: ciascuno ha la propria croce....


Non è questione di croce o no, ma sarebbe utile per chi viene qui e cerca aiuto, capire come finiscono determinate storie o cosa accade.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Alla fine ,glielo avrà detto o no?


E chi lo sa: il nostro amico ha scritto 12 post in due mesi e non accede più dal novembre 2016.
Pezzi di vita sparsi nell'etere. Quasi fantasmi di vite passate.
Se ci pensi mette i brividi.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non è questione di croce o no, ma sarebbe utile per chi viene qui e cerca aiuto, capire come finiscono determinate storie o cosa accade.


Certo ,in fondo, le storie degli altri possono essere utili pure a chi le legge


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi lo sa: il nostro amico ha scritto 12 post in due mesi e non accede più dal novembre 2016.
> Pezzi di vita sparsi nell'etere. Quasi fantasmi di vite passate.
> Se ci pensi mette i brividi.


Vero....come osservare la nostra galassia e renderci conto di come siamo irrilevanti.
Magari avrà ammazzato tutti e due e si trova a Badu 'e Carros.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Certo ,in fondo, le storie degli altri possono essere utili pure a chi le legge


Non è lo scopo di un forum e sopratutto di un sito come questo che tratta l'argomento tradimento?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Luglio 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non è lo scopo di un forum e sopratutto di un sito come questo che tratta l'argomento tradimento?


C'è libertà di entrata e di uscita.
Io mi sono sempre sentito in dovere di dire come vanno le cose, anche dei miei passi indietro, dei miei cedimenti, delle mie soluzioni molto discutibili.
Però è la mia posizione, magari altri preferiscono non dire altro...


----------



## Mat78 (27 Luglio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> C'è libertà di entrata e di uscita.
> Io mi sono sempre sentito in dovere di dire come vanno le cose, anche dei miei passi indietro, dei miei cedimenti, delle mie soluzioni molto discutibili.
> Però è la mia posizione, magari altri preferiscono non dire altro...


Non argomentavo sulla libertà o no e rispondevo ad altro.


----------



## void (27 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> *Vero....come osservare la nostra galassia e renderci conto di come siamo irrilevanti*.
> Magari avrà ammazzato tutti e due e si trova a Badu 'e Carros.


Vecchio saggio…..(scusa per il vecchio)……


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2018)

void ha detto:


> Vecchio saggio…..(scusa per il vecchio)……


Beh...ci sono quasi, anagraficamente....In pensione da due anni; ma quando dico l'età nessuno ci crede. Io....me ne sento 35.....
Ho conosciuto saggi di vent'anni ed irresoluti di settanta.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Beh...ci sono quasi, anagraficamente....In pensione da due anni; ma quando dico l'età nessuno ci crede. Io....me ne sento 35.....
> Ho conosciuto saggi di vent'anni ed irresoluti di settanta.


Dall’avatar te ne darei di più :mexican:
[video=youtube;_0m3fRKP9BQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0m3fRKP9BQ[/video]


----------



## stany (28 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dall’avatar te ne darei di più :mexican:
> [video=youtube;_0m3fRKP9BQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0m3fRKP9BQ[/video]


Chaplin ebbe il massimo del successo intorno ai trentacinque , quarant'anni.


----------



## Kaytranada (29 Luglio 2018)

sonoschifato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Se Mi ritrovo alle 5 del mattino sveglio, dopo 3 ore di sonno, a raccontare quello che non vorrei e a cercare consigli su un forum significa che la cosa mi sta veramente logorando.
> 
> Andiamo per gradi.
> ...


Guarda anche io sono stato tradito, le ho dato la seconda chance dopo tutte le preghiere in gionocchi suole e dopo 7 mesi ha fatto finta di buttare la spazzatura e non è più tornata, e andata dal suo amante. Non dico che sia il tuo caso, comunque anche io ho incontrato il suo amante e ho cercato di risolvere in modo pacifico quella volta quando scopri che mi tradiva, perché alla fine tu devi capire che non è colpa sua ma della tua donna, perché se non avesse voluto non l’avrebbe fatto e non ti avrebbe venduto e tradito. Lascia stare lui è vedi se ne vale la pena riprovare con la tua donna, non fare cagate perché crearsi dei problemi o rovinarsi la vita per qualcuno che ti ha tradito e venduto non ne vale mai la pena. Tu sei quello più importante per te stesso.


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Guarda anche io sono stato tradito, le ho dato la seconda chance dopo tutte le preghiere in gionocchi suole e dopo 7 mesi ha fatto finta di buttare la spazzatura e non è più tornata, e andata dal suo amante. Non dico che sia il tuo caso, comunque anche io ho incontrato il suo amante e ho cercato di risolvere in modo pacifico quella volta quando scopri che mi tradiva, perché alla fine tu devi capire che non è colpa sua ma della tua donna, perché se non avesse voluto non l’avrebbe fatto e non ti avrebbe venduto e tradito. Lascia stare lui è vedi se ne vale la pena riprovare con la tua donna, non fare cagate perché crearsi dei problemi o rovinarsi la vita per qualcuno che ti ha tradito e venduto non ne vale mai la pena. Tu sei quello più importante per te stesso.


Giusto..  
Bella l'immagine del tradito che è stato "venduto".


----------

